# T-Tapp a gyakorlatban



## Sati15 (2009 Július 25)

Vigyázat, ha idetévedtél, valószínűleg itt is maradsz velünk 

Ide gyűjtjük a tappogással kapcsolatos anyagokat és tapasztalatokat, megosztásokat, bíztatásokat, élményeket, eredményeket, sikereket, kérdéseket és válaszokat.

Mint új látogatót, megkérlek, hogy mielőtt nekiállsz ezeknek a gyakorlatoknak,

*FELTÉTLENÜL OLVASD VÉGIG A TELJES TOPIKOT AZ ELEJÉTŐL! *
Minden fordítás, információ fontos! ​
Először olvass, azután pedig a KEZDŐ (Instructional 1) anyaggal dolgozz. 
Ez nem egy szokásos fitnesz anyag, itt szükség van a teljes figyelmedre, türelmedre!

Ha kérdésed van, tedd fel bátran - de előbb olvass, mert meglehet, hogy a kérdésedre már ott áll készen a válasz.
Jó tornázást!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 25)

*T-Tapp vélemény Satitól*

Sati véleménye



Sati15 írta:


> Szóval:
> phúúúúú... :razz:
> 
> Na megcsináltam most pár tappogást. Nézem az órát... úgy fél órát dolgoztam összesen úgy, hogy közben kapcsolgattam az anyagot, néztem a leírást, szóval szöszmötöltem is közben eleget, így szerintem tényleg 15-20 perc alatt meg lehet csinálni az alapgyakikat ha már ismeri őket az ember.
> ...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 25)

köszi, hogy átpakoljátok!
javaslom, hogy amiket én írtam, azokat tegyétek QUOTE tag-ek közé, így egyértelműbb lesz. az elsőre először azt hittem, hogy Anamaya írta be, pár mondattal később volt gyanús, hogy azt én írtam


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 25)

Na ma is tappogás volt. 
Délután 10 perc kargyaki, most este pedig "szabadonválasztott" 
OIP/HF/EL (elevator = csípőt fel, térdzárás-nyitás)
AL, 3 hasgyaki, TTwist, Pull the weeds és testcsavarás, lassú HD.
Max. 15 perc volt, de rohantam utána a zuhanyzóba


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Sati tanácsai



Sati15 írta:


> tappognivágyó fitt-társaim!
> tudom már mondtam sokszor, de mondom megint
> 
> először nézzétek meg a magyarázó rövidfilmeket és próbáljátok ki a gyakorlatokat, szerezzen a testetek élményt a sokfelé fókuszálásról és arról, hogy ténylegesen milyen erőkifejtés van egy-egy mozdulat mögött.
> ...





Sati15 írta:


> a lábváltós-nyújtogatós gyaki neve: primary back strech
> igen, nyújtogatja felváltva a lábait.
> 
> valóban úgy látszik sokszor, hogy a lábélén áll, de nem.
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Helyes lábtartás



Sati15 írta:


> Tegnap rájöttem, hogy ténylegesen mi a jó lábtartás... (kis segítséggel persze )
> *Párhuzamosak a lábfejek*, eddig oké... de a titok ott van, hogy nem a lábfejek belső éle kell párhuzamos legyen, hanem a *KÜLSŐ ÉLE!!*
> Ha a belsőt rakjuk párhuzamosba és úgy nyomjuk a térdet a kisujj felé akkor is érezhető a jó hatás, ugyanakkor ha a külsővel dolgozunk, akkor a hatás megtöbbszöröződik.
> (próbáljátok úgy ki, hogy valami egyenes vonalhoz igazítjátok a lábatokat. pld. padló vonalához, csempe vonalához.)
> ...


​


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

a Tappról...


Sati15 írta:


> oké. szabadfordításban:
> 
> "Ahhoz készítettem ezt az edzésanyagot, hogy gyorsan újjáépítse az anyagcsere-működést és a belső izmok sűrűségét. (elsősorban a gerinc tapadásánál [ez egy orvosi kifejezés erre az izom eredése-tapadása kapcsán]). És azért készítettem, hogy újjáépítse a nyirokrendszert az optimális kiválasztásért. A T-Tapp edzés sokkal többet tesz mint csak zsír- és kalóriaégetés!"
> 
> _I designed the workout to quickly rebuild metabolic rate and internal muscle density - (primarily the spinal insertions) as well as rebuild the lymphatic system for optimal elimination. The T-Tapp Workout does a lot more that just burn fat and calories!<o> - Teresa Tapp (idézet)</o>_


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Vélemények, tapasztalatok és étkezés



Sati15 írta:


> erre csak azt tudom mondani, hogy próbáld ki.
> vedd elő vmelyik letöltött kezdős-magyarázós anyagot és nézd végig először. azok nem hosszúak, 3-5 percesek talán.
> nézd ahogy mozog, értelmezd az itt olvasottak és az ott látottak és valamennyire angolból megértettekből. simán össze tudod rakni.
> ha konkrét kérdésed lesz, konkrétabbul tudok válaszolni.
> ...





Sati15 írta:


> húú ez szuper!  türelmes vagyok
> és pont most ajánlották nekem, tehát nektek is ajánlom tovább az Instructional 1-2. anyagot, hogy kezdőknek az tökéletes, sőt haladóként is érdemes rá visszatérni, mert ott lassabban hajtjuk végre a gyakikat, Teresa mindent részletesen magyaráz és azért is kőkemény még pluszban, mert amíg magyaráz, addig is tartani kell a pozíciót
> Szóval ezeknek mindannyian hasznát fogjuk venni
> 
> ...





Sati15 írta:


> na ezt lefogadom  Ugyanis olvasgattam erről is és mondták, hogy kismillió dologra kell itt is figyelni... szóval csak látszólag könnyű
> 
> kajálás, zöldségek:
> éjszaka zöldségeket enni még nem egyenlő az egészséges, lúgosító életmóddal és nem egyenlő a fogyással sem
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Tanácsok



Sati15 írta:


> Tanácsok:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Hoe down



Sati15 írta:


> Anamaya, ne siess!
> Bizony bele kell jönni!! Azért is írtam olyan sokat a tappról (egyrészt mert beleszerettem ugye), mert *nagyon fontos a pozíció*!
> A hoedown biza nemcsak lábemelés. Próbáld meg lassan megcsinálni és úgy figyelni minden részletre.
> 
> ...





Sati15 írta:


> Azért idézem így be az egészet, mert fontosnak tartom, hogy ne rohanjunk és a megfelelő pozícióban legyünk. Még ha nem is megy elsőre, vagy másodikra, a tőlünk telhetően figyeljünk oda a részletekre. Ebben ez a lényeg.
> 
> És erre pont találtam egy választ a fórumon Teresától:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Jegyzetek:



Sati15 írta:


> Egy érdekes és fontos jegyzet a T-Tappról:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Gyakorlatokról



Sati15 írta:


> A sokféle t-tapp anyagot nézve már teljesen összezavarodtam, így megkérdeztem őket, hogy mi számít teljes anyagnak és mi nem. És hamar kaptam egy csodásan összeszedett listát is (az általam felsoroltakat összepakolták  ) Ugyanakkor kaptunk egy jelenlegi képet arról, hogy milyen anyagokra vadászhatunk még a neten
> 
> Íme:
> 
> ...





Sati15 írta:


> szia,
> ez nem sorrend, csak felsorolás.
> azt mondják, hogy akár hónapokig elég, vagy akár örök életedre is csak az inst.1-et, 2-t csinálni. Esetleg a BasicPlust. Ezzel úgy jó sokáig el lehet lenni. Semmi sem kötelező...
> Némelyik kicsi anyag, kifejezetten egy-két területet céloz meg. Gondolom Teresa is élni akar valamiből, így mindig újít valamit
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Hogyan használjuk? 


Sati15 írta:


> *Hogyan használjuk a t-tapp anyagokat?*
> 
> The T-Tapp definition of a "full workout" is any routine that is 30 minutes or longer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Sati és az irodai tappogás



Sati15 írta:


> Már ficánkoltam nagyon a székemben a cégnél, fárasztó volt ülni.
> Így felpattantam, bevonultam egy üres szobába és nyújtóztam egy kicsit, majd megcsináltam két sorozat hoedown-t.
> Lassabban csináltam, hogy jobban figyeljek minden apró részletre.
> A furcsa az volt, hogy utána olyan erősnek éreztem a hasizmomat, mintha lenyomtam volna vagy 50 hasizomgyakit.
> Eddig még nem csináltam csak így önmagában,mindig volt mellé valami más is, így ezért lepődtem meg, hogy ez így egyedül mennyire megdobta a testem. Tök jó!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Tanácsok



Sati15 írta:


> A no big toe végül is ugye az, amikor nem engedjük, hogy a súlyunk rákerüljün a nagylábujjunkra járás közben. Nem kell felemelni, de lazán tartani... az utolsó három lábujj felé törekedni inkább. Ezt a KLT (térdkitolás) egyszerűbb variációjának mondják.
> Pld. gondolhatsz arra séta közben, hogy a nagylábujjad egy mini lufi és felfelé akar szállni  tehát könnyű lesz. Mindez pedig valamelyest leveszi a súlyt a térdekről, így azok kevésbé erőlködnek. Később, amikor már nem okoz semmilyen gondot a KLT, akkor már lehet törekedni arra, hogy a lábujj alatti tappancsrészt visszatoljuk a talajra finoman, a nagylábujjat pedig ugyanúgy könnyűnek hagyni. Ez gyakorlás, rutin és testtudatosság kérdése. Ennek fejlesztésével elérhető az, hogy tudatosan használjuk a testünket. És erre egy igazán remek gyakorlópálya a tappogás.
> 
> 
> ...





Sati15 írta:


> szia,
> ha tappogni kezdesz, erősen ajánlom, hogy az Instructional 1-gyel és a Basic Workout Plus-szal kezdjél.
> És nézd meg a közös blogba írt bejegyzéseimet is róla, mert ott is van pár részlet, amire érdemes odafigyelni.
> http://fitneszvideoteszt.blogspot.com/
> ...





Sati15 írta:


> Pár jótanács még a fórumról:
> 
> 
> Remember that the instructionals are not *just* for refreshing your form, but more importantly, lengthening and strengthening attachments, muscles, ligaments, knees, arches, hips...... They will help to get everything rehabbed. As you get stronger you can push forward, but for now all you need is Instructional#1! It's not a race, even though it may feel like it at times........
> ...


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 26)

*Hogyan válasszunk T-Tapp edzésprogramot?*

Hogyan válasszunk, és mikepp haladjunk a T-Tapp edzésprogramokkal? 

_"Itt ez a sok video, hol kezdjem?" 
"Mi vehetnek meg kovetkezonek?" 
Itt vannak a válaszok! _

*Bevezeto (alapozo) szint.* Függetlenül az aktuális edzettségi állapotodtol , válassz az alabbiakbol: 

*· T-Tapp MORE 4-in-1* - edzés azok részére, akiknek egészségügyi problémája vagy rehabilitacios szukseglete van. 
*· Basic Workout Plus* - más néven a 15 perces edzés. Azok számára, akiknek keves idejuk van, vagy alacsonyabb edzettsegi szinten vannak. 
*· Basic Workout Plus w/SATI* - ugyanaz, mint fentebb. Magában foglalja a Step Away a Inches edzést. 
*· Total Workout* - teljes testformalasra es az általános jó egészségi állapotert ajanlott. Magaban foglalja a Basic Workout Plust. 
*· Total System *– Magaban forglalja a Total Workout plust, a Cellulite Removal Technique (CRT) systemet. 

Magadenak tudod a fenti gyakorlatok egyiket? Ha nem, menj vissza a cikk tetejére , és válaszd az egyik fentebb felsorolt lehetoseget. 

*Kozepfoku edzés* valasztasa elott meg kell szilarditani az alapokat a fentiekkel: 

*· Basic Workout Plus to Tempo* - ** - legfrissebb verziója a Basic Workout Plusnak. 
*· Step Away the Inches *- T-Tapp-tipusu gyaloglás. 
*· Broom Workout* - magában foglalja a T-Tapp Step Away technikák használatát, valamint egy seprű segitsegevel vegzett gyakorlatsorral elért izomaktiválást. 
*· Hit the Floor *- 30 perces foldon vegzett torna, amely a borda a csípő teruletekre osszpontosit. 
*· Tempo Torso** - a teljes testedzes a törzset és a kozepso testtajat celozza meg kb. 30 perc. 
*· Tempo Arms** - a teljes testedzes a felsőtestet es a karokat celozza meg. kb. 30 perces. 
*· Tempo 2** - a legújabb verziója a teljes testedzesnek egy tetotol-talpig mozgat. kb. 45 perc. 
*· Tempo Lower Body** - a teljes testedzes, többek között allva és foldon vegzett szakaszain keresztul a test alsó reszere fokuszal, körülbelül egy órán át. Mielott hozzafogsz dolgozz egy ideig a HTF-el. 
*· Total Workout SuperSlow** *- Total Workout bemutato stilusban, hosszu! 

Magadenak tudsz mar egyet a kezdo anyagokbol ES kelloen erosnek es magabiztosnak erzed a gyakorlatodat a kozepfoku szintu T-Tapp gyakorlatokkal? 
Ha nem, ne olvass tovább (mármint, ne ugorj magad ele). 

*Halado edzésprogram:* 

*· Step it to the Max *– a SATI kovetkezo lepcsoje, a kovetkezo szint. 40 perc. 
*· LadyBug Workout* - a kozepso testtaj zsirtarolasanak lerombolasara keszult, az allo es a padlon vegzett gyakorlat is egy oras, halado szintu izomaktivacios tehnikakat alkalmaznak. 
*· Critter Crunch** *- rokona a LBWO-nak, egy kicsit több mint egy óra, amelyben további paldon vegzett gyakorlatokat alkalmaznak. 
*· Hit the Floor Harder *– Probald ki ebben a kicsit tobb, mint egy oras gyakorlatban a halado szintu gyors tempoju T-Tapp, padlon vegzett gyakorlatait. 
*· Maxi-Max Workouts 1, 2 and 3* - nem rövidebbek, mint egy óra. Mindegyik edzés magában foglal állva vegzett és padlón vegzett részeket is. 

*Specialis edzésprogramok: *

*· Foot & Finger Fitness** *- az elnevezes magaert beszel. 
*· AM Stretch*** - T-Tapp-stilusu nyujtogyakorlat. 
*· Sit Down T-Tapp VHS w/FREE CD* - egy 20 perces ülő T-Tapp edzés asztal mellett uloknek vagy azok részére, akik csak kisebb testi erővel , mobilitassal rendelkeznek. 
*· TappCore *- diakok felhasználásra tervezett, ezeket a Tapp mozdulatokat konnyu beepiteni a minennapokba. 

*Tempo workouts: egyenletes, gyorsabb ütemü, kevesebb szóbeli utasításokkal, mint a kezdo es instrukcios gyakorlatok. 
**Workshop-style – Bemutato stilus: ezeket a gyakorlatokat a 2007-es Safety Harbor T-Tapp Retreat soran forgattak. Lassú tempóju, nagyon részletes szóbeli utasításokkal. 
__________________ __________________ 
Kirsten, the Travelin' T-Tapp Trainer from Texas 


(Eszrevettem, hogy az Instrukcionalok kimaradtak a felsorolasbol, de gondolom azert lehet, mert azokrol mindenkinek egyertelmu milyen szintu gyakorlatok.)


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

T-tapp tempo



Sati15 írta:


> Tejóságosatyaúristen!!!!! (legalább harmadik fokozatba kapcsoltam a jelzők terén  )
> 
> Szerintem akkor sem folyik (folyik?? ááááá ÖMLIK) rólam így a víz, ha zuhanyt irányítok magamra!
> Az anyag egyértelműen haladó!!! Sok-sok instructional és basic kell hozzá az már tuti. Amit korábban nem gyakoroltam, csak itt találkoztam vele először, azt meg sem tudtam csinálni, csak próbáltam összerakni, hogy legalább egyet a 8-ból jól megcsináljak és ne csak olyan legyen mintha...
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Étkezés



Sati15 írta:


> Tappogás és étkezés:
> Teresa javaslata a GodMade/ManMade kaják variálása.
> GodMade = istenteremtette
> ManMade = emberteremtette
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

30 nap tapp



Sati15 írta:


> *30 napos tappogók! Ezennel kihirdetem, hogy elkezdődött a 30 nap.*​Mondjuk mától. Tehát *2009.07.16-tól 2009. 08.16-ig*.
> Aki korábban már tappantott párszor az max. annyi előnyben van, hogy többször hallotta már "terézanyánktól", hogy KLT,KLT,two more, you can do it
> 
> Arra figyeljetek,hogy a teljes edzésekből a maximum napot ne lépjétek túl. És ha egymás után sok teljes edzést végeztek, akkor legyen utána két nap pihenő.
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Basic Workout plus



Sati15 írta:


> épp most olvastam, hogy valaki egy teljes éve csak a BWO-t csinálja, de azt nagyon igyekszik tökéletesen, bár épp ezért néha már attól is kifullad,hogy a PBS-t megcsinálja, mert ott is aztán sokmindenre kell egyszerre figyelni.
> - térdtolás, combfeszítés, hasbehúz, könyökök fel, egyenes gerinc, vállak le, lapockák össze... szóval sok
> 
> én is inkább az I1,2 anyagokat csinálom és a SATI-t, mert azt amúgy is imádom. ha meg néha nagyobb víztócsákra vágyom, majd akkor csinálok tempót. azért az a tegnapi nem volt semmi, űberelte az eddigieket. igaz persze, hogy a szobában is meleg volt, de nem emlékszem, hogy valaha is ennyire izzadtam volna egy mozgástól... még a forrójóga is csak közelít





Sati15 írta:


> Mivel az I1 rövid, az I2 teljes edzés, ezért igen, az tökéletes ha így váltogatod őket.
> Újra: 30 perces és felette = teljes edzés
> 30 perces alatti = rövid
> 
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Fordítás



Kanako írta:


> I’ve been trying for years to get my family to incorporate some T-Tapp into their daily routine. Everyone including my 6 year old knows lots of moves but somehow consistency has always eluded us (myself included ). I decided to make a HD contest for the two children that need it most. My hope was that everyone else would be impressed and decide to join in as well. The contest lasted 30 days and required the performance of 8 HDs each day. At the end of the contest we had a HD showdown.
> 
> I was pretty amazed at the results. At the beginning they could barely get thru 2 sets with good form. We had to break them up through the day. Both kids were persistent and went to their max and by the middle of the second week they could do all 8 sets in one shot and with good form. It was no where near easy but at the end of the period, all the HDs were done with no exceptions and it was very satisfying to see the fully completed spreadsheets and the thinning waist lines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Energia és a tapp



Anamaya írta:


> Egy kis megerősítés:
> 2009. 06. 29-én mértem le magam legutóbb.
> Azóta nem sokat tornáztam, diétára sem figyeltem. Kedd óta mindennap mozgok egy keveset, ami ahogy láttátok is bwo+ és néha egy kis lépcsőzés.
> Ezalatt az idő alatt lement rólam: 2-3 cm mindenhonnan. Mivel bőven 100 felett van a súlyom könnyebb fogynom, mint akinek csak pár kg-ot kell, de ez a pár cm nagy erőt tud adni. Legközelebb jövő kedden mérem meg magam, aztán hó végén. Nem stresszelni akarom magam, csak kiváncsi vagyok a fejlődési folyamatra.
> ...





Sati15 írta:


> Juhhéj! Gratulálok! :0:
> 
> azt írtam is, hogy mondta, hogy az OIP-et pld. oroszoktól tanulta.
> a pilatessel és a callaneticsszel is nagy a hasonlóság. a fórumon beszélgetnek egy légzésről, ami egyértelműen pilates alaplégzés...
> ...





Anamaya írta:


> Köszönöm.
> 
> Szerintem az oroszoktól nagyon-nagyon sokat lehetne tanulni. Gyógyítás, mozgás, prevenció, és még sorolhatnám mi mindennek a terén.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Figyelmeztetés



Sati15 írta:


> Tappogósok!
> 
> *A KEVESEBB TÖBB!!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Válaszok



Sati15 írta:


> Nemcsak neked, hanem minden tappogónak válaszolok....
> Kb. az 510. oldalunktól számítva írok a tappogásról, hozom át a tanácsokat a másik fórumról és fordítom is őket, hogy aki nem tud angolul és nem olvas annyira részletesen róla mint én, azért a legfontosabb alapokkal tisztában legyen.
> A tapp más mint a többi torna, mint ahogy az előbb is írtam, kb. XXI. századi gyógytornának hívnám, ami elég hatékonyan dolgozik a testtel.
> A javaslatom: tessék venni a fáradtságot és kattanjatok vissza az 510. oldalhoz és vagy mentsétek el magatoknak, vagy olvassátok végig az ÖSSZES hozzászólást a témában, mert minden áthozott és megvitatott dolog ezzel kapcsolatosan fontos! Sokat írtam benne a kivitelezésről, a miértekről, hogyanokról is. Most is azt mondom, használd az józan paraszti eszed és ne okozz a testednek óriási stresszt azzal, hogy a nulláról akarsz azonnali eredményeket látni úgy, hogy végigkergeted az izmaidat egy igencsak igénybevevő mozgáson.
> ...





Sati15 írta:


> Az előzőekhez: akinek nem inge, nyilván ne vegye magára
> Akinek viszont inge, az biza olvasson!
> 
> Általános adagolási módok:
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Tempo Arms



Sati15 írta:


> szia,
> Igen, én is azonnal függő lettem
> A tempo arms nemcsak a karodra fog dolgozni, úgyhogy előtte nézd végig (belepörgetve legalább), hogy mire számíthatsz. Az izzadásra természetesen tuti
> 
> ...





Jogica írta:


> Szép jó estét!
> 
> Ma reggel megcsináltam a tempo arms anyagot. Annyira jó volt, és annyira feldobott a munkába indulás előtt. És már egy ideje én is tappogok, és csak ezt csinálom, mert hiszek benne, hogy segít, még a napi 15 perces edzés is. És a karom vékonyodott, és szerintem egész jól alakul a formája is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Napi tappogás



Sati15 írta:


> Szerintem a napi programra vonatkozik összességében. Emlékszel írták, hogy ha de. csinálsz SATI-t és este BWO-t, az akkor is egy teljes edzésnek számít aznapra.
> Tehát ha kickboxolsz, akkor aznap ne tappogj, vagy csak a kiegészítőkből válassz hozzá. Pár HD pld. és OIP... hasonlók.
> 
> De rákérdezek erre is a trénerektől...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Tapp függőség



Sati15 írta:


> Mivel végül most két fittlabdám lett, az egyiket behoztam a mhelyre. Lehetne kicsit magasabb... vagy az asztal alacsonyabb
> Jól néztem ki reggel az utcán sétálva egy hatalmas sárga buborékkal a kezemben
> 
> Tappfórum-kezdeményezés:
> ...





Anamaya írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Jelentem elért a megszállott tappogási láz felső foka.
> Tegnap este beszélgettünk a kedvesemmel, miközben eléggé kitekert pózban feküdtem, majd rájöttem, a thread the needle azon pontja amikor kitárt karokkal állunk, majd felhúz a láb, és ellentétes oldalra "csavar", szerintem tudod melyikre gondolok (amit én a jógában ha fekve csinálja az ember, akkor gyomormasszírozás könnyített verziójának ismerek) , és akkor megállapítottam igazi tapp fanatikus lettem.
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Saját legmarkánsabb véleményem



Anamaya írta:


> Bő másfél órája végeztem a tornával. Úgy érzem magam, mint aki úszás után teljesen elfáradt, nem, nem is úgy. Ismeritek azt az érzést, amikor egetrengetően jó szeretkezés után remeg a kezetek, lábatok, olyan jólesően, kellemes fáradtság van a testeteken, és abból a mámoros kábulatból próbáltok magatokhoz térni? Na, én kb így érzem magam, leszámítva a mámoros kábulatot.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Tapp by Tara



Sati15 írta:


> Tapp-tipp Tara részletekkel:
> 
> Ha a gyomortájékot (has felső részét) szeretnénk kisebbé tenni, akkor az étkezés változtatásán kívül annyit tehetünk, hogy napközben is figyelünk arra, hogy a vállat hátrahúzzuk, a bordákat megemeljük. Minden előregörnyedés csak segíti a "gyomorhurkákat".
> Figyelem! A bordaemelés vállhúzással NEM mellkaskitolás!! Felfelé emeljük kicsit a bordákat (magasabbak leszünk) és egyvonalba helyezzük a csípővel. A vállat is egyvonalba helyezzük vele. Fejtető felfelé törekszik, laza a nyak.
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Tapp hírek



Sati15 írta:


> Tapp-hírek
> 
> A harmadik meghívós mailem végre célbaért!
> Az első az éterben eltűnt, a második a spamkukában végezte, de a harmadik végre....
> ...





Sati15 írta:


> Újabb Tapp-hírek
> 
> Michelle Barbuto igencsak mindenre kiképzett tapp-tréner fontolgatja, hogy eljön hozzánk Bp-re. Azt mondja, hogy a költség tul.képpen annyi lenne, hogy kaja és repülőjegy. Szívesen ellakna nálam (remélem beéri az egyszobás lakással ), és egyenlőre nem említett külön tanítási költséget. Nyilván azért ezzel még érdemes számolni.
> 
> Még csak tervezgetünk, nincs időpont. Meg hát azért 15-20 ember jó lenne ha összegyűlne... nem tudom mennyi manapság a repülőjegy Amerika oda-vissza. Bár akár túszul is ejthetjük és akkor csak egyirányú repjegyet kell venni és lesz egy saját trénerünk


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Hatás



Sati15 írta:


> mivel azt mondják a nyirokrendszerre hat, ezért egyértelmű, hogy beindítja az emésztési és kiválasztási folyamatokat.
> 
> igen, igénybe veszi a térdet, ha nem csípőből tolod, hanem térdből húzod és ha nem billentesz eléggé.
> ezért van az, hogy azt mondják, hogy akár pár hónapig érdemes csak az Inst 1-et vagy/és a BWO-t csinálni, mert azokkal rendesen betanulja az ember ezeket.
> ...





Sati15 írta:


> Gratulálok!
> 
> A 14 nap teljes edzések sorozatára vonatkozik, ami után kötelező 2 nap pihenőt tartani és utána minden másnap teljes edzést tartani és a köztes napon kicsi edzést.
> Tehát amit írtál az jó, egyik nap teljes, másik nap kicsi. Ezt lehet bármeddig csinálni. Az egymás utáni teljeseket nem!
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Zula írta:


> The TappCore DVD includes:
> 
> 1. Butterflies
> 2. Triceps Curls
> ...



köszönjük Zula! kiss


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 26)

Sziasztok!

A nevem Enikő és megfertőztetek. Úgy tűnik a tappogás jelenleg a legveszélyesebb vírus.
Múlt hétvégén tévedtem ide a fórumra, Leslie 5k-ját keresgélvén és nektek köszönhetően itt ragadtam.
Visszaolvastam az 505-ik oldalig mindent a tappogásról.
Hihetetlen szerelem szövődik közöttünk úgy érzem.
Kopog a szemem, megyek reggelizek valamit, aztán még írok.

Ja, butus buksim, meg sem kérdeztem, hogy csatlakozhatom?


----------



## Lúzerbubu (2009 Július 26)

Anamaya írta:


> köszönjük Zula! kiss



Köszönöm!!!

Egy kérdésem lenne.
Nekem amikor az alaptartást csinálom, nem igazán a térdem ropog, hanem a bokámban érzem feszülni az inakat. Ez normális vagy én csinálok valamit rosszul?


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Július 26)

Az én kérdésem, pedig ki milyen tornacipőt használ? Én a régi futó cipőmet és szabályosan érzem a cipő külső szélét a térd kitolásnal, ami nem túl kellemes, gondolom újítani kéne, de ha már veszek szerintetek milyet??? mire figyeljek?


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 26)

Húú sok kérdés... akkor szép sorjában! 

1. *Zula*, köszönjük a feltöltést!!! kiss
2. *Paraplui*, köszönjük a könyvet!! kiss
(amikor megrendeltem az amazonról a tapp könyvet, a rendszer folyton ezt a másikat akarta "rámsózni", hogy vegyek már )

*Enci79*, Naná, hogy csatlakozhatsz! Csak ügyesen, fokozatosan tappogj 

*Lúzerbubu*, Szerintem valamit rosszul csinálsz. Mégpedig azt, hogy a bokádból próbálsz kifelé tolni. Koncentrálj a csípőből való kitolásra és a belső combot is segítségül hívhatod. Amúgy ha a billentés elég erős, a térdek automatikusan is kezdenek kicsit kifelé tartani, erre még rá tudunk erősíteni. Így nem a bokád és nem is a térded fog feszülni, hanem az erőközpontod dolgoztatod keményen.

*Rinci55*, Itt is köszi az átpakolásokat 
Cipő... én is egy nike aerobic cipőben csinálom a tappogást. A mhelyen pedig mezítláb a HD-okat. Azt mondják, hogy a talajgyakikat lehet cipő nélkül, vagy akár nehezített talpú cipővel is végezni (aki ilyet szeretne, keressen priviben).
Szerintem jó a futócipő is. Az a lényeg, hogy érezd, hogy jól tartja a lábad.
Páran tappognak mezítláb is, de Teresa is azt mondja, hogy a mezítlábas tappogást inkább nem javasolja, maximum a haladóknak csak. Ugyanis először amúgy is túl sok dologra kell figyeljünk a testünket illetően, a mezítlábazás pedig nem ad (kezdetben) akkora támaszt. Volt olyan is (a sikersztorik között) aki lapospapucsban tappog (bár az is speckó papucs volt).
Én a magam mozgástapasztalatai alapján azt mondom, hogy egy jó sportcipővel tappogjunk. Mezítláb nem olyan a talajfogás. Másrészt a talajgyakiknál a spiccet mezítláb sokkal erősebben tudjuk tartani, ami a tappogásban ezesetben nem előny, mert túlfeszítjük a boltozatot. Mi viszont más területeket szeretnénk megcélozni.

Én beleszerettem egy sportcipőbe, amit a tappfórumon találtam, de nem biztos, hogy itthon is lehet kapni, megrendelni meg túl sokba kerülne a szállítási költség miatt, na meg felpróbálni sem tudnám ugye. De gyönyörűűűűű, első látásra szerelem


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Szívesen tettem az átpakolást. 

Ami engem illet, én cipő nélkül csinálom, mert így érzem igazán jól, hogy mikor hová helyezem a súlyt.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 26)

Anamaya írta:


> Szívesen tettem az átpakolást.
> 
> Ami engem illet, én cipő nélkül csinálom, mert így érzem igazán jól, hogy mikor hová helyezem a súlyt.



Egyszer próbáld ki cipőben. Lesz különbség  Főleg az egyensúlyozós gyakiknál, de a többinél is. Egyszer én is csináltam többet mezítláb, de visszatértem a cipőre.
Próbáld ki, aztán max visszatérsz a mezítlábra ha az jobban tetszik.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 26)

Örök hálám az összegyűjtött tappogós anyagokért. Imádom Teresát, annyira megnyugtat a hangja.
Amint letöltöttem az I1-t azonnal kipróbáltam. Mesés, ezt nekem találták ki.
Nem vagyok egy ugri-bugri típus.
Viszont fogynom kellene sokat.
Parányi 165 cm-hez 85 kg társul.
Hát igen padlócirkáló vagyok 
A célom 60-65 kg.
Én is mint oly sok nő társam kipróbáltam már minden lehetséges fogyókúrát, nem sok sikerrel.
Végül kikötöttem az update módszernél, melynek az étkezési oldala elég jól bevált nekem, de sajna a Réka hangjától lemarom a vakolatot.
Ezen felül az a személyes véleményem, hogy Réka gyakijai erősítő jellegűek, márpedig én vékonyodni szeretnék, nem vastagodni.
Szóval az utóbbi fél évben update étkezéssel és Leslie anyuval gyalogoltam le magamról 7 kg-t (januárban még 92 kg voltam).


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 26)

Wow Enci gratulálok az eddigi sikerekhez!
Rékáról egyetértünk 
Éljen a tappogás. Én is azonnal beleszerettem, mert pont az, amire mindig is vágytam egy mozgásnál. Figyelem, pontosság, hatékonyság, öröm, izzadás 

Én is kb. ilyen paraméterekkel rendelkezem, de sosem gondoltam magam alacsonynak  Nőknél szerintem ez az átlagmagasság, pasiknál meg talán a 175-180 cm.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Sati15 írta:


> Egyszer próbáld ki cipőben. Lesz különbség  Főleg az egyensúlyozós gyakiknál, de a többinél is. Egyszer én is csináltam többet mezítláb, de visszatértem a cipőre.
> Próbáld ki, aztán max visszatérsz a mezítlábra ha az jobban tetszik.



holnap kipróbálom úgy.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 26)

Kedves Sati!

Köszönöm a gratulát.
Hát én szeretnék úgy egy fejjel magasabb lenni, de talán ha lefogyok végre, akkor kibékülök a magasságommal is. 

Csütörtök óta hűségesen tappogok minden reggel 15 percet az I1-el.
Majd 8 db HD, egy kis OIP és HF. Egyelőre ennyi.

Csütörtökön megmértem minden lehetséges mérési pontot magamon (mell, mell alatt, derék, has, csípő, fenék, comb felső része, comb a térd körül, vádli, boka és kar).
A mérlegemet bedobtam a ruhásszekrény aljába.
Viszont a mai teljesítésem után centiztem egyet kíváncsiságból és ... nem kapok levegőt.
-2 cm a mell alatt
-2 cm a derekam
-1 cm a vádlim

Hiiiihetetlen!!!
Könyörgöm, az update módszerrel fél év alatt alig csökkent a derekam össz-vissz 3 cm-t.
A tapp-al meg 4 alkalom után!!!
És az OIP után laposabb a hasam.

Amúgy körte alakom van.
Hatalmas sonkák, jó széles csípő, tetemes poci (alhas).

Amit az update módszernek köszönhetek, az az hogy átálltam a napi 5 x étkezésre, így sikerült a gyomromat egy kicsit visszaszűkíteni.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 26)

Hihi  na látom te is egy tapp-mintapéldány vagy!  Gratulálok!
Szerintem tök jól csinálod, ez így pont elég is. Ha csak ennyit csinálsz még pár hónapig, semmi más tapp anyagot, akkor is tovább fog folytatódni az alakulás. Aztán ha esetleg megállna, akkor majd váltasz másik anyagra.

Én sem akarom össze-vissza az összes anyagot csinálni, főleg a BWO+ és az Inst 1-et szeretném váltogatni és talán heti egy Tempo anyagot. De most még amíg van olyan anyag fent, amit még nem próbáltam, azt legalább egyszer kipróbálom... a Tempo Arms-ba pld. beleszerettem, valószínű az lesz a heti egy nagyobb anyag. Bírom is, tetszik is. 
Az OIP jó hatásait én is érzem... de direkt nem mérem magam, inkább csak taperolom a csípőmet sokszor, hogy jééé laposabb 

Ja és a magasság.. mesélték páran a fórumon, hogy nemcsak centiket csökkentek, de magasabbak is lettek. Pont a Charlotte (akinek a sikersztoriját betettem) mondta, hogy ő ezért nem örül ennek annyira, mert egyébként is magasabb volt mint a férje, de most méginkább  És két számmal csökkent a cipőmérete is.
A test átalakul, az izmok jobban tartanak, így általában is egyenesebben állunk...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Ma úgy volt, nem tornázom. Viszont eléggé vad ebédet ettem olyan 3 körül. 
7kor megharagudtam magamra, és elkezdtem pampogni, hogy bezzeg amikor a finom ebédet ettem, akkor nem zavart semmi, msot meg nincs kedvem tappogni, szégyelljem magam, stb... A párom hirtelen azt hitte, vele veszekszem, majd mikor leesett neki, akkor hangosan nevetni kezdett. 
Egy szó, mint 100, végül tappogtam egy jót.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Elendke írta:


> Van egy kis technikai problemam. A HTF1-et porbaltam letolteni, de a 3. es a 4. resznel nekem a letolto programom azt irja ki, hogy elhalt link, es itt meg sem nyitja .
> Meg tudna nekem nezni valaki? (Ne haragudjatok, hogy ilyen aprosagokkal zavarlak, csak szeretnek mar a padlora kerulni  )



teszteltem, élnek a linkek. próbáld újra, sajnos jobbat nem tudok javasolni.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 26)

Sati15 írta:


> Ja és a magasság.. mesélték páran a fórumon, hogy nemcsak centiket csökkentek, de magasabbak is lettek. Pont a Charlotte (akinek a sikersztoriját betettem) mondta, hogy ő ezért nem örül ennek annyira, mert egyébként is magasabb volt mint a férje, de most méginkább  *És két számmal csökkent a cipőmérete is.*
> A test átalakul, az izmok jobban tartanak, így általában is egyenesebben állunk...


Ez komoly???? Ha nekem két számmal csökkenne a cipőméretem, az lenne a legnagyobb öröm, mivel 43-ban nincs túl nagy választék, ha 182 cm-t még megtoldjuk, azzal majd csak megbékélek, de ez a cipőméret felvillanyzott, remélem nem elírtad!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 26)

Amúgy én is mindig mezitláb tornázok itthon, de lehet holnap kipróbálom a cipőt, nekem futócipőm van. Kickboxon mindig mezitláb vagyunk, meg valahogy nekem eszembe sem jutott, hogy cipőben tornázzak itthon.

Ja, és Enci!
Nagy-nagy gratula Neked is! Csak így tovább menni fog! Tényleg ennyire hatásos lehet Leslie is? Akkor azt is beveszem a heti tornámba: 1-2 kickbox, 1 erősítés, 1 Leslie, többi Tapp, de abból is a rövidekre gondoltam, így nem fogom magam túledzeni!


----------



## vali1 (2009 Július 26)

Elendke írta:


> Van egy kis technikai problemam. A HTF1-et porbaltam letolteni, de a 3. es a 4. resznel nekem a letolto programom azt irja ki, hogy elhalt link, es itt meg sem nyitja .
> Meg tudna nekem nezni valaki? (Ne haragudjatok, hogy ilyen aprosagokkal zavarlak, csak szeretnek mar a padlora kerulni  )



Én már megkinlódtam vele, nálam a firefox nem volt a segítségemre, de az internet explorer-ben jól múködött az orbit, így már le van töltve az összes. Köszönet ezért Sati15-nek és Zsuzsonak.kiss

A torna számomra is remek, és különleges, bár súlyproblémáim nincsenek, de mindennap kb 8 órát ülök íróasztal mellett ami ugye nem normális az emberi testnek. Így ez a fajta torna egyszerűen zseniálisan fellazítja a merev izmokat és megkönnyebbülést okoz minden tagomnak.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 26)

zsuzso, a lábméretet nem írtam el  Charlotte sikersztorijában olvastam, sőt asszem a csatolt rövid sikervideóban is megemlítette, amikor felsorolta a nyereségeit.


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Július 26)

én is mezítláb tornázok

jó olvasni titeket, mindjárt én is erőt veszek magamon, s lenyomok egy negyedórát

a cipőméret csökkenés nekem már korábban is feltűnt, nem lenne rossz, mert széles lábfejjel 41-es méretben is szenved az ember, mire talál vmi hordhatót


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 26)

Elendke írta:


> Van egy kis technikai problemam. A HTF1-et porbaltam letolteni, de a 3. es a 4. resznel nekem a letolto programom azt irja ki, hogy elhalt link, es itt meg sem nyitja .
> Meg tudna nekem nezni valaki? (Ne haragudjatok, hogy ilyen aprosagokkal zavarlak, csak szeretnek mar a padlora kerulni  )



Ne siesd el a váltást az anyagok között.
Ugyanakkor remélem sikerül letölteni és akkor már bármikor elővehető ha arra vágysz.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 26)

Anamaya írta:


> Ma úgy volt, nem tornázom. Viszont eléggé vad ebédet ettem olyan 3 körül.
> 7kor megharagudtam magamra, és elkezdtem pampogni, hogy bezzeg amikor a finom ebédet ettem, akkor nem zavart semmi, msot meg nincs kedvem tappogni, szégyelljem magam, stb... A párom hirtelen azt hitte, vele veszekszem, majd mikor leesett neki, akkor hangosan nevetni kezdett.
> Egy szó, mint 100, végül tappogtam egy jót.



Anamaya, te hangosan vitatkoztál magaddal???  
Nem vagy semmi  Azért örülök, hogy sikerült megegyezésre jutnotok  Azért ha egyszer kimarad mert épp nagyon nincs ingerenciád a mozgásra, fel ne pofozd magad! 

Asszem múlt héten volt egy nap, hogy aznap is szerettem volna egy teljes anyagot tappogni, de valami közbejött és aznap semmit sem tudtam csinálni (kivéve a mhelyi kargyakikat). És teljesen odavoltam, hogy húú most mennyi kimarad... Aztán másnap, amikor torna után kipipáltam (szép nagy vastag zöld filccel  ) a naptáramban, hogy ma is tornáztam, akkor láttam, hogy tul.képpen csak egy nap maradt ki, ami meg ugye nemcsakhogy nem baj, de még ajánlott is. Én meg valahogy abban a hiszemben voltam, hogy már két napja nem mozogtam  Mondom... függőség


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 26)

Sati15 írta:


> zsuzso, a lábméretet nem írtam el  Charlotte sikersztorijában olvastam, sőt asszem a csatolt rövid sikervideóban is megemlítette, amikor felsorolta a nyereségeit.


Lehet fogyott 30 kg-ot, így keskenyebb lett a lábfeje, nekem keskeny és hosszú, az hogy alakulhatna át?

Dindin!
Akkor képzeld el a 43-as lábat! Hogyhogy feltűnt a cipőméret csökkenés? Neked is csökkent már, vagy olvastad?


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Sati15 írta:


> Anamaya, te hangosan vitatkoztál magaddal???
> Nem vagy semmi  Azért örülök, hogy sikerült megegyezésre jutnotok  Azért ha egyszer kimarad mert épp nagyon nincs ingerenciád a mozgásra, fel ne pofozd magad!
> 
> Asszem múlt héten volt egy nap, hogy aznap is szerettem volna egy teljes anyagot tappogni, de valami közbejött és aznap semmit sem tudtam csinálni (kivéve a mhelyi kargyakikat). És teljesen odavoltam, hogy húú most mennyi kimarad... Aztán másnap, amikor torna után kipipáltam (szép nagy vastag zöld filccel  ) a naptáramban, hogy ma is tornáztam, akkor láttam, hogy tul.képpen csak egy nap maradt ki, ami meg ugye nemcsakhogy nem baj, de még ajánlott is. Én meg valahogy abban a hiszemben voltam, hogy már két napja nem mozogtam  Mondom... függőség



nem is veszekedés volt, inkább dorgálás. 
14-e óta két nap így is kimaradt, egymásutáni napok, de azokat nem bántam. a mait bántam volna, mert most csak a lustaság miatt hagytam volna ki. ráadásul azzal a tudattal ettem kalóriadúsabb kaját, hogy megígértem magamnak, tornázom. nem lett volna jó saját magamnak csalódást okozni.  ráadásul így a párom is nevetett egy jóízűt. amúgy nálunk ezek a dolgok megszokottak.  hogy is mondjam: kedvesem mindig azzal nyugtat, megunhatatlan vagyok, és ezek a poénkodások is ezt segítik elő.


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Július 26)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Lehet fogyott 30 kg-ot, így keskenyebb lett a lábfeje, nekem keskeny és hosszú, az hogy alakulhatna át?
> 
> Dindin!
> Akkor képzeld el a 43-as lábat! Hogyhogy feltűnt a cipőméret csökkenés? Neked is csökkent már, vagy olvastad?




nem, a cipőméretem változatlan 

csak korábban olvastam, vagy Saitól, vaghy a tapp.com-on

nem irigyellek


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Július 26)

Nagyon inspirálóak tudtok lenni, most száradok a tapp okozta izzadásból

*YES, I CAN!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

Csináltunk képeket a jelen állapotról. Hát, ahogy most szembenéztem a valósággal (ez ugye jobb, mint a tükör), komolyan a sírás kerülget. De tudom, a tapp, az étrend és az akarat segítségével gyökeresen megváltozik minden.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 26)

Naná, hogy változik.
Jó lenne, ha mindenki tudna magáról képet gyártani most, és meg tudnánk egymásnak mutatni a változást!
De ennél kevésbé nyilvános fórumon.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 26)

Nekem ma lőttek a nyaralás előtti tapp terveimnek 
A mhelyen a légkondi beszólt... már tegnap is köhögtem, éreztem a tüdőm (azért még tornáztam amennyire futotta az erőmből), de ma már inkább a fekvést válaszottam, nehogy túlhajtsam magam. Úgyhogy asszem még pár kargyaki belefér és lefekvés előtt egy OIP. Holnap órát tartok, úgyhogy nem árt ha javulok. Már minden általam ismert technikát és trükköt bevetettem


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 26)

Én még nem is csináltam OIP-t, amiket végigcsináltam, abban nem volt (Basic, Inst. 1, Tempo Torso)


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 26)

Anamaya írta:


> Csináltunk képeket a jelen állapotról. Hát, ahogy most szembenéztem a valósággal (ez ugye jobb, mint a tükör), komolyan a sírás kerülget. De tudom, a tapp, az étrend és az akarat segítségével gyökeresen megváltozik minden.



Na ez ismerős. Régen úgy voltam vele,hogy mindig bazi kövérnek láttam magam a fotókon. Volt, amit el is dugtam magam elől is 
Aztán amikor évekkel később megnéztem, érdekes módon nem láttam magam kövérnek rajtuk és csodálkoztam, hogy akkor vajon miért...

Két hete viszont az a kellemes meglepetés ért, hogy pont ellenkező élményem volt. A barátnőm megkért, hogy tanítsam már meg az 5 tibetire és fel is vette videóra, ahogy csinálom, hogy emlékeztesse magát. Amikor visszanéztem, a szokásos rossz élményt vártam (ráadásul videón az ember csak még kövérebbnek tűnik általában). Ehhez képest meglepődtem, hogy jééé nem is olyan nagy a hasam... jééé egész jól látszik, hogy izmosodott a fenekem.... jééé a combom sem olyan vastag....jééé milyen tök jól csinálom a kutyát   
Szóval ilyen az én életemben még nem volt   (ekkor már 5 hete tappogtam rendszeresen)
És amikor feljött rám a miniszoknyám, látnotok kellett volna, ahogy illegettem magam a tükör előtt  Felhívtam még anyukámat is, hogy húú képzeld... erre mi a válasz? "jaj ne vegyél fel miniszoknyát, olyan vastag a combod..." - Kösz anyu... 
Aztán mondtam, hogy bazira nem érdekel, hogy vastag-e, a lényeg, hogy épp belefértem a szoknyámba és ha valakinek nem tetszik a combom, majd elfordul  Másrészt akkor dumáljon bárki is vastag combokról, ha előbb végigcsinálja velem az órámat


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 26)

hát én most eléggé szégyellem magam ahhoz hogy megmutassam.  
olyan ciki. 

és azért én jóval túlsúlyosabb vagyok, mint itt bárki (a magam jóval több, mint 100 kg-jával)


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 26)

Sati15 írta:


> És amikor feljött rám a miniszoknyám, látnotok kellett volna, ahogy illegettem magam a tükör előtt  Felhívtam még anyukámat is, hogy húú képzeld... erre mi a válasz? "jaj ne vegyél fel miniszoknyát, olyan vastag a combod..." - Kösz anyu...


Milyen kedves! 
Hány centit fogytál a tappogás óta? Már 5 hete csinálod? Olyan rég volt?


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 26)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Milyen kedves!
> Hány centit fogytál a tappogás óta? Már 5 hete csinálod? Olyan rég volt?



Nem tudom mennyit fogytam centiben. Nem mértem az első mérés óta. Már júni 24 óta tappogok rendszeresen 
A mérlegre ráálltam vagy két hete, de kb. 3 kg-val többet mutatott, úgyhogy gyorsan le is ugrottam róla és belöktem a szekrény alá, hogy ne is lássam  Úgyis a centik számítanak és a miniszoknyám elég ösztönző volt, hogy ne a mérleget nézzem. Végtére is izomsűrűséget építünk...


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 26)

Megint túlterhelt volt a szerver. :-(

Nem a kg számít. Rólam nem sokan mondanák meg, hogy 80 kg vagyok (182 cm)

Na, megyek aludni, mert éhes vagyok...mielőtt eszek valamit.


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 27)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Az új anyag, ami fel lett rakva, azt hogyan kell csinálni? Több különböző fájl, olyan fura.




Hali,


A TappCore Dvd egy specialis kiegeszito anyag. 
Kulonallo 9 pici kis egysegbol all. Ezek a nyujtasra, rugalmassagra es az egeszseges szivmukodesre alapulnak. 

Ezek a gyakorlatok a testi eronlet fejlesztesen kivul stimulaljak a jobb-bal agyfelteke mukodeset is.

Eredetileg ez egy olyan osszeallitas, amit gyerekek (ovodas kortol gimisekig) is alkalmazhatnak ( a leirasban amit bemasoltam olvashatsz erre vonatkozo reszt).

Ezeket a Tapp alapmozgasokat, Theresa Tapp ajanlja a mini workoutok-hoz kiegeszitesnek, de onalloan is vegezheted, egymasutan, vagy egymastol fuggetlenul, kulonosen akkor, ha nem all rengelkezesedre eleg hely es ido tobb sportolasra.

Nagyvonalakban ez az a lenyeg.

Udv,

Zula


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Július 27)

Megcsináltam az arms-t, először.

először azt hittem, semmi új, ezeket már tudom. na aztán jött az a madárijesztős gyakorlat, s onnantól kezdve leshettem, mit is csináljak. Jól esett nagyon!meglepő, hogy súlyzó nélkül is miket lehet csinálni, és hogy hogy elfárad tőle az ember, persze csak kellemesen.

és hogy hogy kiszárad az ember szája! jókor jött a vízszünet. Nem tudom, hogy Tereza hogy bírja, hisz ő még beszél is! na jó,biztos van neki egy kis rutinja, s előnye hozzám képest :-D


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 27)

Sziasztok!

Tegnap este, miután ágyba bújtam, még volt egy kis OIP, elalvás előtt.
Ma reggel BWO+ volt terítéken + OIP/HF.
Zuhany. Reggeli. Rohanás melóba.
Ha jól láttam a BWO+ pont olyan mint az I1 csak a végén a kiegészítés a HD.
*zsuzso*
Köszi a gratulát! Én Leslie-t is nagyon szeretem, bár néha a csacsogása/vihogása kiborít. De maga a módszere nekem nagyon bejön.

AHA moment (új felfedezéseim)

Ma reggel megjött a havim. A szokásos velejárók viszont elmaradtak. Gondolok itt arra, hogy leszakad a derekam, szétbomlik az alhasam és kőkemény a mellem.
Nem fáj a derekam, nem fáj a hasam. A mellem egy picit érzékeny, de lényegesen jobb a helyzet.
+
első nap rendszerint migrénem van. Remélem nem kiabálom el, de most még tök jól vagyok.
Na, back to work. Meló van


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 27)

*Tapp-tipp:*

Étkezés után (15 percen belül) egy sorozat HD elvégzése kiiktatja az evés utáni "ködöt" a fejből és serkenti az emésztést.

Na mondjuk ha valaki megeszik egy rakat csülökpörköltet galuskával, az nehezen emelgetné a lábát HD-hoz


----------



## Elendke (2009 Július 27)

Sati15 írta:


> Ne siesd el a váltást az anyagok között.
> Ugyanakkor remélem sikerül letölteni és akkor már bármikor elővehető ha arra vágysz.




Sikerult, koszonom mindenkinek!! Vegul az exploreres megoldas tunt jonak. 
Nem sietek sehova, csak olvasom, hogy OIP...es megfordult a fejemben, hogy en ilyet meg nem is lattam. Gondoltam megnezem magamnak.
Igazan mozgekony vagyok, es nagyon szeretem csinalni ezeket a gyakorlatokat. Tudom, hogy a kevesebb tobb, de tele vagyok energiaval, egesz nap pattogok, es szep lassan a gyakorlatok vegrehajtasa soran erzem, hogy majdnem minden kriterumnak megfelel, amit csinalok(volt mar, hogy eldoltem, mit egy krumpliszsak az egyensulyozas kozepette, mert mezitlab csinalom a gyakorlatokat...utana attol lett izomlazam, hogy kb. negyed oran keresztul a padlon fekve magamon nevettem). Iszonyuan koncentralnom kell, neha fejben jobban elfaradok, mert minden kis dolgogra figyelnem kell. 
Tegnap ebedkeszites alatt azt vettem eszre, hogy kulso talpelek parhuzamosak, terdet behajlit es kitol.....
Tereza anya hangjat pedig nem almomban, hanem ebredes utan szoktam hallani....mintha hivna, hogy lojjek ki az agybol es irany a tapp.
Most 14 napos teljes edzest tervezek, utana pedig ket nap szunetet. Kb. 3 het mulva keszulok haza Magyarorszagra, es kivancsi vagyok, hogy az otthoniak mit vesznek eszre rajtam. Igazabol ok lesznek az en biraim.  Nagyon elvezem, nem erzem megeroltetonek. Nagyon szeretnem, hogy a masik allando mozgasformam melle (pilatesz) ez is allandosulna. Szeretem a pilatest, de neha tul lassu, es valami masra vagyom, ezert szeretem a SATI-t es a step it max-ot, mert mozgalmas.

Eszrevettem valamit. Irtam, hogy keveset iszom. Most naponta csak ket decivel iszom tobbet, mint az elozo napon, mert irtad is, hogy ne egybol menjek fel 3 literre. Ennek kovetkezteben a gyakorlatokat vegezve igazan megizzadok, nem mint elotte (akkor neha ereztem, hogy hiaba tornaztam, nem izzadtam, csak vegtelenul elgyengultem, es semmi haszna az egesznek). Valahogy konnyebben mennek a mozdulatok, es tobb ideig kitartok.
(Igaz, hogy ejszaka is eljarok a wc-re, mert a holyagom majd szetdurran...  ) 

A masik tapasztalat pedig az, hogy a napi bevasarlas soran fel kell kapaszkodnom egy oriasi emelkedon. Kb. 3-4 hete meg majd meghaltam, mire felertem. Fajt a terdem a labam, alig kaptam levegot...  Most pedig felerek es nem erzek semmi kulonoset!
Ugyhogy mar ezert is megerte!

Jezus...ne haragudjatok, de ugy belejottem.


----------



## Szamira (2009 Július 27)

Sziasztok!


Tegnap a konyhában vagyok lányommal kettesben, egyszercsak megkérdezi:
- anya nem fárasztó ilyen sokáig behúzott hassal állni?
- ??? Nem húztam be a hasam...
- Pedig úgy néz ki.

Tegnap felpróbáltam egy régebbi nacit, és rámjött.

Tappogok szorgalmasan minden nap egy kicsit és közben igazgatom magam, mert még elég hamar kiesek a jó tartásból, de érzem, hogy napról napra jobb vagyok, könnyebben mennek a gyakorlatok és a bőröm is totál kisimult.

Egy kicsit volt narancsbőrös a combom, de az eltünt teljesen.
Azt fontolgatom, hogy veszek magamnak egy bikinit mire megyünk nyaralni augusztusba.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 27)

Csajok! Remek hírek!! Gratulálok! 

*Elendke*, bizony inni kell, a szervezet, az ízületek nagyon igénylik.
Gondolj csak arra a hasonlatra: amikor nem iszol, az olyan a szervezetednek, mintha sivatagban gyalogtúráznál. Aki sivatagban csak egyetlen korty vízhez is jut, még sokkal tovább bírja a menetet, mint az, aki nem jut ahhoz az egyetlen kortyhoz... 

Én is úgy pucolom a zöldséget otthon: lábujjak előre, billentés, váll hátra. 
Ja és minden előrehajlásnál (fogmosásnál is), lehajlás előtt először behúzom a hasam és csak utána hajolok. Isteni hátkímélő és még a has is erősödik.

*Tipp a lapos hashoz:*
Állva: 7 mp-ig tartó mély belégzés (laza has), majd 7 mp-ig tartó hosszú kilégzés, miközben a köldöködet belehúzod erősen a gerincedbe.
Ugyanez fekve (talpak a popsinál, vagyis felhúzott lábak) [a fekvő része pilatesből van]:
Legalább 4-5 mp-ig belégzés (laza has), majd 4-5 mp kilégzés, köldök a gerincbe húzva.

Ha valakinek nem elég nagy még a tüdőkapacitása és a 7 mp-es légzés nehéz, akkor egész nyugodtan csinálja 4 mp-ig. Hatni fog... 
Ezt is max. 8x egyszerre, mert az ilyen kontrollált légzés a szívet is átdolgoztatja és hosszabb távon terhelve van...
És belégzés közben ne felejtsétek kiengedni, ellazulni a hasat, hogy oda is áramoljon a levegő.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 27)

Csajok!
Mindenkinek gratula!!

Ebéd utáni HD kipipálva...milyen ködről is van szó?

Mindenkinek olyan hamar és olyan jó eredményei vannak, ez annyira jó!

Elendke!
Nagyon fontos a víz! Főleg azért, mert sokszor ivás helyett is eszünk :-(


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 27)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Csajok!
> Mindenkinek gratula!!
> 
> Ebéd utáni HD kipipálva...milyen ködről is van szó?
> ...


 
Na nekem is megvolt a HD kaja után. Igaz kicsit késtem vele, túl voltam a 15 percen... hozzátettem még pár kargyakit is.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 27)

Szeretnék kérni egy kis segítséget. 
OIP-et még nem csináltam. Megnéztem, meg nagyjából elolvastam (amennyire én alig beszélek angolul), és oda jutottam, hogy nem merem elkezdeni, mert mi van ha rosszul csinálom, és kárt okozok magamnak. 
Megtenné nekem valaki, hogy ezt az egyet lépésről lépésre leírja? 
Hálás lennék érte nagyon.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 27)

Sziasztok!

Nekem is meg volt az ebéd utáni HD, igaz 35 perccel ebéd után. Deee meg volt.
*Yes WE can!*

Lehet valami abban a ködben, mert én ebéd után mindig úgy el tunyulok, hogy már alig dolgozom valamit.
Most viszont kiszámlázok mindent, úgy érzem.
Pénzügyes - mindenes vagyok egy szállítmányozó cégnél.
Még fel si hívok egy - két megbízót pénzbehajtás céljából 

Jó munkát mindenkinek!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 27)

Enci79 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nekem is meg volt az ebéd utáni HD, igaz 35 perccel ebéd után. Deee meg volt.
> *Yes WE can!*
> ...


 
hihi  a tappogásod miatt a későn fizetőknek annyi


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 27)

Sati15 írta:


> hihi  a tappogásod miatt a későn fizetőknek annyi


 

Az tuti, jól rájuk ijjesztek.
Reszkessenek


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 27)

*Oip*



Anamaya írta:


> Szeretnék kérni egy kis segítséget.
> OIP-et még nem csináltam. Megnéztem, meg nagyjából elolvastam (amennyire én alig beszélek angolul), és oda jutottam, hogy nem merem elkezdeni, mert mi van ha rosszul csinálom, és kárt okozok magamnak.
> Megtenné nekem valaki, hogy ezt az egyet lépésről lépésre leírja?
> Hálás lennék érte nagyon.


 
Először is: ne félj tőle! 
A HTF anyagban igen jól látszik, ahogy T. csinálja, csak elég gyorsan pörög  Én sokkal lassabban szoktam, hogy érezzem is.

- Hanyattfekszel, lábakat felhúzod (talpak a talajon popsiközelben)
- Kicsit felemeled a csípődet (nem túl magasra)
- Billentesz
- Ellazítod a hasat, de a popsi tartja a billentést
Bal oldalon kezdünk
- Bal tenyéréleddel megkeresed a csípőcsontodat és a kézéledet benyomod a hasüregbe, jobb kézzel tolod lefelé a bal kezed, így segítve a mélyebbre hatolást.
(nem kell félni, csak annyira nyomsz úgyis, amennyire érzed, hogy kényelmes. egy pici kényelmetlenségtől nem kell megijedni, az rendben van. a lényeg, hogy ne fájjon. nem fog fájni különben, mert ebben a testhelyzetben olyan nagyon mélyre úgysem tudsz nyúlni.)
- Majd a bal tenyereddel a hasadat befelé tolod a hasüregbe a köldököd irányába.

- Uez jobb oldalon.
- Majd még egyszer bal és még egyszer jobb oldalon

- Középre helyezed mindkét kezed ujjait a hasad alsó felére (ahonnan a hasad kezdődik) (most is laza a has)
- Benyomod mindkét kezed ujjait a hasüregbe (csak addig, amíg kényelmes, de érezd), és az egész hasadat felfelé tolod a köldök felé. 
- Még egyszer ugyanezt.

[tehát JB, JB, Közép,Közép]

- Ezután a hasad alsó részére rakod a tenyered és rányomsz a hasadra, a hasaddal pedig ellentartasz. Így egy feszülést érzel az izomban. Ezt a nyomást tartod 4 számolásig.

- Majd újra rányomsz és elkezded pumpálni felfelé a feneked 20x (tehát emeled a csípőt a popsival billentésben, miközben ellentartasz a hasaddal a kezednek)

Ebben a gyakorlatban valójában nem a szerveket tologatjuk, hanem a "transversus abdominis" nevű izmot dolgoztatjuk, ami a szerveinket tartja. Ez az izom dolgozik akkor is, amikor köhögünk vagy nevetünk. Ez dolgozik akkor is, amikor wc-n ülsz és rányomsz "hassal". Ilyenkor a beleidnek segítesz.

Egy másik változatban T. nem úgy használja a feszítést,hogy 4 számolásig, hanem úgy csinálja,hogy amikor benyomsz balra és éppen tolod befelé/felfelé a tenyereddel, közben csinál egy feszítést-lazítást. Uígy a másik oldalon is.
Érdemes kipróbálni, mert ebben a pozícióban elég jól lehet érezni az izom megfeszülését.

Ha szeretnéd megtalálni úgy egyébként ezt az izmot, akkor állás közben is lehet. Kicsit benyomod az ujjaid az alhasadba (ahol kezdődik a hasad), majd köhintesz egyet. Érezni fogod,ahogy megfeszül.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 27)

Anamaya írta:


> Szeretnék kérni egy kis segítséget.
> OIP-et még nem csináltam. Megnéztem, meg nagyjából elolvastam (amennyire én alig beszélek angolul), és oda jutottam, hogy nem merem elkezdeni, mert mi van ha rosszul csinálom, és kárt okozok magamnak.
> Megtenné nekem valaki, hogy ezt az egyet lépésről lépésre leírja?
> Hálás lennék érte nagyon.


 
Szia!

Hááát én lefordítottam, de ez nagyon szabad fordítás. Az angolom közepes.
Remélem segítek vele .... és remélem *Sati* átolvassa és jóváhagyja. 
Érzéssel nyomogasd a pocidat és nem lesz gond. 

Eredetileg ezt képekkel együtt elmentettem egy szép world doksiba, csakhogy én még nem tölthetek fel/le... mert újjonc vagyok 

*"A szervek helyre tétele"* 
*Kezdő pozíció*
Feküdjünk hanyatt, hajlított térdekkel és húzzuk a lábainkat amennyire, csak tudjuk közel a fenekünkhöz. Érezzük, ahogy a szerveink a gravitációs vonzásnak köszönhetően, szinte a gerincünkhöz lapulnak. Feszítsük meg a fenék izmainkat és érezzük, ahogy a szerveinkfelfelé elmozdulnak, a mellkas irányába. 

*Első lépés*
Tartsuk a fenék izmainkat feszesen. Tapintsuk ki a bal csípőcsontunkat és ennek a belső oldalán, finoman nyomjuk be az ujjbegyeinkkel a szerveket, majd a tenyerünkkel görgessük befelé (a hasunk középpontja felé). Ismételjük meg. 

*Második lépés*

Tartsuk a fenék izmainkat feszesen. Tapintsuk ki a jobb csípőcsontunkat és ennek a belső oldalán, finoman nyomjuk be az ujjbegyeinkkel a szerveket, majd a tenyerünkkel görgessük befelé (a hasunk középpontja felé). Ismételjük meg.

*Harmadik lépés*
Tartsuk a fenék izmainkat feszesen és helyezzük a kezeinket az alhasunkra, a vízhólyag alá. Nyomjuk be az ujjbegyeinkkel a szerveket, majd a tenyerünkkel görgessük felfelé. Érezhetünk egy kis kényelmetlenséget, ahogy a szervek előrenyomulnak a mellkas irányába.


*Negyedik lépés*
Tartsuk a tenyereinket a hasunkon és szorítsuk össze a has izmainkat. Tartsuk 8 mp. Tartsuk a pozíciót még 8 mp-ig, de ezúttal vegyük le a kezeinket a hasunkról. Miközben fenntartjuk a fenekünket, 20 szor emelgessük a fenekünket. Figyeljük arra, hogy közben ne tegyük le a fenekünket a padlóra, és ne lazítsuk el a fenékizmainkat. Engedjük le a csípőnket a padlóra és pihentessük 8 mp-ig. Ismételjük meg az egész sorozatot. Majd folytassuk a „fél békával” (Half Frog).​


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 27)

Jaaaj!
Most látom, hogy szinte egyszerre írtunk.
Csak nekem azt írta ki, hogy a szerver túlterhelt.
Azért mégis elküldte, csak pár perccel később.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 27)

Sati15 írta:


> *Tipp a lapos hashoz:*
> Állva: 7 mp-ig tartó mély belégzés (laza has), majd 7 mp-ig tartó hosszú kilégzés, miközben a köldöködet belehúzod erősen a gerincedbe.


 
Jaj, ezt én is láttam és kipróbáltam.
Nagyon jóóó.

Lani Muelrath (ő is tréner) honlapján olvasgattam tegnap este és ott láttam ezt a videót, ami a youtube-ra vitt fel. Mondanom sem kell, azonnal kipróbáltam  Köhécseltem egyet és megtaláltam transversust. 

www.lanimuelrath.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGpkJ72OhjI&feature=PlayList&p=C5AFAEFDB8533FC1&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 27)

Sziasztok Csajok! 

Nagyon-nagyon köszönöm a segítséget! kiss
Ma ki is próbálom tappogás után.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 27)

Anamaya írta:


> Sziasztok Csajok!
> 
> Nagyon-nagyon köszönöm a segítséget! kiss
> Ma ki is próbálom tappogás után.


 
szívesen. de szerintem előtte próbáld ki. meglátod, hogy sokkal könnyebb lesz utána a billentést és a hasfeszítést tartani a tappogás során...
én azt szoktam csinálni, hogy a PBS után pause, majd megcsinálom az OIP-et, és aztán folytatom a gyakorlatokat.
Esetleg a végén újra meg lehet csinálni a HF-fel kiegészítve.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 27)

Enci, Újoncként feltölthetsz! Csak bizonyos dolgokat nem tudsz LEtölteni, azokat, amik csatolásban vannak feltéve ide. De a linkeket pld. látod és azokról le is tudsz tölteni és fel is tudsz tenni bármit.


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Július 27)

Enci Sati köszönöm én is az OIP fordítást, ma végre megtaláltam a HTF 2-n ahol láthatóan mutatja, este ki is próbálom még ráadásként.

HD-t én is csináltam reggel a normál menetben és ebéd után. Tényleg energetizál.

Amit én észre vettem ma az autóban tolatáskor: jobban hátra fordul a fejem mindkét oldalra mint korábban


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 27)

Sati15 írta:


> szívesen. de szerintem előtte próbáld ki. meglátod, hogy sokkal könnyebb lesz utána a billentést és a hasfeszítést tartani a tappogás során...
> én azt szoktam csinálni, hogy a PBS után pause, majd megcsinálom az OIP-et, és aztán folytatom a gyakorlatokat.
> Esetleg a végén újra meg lehet csinálni a HF-fel kiegészítve.



akkor így próbálom majd ki.


----------



## Paraplui (2009 Július 27)

Hm, megvolt az én mai adagom is. Most a nagy sziesztában elgondolkoztam, hogy aki világáletében duci volt, azon is segít ez a tapp? Igen, most magamról beszélek.. Mióta az eszemet tudom én csak fogyóztam, hol orvosi felügyelettel szanatóriumban, hol meg magánúton..természetesen sikertelenül.
Nézegettem ezt a Charlotte Siems-t, valószinű hogy ő a sok szüléstől hizott meg, és akkor természetes h vissza tud fogyni az eredeti állapotába.
De tényleg aki sose volt karcsú, csinos, annak van esélye szerintetek?


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 27)

Nekem is megvolt a BWO!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 27)

Paraplui írta:


> Hm, megvolt az én mai adagom is. Most a nagy sziesztában elgondolkoztam, hogy aki világáletében duci volt, azon is segít ez a tapp? Igen, most magamról beszélek.. Mióta az eszemet tudom én csak fogyóztam, hol orvosi felügyelettel szanatóriumban, hol meg magánúton..természetesen sikertelenül.
> Nézegettem ezt a Charlotte Siems-t, valószinű hogy ő a sok szüléstől hizott meg, és akkor természetes h vissza tud fogyni az eredeti állapotába.
> De tényleg aki sose volt karcsú, csinos, annak van esélye szerintetek?



Miért ne lenne? Én is végig diétáztam, meg fogyóztam az elmúlt 15 évet! Eredménytelenül, illetve ideiglenes eredményekkel, majd több jött vissza. Most van eredménye, ha pihi napot tartok (mint ma, mert már szédülök a fáradtságtól), akkor sem csüggedek, mert ott van bennem az elhatározás. 
Alig pár nap alatt ettől a tornától cm-eket karcsúsodtam, pedig én még nem szültem.


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Július 27)

Paraplui írta:


> Hm, megvolt az én mai adagom is. Most a nagy sziesztában elgondolkoztam, hogy aki világáletében duci volt, azon is segít ez a tapp? Igen, most magamról beszélek.. Mióta az eszemet tudom én csak fogyóztam, hol orvosi felügyelettel szanatóriumban, hol meg magánúton..természetesen sikertelenül.
> Nézegettem ezt a Charlotte Siems-t, valószinű hogy ő a sok szüléstől hizott meg, és akkor természetes h vissza tud fogyni az eredeti állapotába.
> De tényleg aki sose volt karcsú, csinos, annak van esélye szerintetek?


IGEN VAn!!!!
Mert most nem kúrázunk, beépítjük életünk részévé ezt a fajta mozgást. Valószínű lesz aki gyorsabban halad, másikunk (valószínű én is itt leszek) lassabban, de ez nem változtat azon a fontos tényen, hogy a mélyizmok erősítésével erősödünk, a nyirok keringés gyorsulásával az anyagcserénk gyorsul, így biztosan elérjük az ideális súlyunkat.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 27)

A súlyvesztés mindenkinél más ütemben történik. Van akinél gyorsabban, van akinél lassabban. Volt nekem olyan, hogy két hét alatt 8 kg-ot fogytam, utána stagnáltam, és volt, hogy hetekig nem indult be, és később felgyorsult. 
Türelem most a legfontosabb dolgunk.

Amúgy hogy van az szerintetek, hogy evés előtt semmi kedvem mozogni, utána meg mindig?


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 27)

Paraplui írta:


> Hm, megvolt az én mai adagom is. Most a nagy sziesztában elgondolkoztam, hogy aki világáletében duci volt, azon is segít ez a tapp? Igen, most magamról beszélek.. Mióta az eszemet tudom én csak fogyóztam, hol orvosi felügyelettel szanatóriumban, hol meg magánúton..természetesen sikertelenül.
> Nézegettem ezt a Charlotte Siems-t, valószinű hogy ő a sok szüléstől hizott meg, és akkor természetes h vissza tud fogyni az eredeti állapotába.
> De tényleg aki sose volt karcsú, csinos, annak van esélye szerintetek?



csatlakozom a többiekhez... Igen, van esélye. Gondold el, csecsemőként sem voltál elhízva... nem így születtél. Valószínűleg gyereknek sem voltál 90-100 kg.
A hurkáinkat az étkezéssel (műanyag kaják, gyorskaják, tápérték nélküli kaják, tartósított kaják) szedtük fel a leginkább. A kevés folyadékfogyasztással és a kevés mozgással.
Na meg a sok fogyókúrával. A testet a koplalás vagy az egyoldalú táplálkozás tárolásra kényszeríti, így egyértelmű, hogy raktározni kezd. Ha ki van száradva, raktározni kezd, sőt ami még kijönne az sem tud, mert nincs mivel... Mozgás... ja talán mozogtunk is, csak nem mindegy mit és hogyan. Stresszes környezetben éltünk és élünk, érzelmi evők vagyunk vagy a félelmeink, megszokásaink rabjai. Beidegződések és minták vesznek körül és hatnak az életünkre, csomó rezgés, érzelem munkál bennünk és körülöttünk. Ember legyen a talpán, aki megtalálja önmagát és teremt magának egy egészséges, erővel telített utat szeretettel, megbocsájtással, elfogadással, türelemmel kikövezve. Mindezeket a szavakat magunkra is kell ám értenünk, sőt elsősorban magunkra. Magad felé legyél szeretetteli, megbocsájtó, elfogadó, türelmes. A többi alakul mindezzel 


Találtunk itt egy olyan kincset (köszi Teresa  ), ami nemcsak a testünket segíti átformálódni, hanem a vele járó lelkesedésünk továbbvisz az érzelmeink között egy mosolygósabb útra.
Persze hiába létezik a tapp, ha nincs, aki alkalmazza.... Itt is ugyanaz szükséges, mint bármelyik tornánál, életmódváltásnál: kitartás, kitartás, kitartás. Rendszeresség. Nem baj, ha kimarad 1-1 nap is akár, mert rajta vagy az úton. Nem kell ostorozni magad, bűntudatban élni... egyszerűen csak fogod magad és nekiállsz csinálni újra. és újra. és újra. Ez nem újrakezdések sorozata (csak más szót nem találtam), hanem egy folyamatos haladás. A gyerekek is lassan tanulnak meg járni, sokszor elesnek, néhanapján kevesebbet próbálkoznak vagy épp nem is. De sosem fordul meg a fejükben (szerintem  ), hogy na, többet meg sem próbálom, tegnap sem sikerült. vagy tegnap sem csináltam, akkor ma már minek... Egyszercsak felállnak és csinálják.

Az egyik kedvenc ösztönző mondatom (az élet minden területére) Forrest Gumptól származik: "Egyszercsak kedvem támadt futni." És előtte semmi nem volt. Felállt. Futott. Aludt amikor álmos volt, evett, amikor éhes volt. Aztán futott, amíg kedve volt. Amikor elfáradt ebben, akkor egyszerűen hazament. 
Az élet nem bonyolult út, csak mi szeretünk szórakozni a kanyarokban 

Még egy gondolat az ivásról: Ma kb. 4 litert ittam. Úgy általában 3-at minimum megiszom. Pár évvel ezelőtt én is 1 liter folyadékokat ittam és ebben már a leves is benne volt...
Aztán rájöttem,hogy ha fogyni akarok, inni kell, mert valami ki kell mossa a zsírokat... Rászoktattam magam a napi 2 literre. Nem volt könnyű, utáltam inni. De hősiesen tartottam a 2 litert vagy 2 évig. Aztán találkoztam a zöldnedűvel, ahol közölték, hogy min. 3 liter... kész voltam  De csodák csodájára pikk-pakk ment. És azt is észrevettem, hogy minél többet iszom, annál szomjasabb vagyok. Úgyhogy valójában nem volt nehéz feltornázni 2-ről 3-ra. Ezzel ma is így vagyok. Ha csak napi 2 litert iszom, akkor olyan kiszáradtnak érzem magam, hogy éjszaka felkelek és képes vagyok fél litereket leönteni a torkomon. Minden éjszakára van mellettem víz. És igen, az elején valóban többet megy wc-re az ember. Na és! Megismertem kis városunkat a köztéri wc-k szempontjai alapján is  Már azt is tudom,hogy az általános útvonalamon hol van ingyen és hol fizetős wc  Vagy egy használható bokor legalább   Megismertem a testem, hogy mennyi folyadék kb. mennyi idő alatt szeretne távozni, tehát mennyi időt tudok keresgélés nélkül utazni  De ez is változik. Mert amint a test hozzászokik a nagyobb mennyiséghez, pontosan tudja hová is tegye és már fele annyit sem kell wc-re járni 2x annyi folyadékkal. Szóval hajrá ivás!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 27)

Anamaya írta:


> A súlyvesztés mindenkinél más ütemben történik. Van akinél gyorsabban, van akinél lassabban. Volt nekem olyan, hogy két hét alatt 8 kg-ot fogytam, utána stagnáltam, és volt, hogy hetekig nem indult be, és később felgyorsult.
> Türelem most a legfontosabb dolgunk.
> 
> Amúgy hogy van az szerintetek, hogy evés előtt semmi kedvem mozogni, utána meg mindig?



Azt nem tudom, hogy miért pont utána van kedved mozogni, de ez egy tuti pontja a napodnak, amikor biztos lehetsz benne, hogy örömmel neki fogsz állni ha máskor nem is


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 27)

*A T-Tapp nezopontja a dietarol*

Olvastam itt a forumban, hogy sokaknak sulyleadas is a celja a Tapp treninggel, ezert idemasoltam egy erdekes hozzaszolast a Tapp forumbol, melyet Theresa Tapp irt.
Theresa itt sorra veszi a ma divatos dietas iranyzatokat (Zona, vercsoport, Atkins, Weight Watchers stb.) es elmondja roluk a velemenyet.

"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]First of all, I do not advocate any type of diet when first starting the T-Tapp program...it is better to concentrate on MOVING the body in the special T-Tapp sequence of movements following the game plan that comes with the system instead of altering your food intake. It is easier for your body to focus on one new change (exercise via T-Tapp)which that alone is going to improve digestion, assimilation and elimination. T-Tapp is more than an exercise program that burns calories, it actually rebuilds primary body functions as well as increase base metabolic rate and resting glucose utilization rate. As most of you know, I advise not to decrease nor increase calorie intake during first week of T-Tapping but satisfy hunger with good food (meat & veggies, soups and salads) limiting man-made, processed carbs to every third day.

I've studied many dietary plans throughout the years and I've always believed in BALANCE of nutrients limiting processed foods as much as possible. Yes, we need protein, fat and carbs. Do I eat man-made foods? Sure I do. Do I eat Krispy Kreme donuts? Sure I do (especially now that a Krispy Kreme store just opened nearby) Do I all the time? No (but often enough) but whenever I do I know how to T-Tapp away with a few more Hoe Downs as well as adding another T-Tapp workout during the week. Do I calorie restrict? No...I have a hearty appetite and consume 2000 to 3000 calories daily with plenty of "treats" Do I T-Tapp every day? No but it varies...when getting ready for a fitness event I'll do a 4 to 10 day boot camp but then I might go a week or two (sometimes even longer) without doing anything but PBS, Hoe Downs and AL) I've even gone up to 6 weeks without anything but then the back pain (along with extra inches) brings puts me back on track.

Regarding the NHE program....seems to work for a lot of people, especially those who are insulin sensative (due to glucose overload/antrophy of internal spinal density)as well as/or due to hormonal fluctuations -especially for those with estrogen dominance.
A lot of NHE is similar to what I've been recommending. I don't like how it makes one constantly "count" grams of this and that...but then again I don't like any program that makes one obsessive about counting calories, points, grams etc....BUT some people need a very structured program. I prefer to listen to my body and optimize nutritional density majority of the time - T-Tapp enables me to cheat more often. 

I like weight watchers except I don't really like how they focus everything on how much one weighs each week...BUT the program does teach people portion control and balance of nutrients. My sister just recently lost 25 lbs with weight watchers...and now she doesn't count points any more nor worries about her weight. She achieved her goal and now that the weather is getting warmer, she's been able to increase her activity (busy mom with 2 kids) Weight Watchers seems to work very well with T-Tapp. 

Regarding NT ... seems to work for some. I personally would not follow it. Lani's certified to teach the program and she's had personal success with NT so you can ask her questions.

I do not recomment NHE nor NT in the beginning with T-Tapp because it can slow inch loss...but add after first 30 days of following the regular game plan- ie: boot camp followed by every other day, then every third day then twice a week. Then add either of these programs.

Regarding "all or none diets" (like no carbs, no fat, etc) I don't recommend them because they can create imbalance metabolically and with weight gain returning quickly and often with even more weight added to original amount before drastic diet.

Regarding Zone....yes, I like this program but it can be a bit confusing for some due to the way it was written.

Regarding Blood Type Diet... use as a guideline but I don't recommend it to be followed as written in the book. It doesn't take into account genetic crossovers of parent's blood line and I don't agree with some of the author's viewpoints (I've always held a higher opinion of the author's father who original came up with blood type theories)

Regarding Carbohydrate Addicts Diet...I don't believe in consuming carbs all at once. 

Low Glycemic Diet Plan - educational for all of us in understanding how foods classify in relationship to how insulin release occurs. I like low glycemic guidelines to optimize natural energy levels of the body.

Food Combining (like Suzanne Sommers, Marylou Henner, etc) - again....this program seems to help many achieve their goals however I put it into the every third day game plan. By this I mean follow for two days and then go ahead and enjoy third day with whatever. It can be a bit overloading for those with sensative digestive systems (like A and AB blood types)

Atkins Diet.... NO...well, maybe for O blood types but even then use the every third day rule here again otherwise it can create extra sensativity to carbs worse than before. A's and AB's should NEVER do Atkins (even it parents are O) because it will create immediate health issues with your liver and your gallbladder....I have witness majority A and AB's have gallbladder attacks within 6 months of following this drastic diet.

So in conclusion....listen to your own body and discover what works for you. Research has verified that exercise is even more important than diet BUT of course it is best when one monitors intake of food along with exercise. So in the beginning focus on getting your basic body functions rebuilt with the T-Tapp program (inch loss and tighter skin are extra to what's happening inside the body)and you'll notice your body naturally gravitate to better food choices. Then consiously try to eat foods that have nutritional value but go ahead and enjoy your favorite treats now and then. Even though I say every third day in the beginning you'll be able to go every other day without gains AND you'll be able to enjoy special times without any worry as long as you at least PBS and/or T-Tapp. 

Hope this enables everyone a clearer picture of what I think. I do think it's great that T-Tappers have a place to learn what others do and have the ability to ask questions and interact with each other. Soon I'll have a separate section in the forum for all dietary plans to be featured instead of within the general discussion. This will enable easier viewing and interaction.

Best wishes to all.... Teresa "


http://web.archive.org/web/20070817194921/forum.t-tapp.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=9583



[/FONT]


----------



## kondacsne.rk (2009 Július 27)

Az agyamra megy ez a szerver!!!
Már megint törölte az üzenetemet!
A lényeg, drága barátnőim, hogy végre újra köztetek lehetek! Már kezdtek elvonási tüneteim lenni. Az elmúlt héten finoman szólva nem vittem túlzásba a tappogást (sem). Gyakoroltam az alapállást (lábak, csípő, térd...) még a zuhany alatt is és volt egy kis twist, meg plié is, no meg néhány kargyaki. Most viszont itthon vagyok - gépközelben - és újra tudok végre tappogni!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 27)

Szia Zula, Igen ezt én is olvastam. 
Azt még nem mondtad: te is tappogsz a gyakorlatban is, vagy csak megvannak az anyagaid?

Nekem az volt a furcsa, hogy mivel az Új Biológia Amerikából indult, erről ott semmit sem tudnak (legalábbis tapp körökben). Ráadásul az Új Biológia nagyon jól rímel a GM/MM étkezéssel, amit T. is javasol. Egy csomó dolgot a lúgosító életmód (főleg zöldnedűvel rásegítve az elején vagy folyamatában) leegyszerűsít, megkönnyít. Étkezésben, tornázásban, gondolkodásmódban is az életmódváltás, szemléletváltás hoz eredményeket, sosem a kúraszerű, időszakos dolgok.

Másik oldalról már nem először tűnt fel, hogy a tapp-fórumon 90%-ban sokgyerekes anyukák vannak. A legtöbbjük otthon főállású anya, kevesen dolgoznak munkahelyeken. 

Teresa nyitni akar az oroszok felé (pár anyagukat már oroszra is lefordíttatták), nagy onnan az érdeklődés és nyilván T. is lát benne fantáziát, hogy átjöjjön a földnek erre az oldalára és pont az orosz nagy területeket célozza meg  Főleg ha az OIP-et is tőlük tanulta


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 27)

Nemhogy az OIP-et de még az alapállást is onnan hozza sok mással együtt.


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 27)

Sati15 írta:


> Szia Zula, Igen ezt én is olvastam.
> Azt még nem mondtad: te is tappogsz a gyakorlatban is, vagy csak megvannak az anyagaid?
> 
> Nekem az volt a furcsa, hogy mivel az Új Biológia Amerikából indult, erről ott semmit sem tudnak (legalábbis tapp körökben). Ráadásul az Új Biológia nagyon jól rímel a GM/MM étkezéssel, amit T. is javasol. Egy csomó dolgot a lúgosító életmód (főleg zöldnedűvel rásegítve az elején vagy folyamatában) leegyszerűsít, megkönnyít. Étkezésben, tornázásban, gondolkodásmódban is az életmódváltás, szemléletváltás hoz eredményeket, sosem a kúraszerű, időszakos dolgok.
> ...





Hello Sati15,


Magam is tappogok, ezert is vannak anyagaim. En is beletartozom az otthon levo kicsi gyerekes anyukak korebe, Theresa elsodleges celpontjakent. Konnyebb itthon tornazni, mint elmenni a gym-be egy-ket orara, bar az is osszejon neha.

A T-Tapp eleg regota letezo edzesforma. Erdekes, hogy jo par evnek kell eltelni ahhoz, hogy egy ilyen remek dolog is elterjedjen jobban a vilagban.
Amit az anyukakrol irtal helytallo, itt Amerikaban.
Nekem az a megfigyelesem, hogy az atlag amerikai nagyobb tesstomegu, mint az atlag europai. Az atlag no itt teltebb, mint pl. otthon, Magyarorszagon. Az anyak itt nagyatlagban sokkal tobbet szednek fel szules utan, mint Mo-on, vagy europaban. 
Sokkal divatosabb valahol kint enni kajaldaban, ki tudja milyen zsirral keszitett eteleket, mint otthon nekiallni fozni valami taplalot, de egeszsegeset. Ahogy en latom. 
Eppen ezert sokkal nagyobb a kereslet mindenfele egeszsegprogramra, es szerintem ezert is sikeres a T-Tapp, mert gyors eredmenyt mutat, meg a nagy fokban elhizottak koreben is.
Es nem kell hozza ugralni, fulladozni a lihegestol, vagy szetverni az ember terdizuletet.

Az oroszok az egeszseges eletmodrol es a termeszetes gyogymodokrol legalabb annyit tudnak, mint a kinaiak. Ha Theresa oda orientalodik, teljesen megertem. Nagy ott a vasarloero. 
Onnan pedig mar csak egy ugras Magyarorszag. 

Kivancsi vagyok mikor jut el oda a Tapp. Vagy mar ott van, vagy ti vagytok az uttorok?


Zula


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Július 28)

Zula írta:


> Kivancsi vagyok mikor jut el oda a Tapp. Vagy mar ott van, vagy ti vagytok az uttorok?
> 
> 
> Zula



Mi vagyunk a T-tapp örs, Sati pedig az örsvezető


----------



## Lúzerbubu (2009 Július 28)

dindin19 írta:


> Mi vagyunk a T-tapp örs, Sati pedig az örsvezető


Ez aranyos volt!!!! 
Én hozzáteszem saját eredményként, hogy a barátnőmet és sógornőmet is rávettem a tappogásra. Ők most kezdik, és remélem eredménnyel!!!


----------



## Lúzerbubu (2009 Július 28)

Sati15 írta:


> Húú sok kérdés... akkor szép sorjában!
> 
> 1. *Zula*, köszönjük a feltöltést!!! kiss
> 2. *Paraplui*, köszönjük a könyvet!! kiss
> ...



Köszönöm a választ! 
Még azt szeretném megkérdezni, lehetséges-e,hogy a bokám szalagjai túl merevek,mert igazán magától a roggyantott térdnél is feszül csak akkor az achilles inam. Amikor meg külső lábélre helyezem a testsúlyt akkor a külső bokaszalagokra terhelődik ez a fajta nyújtás.


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Július 28)

Sziasztok!
Bennem pár napja megy a motoszka, és most felteszem a kérdést. Részemről 20 kg tól szeretnék megszabadulni és valószínű én vagyok itt a korelnök a magam 54 évével. De akkor Amerikában sokan ennek többszörösétől szabadultak meg többen 50 éves korukban ha jól nézelődtem. Írnak a bőrükröl valamit? Alkalmazkodik ehhez? nagyon bízom hogy igen!!! de ha olvastatok erről valamelyik fórumon légyszives írjátok meg.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

Rinci55 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Bennem pár napja megy a motoszka, és most felteszem a kérdést. Részemről 20 kg tól szeretnék megszabadulni és valószínű én vagyok itt a korelnök a magam 54 évével. De akkor Amerikában sokan ennek többszörösétől szabadultak meg többen 50 éves korukban ha jól nézelődtem. Írnak a bőrükröl valamit? Alkalmazkodik ehhez? nagyon bízom hogy igen!!! de ha olvastatok erről valamelyik fórumon légyszives írjátok meg.


 
Teresa egy "brushing" programot ajánl erre. Vagyis kifejezetten erre a célra készült kefével végigkefélni a testet.
Az elején azt mondtam, hogy úgy gondolom, ez már csak még egy bőr lehúzása az emberről (majdnem szó szerint  ), de otthon van egy dörzsieszközöm (nem kefe) és azzal párszor már kipróbáltam. És jólesett. Azt nem tudom, hogy hatott-e, hiszen nem rendszeresen csináltam, viszont jó érzés volt. Azt mondják érdemes edzés előtt úgymond bemelegítésnek kefélgetni, ill. edzés végén is. Én inkább a végén csináltam (akkor jobban esett).

Ez elméletileg (de sztem gyakorlatilag is) rásegít még pluszban az anyagcsere-gyorsulásra, ill. a bőr feszességére.
Mondjuk szerintem kefélgetés nélkül is feszes marad a bőr, hiszen nem diétával fogyunk, hanem izomépítéssel.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

Lúzerbubu írta:


> Köszönöm a választ!
> Még azt szeretném megkérdezni, lehetséges-e,hogy a bokám szalagjai túl merevek,mert igazán magától a roggyantott térdnél is feszül csak akkor az achilles inam. Amikor meg külső lábélre helyezem a testsúlyt akkor a külső bokaszalagokra terhelődik ez a fajta nyújtás.


 
Igen, úgy tűnik, hogy tényleg lenne mit nyújtani 
Először, mielőtt belekezdesz a gyakikba, csinálj pár spicc-pipa mozdulatot a lábaddal. Van erre egy jó jógagyakorlat is (ez jó a visszeres lábra is)
Hanyattfekvés, talpak a popsinál a talajon (tehát lábak felhúzva).
Egyik lábadat kinyújtod és miközben végig nyújtva tartva felemeled derékszögig, addig váltogatod a spicc-pipákat, majd mikor leereszted a lábad, ugyanúgy váltogatod. Aztán a másik lábaddal is uez. (a billentést itt is kell tartani a csípővel)

Tappban is van az Awsome Legs gyakorlatsor, ami jót tesz és ugyanúgy szépen formálja a lábakat.
Jógában még a kutyapózt tudom ajánlani az achilles nyújtására. És érdemes napközben is spicc-pipákat csinálni lassan, légzéssel kísérve, érezve a nyújtást. És a bokakörzések is javasoltak.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

dindin19 írta:


> Mi vagyunk a T-tapp örs, Sati pedig az örsvezető


 
Hihi  ez jó!
Mondjuk nem titkolt szándékom, hogy én legyek az első magyarországi hivatalos tapp-tréner. 
Végül is minden lehetőségem megvan rá, már csak az anyagi részét kell összehozni


----------



## jubena (2009 Július 28)

A brushing" programot már régóta használom, persze időnként alábbhagy a lelkesedés sajnos. Nagyon jó hatása van a bőrre, és a helyes végrehajtás élénkíti a nyirok áramlását. Mindig lábtól felfelé, körkörös mozdulatokkal, illetve e kezeket vállalat ui. a szív irányába haladva kefélgessük.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

Zula írta:


> Hello Sati15,
> 
> 
> Magam is tappogok, ezert is vannak anyagaim. En is beletartozom az otthon levo kicsi gyerekes anyukak korebe, Theresa elsodleges celpontjakent. Konnyebb itthon tornazni, mint elmenni a gym-be egy-ket orara, bar az is osszejon neha.
> ...


 
És neked mennyi babád van otthon? 
Igen, néztem, hogy már sok éve működik a tappogás odakint. 
Sajnos a jó dolgok valamiért nehezebben terjednek. A hülyeség meg annál gyorsabban.

Tegnap például láttam egy "jógás" anyagot a neten... na az már a vicckategórián is túlment. A borítón három kispopsis óriáscicis lányzó virított lábujjhegyre állva, imádkozó kéztartásban bikiniben.
De már a fotón látszott (azon túl, hogy a nagy melleik voltak hangsúlyozva), hogy még lábujjhegyre sem tudnak állni, mert a bokája ki volt fordulva az egyiknek, a popsi hátratolva pucsításban, a háta sem volt egyenes... és akkor jóga címszóval eladva... majd beraktak screenshot-okat amiben látszik, hogy végig tangás bikiniben "jógáznak" és fullra látszott a csaj p*ja, mert úgy volt fotózva. És nem szexfilmnek volt eladva,hanem jóga workoutnak.... no more comment 

A jó dolgok itthon is nehezen terjednek (meg szerintem mindenhol). A testtudatosság és önismeret nem divat, de pld. a hastáncvilágból is azért lett elegem (egyrészről), mert egyre színvonalatlanabbak lettek az előadások, fellépések.
Már "mari néni borsodból a 60 évével" is ott állt a színpadon egy hónap táncpróbálkozások után. Mert a tanárokat a bezsebelt pénz érdekelte, hogy mari néni vágyott a színpadra és elhitették vele, hogy gyönyörűen táncol és művésznő. Én 10 évig tartottam magam az improvizáció tanításával, az önismereti részekkel, a testtudatossággal a táncban, aztán úgy gondoltam eljött a váltás ideje. Míg nálam 5-6 ember járt órára, addig a vásári hangulatú monoton unkreatív koreós órákra jártak 30-an. Vannak még, akik kitartanak  és mentik a hastánc művészi jóhírét, amennyire tudják. Kreatívak, tehetségesek, jó tanárok, igényes műsorokkal. Sajnos kevés van belőlük.

Na ez itt nem panasz volt, csak egy példa arra, hogy sajnos a selejt jól terjed az értéket pedig kutatni kell és őrizni. A Tapp nagy érték szerintem, mert egy más módon tanítja a test ismeretét, mint ahogy eddig a nagy átlagnak azt előadták/előadják.
Én meg mindig is ebben az irányban haladtam és örülök, hogy T. ennyi kutatómunkát fektet és fektetett bele a rendszerbe.

A Tapp úgymond hivatalosan nincs Magyarországon. Keresgéltem a neten, de gyakorlatilag semmit sem találtam magyar vonatkozásban, úgyhogy úgy tűnik, hogy valóban én vagyok az örsvezető és a lelkes csapatunk az örs 
Szerettem volna rendelni anyagokat T. weboldaláról, de a szállítási költség 2x annyiba került mint az anyag.  Így maradt a netes letöltés. A könyvet is az amazonról rendeltem, mert ott a száll.ktsg is alacsonyabb, sőt még a könyv is olcsóbb volt.
Augusztustól pedig Michelle-lel leszek napi kapcsolatban egy hónapig a neten át


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

jubena írta:


> A brushing" programot már régóta használom, persze időnként alábbhagy a lelkesedés sajnos. Nagyon jó hatása van a bőrre, és a helyes végrehajtás élénkíti a nyirok áramlását. Mindig lábtól felfelé, körkörös mozdulatokkal, illetve e kezeket vállalat ui. a szív irányába haladva kefélgessük.


 
Igen. Találtam a youtube-on is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoTBP_WJy9E


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 28)

teljesen kihagyva érzem magam itten, pedig tegnap én is tappogtam a változatosság kedvéért. De mo ndjuk én nem érzem olyan átütőnek. lehet valamit rosszul csinálok? 

Azért ugye a másik topikot sme fogjátok teljesen cserbenhagyni? :-(


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

ZiD írta:


> teljesen kihagyva érzem magam itten, pedig tegnap én is tappogtam a változatosság kedvéért. De mo ndjuk én nem érzem olyan átütőnek. lehet valamit rosszul csinálok?
> 
> Azért ugye a másik topikot sme fogjátok teljesen cserbenhagyni? :-(


 
Dehogy akarjuk a másikat cserbenhagyni 
Csak talán most oda kevesebbet írunk,mert nagy a tappogási láz 

mit tappogtál? 
ha nem érezted átütőnek, akkor tényleg valamit nem jól csinálhattál, mert az a minimum,hogy izzadnod kéne mint a lovak és ez már alapjáraton is átütő


----------



## Lúzerbubu (2009 Július 28)

Sati15 írta:


> Igen, úgy tűnik, hogy tényleg lenne mit nyújtani
> Először, mielőtt belekezdesz a gyakikba, csinálj pár spicc-pipa mozdulatot a lábaddal. Van erre egy jó jógagyakorlat is (ez jó a visszeres lábra is)
> Hanyattfekvés, talpak a popsinál a talajon (tehát lábak felhúzva).
> Egyik lábadat kinyújtod és miközben végig nyújtva tartva felemeleg derékszögig, addig váltogatod a spicc-pipákat, majd mikor leereszted a lábad, ugyanúgy váltogatod. Aztán a másik lábaddal is uez. (a billentést itt is kell tartani a csípővel)
> ...


Köszi a választ.
Akkor mindenképp nyújtok is.


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 28)

Sati15 írta:


> Dehogy akarjuk a másikat cserbenhagyni
> Csak talán most oda kevesebbet írunk,mert nagy a tappogási láz
> 
> mit tappogtál?
> ha nem érezted átütőnek, akkor tényleg valamit nem jól csinálhattál, mert az a minimum,hogy izzadnod kéne mint a lovak és ez már alapjáraton is átütő



múltkor az instructionalt, tegnap meg a basic plus-t csináltam. Pedig próbálok feszíteni, térdkinyom, csipőbillent, vállhátra, hasbehúz hahahaa. Jó, persze izzadtam, de annyira nem fáradtam el. 
azt hiszem azt a twistelőset viszont tényleg nem vágom, hogy ott mit is kéne pontosan, amikor lehajol oldalt..


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Július 28)

Sati15 írta:


> Teresa egy "brushing" programot ajánl erre. Vagyis kifejezetten erre a célra készült kefével végigkefélni a testet.
> Az elején azt mondtam, hogy úgy gondolom, ez már csak még egy bőr lehúzása az emberről (majdnem szó szerint  ), de otthon van egy dörzsieszközöm (nem kefe) és azzal párszor már kipróbáltam. És jólesett. Azt nem tudom, hogy hatott-e, hiszen nem rendszeresen csináltam, viszont jó érzés volt. Azt mondják érdemes edzés előtt úgymond bemelegítésnek kefélgetni, ill. edzés végén is. Én inkább a végén csináltam (akkor jobban esett).
> 
> Ez elméletileg (de sztem gyakorlatilag is) rásegít még pluszban az anyagcsere-gyorsulásra, ill. a bőr feszességére.
> Mondjuk szerintem kefélgetés nélkül is feszes marad a bőr, hiszen nem diétával fogyunk, hanem izomépítéssel.



Köszönet. 
Azt hittem hogy írnak valami egyebet, a cellulit programot én is láttam Teresa honlapján.

Közben átolvastam amit itthon találtam a cellulitról és krémekről. 

Amit ajánlanak: 3-5 liter víz/nap, rendszeres mozgás, és lúgosítás sok zöldséggel. (ez nekünk mindegyik megvan  Ajánlanak még váltó zuhanyt, lufa szivacsos ledörzsölést és heti 2-3 testradírt. Ezeket megcsinálom.

A többi pénztárca és hit kérdése: anti cellulit krémek meg egyéb elektromos kezelések. 

Valójában bízom testem bölcsességében. nem egy hónap alatt fog úgy sem bekövetkezni a változás, lesz ideje alkalmazkodni.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

ZiD írta:


> múltkor az instructionalt, tegnap meg a basic plus-t csináltam. Pedig próbálok feszíteni, térdkinyom, csipőbillent, vállhátra, hasbehúz hahahaa. Jó, persze izzadtam, de annyira nem fáradtam el.
> azt hiszem azt a twistelőset viszont tényleg nem vágom, hogy ott mit is kéne pontosan, amikor lehajol oldalt..


 
a twistet akkor sikerült megértenem, amikor megnéztem vagy 20x az Inst1-ben, hogy hogy csinálja, majd a tükör előtt addig csináltam lassan, figyelve minden feszítésre, hogy végül megtaláltam a pózt. a keresgélés során meg tócsát izzadtam magam alá 
és persze minden egyes alkalommal újra meg kell találni  szóval ez egy kihívás! ugyanilyen kihívás a TTN, vagyis Thred The Needle. Ott már egyszer fel is adtam, hogy - najó majd holnap...  

Amúgy elfáradni én sem szoktam a megszokott értelemben. Nem is lihegek annyira, viszont izzadok meredeken  És nincs izomláz sem, sem fájdalom. Viszont érzem, hogy erősebb a gerincem, a vállaim sokkal hajlékonyabbak (PBS-től) és a combjaim is erősebbek,meg úgy általában tök jól vagyok 

Szerintem próbáld ki, hogy mondjuk az I1-et vagy a BWO-t csinálod egy hétig. Aztán próbálj meg felszaladni 2-3 emeletet a lépcsőn  Szerintem érezni fogod a különbséget 

Mindjárt hozok egy kis ízelítőt a különbségekről... pill.keresnem kell...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

Rinci55 írta:


> Köszönet.
> Azt hittem hogy írnak valami egyebet, a cellulit programot én is láttam Teresa honlapján.
> 
> Közben átolvastam amit itthon találtam a cellulitról és krémekről.
> ...


 
Én tuti felejtőbe tenném a krémeket. A cellulit belülről dolgozik, belülről is kell helyretenni.
A megfelelő mennyiségű folyadék, a lúgosító táplálkozás és a kefe meg a torna pont elég. Sőt több, mint amit a többség megtesz érte... kenegethetik a popsit, combot ha közben pörköltet esznek kólával...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

*Férfiaknak is kedvcsináló*




> Dh started doing T-Tapp, what? 3 weeks ago? Saturday morning, he and ds left early to go fishing on the ocean with a friend. Normally, dh would take advil in the morning (or Aleve) to offset the muscle soreness that he would feel by the end of the day. And then take more to be able to sleep and then take MORE to get himself going in the morning. He thought about doing that this time, but decided not to! Imagine his excitement when he got back and the only thing he felt was the rocking sensation of being back on land!! And then, in the morning he got up and had NO soreness!!!!
> 
> He had been exercising before T-Tapp...for about 20-30 minutes most week days--some time on a treadmill or the Gazelle, lifting some weights, tummy crunches. He says that he knows he wasn't real fit even with the exercising. He has always been an extremely active kind of guy---plays hard and works harder! But even when exercising, if he did any other activity that activated different muscle groups than what he used when exercising, he would have severe muscle soreness. Because T-Tapp activates so many muscles with each movement and you really are working the WHOLE body, he is able to do other types of activities and is not experiencing that soreness!!


 
Csak hevenyészett fordításban:

Kb. 3 hete tappog a férje. [csak BWO-t csinálnak együtt reggelente - ez korábbi megosztásból info]. Pasi elment a barátaival mélytengeri halászatra. Általában visz magával fájdalomcsillapítókat, mert izomfájdalmai vannak a halászat során. Aztán altatót is visz, hogy tudjon aludni, majd serkentőt, hogy ezek után fel tudjon kelni... De most úgy döntött,hogy mégsem viszi ezeket magával.
Képzelhetitek a lelkesedését, amikor visszajött, mert az egyetlen kis kényelmetlen érzése az volt, hogy amikor partra lépett hullámzott alatta a talaj  És reggel ébredés után nem fájtak az izmai!

Tapp előtt is edzett 20-30 perceket hétköznapokon, pár súlyemelés, hasizomgyakik, futópad. Azt mondja nemigazán volt fitt, annak ellenére, hogy edzett rendszeresen. Keményen szokott dolgozni, ezért általában izomlázzal küzdött. Viszont a Tapp sok izmot dolgoztat egyszerre, az egész testtel dolgozik. Mostmár ha más edzéseket is csinál,már nincs izomláza azok után sem.


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 28)

Sati15 írta:


> Csak hevenyészett fordításban:
> 
> Kb. 3 hete tappog a férje. [csak BWO-t csinálnak együtt reggelente - ez korábbi megosztásból info]. Pasi elment a barátaival mélytengeri halászatra. Általában visz magával fájdalomcsillapítókat, mert izomfájdalmai vannak a halászat során. Aztán altatót is visz, hogy tudjon aludni, majd serkentőt, hogy ezek után fel tudjon kelni... De most úgy döntött,hogy mégsem viszi ezeket magával.
> Képzelhetitek a lelkesedését, amikor visszajött, mert az egyetlen kis kényelmetlen érzése az volt, hogy amikor partra lépett hullámzott alatta a talaj  És reggel ébredés után nem fájtak az izmai!
> ...


 na akkor kipróbálom egy hétig, aztán majd beszámolok


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 28)

Sati15 írta:


> Tappban is van az Awsome Legs gyakorlatsor, ami jót tesz és ugyanúgy szépen formálja a lábakat.
> Jógában még a kutyapózt tudom ajánlani az achilles nyújtására. És érdemes napközben is spicc-pipákat csinálni lassan, légzéssel kísérve, érezve a nyújtást. És a bokakörzések is javasoltak.


Az melyik és melyik videóban van?


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 28)

Sati15 írta:


> Tegnap például láttam egy "jógás" anyagot a neten... na az már a vicckategórián is túlment. A borítón három kispopsis óriáscicis lányzó virított lábujjhegyre állva, imádkozó kéztartásban bikiniben.
> De már a fotón látszott (azon túl, hogy a nagy melleik voltak hangsúlyozva), hogy még lábujjhegyre sem tudnak állni, mert a bokája ki volt fordulva az egyiknek, a popsi hátratolva pucsításban, a háta sem volt egyenes... és akkor jóga címszóval eladva... majd beraktak screenshot-okat amiben látszik, hogy végig tangás bikiniben "jógáznak" és fullra látszott a csaj p*ja, mert úgy volt fotózva. És nem szexfilmnek volt eladva,hanem jóga workoutnak.... no more comment


Yoga for Dudes-re gondolsz?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUsZEkWC0gM
Egyszer én is letöltöttem, talán még a linkjét is betettem, de nevetséges.


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 28)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Yoga for Dudes-re gondolsz?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUsZEkWC0gM
> Egyszer én is letöltöttem, talán még a linkjét is betettem, de nevetséges.



a yoga for dudes az nem igazi fitnesz videó! az pasiknak készült ilyen vicces videó, hack az egész


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Yoga for Dudes-re gondolsz?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUsZEkWC0gM
> Egyszer én is letöltöttem, talán még a linkjét is betettem, de nevetséges.


 
hihi  hálistennek paródia  
én csak a borítót láttam és pár képet korábban.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Az melyik és melyik videóban van?


 
Talán vmelyik HTF-ben. Nem emlékszem, azokat nem csináltam még meg, csak részben az egyiket.
De ez benne van az írásos anyagban, amit belinkeltem, illetve fent van a honlapon, mert onnan gyűjtöttem be magamnak,hogy egy helyen legyenek az írásos magyarázatok is.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 28)

ZiD írta:


> múltkor az instructionalt, tegnap meg a basic plus-t csináltam. Pedig próbálok feszíteni, térdkinyom, csipőbillent, vállhátra, hasbehúz hahahaa. Jó, persze izzadtam, de annyira nem fáradtam el.
> azt hiszem azt a twistelőset viszont tényleg nem vágom, hogy ott mit is kéne pontosan, amikor lehajol oldalt..


Pont azzal van nekem is problémám! Tegnap mikor csináltam, írni is akartam, mert biztos van benne valami furfang, de én még nem találtam, ezért nem is szeretem.

És tegnap cipőben próbáltam és tényleg más! Jobb!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 28)

ZiD írta:


> a yoga for dudes az nem igazi fitnesz videó! az pasiknak készült ilyen vicces videó, hack az egész


Miután megnéztem, én is rájöttem, hogy pasiknak készül, mert tele van tejcsárdával!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 28)

Zid: naná, hogy nem hanyagoljuk a másik topicot sem. 

Alig négy nap Tappogás után éreztem először, hogy életteli vagyok. Akkor éreztem először azt, hogy van erő a karomban pl, pedig le sem írom, hány cm átmérőjű a karom, ami alig izmos. 
Amióta tappogok sosem volt izomlázam. 
Tegnap kihagytam, mert annyit rohangáltam tegnap, hogy totál kimerültem, és ideges lettem volna, ha nem összpontosítva csinálom végig, hanem csak összecsapva, szóval kihagytam, és reggel megint éreztem a térdeim, enyhén fájtak is. Szóval nekem a tappogás kordában is tartja a térdizületeimet. 
Ezeken kívül sosem fáradtam el tőle, mindig felpörget, de izzadni annyit izzadok, mint még sosem.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Pont azzal van nekem is problémám! Tegnap mikor csináltam, írni is akartam, mert biztos van benne valami furfang, de én még nem találtam, ezért nem is szeretem.
> 
> És tegnap cipőben próbáltam és tényleg más! Jobb!


 
 a furfang sztem a testedben van, a beigazításban és a feszítésekben. én csípem mindkét anyagot.

vmelyik nap csak pár gyakit csináltam kb. 15 percig és gondoltam erre most nem veszem fel a cipőt (nem gondoltam, hogy 15 percig fogom csinálni, azt gondoltam, csak pár HD, de valahogy ottragadtam  ), szóval mezítláb korántsem esett olyan jól. Továbbra is cipőpárti vagyok 

Végül is jógázni sem állok le cipőben.. ott az lenne a furcsa.
Tappban pedig jobb cipővel.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 28)

Csináltak egyszer egy nudista jógát is, azt is gondolom pasiknak.... lehet, csak topless volt, erre már nem emlékszem.


----------



## Elendke (2009 Július 28)

Aloha mindenkinek! 

Jelentem megvolt a mai adat. Step it max.....kozben elfogyasztottam majdnem 1 liter vizet, ami eleg ritkasag (mar irtam korabban), es eszrevettem ma reggel valamit. A combom felso fele es a popsim tajeka elegge hepe-hupas volt...de most elkezdett kisimulni, es ha osszenyomom, akkor mar csak egy nagyon picit latszik.  Meg a vegen ISTENNO LESZEK DDDDD No csak vicceltem, de erzem a valtozasokat, es ez meginkabb inspiral! Itt csak utcai sportcipom van (majd ha hazamentem, akkor elhozok egy rendes edzocipot) de tenyleg ereztem a kulonbseget!

Marmint kiprobaltam cipoben.. Ez lemaradt


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 28)

Megvolt elsőre a HTF1...hát ezt még gyakorolni kell...az elején majdnem elment a kedvem, mert a széles terpeszes 'In Outs" abszolút nem ment, az baromi nehéz, meg tudjátok csinálni?
Meg az is gond, hogy nem írtam meg dvd-re, pedig a tv-n jobban látnám, legközelebbre megírom!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Megvolt elsőre a HTF1...hát ezt még gyakorolni kell...az elején majdnem elment a kedvem, mert a széles terpeszes 'In Outs" abszolút nem ment, az baromi nehéz, meg tudjátok csinálni?
> Meg az is gond, hogy nem írtam meg dvd-re, pedig a tv-n jobban látnám, legközelebbre megírom!


 
Én nem próbáltam még egyáltalán. De nem is fogom egy darabig, szeretném többet az I1,2-t és a BWO-t csinálni némi gyaloglóssal és tempo arms-sal.

Én nem írom ki dvd-re, hanem kivezetem a notit a tévére 
A tévé hangja meg a cd lejátszó hangfalain van, az is kivezetve a notiról. Szóval sztereóban nyomom kicsit nagyobb képernyőn 
Mostmár csak egy nagyobb tévé kéne...


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 28)

Sziasztok!

Ma reggel is megvolt a BWO+, meg egy kis OIP.
Most ebéd, majd utána egy sorozat HD 

Én is kipróbáltam cipő nélkül. Nem jó, fáj a lábfejem külső éle, meg a bokám is húzódik.
Cipőben nem fáj, nem húzódik.
Ma reggel nem izzadtam ki a szokásos mennyiséget. Fura...
Tegnap, főzés közben fel vettem a pózt  rogyaszt, billent, kitol, hátrahúz 

Tegnap egész délután a www.ttapp.com fórumon olvasgattam a recepteket.
Mindenevő vagyok és soha nem mondok startból nemet egy újdonságra.
Sok jó recit találtam (GM), bár a párom egy-kettőre húzta a száját, de persze Ő nem eszik salit. Megrögzött magyar konyha párti.

Érdekelne, hogy Ti betartjátok-e a GM/MM étkezést. Én most barátkozom a gondolatával.

Nos, hív a HD  ... meg a meló


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 28)

Sati15 írta:


> Én nem próbáltam még egyáltalán. De nem is fogom egy darabig, szeretném többet az I1,2-t és a BWO-t csinálni némi gyaloglóssal és tempo arms-sal.


De valamelyiket csináltad, nem? Vagy a 2-t? Egyelőre én is maradok az I1-nél és a BWO-nál, esetleg Tempo - az is megvolt egyszer. Még az I2-t sem csináltam...majd eljön az ideje!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 28)

Enci79 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ma reggel is megvolt a BWO+, meg egy kis OIP.
> Most ebéd, majd utána egy sorozat HD
> ...


Én semmilyen étkezést nem tartok be...valahogy én ehhez szoktam hozzá.
Angolban annyira nem is vagyok otthon, így hiába olvasgatnám a fórumot, az oldalfordítok pedig nem mindig azt adják vissza, amit kéne.


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 28)

Elendke írta:


> Aloha mindenkinek!
> 
> Jelentem megvolt a mai adat. Step it max.....kozben elfogyasztottam majdnem 1 liter vizet, ami eleg ritkasag (mar irtam korabban), es eszrevettem ma reggel valamit. A combom felso fele es a popsim tajeka elegge hepe-hupas volt...de most elkezdett kisimulni, es ha osszenyomom, akkor mar csak egy nagyon picit latszik.  Meg a vegen ISTENNO LESZEK DDDDD No csak vicceltem, de erzem a valtozasokat, es ez meginkabb inspiral! Itt csak utcai sportcipom van (majd ha hazamentem, akkor elhozok egy rendes edzocipot) de tenyleg ereztem a kulonbseget!



miért ne lennél istennő?


----------



## Elendke (2009 Július 28)

En sem tartok be semmilyen etkezesi eloirast, csak amit kiszabok magamnak. Zoldseget es gyumolcsot annyit eszem, amennyit nem szegyellek . Es megprobalom elkerulni, hogy cukrosat egyek.



ZiD írta:


> miért ne lennél istennő?


 Igaz, soha ne mond, hogy soha  Majd meglatjuk....


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

zsuzso100 írta:


> De valamelyiket csináltad, nem? Vagy a 2-t? Egyelőre én is maradok az I1-nél és a BWO-nál, esetleg Tempo - az is megvolt egyszer. Még az I2-t sem csináltam...majd eljön az ideje!


 
Igen, még a 2-esből csináltam 20 percet egyszer, mert azon volt az OIP jól bemutatva és aztán ottragadtam


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

Enci79 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ma reggel is megvolt a BWO+, meg egy kis OIP.
> Most ebéd, majd utána egy sorozat HD
> ...


 
Van kismillió lúgosító kajára receptem a zöldnedű kapcsán, így én ott nem nézelődtem. Nem tartok külön étkezési előírást magamnak. Igyekszem sok zöldet enni. Nagyjából ez minden 
Lehet egyszer majd ráállok erre a GM/MM-re de az nem most lesz. Most így jól vagyok


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 28)

Ebéd utáni HD megvolt.

Azért hoztam fel a kaját, mert nagyon szeretek minden zöldséget/gyümit, de nem igazán tudok összekombinálni olyan "szemnek - szájnak ingere" salikat. A TTapp fórumon találtam egy - két jó sali recit.

Ki is próbáltam az egyiket, nekem bejött, bár a rágóizmokat erősen igénybe veszi 

Káposzta sali, fejes kápiból, vörös kápiból, meg sargarépából. Vinegret öntet, meg egy kis köménymag. Egyszerű és nagyszerű.

A következő ami nagyon csikolja a fantáziámat, az a bab saláta. Ő lesz a következő áldozatom 

Mint korábban írtam, én az update-ről tértem át Teresa-ra.
Ennek köszönhetően már teljesen leszoktam a cukorról, a fehér lisztről és a zsíros kajákról. Persze nem 1-2 nap alatt. Voltak olyan cukor elvonási tüneteim, hogy hajjjajjj. De ezen is túl vagyok és ma már semmi pénzért nem ennék meg egy cukros sütit.
Természetesen eszem én is édességet, de magam készítem el, legyen szó palacsintáról, pudingról vagy bármilyen sütiről, tortáról.
Az updatenek köszönhetem azt is, hogy napi 5x étkezem.
A tízóraim mindig valami gyümi, az uzsonnám pedig natúr jogi vagy 5 szem mandula.
Ez az egész átalakulás 2009.02.02.-án kezdődött. Azóta nem ettem cukros-, fehér lisztes kajákat.

A zöldség felhasználási fantáziámat kell fejlesszem egy kicsit 

Bocsi, de kis-sé hosszúra sikeredett ...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

Enci79 írta:


> Ebéd utáni HD megvolt.
> 
> Azért hoztam fel a kaját, mert nagyon szeretek minden zöldséget/gyümit, de nem igazán tudok összekombinálni olyan "szemnek - szájnak ingere" salikat. A TTapp fórumon találtam egy - két jó sali recit.
> 
> ...


 
Igazán gratulálok a kitartásodhoz és az eredményekhez az étkezés terén is!! 
Azért meg ne kérj bocsánatot, mert hosszan írsz. Szívesen olvassuk!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

Juhhéj! Michelle ma már írt nekem.... jajdejójajdejóóóóóóó, jaj izgalomba jöttem     mint látszik    
Mivel teljesen odavagyok a tappogásért és szeretnék minél mélyebben minél többet megtudni róla és persze csinálni, csinálni, csinálni, ezért örülök, hogy sikerült ezt az egyhónapos kalandot összehozni így elsőre és egy igen tapasztalt tréner fog segédkezni a haladásban. Juhhhéjjjjjj!!!! 

És persze minden, ami megosztható, úgyis jövök újságolni


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 28)

Enci szívesen olvasnék sali és egyéb jó kaja recepteket! Miket eszel egy nap...
Én mikor éjszakás vagyok, szoktam vinni salátát, mikor mi kerül bele:
jégsaláta, vöröskáposzta, sárgarépa, sajt, tojás, virsli, kukorica...én mindig öntet nélkül eszem.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Enci szívesen olvasnék sali és egyéb jó kaja recepteket! Miket eszel egy nap...
> Én mikor éjszakás vagyok, szoktam vinni salátát, mikor mi kerül bele:
> jégsaláta, vöröskáposzta, sárgarépa, sajt, tojás, virsli, kukorica...én mindig öntet nélkül eszem.


 
Szabad kérnem, hogy a recepteket ne ide gyűjtsétek majd?
Hadd maradjon ez főleg a mozgás részéről szóló topik.
Köszönöm.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 28)

Persze, privátban is szívesen fogadom!


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 28)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Enci szívesen olvasnék sali és egyéb jó kaja recepteket! Miket eszel egy nap...
> Én mikor éjszakás vagyok, szoktam vinni salátát, mikor mi kerül bele:
> jégsaláta, vöröskáposzta, sárgarépa, sajt, tojás, virsli, kukorica...én mindig öntet nélkül eszem.


 
Este én is kerülöm a majonézes önteteket, helyette jogis öntet vagy vinegret (ecet, olaj, só, bors, folyékony édesítő, víz + fűszer amit szeretsz). Ezt bármikor lehet alkalmazni salira, mert ecetes.
A mayo-s öntetekkel kell vigyázni, mert sok-sok + kalória.

Én valahogy a jégsalitól mindig éhes maradok, ezért mellőzöm.

Főzelékeket szoktam enni, grill husikat (van Hot Plate-em), levest mindennap. A főziket önmagukkal sűrítem vagy tönköly liszttel.
Reggelire általában bio zabpehely, zabkorpa tejjel és gyümivel, mazsival.
Kenyeret csak d.e. eszem, d.u. puffasztott rizs/búza szeletet (ezt is csak ha muszáj).
Vacsira rántotta, paradicsom salival vagy virsli vagy csak egy fehérje turmix (mikor milyen kedvem van).

Majd írok egy-két sali recit este.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 28)

Sati15 írta:


> Szabad kérnem, hogy a recepteket ne ide gyűjtsétek majd?
> Hadd maradjon ez főleg a mozgás részéről szóló topik.
> Köszönöm.


 
OK :656: egyettértek


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 28)

Most látom, Te is győri vagy!


----------



## smuku (2009 Július 28)

Sati15 írta:


> Szabad kérnem, hogy a recepteket ne ide gyűjtsétek majd?
> Hadd maradjon ez főleg a mozgás részéről szóló topik.
> Köszönöm.


 Sziasztok lányok!!
Örömmel jelentem, tegnap délután már én is hívatalosan beléptem a tappogók táborába, ma meg ki mert egyéb okok közbejöttekDe az csak 3-4 nap. Végül is elsősorban a magyarázatokra és a pontos feladatvégzésekre koncentrálta, megnéztem előbb a filmeket és aztán csináltam. Hááát elég nehéz annyi mindenre figyelni, néha nem értem hol kell feszíteni meg mit és hogyan,- de majd belejövök.  Én viszont nem izzadtam le. Valószínűleg mert lassabban csináltam és figyeltem hogy az jó legyen, így hát rádolgoztam 15 perc Szanik Balázst és 20perc MelB-t. Na most aztán van izomláz, de tudom, hogy a Tapp is hatott, mert kifejezetten érzem azokat a részeket, amikre azzal dolgoztam. Na és a ropogás!! Hi-hi az jó volt. Úgyhogy folytatom!! Hamarosan!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

smuku írta:


> Sziasztok lányok!!
> Örömmel jelentem, tegnap délután már én is hívatalosan beléptem a tappogók táborába, ma meg ki mert egyéb okok közbejöttekDe az csak 3-4 nap. Végül is elsősorban a magyarázatokra és a pontos feladatvégzésekre koncentrálta, megnéztem előbb a filmeket és aztán csináltam. Hááát elég nehéz annyi mindenre figyelni, néha nem értem hol kell feszíteni meg mit és hogyan,- de majd belejövök.  Én viszont nem izzadtam le. Valószínűleg mert lassabban csináltam és figyeltem hogy az jó legyen, így hát rádolgoztam 15 perc Szanik Balázst és 20perc MelB-t. Na most aztán van izomláz, de tudom, hogy a Tapp is hatott, mert kifejezetten érzem azokat a részeket, amikre azzal dolgoztam. Na és a ropogás!! Hi-hi az jó volt. Úgyhogy folytatom!! Hamarosan!


 
Ha a kieső 3-4 nap havi piros formájában érkezik, akkor (hacsak nem fetrengesz fájdalomtól 3 napig) akkor simán lehet tappogni moderáltan. Pld. HD-okat csinálni tudsz, kargyakikat simán, akár ülve is. Sőt még az OIP-re is azt mondták, hogy csinálható mensi alatt (azért akkor kihagytam). Csak terhesség idejében tilos.

És újra: a kevesebb több! Tehát nem feltétlenül az a jó gyakorlat, amiben szétszenveded magad és utána mozdulni sem tudsz.
És újra mondom: az izomláz nem jó!!! 
Ha érzed az izmaid (nem fájdalmasan) az jó, de izomláznál már valami túl lett hajtva. Erről írtam egy fél bekezdést a blogban az egyik tapp véleményezésnél...

A lassú tapp nem jár izzadás nélkül  Sőt!!! 
Megcsináltam egy teljes HD sorozatot lassítva, hogy nagyon figyeljek a formára. És megcsináltam a TTTwistet is lassítva és ugyanúgy ömlött rólam a víz. 
Ha nem izzadsz, akkor vagy keveset ittál, vagy nem tartod a pózt mindenhol.
Semmi baj, gyakorlással egyre jobb lesz. És minél erősebbek vagyunk, annál jobban tudjuk tartani és annál többet dolgozik az izom és annál jobban izzadunk és annál jobban hat és annál kevesebbszer kell csinálni


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 28)

Szerintetek az milyen, hogy amióta tappogok nem szeretem a csokit (kiskorom óta csokifüggő voltam), többször teszteltem (hitetlen vagyok), és ráadásul enyhe kiütéseket is kapok tőle.  Szóval úgy tűnik Teresa néninek köszönhetően leszokom a csokiról és egyéb édességekről. Mostanában a husit sem kívánom, max felvágott, de az se sűrűn.


----------



## smuku (2009 Július 28)

Sati15 írta:


> Ha a kieső 3-4 nap havi piros formájában érkezik, akkor (hacsak nem fetrengesz fájdalomtól 3 napig) akkor simán lehet tappogni moderáltan. Pld. HD-okat csinálni tudsz, kargyakikat simán, akár ülve is. Sőt még az OIP-re is azt mondták, hogy csinálható mensi alatt (azért akkor kihagytam). Csak terhesség idejében tilos.
> *Ohh, akkor már nyomom is. Azt hittem ez olyan általános tilalom. De nekem nem fáj egyáltalán semmim ilyenkor! Csak éhes vagyok mint aki soha sem evett, de ilyenkor próbálok könnyű kajákat enni, vagy dinnyét*
> És újra: a kevesebb több! Tehát nem feltétlenül az a jó gyakorlat, amiben szétszenveded magad és utána mozdulni sem tudsz.
> És újra mondom: az izomláz nem jó!!!
> ...


 
*De nagyon élvezetes!!! Olyan jó érzés, amikor vége van és jól esett! És megfürdök, és relaxálok áááá... olyan jót aludtam az éjszaka, mint mostanában még soha!*


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Július 28)

Anamaya írta:


> Szerintetek az milyen, hogy amióta tappogok nem szeretem a csokit (kiskorom óta csokifüggő voltam),




húúúúúúúúúúúúú, ilyen mellékhatást én is szívesen vennék!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 28)

dindin19 írta:


> húúúúúúúúúúúúú, ilyen mellékhatást én is szívesen vennék!



mástól nem lehet, és ilyen még ebben a formában sosem volt velem. máskor kívántam helyette más édességet, legyen az fagyi, vagy süti, de most semmi mást nem kívánok,szerencsére.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

Anamaya írta:


> mástól nem lehet, és ilyen még ebben a formában sosem volt velem. máskor kívántam helyette más édességet, legyen az fagyi, vagy süti, de most semmi mást nem kívánok,szerencsére.



mondjuk az egyéb rendszeres edzéseknél is úgy van (legalábbis nálam úgy volt), hogy ha elég fitt vagyok, akkor nem kívánom az édeset annyira. vagy egyáltalán.
szóval úgy is megfogalmazhatnám, hogy a zsír kívánja az édességet (meg a gombák ugye), az izom nem 

az meg tök jó, hogy ilyen hamar érzed már ezt a hatást is. 
tul.képpen ha belegondolok, én is régen ettem már édeset.
(igaz, én nyomom magamba a 4sót is, főleg ennyi izommunka és izzadás miatt)


----------



## smuku (2009 Július 28)

Anamaya írta:


> mástól nem lehet, és ilyen még ebben a formában sosem volt velem. máskor kívántam helyette más édességet, legyen az fagyi, vagy süti, de most semmi mást nem kívánok,szerencsére.


 Az jóóó! Nagyon jó!!!  Remélem én meg a cukros lötyikről szokok le hamar!:--:


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 28)

smuku írta:


> Az jóóó! Nagyon jó!!!  Remélem én meg a cukros lötyikről szokok le hamar!:--:



azokat sem kívánom. max light cola, de ez is ritkán, és egy kedvenc van, de szintén ritkán egy epres zöld tea.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

smuku írta:


> *De nagyon élvezetes!!! Olyan jó érzés, amikor vége van és jól esett! És megfürdök, és relaxálok áááá... olyan jót aludtam az éjszaka, mint mostanában még soha!*



Jaj nagyon egyetértek!! Most jöttem ki a zuhany alól egy kőkeményen odafigyelt BWO után. Legalább annyira kész vagyok tőle mint egy Tempo anyag után


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 28)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Most látom, Te is győri vagy!



Igen, a Pláza mellett lakom. Te merre :?:


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 28)

Épp most nézegetem a HTF 1-t. Isteni edző cipőjük van (az egész csapatnak).
Nikken gyógycipő, vastag talp, picit magasabb szár (védi a bokát).
De szeretnék én is olyan cipellőt :cry:


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Július 28)

Jaj kedves Tap Társak!!!
Nagy újságom van. Mivel hosszú távú szerelemnek tervezem a Tap-ot gondoltam egyszerűbb az elején korrigálni a hibákat, ezért ma magán Tap órán voltam Sati-nál !!!!! 

Gondoltam hogy 20-30 % ban csinálhatom jól, hát ez beigazolódott. Csak a Basicet vettük át a 15 percet majd másfél óra alatt. Persze sokkal több dologra kell figyelni mint eddig tettem, eddig is izzadtam, na de most. Kezdem kapisgálni hogy miért elég ebből 15 perc.

Ja és az Örsvezetőnk nagyon jó tanár lesz, semmilyen apró mozdulat nem kerülte el a figyelmét amit nem úgy csináltam, vagy közben kiengedtem (főleg a hasamat), és angyali nyugalommal mutatta meg 10.szer is amit külön köszönök  

Igyekszem most ezeket gyakorolni, aztán majd haladunk tovább szépen. 

Most visszaolvasom a mai termést mert látom nagyon szorgalmas volt mindenki.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

*BC - avagy bootcamp, vagyis sorozatedzés (bocs jobb fordítás nem jutott eszembe  )*




> A bootcamp is doing a FULL workout for 4 - 14 days (Using MORE or BWO is also a BC for those less fit or with more health issues) Using the TWO in any form is the best BC because it is the core program.



A BC az, amikor teljes edzést végzel 4-14 napig folyamatosan. (Használva a MORE anyagot pld. [ez még nekünk nincs meg].
A BWO végzése is teljes edzésnek számít azoknak, akik kevésbé fittek, illetve egészségügyi gondjuk van. A Total Workout [még ilyenünk sincs]a legjobb BC alapanyag, mert ez az erőközponttal dolgozik.

Annyit hozzátennék még, hogy ugye ezután jön két nap szünet és utána minden másnapi teljes edzés a folytatás.
És még ismétlésképp: minden 30 perc vagy annál több idejű anyag teljes edzésnek számít.

Akinek vmilyen egészségügyi problémája van, az várhatóan lassabban fog centiket veszíteni, mert a szervezet először a belső problémákkal foglalkozik mindig, öngyógyul. Csak azután foglalkozik a feleslegek eltüntetésével.
(ez a lúgosításban is így van).


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

Enci79 írta:


> Épp most nézegetem a HTF 1-t. Isteni edző cipőjük van (az egész csapatnak).
> Nikken gyógycipő, vastag talp, picit magasabb szár (védi a bokát).
> De szeretnék én is olyan cipellőt :cry:



Pont olyat nem biztos, hogy tudnék szerezni, de Nikkenes (is) vagyok, és van nekem is nehezített talpú cipőm. Szóval ha kell valakinek, írjon privit és szerzünk neki


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

Rinci55 írta:


> Jaj kedves Tap Társak!!!
> Nagy újságom van. Mivel hosszú távú szerelemnek tervezem a Tap-ot gondoltam egyszerűbb az elején korrigálni a hibákat, ezért ma magán Tap órán voltam Sati-nál !!!!!
> 
> Gondoltam hogy 20-30 % ban csinálhatom jól, hát ez beigazolódott. Csak a Basicet vettük át a 15 percet majd másfél óra alatt. Persze sokkal több dologra kell figyelni mint eddig tettem, eddig is izzadtam, na de most. Kezdem kapisgálni hogy miért elég ebből 15 perc.
> ...



 Egészségedre!


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Július 28)

Sati, te kis mindenes! :-D

nem akarsz országjáró körutat tenni, tapp-órákat adva? :-D


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 28)

dindin19 írta:


> Sati, te kis mindenes! :-D
> 
> nem akarsz országjáró körutat tenni, tapp-órákat adva? :-D



Hihi  Tényleg eléggé mindenes vagyok, mindenbe beleütöm az orrom, de van pár dolog, amiben mélyen benne is tartom  
Felkérésre megyek körútra is 
Én egyébként is mindig mozgásfejlesztéssel akartam foglalkozni, nagyjából ezt is tettem... és a tappban sincs olyan sok újdonság, inkább az összeállítása különleges. És szerintem tökéletes. Tényleg rendkívül sajnálom,hogy nem én találtam fel.. brühühü 
De sebaj, bazijó tréner attól még lehetek 


Itt egy friss cikk

Ez meg egy részlet belőle:


> I didn't understand how even a week of T-Tapp, compared to months of Pilates, could have such an immediate effect on my body in terms of inch loss. Teresa Tapp explained it:
> While T-Tapp has some elements similar to Pilates and even yoga, I specifically designed the sequence of exercises in T-Tapp to provide a comprehensively non-impact, aerobic conditioning workout that activates muscles at various points, for maximum effectiveness. But with T-Tapp, your muscles don't bulk up. My approach helps you develop longer, leaner, denser muscles, and these muscles act like girdles to support and cinch in key areas. ​An additional benefit of T-Tapp is that Teresa Tapp designed it to specifically optimize lymphatic function. According to Tapp, T-Tapp is not only isotonic (like most exercise) and neurokinetic (NK) -- communicating mind-to-muscle (like Pilates and yoga, for example) -- but, says Tapp:With T-Tapp I add leverage isometrics. These are acupressure points to intensify the mind-to-muscle nerve transmission, which optimizes isometric activation. Using small added components -- even something as simple as changing the position of your thumb, or keeping your knee to little toe -- activates muscles better than if you are just thinking about it.​




Ezt a fordítást megint másra hagynám, most sajnos nincs rá erőm már.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 28)

Sati15 írta:


> Pont olyat nem biztos, hogy tudnék szerezni, de Nikkenes (is) vagyok, és van nekem is nehezített talpú cipőm. Szóval ha kell valakinek, írjon privit és szerzünk neki




De szép is lenne :dream: 
Sajnos egyelőre csak álom marad, mert a párom 8 hónapja munkanélküli és épp hogy kijövünk nullára az én fizumból :cry:
Azért az infót elraktározom a szürkeállományomban


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 29)

*Fit and Fabulous in 15 Minutes*

Ez a DVD, ami a konyvhoz van:


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 29)

*Fit and Fabulous in 15 Minutes - book (chapter 1-2)*

Fit and Fabulous in 15 Minutes - book (chapter 1-2)

Ez a konyv elso ket fejezete.


http://rapidshare.com/files/261180176/Fitt_and_Fabulous_in_15_Minutes.zip


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 29)

Köszönjük Zula! kiss


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 29)

Enci!
Én is arrafele.. (Kodály)

Rinci!
Ez szuper, már csak azért is jó, mert kívülről valaki jobban lát, mint ahogy Te érzed, hát ha az illető még ért is hozzá!

Zula!
Köszi a könyvet!


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 29)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Enci!
> Én is arrafele.. (Kodály)


 
Ez szuper, így bármikor talizhatunk :ugras::ugras:


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 29)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinak!

Ma reggeli BWO+ megvolt, meg egy kis OIP.

AHA moment:
A pliés után van a karnyújtás, törzselfordítással jobbra/balra. Amikor Teresa azt mondja, hogy "reach" vagyis nyújtsd meg, akkor a könyök hajlatban olyan fura érzésem van, mintha az alkarom kimozdulna/előre a helyéről és roppan egyet tompán (halkan). Jól csinálom-e :?:


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 29)

Zula írta:


> Fit and Fabulous in 15 Minutes - book (chapter 1-2)
> 
> Ez a konyv elso ket fejezete.
> 
> ...



Nagyon köszi! 

Épp most akartam írni, hogy tegnap(horgolgatás közben ) végignéztem a videókat, amiket feltettél! Fantasztikusan jók! Nagyon alaposan elmagyaráz egy csomó gyakorlatot benne. El is határoztam, hogy párhoz megcsinálom a magyar feliratot, hogy anyu is tudjon tornázni rá, mert annyira jók. Mondjuk amikor a kutyát egy hátizsákban a hátáéra veszi, hát feküdtem a röhögéstől)))) 
Az én kutyám ezt tuti nem tűrné ilyen birkatürelemmel hahaha

szóval köszi a feltöltést mégegyszer, szedem ezeket is izibe'


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

ZiD írta:


> Nagyon köszi!
> 
> Épp most akartam írni, hogy tegnap(horgolgatás közben ) végignéztem a videókat, amiket feltettél! Fantasztikusan jók! Nagyon alaposan elmagyaráz egy csomó gyakorlatot benne. El is határoztam, hogy párhoz megcsinálom a magyar feliratot, hogy anyu is tudjon tornázni rá, mert annyira jók. Mondjuk amikor a kutyát egy hátizsákban a hátáéra veszi, hát feküdtem a röhögéstől))))
> Az én kutyám ezt tuti nem tűrné ilyen birkatürelemmel hahaha
> ...


 
Nahát ZiD milyen jó ötlet!! Én is szeretném,hogy anyu csinálja, de keveset találkozunk. Pedig csináltunk már mi is otthon feliratot filmhez... 
Végül is ezt is megcsinálhatnánk együtt úgy mint anno a Tony feltöltéseket... hmm ? Kiválasztunk 1-1 anyagot, megcsináljuk rá a feliratot és közreadjuk. És máris lesz magyar tappunk 
Ha T. csak az oroszokat célozza, kénytelenek vagyunk mi magunk megcsinálni  Szerintem az oroszok is megcsinálták maguknak, talán szinkronozták is.


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 29)

Sati15 írta:


> Nahát ZiD milyen jó ötlet!! Én is szeretném,hogy anyu csinálja, de keveset találkozunk. Pedig csináltunk már mi is otthon feliratot filmhez...
> Végül is ezt is megcsinálhatnánk együtt úgy mint anno a Tony feltöltéseket... hmm ? Kiválasztunk 1-1 anyagot, megcsináljuk rá a feliratot és közreadjuk. És máris lesz magyar tappunk
> Ha T. csak az oroszokat célozza, kénytelenek vagyunk mi magunk megcsinálni  Szerintem az oroszok is megcsinálták maguknak, talán szinkronozták is.



én mindneképpen tervezem megcsinálni, ha segítetetek benne, az csak még jobb


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

*Zula, Imádunk!* kiss 

Én most főleg, mert a megrendelt könyvem még nem érkezett meg és a nyaralás alatti két hétben kéne használnom már a tanfolyam miatt.
(Mondták, hogy szükség lesz a könyvre.)

Michelle kérdezte, hogy mennyi tapp-anyagom van... nem mertem neki bevallani az összeset


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

ZiD írta:


> én mindneképpen tervezem megcsinálni, ha segítetetek benne, az csak még jobb


 
Akkor legyen enyém a BWO? Tiéd pedig az Inst1?
A két hét alatt talán tudok vele foglalkozni...
(Juhhéj!!! Már szombattól megyek nyaraaalniiiiii   Persze lesz net, csak lassabb.)


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

Enci79 írta:


> Szép jó reggelt mindenkinak!
> 
> Ma reggeli BWO+ megvolt, meg egy kis OIP.
> 
> ...


 
Így messziről úgy tűnik, hogy jól csinálod, csak még nem elég "olajozott" a könyökízületed.
Igyál még! 

Nekem évek óta a csípőm belül szokott beakadni néha és a térdem. Akkor ki kell mozgatnom egy kicsit.


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 29)

Sati15 írta:


> Akkor legyen enyém a BWO? Tiéd pedig az Inst1?
> A két hét alatt talán tudok vele foglalkozni...
> (Juhhéj!!! Már szombattól megyek nyaraaalniiiiii   Persze lesz net, csak lassabb.)



én azokkal szeretném kezdeni, amiket nemrég Zula tett fel. Azok a legrészletesebben elmagyarázók, aztán akkor már a tornásokat annyira nem is kell magyarázni. Sztem elég az inst 1 meg a Zula videói, és akkor a bwo már nem annyira nagyon égető szerintem


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Július 29)

*Sati Zid*!

Hú bármelyik feliratos anyag jól jönne. Nagyon rendesek vagytok!!

Sati jó pihenést. Reggel frissiben megcsináltam a tegnapi anyagunkat, már legalább 50% nál tartok


----------



## Targenor (2009 Július 29)

Ha jól láttam ez még nincs fent, de ha mégis, szóljatok, és törlöm ezt az üzit.

T-Tapp Maxi Max #3

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5XSSX3FO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3HWSIIWY
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1TPEK7Y6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2M3MTBB3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LUTSBW4D
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7SY6KPJG
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GZBVN14S
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J2V11TE0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CFHF1FEK

Jó Tappogást!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

*Juhéjj a köbön! *

Mivel kezdem a tanfolyamot, ezért meg kellett mérnem magam megint. Ma reggel mértem. Az előző méréshez képest (ami kb. júli 1-jén volt) ennyi cm-rel lettem kisebb!
És csak minden másnap tappogok és az evésemen sem változtattam még és nem is lúgosítottam intenzívebben. Szóval ez csak a tappogás eredménye egy hónap alatt.
Éreztem én, hogy alakultam (nemhiába jött fel a szoknyám is), de azért meglepődtem, amikor számokká alakultak a formák 

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 101pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=135 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 53pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2596" width=71><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 53pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=71 height=17>cm</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" width=64>mínusz</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Derék</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num="7.5">7,5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Mell alatt</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Csípő+Has</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Felkar J</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num="1.3">1,3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Felkar B</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Comb J</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Comb B</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num="0.5">0,5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Fenék</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="22.3" x:fmla="=SUM(B2:B9)">22,3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

Targenor írta:


> Ha jól láttam ez még nincs fent, de ha mégis, szóljatok, és törlöm ezt az üzit.
> 
> T-Tapp Maxi Max #3
> 
> ...


 
Köszönjük, és jó hogy ide is benéztél hozzánk!  Rég nem hallottunk felőled... mizu? 

Ez az anyag már megvan nekünk, azt hiszem ez volt a legelső, mert ezt találtuk meg a neten a világban keringve.
De ne töröld ki a linkeket, mert az összesítésből úgy látom kimaradt...
Mivel ez annyira haladó anyag, el is feledkeztem róla, hogy ez is megvan


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

ZiD írta:


> én azokkal szeretném kezdeni, amiket nemrég Zula tett fel. Azok a legrészletesebben elmagyarázók, aztán akkor már a tornásokat annyira nem is kell magyarázni. Sztem elég az inst 1 meg a Zula videói, és akkor a bwo már nem annyira nagyon égető szerintem


 
Akkor én lecsapnék a BWO-ra. Szerintem az a legfontosabb anyag az Inst1 után, mert (majdnem) minden lényeges tapp-mozdulat benne van egyben és tényleg csak 15 perc.


----------



## viharboszorka (2009 Július 29)

*Gratulaaaaa*



Sati15 írta:


> Mivel kezdem a tanfolyamot, ezért meg kellett mérnem magam megint. Ma reggel mértem. Az előző méréshez képest (ami kb. júli 1-jén volt) ennyi cm-rel lettem kisebb!
> És csak minden másnap tappogok és az evésemen sem változtattam még és nem is lúgosítottam intenzívebben. Szóval ez csak a tappogás eredménye egy hónap alatt.
> Éreztem én, hogy alakultam (nemhiába jött fel a szoknyám is), de azért meglepődtem, amikor számokká alakultak a formák
> 
> <TABLE style="WIDTH: 101pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=135 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 53pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2596" width=71><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl22 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 53pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=71 height=17>cm</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" width=64>mínusz</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Derék</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num="7.5">7,5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Mell alatt</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Csípő+Has</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Felkar J</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num="1.3">1,3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Felkar B</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Comb J</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Comb B</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num="0.5">0,5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900" height=17>Fenék</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99" align=right x:num>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num="22.3" x:fmla="=SUM(B2:B9)">22,3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


 

Sati, 
Gratula, ez nagyon szép eredmény!!!


----------



## Targenor (2009 Július 29)

Sati15 írta:


> Köszönjük, és jó hogy ide is benéztél hozzánk!  Rég nem hallottunk felőled... mizu?



Köszönöm, megvagyok... Sajnos sokkal kevesebb időm jut a topikokban beszélgetni, mint régebben. 
De látom itt egy lelkes Mo.-i "úttörő csapat" alakult tappogás ügyben.
Drukkolok ám mindenkinek! (És Hugi is tudja, ha egy "szkeptikus családtag" drukkol valakinek, az beválik)


----------



## viharboszorka (2009 Július 29)

Bekukkantok én is hosszú idő után.
Kérdeznék: datás változat letöltésre lesz-e / van-e? Sajnos a Rapid nem mindig tárgyal velem, a data viszont mindig 
Abszolút kezdőnek mi a sorrend? Melyikkel kezdjem?
(visszaolvasok majd és kiszedem a sorok közül, csak a rövidítések bekavarták az agyam és már végképp nem tudom mi micsoda)


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 29)

Sati15 írta:


> Így messziről úgy tűnik, hogy jól csinálod, csak még nem elég "olajozott" a könyökízületed.
> Igyál még!
> 
> Nekem évek óta a csípőm belül szokott beakadni néha és a térdem. Akkor ki kell mozgatnom egy kicsit.


 

Drága Sati!

Köszönöm a gyors választ. 
Most hogy mondod, amikor HF-t csinálok (térdek behúzva, kezek a térden, térdek ki, előre enged, feszít, megtart) ... na amikor előre engedem egy nagyot roppan a csípőm (mindkét oldal), de nem fáj, csak egyszerűen rossz hallani. Olyan mintha a lelki szemeimmel látnám, ahogy a forgóm helyezkedik. Fura érzés de jóóó.

Amúgy sok vizet iszom. Üdítőt nem, csak saját készítésű "smoothie"-t (néha).
A reggeli mozgás legurúl 0,5 l víz.
Irodában 8:00-16:00 -ig 3,0 L.
D.u. otthon még kb 1,0 L.

Lehetséges, hogy most nyáron még ennél is többet kell igyak?
Az igaz, hogy 20 kg testtömeg = 1 L víz ? Mert akkor 4,5 L.


----------



## Szamira (2009 Július 29)

Ezek a centik fantasztikusak!

Na én se bírtam ki és tegnap megmértem a hasam(-5cm) meg a derekam(-2cm) mindez 10 nap után.

Érzem, hogy napról napra erősödök és egyre jobban izzadok.
Az elején én se izzadtam csak kimelegedtem tőle.

Szóval aki arra panaszkodik, hogy nem izzad kitartás majd fog

Ha csináltok feliratot az nagyon klafa lesz, már itt a munkahelyemen is van pár idősebb nő akit érdekelne a tappogás, de hát angolul ők se tudnak velem együtt.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 29)

Sati15 írta:


> Mivel kezdem a tanfolyamot, ezért meg kellett mérnem magam megint. Ma reggel mértem. Az előző méréshez képest (ami kb. júli 1-jén volt) ennyi cm-rel lettem kisebb!
> És csak minden másnap tappogok és az evésemen sem változtattam még és nem is lúgosítottam intenzívebben. Szóval ez csak a tappogás eredménye egy hónap alatt.
> Éreztem én, hogy alakultam (nemhiába jött fel a szoknyám is), de azért meglepődtem, amikor számokká alakultak a formák
> 
> <TABLE style="WIDTH: 101pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=135 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 53pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2596" width=71><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 53pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl22 height=17 width=71>cm</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl25 width=64>mínusz</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl23 height=17>Derék</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl24 align=right x:num="7.5">7,5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl23 height=17>Mell alatt</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl24 align=right x:num>1</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl23 height=17>Csípő+Has</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl24 align=right x:num>5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl23 height=17>Felkar J</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl24 align=right x:num="1.3">1,3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl23 height=17>Felkar B</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl24 align=right x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl23 height=17>Comb J</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl24 align=right x:num>2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl23 height=17>Comb B</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl24 align=right x:num="0.5">0,5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff9900; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl23 height=17>Fenék</TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; BORDER-TOP: windowtext; BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid" class=xl24 align=right x:num>3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" align=right x:num="22.3" x:fmla="=SUM(B2:B9)">22,3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


 

Nagy-nagy gratula a -centikhez. A sikereiden felbuzdúlva még több kedvet kaptam az egészhez.
Már alig várom a holnap reggel, amikor tappoghatok végre.
Úgy döntöttem, amíg ilyen meleg van, addig reggel tappogok. Majd nyár végén lehet átállok esti tappogásra.

Gratula:222:


----------



## viharboszorka (2009 Július 29)

Fordításba szívesen beszállok:
ha valaki legépeli hallás után a videjóról az angol szöveget, akkor átpattintom magyarra szívesen


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 29)

Szamira!

Neked is nagy-nagy gratula a -centikhez 
Írtad, hogy napról napra erősödsz.
Van benne valami, én is érzem.
A melóban is azon kapom magam, hogy a számítógép előtt teljesen egyenes háttal ülök. Már nem görnyedek rá a billentyűzetre.

Nagyon ügyes vagy


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

*Szamira*, Na ez sem semmi! Csak így tovább! 

*Viharboszorka*, Köszi az ajánlatot. Valójában szerintem a legmacerásabb rész pont az angol leírása.  Onnan már pikk-pakk megy 
A másik meg az időzítés... de arra majd rászabadítom a páromat 
Addig is belecsúszik a fejébe a tapp-információvarázslat


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

Enci79 írta:


> Drága Sati!
> 
> Köszönöm a gyors választ.
> Most hogy mondod, amikor HF-t csinálok (térdek behúzva, kezek a térden, térdek ki, előre enged, feszít, megtart) ... na amikor előre engedem egy nagyot roppan a csípőm (mindkét oldal), de nem fáj, csak egyszerűen rossz hallani. Olyan mintha a lelki szemeimmel látnám, ahogy a forgóm helyezkedik. Fura érzés de jóóó.
> ...


 
Igaz a testtömeg-folyadékfogyasztás arány.
Úgyhogy bátran döntsd meg a vizesüvegeket 

Már három napja szárazköhögök (légkonditól), így olyan mintha mindig száraz lenne a torkom. Ezért többet iszom. Szerintem tegnap is simán lement 4-4,5 liter.


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 29)

azért aki eddig nagyon nagyon keveset ivott, azt óva inteném attól, hogy hirtelen ész nélkül 2-3 literrel megnövelje a vízbevitelét...mert aztán csak néz nagyot a veséd, aztán meg majd te is 
szintén nem iszunk meg egyszerre egy liter vizet, hanem csak okosan, ahogy sati "anyánk" is javasolja, kortyonként 
Fokozatosság ))


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

viharboszorka írta:


> Bekukkantok én is hosszú idő után.
> Kérdeznék: datás változat letöltésre lesz-e / van-e? Sajnos a Rapid nem mindig tárgyal velem, a data viszont mindig
> Abszolút kezdőnek mi a sorrend? Melyikkel kezdjem?
> (visszaolvasok majd és kiszedem a sorok közül, csak a rövidítések bekavarták az agyam és már végképp nem tudom mi micsoda)


 
No ezt csak most látom...
Feltöltéssel datára most nem tudok segíteni, mert iszonyat lassú a feltöltőkém 

Hogy mit csinálj először?
A Yoga- és fitnessz topikban még ott egy csomó anyag, ami nem lett áthozva, olvasgass kb. az 510. oldaltól.

*Először az Instructional 1-et javaslom sokszor végrehajtani. Ez úgymond kötelező anyag minden tappogónak!*

(azért írom naggyal,hogy az új tappogók is észrevegyék  )

Ezután jöhet a BWO és lehet aztán váltogatni őket.
Csak később javaslok más anyagokat, főleg a Tempo-kat. Azok jobban gyilkosok egyrészt, másrészt aki az alapokkal nincs tisztában az fele annyit sem tud hasznosítani a tempókból.
Minden másnap elég tappogni. Illetve a BWO-t lehet naponta is csinálni. Könnyen túledzi magát tappal az ember, és akkor nem fogyni, hanem pluszban izmosodni fog, tehát vastagabb lesz.


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 29)

Sati15 írta:


> No ezt csak most látom...
> Feltöltéssel datára most nem tudok segíteni, mert iszonyat lassú a feltöltőkém
> 
> Hogy mit csinálj először?
> ...



megnézted már azokat az avikat, amiket Zula hozott nemrég? Sztem egyébként még az instrukcionalnál is jobbak. Mármint magyarázat tekintetében


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

ZiD írta:


> megnézted már azokat az avikat, amiket Zula hozott nemrég? Sztem egyébként még az instrukcionalnál is jobbak. Mármint magyarázat tekintetében


 
Naná, hogy megnéztem 
Tanulásra jó, ugyanakkor az Instr 1 is nagyon jó a tanulásra (arra is van kitalálva) és abban a sorrendek is benne vannak.
A Core anyagot valójában nem ajánlanám teljesen kezdőknek. Amúgy T.is azt mondja, hogy ez már inkább tanároknak való. És a fórumon sem ez az első (de a sokadik sem), amit kezdőknek ajánlanak.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Mondjuk ahhoz, 10 kg kellene, de ettől az 5 kg-tól csak evéssel együtt lehet....vagy újra heti 5-6 tornázok, végülis 5-6x 15 perc mindig belefér! Majd meglátjuk az eredményt pár hét múlva.
> Annak idején az a maradék 5 kg nem akart lemenni, most azt a bizonyos állapotot szeretném újra elérni, ha egyszer már sikerült.....sikerülni fog újra.


 
Szerintem ha heti 5-6x tappogsz (akár csak a BWO-t), akkor egy hónap múlva lehet,hogy 5 kg-val nehezebb leszel, de egy vagy két ruhamérettel biztosan kisebb 

..

Amúgy meg: igazából kit érdekel, hogy hány kg is vagyok?
Ha 150 kg-san (hálistennek sosem voltam annyi) beleférek XL-es ruhákba és nem nézek ki 150-nek csak 100-nak az tök jó. Senki sem a kilóim után fog érdeklődni.
Ugyanúgy ha 80-90 kg vagyok és beleférek az M-es ruhákba, sosem fogják azt kérdezni hogy ugye csak 60 kg-s vagy?

Ahogy ZiD is mondja, nem a kilók számítanak. Hanem az, hogy hogyan érezzük magunkat a bőrünkben.
Mennyire tudunk mozogni, mennyire vagyunk fittek, egészségesek. Ez a lényeg.
Szóval 3-ra... 
1.... felállsz és megfogod a mérlegedet
2.... kinyitod az ablakot és lenézel, hogy üres-e a járda
3.... hajíííít, jaj de szépen repül a mérleg 
Na kinek ment messzebbre?


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 29)

Sati15 írta:


> Naná, hogy megnéztem
> Tanulásra jó, ugyanakkor az Instr 1 is nagyon jó a tanulásra (arra is van kitalálva) és abban a sorrendek is benne vannak.
> A Core anyagot valójában nem ajánlanám teljesen kezdőknek. Amúgy T.is azt mondja, hogy ez már inkább tanároknak való. És a fórumon sem ez az első (de a sokadik sem), amit kezdőknek ajánlanak.




 Aranyos a lelkesedesed, de valamit biztosan felreolvastal.
A TappCore kiegeszito anyag tanuloknak es tanaroknak egyarant ajanlott ez igy van a Tapp forumon is. 
Ez a DVD nagyon jo nektek kezdoknek szerintem - azert is tettem fel -, mert nincs edzo, aki allitana a tartasokat. A tartas beallitasa nagyon fontos, ezt tudjuk. Az eronlet is folyamatosan valtozik, azt ahhoz is kell igazitani. 
Az Instructional ugyan edzes, de az ilyenkor, sajat tapasztalatom szerint keves, mert sokan nem erzik egybol a tartast, sokszor nem konnyu meg egy lapattal helyesen ratenni a folyamat kozben. A Core-ral vegig lehet menni a basic mozgasokon, szepen lassan (nem pedig gyakorlat kozben), es odafigyelve megtanulni a helyes tartast. Sokkal koncentraltabban lehet figyelni.
Arra is jo, ha keves idod van, akkor csak egy rovid valamit csinalj, de legalabb csinald. Nincs kibuvo a lustaknak sem, ha megvan ez az anyag.
Masik oldalrol pedig, ezert a DVD-ert a floridai kormanyzo kulon koszonetett mondott Theresa Tappnak, mivel sok iskolaban elerhetove tette ezt a mozgasformat a tanulok szamara, javitva ezzel a tartasukat.

En azt javaslom tessek csak nezegetni, melegen ajanlom.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

*OIP – Organs In Place (=szervek a helyükön szószerinti fordításban)*

Még egy fordítás mára:




> *Organs in Place isn't Magic*





> <hr style="color: rgb(216, 216, 216); background-color: rgb(216, 216, 216);" size="1"><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->Organs in place is one of the most misunderstood ...
> It's not really about organs totally falling out of their places. It's more about postural changes along with the effects of years of gravity, intra-abdominal pressure and in some cases pregnancy.
> 
> First posture: As we age we have a tendency to assume a toe out stance (duck feet) and this will tend to pronate or roll the knees inward. This inward roll of the knees pulls the hips and tips the pelvis which is why we tend to have more back pain as we age. But more importantly to the matter at hand (Organs in place) it also encourages the contents of the abdomen to press forward due to the tip in the pelvis and the effect of gravity. This can be even more pronounced in women who have given birth one or more times.
> ...


Az OIP nem varázslat.
Az OIP a leginkább félreértett gyakorlat. Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy a szervek nem lennének a helyükön. Az alhas kipuffadása főként a testtartás miatt alakul ki amellett, hogy az évek alatt a gravitáció is hat, illetve terhesség miatt is előfordulhat.

Testtartás:
Ahogy öregszünk hajlamosabbak vagyunk arra,hogy a lábujjainkat kifelé forgassuk (kacsaláb) és ez elfordítja, befordítja a térdeket. A térdeknek ez a befelé fordulás behúzza a csípőt és elbillenti a medencét, ami miatt az idők során több hátfájdalom kialakulhat. Ez a tartásbeli elváltozás okozza az alhas előretolódását és a gravitáció csak rásegít. Ez az elváltozás erősebb lehet azoknál a nőknél, akik több mint egy szülésen vannak túl.
<o>
Izom:
A ‘Transverse Abs’ izom egy izomköpeny ami szó szerint megtartja az alhasi szerveket a helyükön. Ez a feladata. Ez egy olyan izom, amit nem lehet összehúzni csak mozgással. Az olyan dolgok hozzák működésbe, amik növelik a belső hasi nyomást, mint a tüsszentés, a köhögés, vagy bizonyos pozíciók, amik előidézik az összehúzódását. Ez egy olyan izom, amivel nemigazán foglalkoztak/beszéltek róla az utóbbi pár évben. Tehát ez az az izom, ami a szerveidet benttartja a helyükön, ez az, amit az OIP gyakorlat megcéloz. (A Tappos HF (Half-Frog = félbéka) gyakorlat is ezt célozza.)

Kérlek értsétek meg, hogy NEM arról van szó, hogy a szervek összekeveredve csüngenének összevissza. Arról beszélünk, hogy ez a transvers izom ernyedt/petyhüdt lett a terhességtől, a fokozott hasűri nyomástól,és igen, a felhalmozott zsírpárnáktól is, ami mind elősegíti, hogy az alhasi szervek előredőljenek, vagy lejjebb ereszkedjenek azért, mert nincsenek már olyan erővel megtartva ezen izom által. Ha zsírt veszítesz, ami az alhasi területet kisebbé teszi, de nem dolgozol evvel az izommal (nem feszíted), akkor a fogyás ellenére ugyanúgy kidudorodik majd a hasad. Mégtovább menve, ha szokásos hasizomgyakorlatokat végzel anélkül, hogy ezt az izmot dolgoztatnád külön, akkor esélyes, hogy méginkább elősegíted az alhasad kidomborodását, mert a szokványos hasizomgyakorlatok növelik az alhasi nyomást, amitől továbbra is erősödik a kidudorodás, ahogy a felüléseket végzed.
<o></o>
Az OIP gyakorlattól ideiglenesen kis-sé felfelé és befelé mozognak a szervek, tehát a has laposabb lesz, ami azt is jelenti, hogy a szokásos hasizomgyakorlatok sokkal hatékonyabban fognak működni az OIP elvégzése után. (Igen, még a sima hasprés is.) A jó hír az, hogy pusztán azzal, hogy a szervek feljebb és beljebb kerülnek, a sima hasprés sokkal hatékonyabb lesz, a hatékonyabb hasprések idővel engedik a transverse izmot feszesebbé válni (Nagyon ajánlom a HF-et, hogy segítse a folyamatot). Mindez rövidebb idő alatt mint gondolnád, elvezet egy feszesebb, laposabb törzshöz.
<o></o>
Ez nem varázslat, csak egyszerű anatómiailag megalapozott rehabilitatív fitnesz és a T-Tapp pontosan erről szól. Segíti a testet, hogy az segítsen önmagának.</o>


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

Zula írta:


> Aranyos a lelkesedesed, de valamit biztosan felreolvastal.
> A TappCore kiegeszito anyag tanuloknak es tanaroknak egyarant ajanlott ez igy van a Tapp forumon is.
> Ez a DVD nagyon jo nektek kezdoknek szerintem - azert is tettem fel -, mert nincs edzo, aki allitana a tartasokat. A tartas beallitasa nagyon fontos, ezt tudjuk. Az eronlet is folyamatosan valtozik, azt ahhoz is kell igazitani.
> Az Instructional ugyan edzes, de az ilyenkor, sajat tapasztalatom szerint keves, mert sokan nem erzik egybol a tartast, sokszor nem konnyu meg egy lapattal helyesen ratenni a folyamat kozben. A Core-ral vegig lehet menni a basic mozgasokon, szepen lassan (nem pedig gyakorlat kozben), es odafigyelve megtanulni a helyes tartast. Sokkal koncentraltabban lehet figyelni.
> ...


 
Igazad van. 
De nem félreolvastam, csak más szempontok szerint néztem.

Mesélj magadról pár szót röviden, nem tudunk rólad sokat, csak hogy te is mami vagy  Mióta tappogsz? Csinálod-e folyamatosan? Milyen eredményeid voltak/vannak tőle?


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

*főbb Tapp rövidítések*

*OIP *= Organs In Place (szervek áthelyezése/elhelyezése)
*PBS *= Primary Back Strech (alap hátnyújtás) - ezt minden tappogás előtt javasolt elvégezni, akkor is ha csak gyalogolnál vagy csinálnál pár hasizomgyakit. Bemelegíti a gerincet.
*HF* = Half Frog (félbéka, avagy az OIP utáni hasizomerősítés alapgyakorlata. általában mindig együtt van az OIP-val)
*HD*= HoeDown (az a lábemelős gyaki, ami nagyon-nagyon hatékony a csípőre rakódott hájak eltüntetésében... :smile: )
*TTT* = T-TappTwist (ez az elfordulós-lehajolós gyaki, ami még hatékonyabb a csípőre rakódott hájak eltüntetésében... :smile: )
*HTF* = Hit The Floor (talajgyakorlat. kétféle van egy könnyebb és egy nehezebb. [mindkettő munkás :smile:])
*KLT *= Knee to Little Toe (térd a kislábujj felé. vagyis a térdet toljuk kifelé. lehetőleg csípőből, belső combból indítva, kevésbé a térddel nyomva. ha csak a térdet nyomjuk, akkor sok gyakorlás esetén megfájdulhat, bedagadhat, ilyenkor kötelező pihentetni, esetleg jegelni. Akkor tudunk hatékonyan KLT-ben lenni, ha a csípőnket ténylegesen billentjük, ez máshová helyezi az ízületi terhelést. és önmagában a KLT is.)
*NBT* = No Big Toe (vagyis a nagylábujj könnyed és nem helyezünk rá súlyt)
*TB* vagy *BT* = (Butt Tuck, vagyis maga a csípőbillentés. Itt arra figyeljünk, hogy ez nem egyenlő a fenék összeszorításával! Ez a csípő felfelé-befelé billentését jelenti. Falnál, földön tudod gyakorolni, ha esetleg nem menne, hogy a derekad, a teljes hátad érje a talajt, falat. A fenék csak követi a csípőt, nem annak a szorítása hozza létre a billentést. Sokkal inkább a has behúzása, illetve a köldök gerinc felé behúzása és a mélyhasizom húzása fogja segíteni a billentést. Egy másik képi segítség: szeméremcsontot billentsd a köldököd felé. Arra kell még figyelni, hogy ha erősen koncentrál az ember a billentésre, akkor hajlamos a hátát görbíteni. 
Tehát a sorrend a helyes testtartáshoz:
- hajlít a térd
- billent a csípő
- térdkitolás 
- vállkörzés hátra
- fejtető [nem az áll!!] felfelé törekszik gondolatban, laza a nyak
(egyvonalban legyen a sarok, a csípő, a bordák, a váll, a fül)

Ja és Lélegezz! :grin: <!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

2009-07-12, 11:13 AM <!-- / status icon and date --> <hr> 
<!-- message --> Pár jótanács még a fórumról:

 Idézet:
<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> Remember that the instructionals are not *just* for refreshing your form, but more importantly, lengthening and strengthening attachments, muscles, ligaments, knees, arches, hips...... They will help to get everything rehabbed. As you get stronger you can push forward, but for now all you need is Instructional#1! It's not a race, even though it may feel like it at times........

T-Tapp is SO rehabilitative especially appreciated by someone with lots of aches and pains! I know! Hey and if #1 is too much right now, remember you can cut everything down to 4 or even 2 reps, if need be. Use that pause button, kick out, walk around, drink plenty of water to help flush out the toxins. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 


Jusson eszedbe, hogy az Instructional anyagok nem csak a tartásodat, alakodat frissítik [hozzák helyre], hanem ennél fontosabb, hogy nyújtják, erősítik az ízületeket, izmokat, ínszalagokat, térdeket, az íveket [talp, hát], csípőt... Segítenek mindent helyrehozni, az egészséges állapotot visszaállítani. Ahogy erősödsz, csinálhatsz keményebb edzéseket is, de első körben ami pont elég az az Instructional 1. Ez nem verseny, még ha néha annak is tűnik...
T-Tapp is erősen egészséghelyreállító, főleg azok szeretik, akiknek fáj itt-ott. Én tudom. Ha esetleg az Instr. 1-et is soknak éreznéd kezdetben, tudd, hogy mindig csökkentheted az ismétlésszámot 4-re vagy 2-re gyakorlatonként. [a tökéletes végrehajtásból kevesebb többet ér, mint a rosszból több] Ha gondolod, használd a Pause gombot lejátszáskor, rúgd ki, finoman lazítsd ki a lábakat, sétálj kicsit. És igyál sok folyadékot, hogy a méreganyagoknak segíts a távozásban.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

Eredeti szerző *Sati15* 

 
_*Hogyan használjuk a t-tapp anyagokat?*

A T-Tapp szerint a teljes edzés 30 perc vagy hosszabb időtartamú.
Igen, a BasicPlus egy teljes testet tetőtől talpig átmozgató edzés, de csak 15 perces. Ezt az anyagot naponta lehet végezni anélkül, hogy túledzenénk magunkat.

Ugyanakkor a teljes edzéseket maximum 14 napig lehet egyhuzamban végezni naponta, mielőtt szünetet tartasz minden újabb edzés előtt. [tehát minden másnap csinálsz csak teljeset]. Ha ezt nem tartod be, akkor túledzed magad vele, elérsz egy stagnálási pontra és nem veszíted tovább a centiket.

A Basic és a StepAway (SATI) együtt végezve kitesz egy teljes edzést attól függően, hogy mennyi időt tesz ki összesen a kettő. 
Ha a Basicet reggel csinálod és a SATI-t este, ez akkor is teljes edzésnek számít aznapra.

Amíg azon vagy, hogy centiket/ruhaméreteket csökkents, addig legalább 3 teljes edzést kell végezni hetente úgy, hogy közöttük szünetet tartasz.
Csak a Basicet csinálni heti 5-6 alkalommal megfelel ugyanennek. _


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

*Tappogás és étkezés - * <!-- status icon and date --> <!-- status icon and date --> 2009-07-16, 10:03 AM <!-- / status icon and date --> <hr> 
<!-- message --> Tappogás és étkezés:
Teresa javaslata a GodMade/ManMade kaják variálása.
GodMade = istenteremtette
ManMade = emberteremtette

röviden: minden, ami zöldség, gyümölcs, nyers, alig főtt (leves, párolt zöldség, stb) az GM
minden ami kenyér, tészta, fagyi, sült az MM

Teresa étkezési terve: 2 nap GM, 1 nap MM
Tehát két napig odafigyelsz, egy napig akár sültkrumplin és fagyin is élhetsz. Természetesen tappogás kíséretében.

Teresa azt mondja, hogy először egyáltalán nem szükséges változtatni az étkezési szokásokon ha elkezdesz tappogni, mert a testnek (meg a lelkednek) épp elég stressz az, hogy átszokjál egy ilyen mozgásformára és rendszeresítsd. Ha már ez jól megy, akkor változtass a kajáláson. Vitaminokat is javasol mindenképpen. 

Mindez logikus és nagyon közel áll a lúgosításhoz (amit ugye én preferálok). A vitaminokkal én is egyetértek,főleg a sok izzadás miatt a megfelelő minőségű sópótlásról kéne gondoskodni (4só nevű terméket itt ajánlom), illetve a kalcium-magnézium is fontos az izmok végett (a 4só ezt is tartalmazza).

Izomépítésre nem szükséges a hús! A brokkoli, a csírák, a babfélék (mungóbab pld.) segítik az izomépítést.

A kor tökmindegy. A tapp ugyanúgy hat öregnek is, fiatalnak is. Van a fórumon jópár 50 és 60 feletti nőci is és mind kitartóan tappognak. Persze van, amit kis-sé módosítva (lásd az Instr.-ban a vállcsavarást törölközővel segítve), vagy esetleg egyik gyakit a másikkal helyettesítve (pld. térdproblémák esetén a nagy térdhajlítós gyakik helyett csak a pliéket csinálni de persze erősen ügyelve a KLT-re.)

A tapp konkrétan az anyagcsere-folyamatokon segít, a kiválasztórendszert aktiválja.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

Nna áthoztam még pár anyagot a yogás topikból.
És emlékeztetőül szólok, hogy a 30 napunk 16-án kezdődött és már sok nap elfogyott belőle  Pont akkor fog lejárni, amikor visszajövök a nyaralásból. Úgyhogy még összekapom magam, hátha lejön rólam még legalább feleennyi ha nem több


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 29)

*Boot camp*

A kezdeti lelkesedes levezetesere kozzeteszem a Boot Camp leirasat.
Ezt a Fit and Fabulous konyvbol forditottam. Na aki ezt vegigcsinalja, az elott le a kalappal. Sok szerencset hozza! 

Zula


<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CLaLa%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:Wingdings; panose-1:5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; mso-font-charset:2; mso-generic-font-family:auto; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:0 268435456 0 0 -2147483648 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} /* List Definitions */ @list l0 {mso-list-id:298927341; mso-list-type:hybrid; mso-list-template-ids:1401091342 -1626068528 67698691 67698693 67698689 67698691 67698693 67698689 67698691 67698693;} @list l0:level1 {mso-level-start-at:20; mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:-; mso-level-tab-stop:.5in; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-.25in; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} ol {margin-bottom:0in;} ul {margin-bottom:0in;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Allj keszen a boot camp-re *
<o></o>
_*(*A boot camp kifejezes magyarul szerintem, leginkabb *intenziv edzesnek* felel meg. Katonai kontextusban kikepzes, kikepzesi trening a jelentese. En meghagyom a forditasban az eredeti angol kifejezest. Ugyis mindenhol a gyakorlatok neveinek angol roviditeseit hasznaljatok.*)*_
<o></o>
T-Tappal gyorsan veszithetsz a centijeidbol, es nem kell tobbet tenned, mint egy heten haromszor az en Basic Plus Workout-omat elvegezni.
Ha viszont egy kezdorugast akarsz adni a sulyvesztesnek vagy ha van egy celod, amit egy bizonyos idopontra el akarsz erni, azt ajanlom, hogy kezdd a T-Tapp programot egy 4-14 napos boot camp-pal. 
A mindennapos boopcamp-ok tartama attol fugg, mennyi ruhameretet akarsz fogyni.
<o></o>
Feszesiteshez es tonizalashoz / vagy egy ruhameret csokkeneshez:<o></o>
<o></o>
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Csinald a teljes T-Tapp workout-ot (15 perc Basic Plus Workout vagy 45 perc Total Workout) negy napig.<!--[endif]-->
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Aztan allj at a <st1:city w:st="on"><st1></st1></st1:city><st1:city w:st="on"><st1>minden</st1></st1:city> masnap vegzett tornara 2-3 hetig.<!--[endif]-->
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Ezt kovetoen hagyj ket napos szunetet az edzesek kozt 2-3 hetig.<!--[endif]-->
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Majd mikor mar elerted a megalmodott ruhameretet, dolgozz egyszer vagy ketszer egy heten a fenntartashoz.<!--[endif]-->
<o></o>
Ket ruhameret csokkenteshez:<o></o>
<o></o>
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Csinald a teljes T-Tapp workout-ot (15 perc Basic Plus Workout vagy 45 perc Total Workout) het napig.<!--[endif]-->
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Aztan allj at a <st1:city w:st="on"><st1>minden</st1></st1:city> masnap vegzett tornara 2-3 hetig.<!--[endif]-->
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Ezt kovetoen hagyj ket napos szunetet az edzesek kozt 3-4 hetig.<!--[endif]-->
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Mikor mar elerted a megalmodott ruhameretet, dolgozz egyszer vagy ketszer egy heten a fenntartashoz.<!--[endif]-->
<o></o>
Harom ruhameret csokkenteshez
<o></o>
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Csinald a teljes T-Tapp workout-ot (15 perc Basic Plus Workout vagy 45 perc Total Workout) tiz napig.<!--[endif]-->
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Aztan allj at a<st1:city w:st="on"><st1>minden</st1> </st1:city>masnap vegzett tornara 4-5 hetig.<!--[endif]-->
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Ezt kovetoen hagyj ket napos szunetet az edzesek kozt 4-5 hetig.<!--[endif]-->
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Majd tornazz egyszer vagy ketszer egy heten a fenntartashoz.<!--[endif]-->
<o></o>
4 vagy tobb ruhameret csokkenteshez:<o></o>
<o></o>
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Csinald a teljes T-Tapp workout-ot (15 perc Basic Plus Workout vagy 45 perc Total Workout) tizennegy napig.<!--[endif]-->
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Aztan allj at a <st1><st1:city w:st="on">minden</st1:city></st1> masnap vegzett tornara 4-5 hetig.<!--[endif]-->
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Ezt kovetoen hagyj ket napos szunetet az edzesek kozt 4-5 hetig.<!--[endif]-->
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-Mikor elerted a vagyott ruhameretet, tornazz egyszer vagy ketszer egy heten a fenntartashoz.<!--[endif]-->
<o></o>
Az optimalis eredmenyert, fokuszalj a T-Tapp feladatok vegrehajtasara, elkerulve egyeb mas testedzest, mint a sulyemeles, aerobic, Pilates stb. Ezzel megtanitok neked egy uj technikat amivel maximalizalhatod az izommozgasokat, es a tested jobban valaszol, ha mas tipusu gyakorlatok nem zavarjak meg.
<o></o>
A boot camp-on keresztul a tested szo szerint ujraepiti a neurokinetikus kapcsolatait, az izmokban retegrol-retegre, belulrol kifele. Ezen kivul a bootcamp arra keszteti a tested, hogy hasznalja azokat az izmokat is, amiket ritkan hasznalsz a hetkoznapokban, amelyek sorvadasnak indulnak belulrol kifele, ahogy oregszunk.

A boot camp szignifikansan valtoztatja a zsirt izomma, bar ez szemelyenkent valtozo 25 eves T-Tapp oktatoi tapasztalatom szerint. Errol keszitettem egy statisztikai semat.
Az atlagos szemelyek 2,5-3,5 kg izomgyarapodast ernek el egy het alatt, ugyanakkor 3,5-5 kg-ot veszitenek a testzsirbol. Ez a valtozas nem lathato skalan, de merheto centikben.<o></o>
Ez a 2,5-3,5 kilo izom kozvetlen belso izom, es ez az az uj izom egeto kemence, ami atlagosan 250-350 kaloriaval tobbet eget naponta barmilyen dietas valtoztatas nelkul.<o></o>
De ehhez legkevesebb negy napot folyamatosan kell csinalnod a T-Tappot, ami biztositja ezt a belso suruseget..
<o>
</o>


----------



## vali1 (2009 Július 29)

http://mfile.akamai.com/17650/wmv/am.../FitandFab.asx

sziasztok! Ezt a videót szeretném lementeni pendrive-ra, tud nekem segíteni valaki?

köszi Vali

És még egy, a HitTheFloorLevel1-ben van egy gyakorlat amikor Teresa a hasát tapogatja, de nem értem mit csinál, mintha nyomná, vagy ilyesmi, organs in place a gyakorlat neve. Azt hiszem itt valamit nagyon rosszul csinálok.
Nagyon szeretem egyébként a gyakorlatait.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

vali1 írta:


> http://mfile.akamai.com/17650/wmv/am.../FitandFab.asx
> 
> sziasztok! Ezt a videót szeretném lementeni pendrive-ra, tud nekem segíteni valaki?
> 
> ...



szia,
pár oldallal korábban megtalálod az Organs In Place leírását lépésről lépésre. Teresa honlapján megtalálod képi formában is kockánként. igaz angol a szöveg hozzá, de itt találsz hozzá segítséget. és talán pont egy oldallal korábban leírtam, hogy mi is ez tulajdonképpen. csak ügyesen 
mivel úgy tűnik a leírásod alapján, hogy még nem csináltad túl sokat a tappot, neked is javaslom, hogy egyenlőre felejtsd el a HTF anyagot (kivéve tényleg az OIP gyakit) és a BWO (basic workout)-t vagy az Instructional 1-et csináld addig, amíg már ezek jól mennek. 

pendrive pld. a TotalCommander progival tudod áttenni az anyagot. Egyszerűen átmásolod egyik ablakból a másikba miután bedugtad a pendrive-odat és felismertetted a géppel, és kiválasztottad meghajtóként az egyik ablakban.
Vagy a Windows intézővel is megteheted. Rádugod a pendrive-ot, ráklikk a fájlra, Copy (másol), Átmész arra a meghajtóra ami a pendrive-od, odaklikk és Paste (beilleszt).

Esetleg töltsd le a Zula által feltett Fit and Fab DVD anyagot, abban az OIP is jól benne van, bár ugye a magyarázat ott is angol. Esetleg hagyd ezt most ki (nyugi a BWO vagy az I1 anyagok úgyis megteszik a magukét) és légy türelemmel. Dolgozunk a feliratozáson.... 
Olvass, tájékozódj, hogy tudd mit miért kell másként csinálni a tappban mint bármely más edzésmódszerben.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

Emuca írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A hozzászólásokat olvasva és a letöltött T-Tapp anyagot nézve nagyon tetszik ez a mozgás forma. A gondom mindössze annyi, hogy én egy kicsit sem tudok angolul (sajna más nyelven sem  )
> Tudtok-e magyar nyelvű anyagot vagy leírást ajánlani.
> Köszönettel kiss



Szia,
Rengeteg tanácsot és ötletet lefordítottam már magyarra. Olvasd át a Yoga és fitnessz topikot az 510. oldaltól és ezt a topikot a legelejétől.... nagyon fontos alapokat fogsz benne találni.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 29)

*ÚJAKNAK, ÉRDEKLŐDŐKNEK!*​
*0. Akinek nem inge, ne vegye magára a következőket:

1. Mielőtt kérdezel, kérsz: kérlek olvass vissza!
Yoga és fitnesz topik 510. oldalától végig, illetve ezt a topikot a legelejétől! Fontos és hasznos információkat fogsz találni.

2. Azért vagyunk itt, hogy a tappogásban egymást segítsük, támogassuk! A T-Tapp más mint a többi! Több figyelmet és kitartást igényel! 

3. Aki olvasni is lusta, inkább ne tappogjon!
Van más mozgásforma is, amire nem kell ennyire odafigyelni... 
(Ha már helyetted olvasunk, tornázzunk is helyetted?)

+1: ismét: akinek nem inge, ne vegye magára. Akinek inge, ismerjen magára!*

Köszönöm!


----------



## jubena (2009 Július 30)

Szasztok! Ezer hála és köszönet a feltöltésekért, fordításokért!!!!!!

A sok-sok évi kudarc után hihetetlen amit magamon tapasztalok! Nem tudtam (bár nagyon akartam!) még ennyire hinni semmiben. Az elhatározásom remélem titeket olvasgatva kitart! 
Ma elkezdtem egy bootcamp-t. Mivel a négynél több ruhaméret csökkenés javasolt nekem, így az eree vonatkozó előírást irányoztam elő magamnak.
A gyermekem nagyon boldog, mert már jó ideje komolyan aggódik az egészségemért. Ezért amikor mutattam neki az qnyagokat lelkesen fordított Ő is nekem. Bár a videót nézve kicsit mosolygott(Európa bajnok ifjúsági kajakosról van szó, illetve világbajniki ezüstje is van), de kértem hogy a Zulu által feltett Core anyag gyakorlatait próbálja velem együtt. Itt eldőlt a dolog, azt mondta hogy ez szenzációs!!!!! Napi 2*2 órás edzéseket csinálnak, de nekik is vannak olyan izmaik, amiket csak a Tapp mozgat meg, illetve a testtartás sem mindig a megfelelő. Letölti kiírja, kérés nélkül figyeli a fórumot, olvas Titeket.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 30)

dindin19 írta:


> nektek nem ír ki hibát? kétszer letöltöttem, s azt írja, hogy sérült a fájl


 
Nekem is hibát írt ki, de nehogy letöröld, mert jó.
Régi volt a kódek-em a gépemen és frissítenem kellet egy új Vista Codec Pack-el (az enyémnek ez kellet).
Szóval frissítsd a kódeket és menni fog.


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Július 30)

jubena írta:


> Szasztok! Ezer hála és köszönet a feltöltésekért, fordításokért!!!!!!
> 
> 
> A gyermekem nagyon boldog, mert már jó ideje komolyan aggódik az egészségemért. Ezért amikor mutattam neki az qnyagokat lelkesen fordított Ő is nekem. Bár a videót nézve kicsit mosolygott(Európa bajnok ifjúsági kajakosról van szó, illetve világbajniki ezüstje is van), de kértem hogy a Zulu által feltett Core anyag gyakorlatait próbálja velem együtt. Itt eldőlt a dolog, azt mondta hogy ez szenzációs!!!!! Napi 2*2 órás edzéseket csinálnak, de nekik is vannak olyan izmaik, amiket csak a Tapp mozgat meg, illetve a testtartás sem mindig a megfelelő. Letölti kiírja, kérés nélkül figyeli a fórumot, olvas Titeket.




erről eszembe jutott, hogy a Simonfy Ági mesélte a pilates táborban, hogy egyszer bement hozzá egy sportoló, a sportágra nem emlékszem pontosan, de mintha testépítő lett volna. Lesajnálta a gyakorlatokat, Ági rávette, hogy csináljon meg egy órát, s a srác kinyiffant, azóta sem látta.........


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 30)

dindin19 írta:


> erről eszembe jutott, hogy a Simonfy Ági mesélte a pilates táborban, hogy egyszer bement hozzá egy sportoló, a sportágra nem emlékszem pontosan, de mintha testépítő lett volna. Lesajnálta a gyakorlatokat, Ági rávette, hogy csináljon meg egy órát, s a srác kinyiffant, azóta sem látta.........



Ugynezt a kettlebellről is el lehet mondani (sokszor írtam már Teresa sokmindent onnan hoz, többek között a mélyhátizmok megdolgoztatásának gyakorlatát is és alapállást is). szóval kettlebell eddző meséltem,hogy olimpikon sportolók azt mondták nagy hetykén, ugyanmár ez menni fog nekünk, majd egy egyórás eddzés után alig tudtak hazamenni (kettlebbell combizmokat, mélyhátizmokat első perctől intenzíven eddzi), azóta is járnak kiegészítésként. 
Szóval aki azt mondja neki már nem lehet újat mutatni, az vagy tappogjon vagy kettlebellezzen, és rájön mekkorát téved.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Július 30)

Őszinte vallomással tartozom nektek, amit a blogomba is fel fogok tenni. 
Az elmúlt kb egy hétben nem túl sokat tappogtam, legalábbis magamhoz képest. 
Ahogy írtam nektek, csinált a párom képeket, és a valósággal szembesülés akkorát ütött a lelkesedésemen (most kétségbeesett, kétkedős és feladós vagyok), hogy őszintén nem tudom hogyan állok ebből talpra. Normál esetben épp ennek kéne ösztönöznie,de egy pillanat alatt olyan kilátástalanná vált a helyzetem, hogy nem tudom hogyan tovább. 
Holnap belekezdek egy bc-be, instr. 2 videóival, figyelve a pontos végrehajtásokra. Semmi, de semmi reményt nem fűzök hozzá, csak azért csinálom meg, hogy ne szidhassam magam, hogy meg sem próbáltam. 
Tudom, milyen hatásos a tappogás, imádom az energetizáló hatását, de valahogy most mégsem tudok bízni semmiben. 

Ahogy ígértem ma mértem is magam júli 14-31 között 13szor tappogtam, kg-ban 1,5 kg-ot fogytam, cm-ekben mindenhonnan 1-1 cm ment le.


----------



## ffiducia9 (2009 Július 30)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok!

Már egy ideje olvasgatlak titeket. Ha szabad, én is csatlakoznék a t-tapp lelkes követőinek táborához.
Magamról: régóta tornázom rendszeresen, sokfélét kipróbáltam már; 172cm-hez 64kg társul, januárban ez még 70kg volt. Szeretnék még formálódni, főleg a combomra férne rá némi csinosítás. hétfő óta tappogok én is. Eleinte nem akartam elkezdeni, de aztán belelkesített a beszélgetésetek. Úgyhogy köszönöm az anyagokat!

Fiducia


----------



## Sárika54 (2009 Július 30)

Szervusztok kedves toppozó társaim. Én is már napok óta szeretném a szövegemet elküldeni de valami mindig közbe jött.
Hetek óta olvasgatlak benneteket reggel délben és este későn is ha lehet és én is csinálom veletek együtt ezt a remek átformáló és egészség javitó mozgást kisebb nagyobb sikerrel.De lassan biztosan minden pontosan menni fog mert nem adom fel mivel az eddigi mozgásaim közül a legjobbnak talált mozgásra találtam az eddigi tornáim között.Már évek óta nap mint nap tornázok már a torna a mozgás az életelemem ha nem csinálhatom akkór elvonási tüneteim vannak.
Közben had mondjak én is köszönetet a tappolás örömeihez segitséget nyujtó kis csapatnak akik mindent elkövetnek azért, hogy a tornázni és átalakulni vágyóknak és az olyanoknak mint pl én aki 55 évesen is még az egészéges életre vágyik és mindent megtesz a mozgás örömeiért és segitséget nyújt a nyelvet nem beszélő és olvasó embereknek.Tehát minden elismerésem az övéké a tiétek kedves társaim.*KÖSZÖNJÜK SZÉPEN kisskisskiss* kisskiss
Kedves őrsvezetőnk neked pedig külön köszönet, hogy összefogod a kis csapatot és a külön képzéseddel még segitesz minket.Kivánok a munkádhoz sok jó egészséget és kitartást, hogy igazából elérd a célodat. Nagyon szépen köszönünk mindent és továbbra is várjuk a segitségeteket.
Sok szeretettel egy 55 éves tappozó aki nagyon elégedett veletek.
Sárika.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 30)

Aki Bootcampra vállalkozik:

T. is azt mondja, hogy a BC jó. Én hozzátenném, hogy akkor, ha már tisztában vagy a mozdulatokkal úgy legalább nagyjából  és legalább egy hétig már tappogtál.
Aki most nem érti ezt miért mondom, az majd a BC-je 3. napján rá fog jönni 
Jó az a testnek, ha ismerkedik először a vadiúj kihívással. Főleg a térdek tiltakozhatnak az elején. 

Minden azonnali eredményre vágyónak mondom, hogy NYUGIIIII 
Eredmény van, lesz. 
A maratont sem akarjátok ugye lefutni csak azután, hogy megnéztetek pár futásról szóló filmet és sétáltatok egyet a margitszigeten...

Aki az elején már így akar belecsapni a lecsóba annak üzenem a régi mondásomat: A mohóság nem elég? Több kell???? 

Én egy kb. hónapja tappogok rendszeresen, de csak minden másnap!! És láttátok, hogy volt eredménye, pedig az étkezésemen semmit sem változtattam. (És láttátok a saját eredményeiteket is, és ti sem BC-vel értétek el.) És még most is úgy vagyok vele, hogy a 4 nap BC nem sok (14 már nagyon sok), de még nem csináltam meg. Valójában nem is hiányzott.
És azt kell mondjam az is nagyon jó érzés, hogy azután a nap után, amikor épp semmit sem tappogtam, másnap ugyanúgy érzem, hogy mintha kisebb lennék... 
Ne feledjétek, a felépített izom nagyobb zsírégető hatással bír. Olvassátok át újra Zula által lefordított BC anyagot! 

Félre ne értsetek! Senkit sem lebeszélni akarok, sőt! Inkább arra bíztatok mindenkit, hogy tappogjon, csakhogy ésszel!  Mert ez más. Másképp működik.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 30)

Anamaya írta:


> köszönöm kiss
> 
> a bc-t meg csak azért, mert jólesik, és ha közbejön egy pihinap, akkor sem fakadok sírva.  kiss


 
hűű erről jut eszembe.
ha nekikezdtek egy BC-nek és teszemazt 3 nap múlva pihinap jön közbe valamiért, akkor ne BC-vel folytassátok tovább, hanem a MindenMásNap módon, ahogy a fordításban is benne van.
Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy úúú elrontottam a BC-met és jaj ez sem sikerült.... Ellenkezőleg! 
Ez azt jelenti, hogy sikerült megcsinálnod 3 nap BC-t és evvel jobb zsírégető izmokat adtál magadnak. Erre nyugodtan legyél büszke!
*Tessék követni Teresa anyánk útmutatásait, higyjétek el, hogy ő tudja *


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 30)

Most azt írja a BC-nél, hogy Basic vagy Total Workout, azért nem mindegy, hogy 15 vagy 45 percet csinálom.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 30)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Most azt írja a BC-nél, hogy Basic vagy Total Workout, azért nem mindegy, hogy 15 vagy 45 percet csinálom.


 
A trénerek ugye azt mondták,hogy a BC az teljes anyaggal való mindennapi munka.
Ugyanakkor a BWO lehet BC azoknak, akik nem elég edzettek, vagy vmilyen betegségük van.

Tehát mindkettő igaz 
Ez kicsit olyan, mint a minden rovar bogár... vagy mi?


----------



## Elendke (2009 Július 30)

Ma vagyok a BC-m 6. napjan. Erdekes erzeseim vannak. Minden edzes utan mar azt tervezem, hogy majd holnap mit fogok csinalni. Lelkesedesem hatartalan . Soha nem ereztem hasonlo eltokeltseget. Lehet, hogy lesz olyan nap, amikor nem lesz ra idom, de akkor is buszke leszek magamra, hogy legalabb addig kitartottam egymast koveto napokon.

Biztatok mindenkit, hogy aki az elejen nem erzi, vagy nem tudja merni(nem is szabad  ) a kulonbseget, ne adja fel! En a BC-m masodik napjan mertem le magam, eleg aprolekosan, mivel a 30 napos elso napjan csak 3 adatot mertem, es nem ereztem elegsegesnek. Ha befejeztem a 14 napot es elkezdodik a ket nap szunet beszamolok a reszeredmenyekrol. Reszeredmenyekrol azert, mert mint tudjuk utana is sok minden tortenik


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 30)

Na, én asszem inkább most kezdem a 30 napomat. Minden adatot lemértem, rögzítettem, majd meglátjuk.


----------



## Kanako (2009 Július 30)

Sziasztok, Kedveseim! kiss

Végre sikerült visszaolvasnom minden hozzászólást.  Először is köszönöm az egyre gyarapodó hasznos infókat és anyagokat, és nagyon-nagy gratula az eddig elért sikereitekhez!!! 

Nekem is megvan a magam harca időközben. Egyrészt a speckó anti-candidiasis diéta betartása miatt is (már 2 és fél hónapja tartom, jee ), másrészt a tappogás terén. Az utóbbinál azért, mert egyszerűen nem tudom abbahagyni!  Egyelőre úgy tudtam beállni "edzésterv-szerűen", hogy hétköznapokon csinálom:
- vagy OIP+HF, AL, BWO+ (néha Diva is, de főleg pihinapon)
- vagy OIP+HF, Tempo Arms
- vagy OIP+HF, BWO+, SATI.
És két pihinap a hétvége. Tudom, hogy a háromféle alapmódszerbe nem igazán tartozik bele, de így esik igazán jól. Al a lényeg, nem?  A jelenlegi kedvencem a Tempo Arms. Teljes gyakit csak egyszer csinálok egy héten, de mindig alig győzöm kivárni. 

Cipőben tornázni lehetetlen számomra, mert nincs "benti cipőm", az utcai sportcipőmmel pedig nem fogok a lakásban dobbantgatni pl. HD közben higiéniai okok miatt. De úgy érzem, mezítláb is jól haladok -- legalább fejlődik az egyensúlyom.  Mostmár nem esek ám el!  Erről jut eszembe! Hétvégén csináltam Béres Alexandrát. A Vitalitást, név szerint. Régebben már az elején kifulladtam a terpeszből guggolások és a kitörések közben, de ezúttal tovább bírtam szusszal. 

Mára lakástakarítás van kitűzve, úgyhogy majd eldől, futja-e még erőmből tappra. (Előtte megcsinálok egy PBS-t azért. )

Alig tudom kivárni, hogy méreckedjek ismét. 16-án mértem le magam utoljára, de már olyan kíváncsi vagyok.  Azért is, mert mindenkinek olyan jól bevált, másrészt magamon is látom már, ha a tükörbe nézek reggel. 

Benne vagyok a fényképcsereberében is.  Szerintem a magam 18 évével ideje egy bikinis képet csináltatnom magamról. Most már nem fogok elbújni a kamera elől (ha már miniszoknyában járkálok az utcán, ez is menni fog ). Annyira lelkes voltam (vagy épp még növelni akartam az önbizalmat? lehet, hogy mindkettő), hogy tegnap előtt egy sétám alkalmával kerestem magamnak egy csinos (és megfizethető) bikinit.  Igaz, ez a 3., de gyanítom, hogy az egyiknek az alsója már lecsúszik rólam.  Ezt viszem majd hétvégén Balatonra, aztán majd megkérem a Drágámat, hogy csináljon fényképeket. 

Jaj, de hogy fogok mindent visszaolvasni hétfőn...?
Kitartást mindenkinek!! *WE CAN DO IT!!*


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 30)

Megvan mára a BWO. Érdekes, mert pont azon gondolkodtam, hogy mostanában nem izzadok annyira, de azért a HD alatt a végén sikerült, persze erre rátesz, hogy kb. 30 fok van a lakásban.
És köszi mindenkinek a lelkesedést/lelkesítést. Annyira jó, hogy mindenki írja, hogy ezt meg ezt csinálta, így azt gondolom, hogy nem "maradhatok le", tartjátok bennem a lelkesedést, ami nálam az itthoni tornánál mindig hamar elmúlt. De mivel tudom, hogy 15 percről van szó, ez bármikor belefér, ha több, akkor több. Gondoltam, esetleg kiegészítem egy kis Leslie-vel néha napján, de most nagyon-nagyon melegem van, irány a zuhany, aztán el itthonról.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 30)

Nekem tegnap pihinapom volt, jól is esett  De azért nem maradtam Teresa nélkül, mert megnéztem 2x is a DVD-s anyagot 
Ma volt HD ebéd után közvetlenül. Igaz, hogy csak salátát ettem, de a HD rögtön utána nem viselt meg, pedig tele a poci 
(korábban vártam legalább 5 percet kaja után, mielőtt nekiláttam)


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 30)

akit még nem üdvözöltem az új lelkesek közül, azt most üdvözlöm körünkben! 
(néha dolgozni is kell munkaidőben...  , lemaradt a köszöntő)


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 30)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Na, én asszem inkább most kezdem a 30 napomat. Minden adatot lemértem, rögzítettem, majd meglátjuk.



én meg csatlakoznék! én sem mértem még magam, de nem is tappogtam aktívan. ANNYIRA kiváncsivá tettetek itt, hogy asszem én is belevágok egy ilyen tappogós 30 napba


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 30)

Ebéd utáni HD megvolt (egy sorozat).

AHA moment:

Gyerekkorom óta székrekedéssel küzdöm. Amióta update szerint étkezem sikerült olyan szinten helyrehozni a belügyemet, hogy minden reggel - kávé után - trónolok.
Bocs a témáért, de nekem ez nagyon nagy siker.
Egy hete tappogok és tegnap, illetve ma, nemcsak reggel, de ebéd után is trónoltam. Remélem ez rendszerré vállik. Ilyen még soha életemben nem volt, hogy 2x egy nap.... áááá...volt úgy, hogy 3-4 napig semmi.
Köszönöm Teresa! És köszönöm nektek is!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 30)

Enci79 írta:


> Ebéd utáni HD megvolt (egy sorozat).
> 
> AHA moment:
> 
> ...


 
csak csendesen megjegyzem, ha kávé helyett vízzel indítanál jobban járnál 
amúgy gratulálok! minden eredmény, eredmény!

ja és minden kávéivónak üzenem aki csak arra hivatkozva iszik kávét, hogy "jaj de akkor nem tudok felébredni..." Nos, tessék szépen inni egy pohár vizet, megcsinálni egy adag HD-t és hoppá, már ki is nyíltak azok a csipák  
(a lúgosítás pedig segít leszokni a függőséggé vált kávéról, cigiről)


----------



## ffiducia9 (2009 Július 30)

Olvastam, hogy vkinek elmúlt a csokifüggősége...
Én az étkezésemmel kapcsolatban tapasztalok érdekességeket: mindig éhes vagyok! mindig eszem! (egészséges dolgokat: zöldség, gyüm, hal, magvak...) az elmúlt 1 évben oda már eljutottam, hogy nem nassolok állandóan... viszont ma és tegnap is, már elmúlt 2 óra, mire eszembe jutott, hogy még nem ebédeltem, pedig általában 10-11-kor már lesem az órát. Persze ez még csak a 4. napom (az elmúlt hetekben csak ismerkedtem a módszerrel), tehát messzemenő következtetéseket levonni nem lehet, csak örülök. (Bocs, ha hosszú volt.)


----------



## ffiducia9 (2009 Július 30)

... és a tükörrel is barátságosabb viszonyba kerültem...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 30)

ffiducia9 írta:


> ... és a tükörrel is barátságosabb viszonyba kerültem...


 
csak így tovább, hajrá!


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 30)

Sati15 írta:


> csak csendesen megjegyzem, ha kávé helyett vízzel indítanál jobban járnál
> amúgy gratulálok! minden eredmény, eredmény!
> 
> ja és minden kávéivónak üzenem aki csak arra hivatkozva iszik kávét, hogy "jaj de akkor nem tudok felébredni..." Nos, tessék szépen inni egy pohár vizet, megcsinálni egy adag HD-t és hoppá, már ki is nyíltak azok a csipák
> (a lúgosítás pedig segít leszokni a függőséggé vált kávéról, cigiről)



édes vagy, de én a kávéról bizony nem mondok le Nem a felébredés miatt kell, vagy valami, egyszerűen szeretem az ízét, meg szeretem a reggli hoszzúkávémat egy tejszínnel elkortyolgatni a gépemnél a reggeli után))


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 30)

ZiD írta:


> édes vagy, de én a kávéról bizony nem mondok le Nem a felébredés miatt kell, vagy valami, egyszerűen szeretem az ízét, meg szeretem a reggli hoszzúkávémat egy tejszínnel elkortyolgatni a gépemnél a reggeli után))


 
hihi. nem mondtam, hogy szokj le - ez parancs   
azt csinálsz, ami jólesik. 
én is szoktam túrórudit enni, pedig van benne cukor...
majd én is igyekszem a túrórudit HD-val helyettesíteni 
legalábbis amíg nem térek át a GM/MM kajálásra. 
a fentiek csak javaslatok voltak.


----------



## Kanako (2009 Július 30)

Na, megvolt a mai mozgás.  OIP+HF, AL és PBS után kiporszívóztam és felmostam a lakásban, utána gyakoroltam a TTT tartását, csináltam HD-t lassan és egy kis kargyakit is. Fél órája zuhanyoztam, de még mindig folyik rólam a víz.


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 30)

*Boot Camp (full)*



Zula írta:


> A kezdeti lelkesedes levezetesere kozzeteszem a Boot Camp leirasat.
> Ezt a Fit and Fabulous konyvbol forditottam. Na aki ezt vegigcsinalja, az elott le a kalappal. Sok szerencset hozza!
> 
> Zula
> ...




<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CLaLa%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg">A boot camp </o:smarttagtype><st1><st1>elso</st1></st1> ket napjan lassan csinald a dolgokat es a helyes tartasra fokuszalj.
Harmadik napra mar meg fogsz engem utalni, ezert otthoni fitnesz program a T-Tapp (nem instruktoros - viccelni akar itt, azzal, hogyha o ott lenne, biztosan nem csak a nevet szidnank).
A negyedik napon a gyakorlatok mar sokkal konnyebbek lesznek, mert addigra a tested attor ezen a fiziologiai korlaton. Ez az oka annak, hogy miert olyan fontos eleinte legalabb negy egymas utani napon at csinalni a gyakorlatot vagy hogyha hat vagy annal tobb hetig nem csinalod a T-Tapp-ot.

 A boot camp arra is nagyon jo, hogy a workoutot felturbozza, vagy hogy a centimeter vesztesegek korlatain attorj. 

 Elkepzelheto, hogy amikor eloszor csinalod a gyakorlatot, akkor enyhe hanyingered lesz. Ez azert van, mert a T-Tapp nagyon “lymphatikus” es a tested megszabadul a toxikus anyagoktol. Ha igy erzed magad, akkor ha iszol vizet, vagy eszel egy almat, akkor segit.
De ne ulj le vagy fekudj le, mert attol meg rosszabbul fogod erezni magad. Helyette inkabb menj setalni. A T-Tapp egyik nagyszeru kovetkezmenye, hogy ha ujra felepited a neurokinetikus kapcsolatokat es a belso suruseget, utana konnyu szinten tartani. Ezert van ez a bootcamp, hogy ujra felepitsd ezt. Utana nagyon jo eredmenyeid lesznek, ha <st1:city w:st="on">minden</st1:city> masodik nap gyakorlatozol, mielott <st1><st1:city w:st="on">minden</st1:city></st1> harmadik nap kezdenel el gyakorlatozni, ahogyan egyre kozelebb kerulsz a celodhoz. 

A T-Tapp olyan, mint egy jutalomrendszer. Eloszor cask ujra felepited es visszaforgatod az ido kereket. Utana ha mar ujra felepitetted a testedet, hogy hatekonyabban tudjal dolgozni, utana konnyebb szinten tartani es vegul mar cask ketszer egy heten kell gyakorlatoznod, hogy fit maradjal es jol erezd magad (attol fuggoen, hogy mit eszel).

 Fognak e sajogni a tagjaid a T-Tapp utan? Nagyon valoszinu. Sok kemenyvonalas fitneszfanatikus hangoztatta hogy ok nem aggodnak afelol, hogy fajdalmaik lesznek az en treningemtol, mert annyira jo kondicioban vannak. De legtobbjuknek igenis fajdalmaik lesznek, mert a testuk nincsen hozzaszokva a T-Tapp technikak hasznalatahoz.
A fajdalmak elmulasztasara tudok ajanlani meleg furdot, Holt tengeri soval. A sos furdo a borodnek is jo, de belulre es kivulre egyarant jo.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 30)

Zid!
Persze, csatlakozz nyugodtan, hátha mégis megfertőződsz! Nekem az tetszik benne, hogy 15 perc naponta és jó eredményeket lehet elérni...vagy akin már ilyen látható, az teljes programot csinál?

Enci!
Én is írtam már a témáról, pont úgy voltam, mint Te, heti 1-2x, és most minimum napi 1x, és ez tök jó. Már annyiszor gondolkodtam rajta, hogy annyi mindent megeszek és nem jön ki, akkor mi lesz vele...most megindult.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 30)

Aztán a másik dolog pedig...sok múlik az agyon is...ha sokan azt tapasztalják, hogy elmúlik az édességvágy...akkor be tudod magadnak beszélni, hogy Neked is és máris jó vagy! És igenis nekem is lemennek a cm-k, ahogy mindenkinek!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 30)

Akkor Bootcamp-ra fel!
Ti miket csináltok ennek a keretében?


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 30)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Akkor Bootcamp-ra fel!
> Ti miket csináltok ennek a keretében?



Én egyenlőre semmit. Hacsak Michelle nem rendelkezik másként a tanfolyam keretében 
Amúgy teljes anyagnak számít az I1 és I2 egy napon belül, vagy a BWO és SATI is egy napon belül.

De tök jól megvagyok a minden másnapi tappogással, a pihinapokon pedig a HD, OIP dolgokkal. Talán BC-nek lehet nevezni azt, amikor a hétfői órám után kedden teljes edzést csináltam, de ez csak két nap BC, szóval inkább nem hívnám annak, miután hivatalosan is 4 naptól kezdődik  Mégis vannak eredményeim.
Talán majd akkor BC-zek, ha már nem lesz ennyire kánikula a lakásban. Ma volt egy halvány gondolatom, hogy inkább nem tappogok, mert 32 fok van éppen... Aztán gondoltam, hogy az nem lesz jó, ha kihagyom (tegnap már pihentem), meg egyébként is izzadok, további izzadságcseppek már nem fognak ártani 
Így mielőtt meggondoltam volna magam, neki is láttam gyorsan.
Volt Instr. 1 (kőkemény, amíg tartjuk míg magyaráz...), aztán volt HD, OIP/HF/EL, AL. (hogy ettől a sok betűtől hogy tud izzadni az ember   )
Szóval a teljes edzés mára kipipálva. Holnap még reggel egy BWO-val szeretnék kezdeni (már szabin vagyok juhhéj!!  ), aztán nyugodtan békénhagyhatom magam az utazás alatt és az jó lesz pihinapnak.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 30)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Na, én asszem inkább most kezdem a 30 napomat. Minden adatot lemértem, rögzítettem, majd meglátjuk.



Én is ma kezdek el egy ... napos BC-et. Azért ..., mert 8 napom van még a nyaralásig (aug.7.-én indulunk), ugyanakkor lehet, hogy nem bírom ki a rendelkezésemre álló 8 napot. Szóval elkezdem és majd meglátjuk mennyit bírok.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 30)

Sokáig nézegettem, hogy miből is rakjam össze magamnak a BC-et.
Végül is a következőkből áll össze:

Reggel:
*BWO+ OIP HF*
Délben:
*HD*
Este:
*HTF1*

Megjegyzés:
A HTF1-t nem tudom teljes gőzerővel véghez vinni (így első nekifutásra),<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CZsolt%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> szinte mindenből 4 db ismétlésem volt 8 vagy 12 helyett. De úgy vagyok vele, hogy inkább kevesebbet, de azt jól. Holnap biztos vagyok benne, hogy jobban fogom bírni és holnapután még jobban.[FONT=&quot] Remélem a 8 napot véghez tudom vinni.[/FONT]


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 30)

Persze, inkább csinálj kevesebb jót, mint sok rosszat/kevésbé jót! Legalább a jó rögzül és a 8. napra végig tudod csinálni.


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 31)

*Videok a neten*

Sziasztok,

Keretetek tobben is a segitsegemet video/dvd ugyben. Masolast, postazast nem tudok vallalni.

Ajanlom a netrol ezt a par videot, amihez nem is kell letoltes : 
http://forum.t-tapp.com/showthread.php?t=61532



Eees, ugy lattam a Tapp forumon, hogy folyamatosan indul online kurzus. A legkozelebbi augusztus 1-tol.
Aki kicsiket beszelni angol, az szerintem elboldogulhat vele. Ugyanaz a trener (Michelle), aki a Satinak kuldozgeti a kurzusanyagot. Nincs jelentkezoi limit.



> http://forum.t-tapp.com/showthread.php?t=62642


Na csak szoltam, ha valakit nagyon erdekel.


Es ha mar a forumon barangoltam egy hasznosnak tuno lista a *roviditesekbol*:

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CLaLa%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> AL = Awesome Legs
BB = Bun Blaster 
BBJ = Big Ball Joint
BC = Bootcamp
BF’s = Butterflies 
BPT = Basic Plus Tempo - Level 2
B/R = Beginner Rehab (aka Total Workout)
BWO+ = Basic Workout Plus
BWO2 =Basic Workout Level 2
BYBO = Blow Your Buns Oil
CC = Cat Crossovers 
CCF = Critter Crunch Floor
Combo = Combination Body Type
Combo/LT = Combination body type with Long torso tendencies
Combo/ST = Combination body type with Short torso tendencies
CRBCL = Crab Claws
CRT = Cellulite Removal Technique
DD = Diva Derriere
EOD = Every Other Day
EOT = Eye of the Tiger
ESLA =Extended Stretching in Linear Alignment
F & F = Finger and Foot Fitness
GM/MM = God Made/Man Made
GS = Gymnastic Stretch
HD = Hoe Downs
HF = Half Frogs
HH = Hitch Hikers
HTF = Hit the Floor
HTFH = Hit the Floor Harder
HTFS = Hit the Floor Softer (aka weighted shoe workout)
IDOJ = I Dream of Jeanne squats
JR = Jog Rocks
JT = Jazz Twist
KLT = Knee to Little Toe
LB = Lady Bug
LBWO = Lady Bug Workout
LT = Long Torso
MO = Magnesium Oil
MX1 = Maxi Max 1
MX2 = Maxi Max 2
MX3 = Maxi Max 3
NBT = No Big Toe
OIP = Organs In Place
OW = Oil Wells
PBS = Primary Back Stretch
PI = Pure Inventions Green Tea
POP = Points of Perfection Videos
PT = Pretzel Twist
PTW = Pull the Weeds
R/S = Reach/Scoop
SA = Shoulder Alignment
SATI = Step Away the Inches
SH = Safety Harbor, Florida
SITTM = Step it to the Max
SSB = Skin Save Body
SSF = Skin Saver Face
SSS = Skin Saver Solution
ST = Short Torso
T2 – Tempo 2
T8 = Tempo 8
TA = Tempo Arms
TI = Tempo Intermediate
TLB = Tempo Lower Body
TTN = Thread the Needle
TT = Torso Twist or Tempo Torso
TTT = T-Tapp Twist
TWO = Total Workout (aka Beg/Rehab)
TWO SS = Total Workout Super Slow
WUS = Warm up Stretches


Nem rovid. 



Udv,

Zula


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 31)

Ez a rövidítéses lista nagyon hasznos! Bár jópárat még nem tudok...de idővel!

AL-t már Sati is mondta, az hogy néz ki, mármint a gyakorlat?
Na, inkább rákerestem. ha mást is érdekel:
http://t-tapp.com/articles/legs/index.html


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 31)

*T-Tapp Twist - to Trim Torso *

<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CZsuzsi%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="Edit-Time-Data" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CZsuzsi%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_editdata.mso"><!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype> *Starting Position:* Body needs to be in correct anatomical alignment. Place feet approximately <st1:metricconverter productid="12 inches" w:st="on">12 inches</st1:metricconverter> apart with toes forward, knees bent, and push knees outward (KLT). It is very important to keep this position throughout the entire sequence!<o></o>
<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/> <v:formulas> <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/> </v:formulas> <vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/> <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/> </v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_i1025" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:102pt; height:162.75pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Zsuzsi\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://t-tapp.com/articles/shorttorso/tw1.jpg"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]-->




<!--[endif]--><o></o>
*Counts 1-2:* One and a half twist to left (count 1 is full twist and count 2 is half twist -i.e.: don't return all the way forward). <o></o>
*Form check:* as you twist to left, concentrate to tighten right knee and thigh so right knee doesn't move forward. You might not be able to twist as far back, but the object is to keep both knees bent and facing forward. Goal is to isolate upper body from lower body. Don't shift weight - keep hips equal and facing forward. Just twist upper spine. 
<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1026" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:102pt;height:161.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Zsuzsi\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.jpg" o:href="http://t-tapp.com/articles/shorttorso/tw2.jpg"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]-->




*Count 3:* Full twist all the way to the right until shoulders are "square" to side wall. 
*Form Check:* Keep arms at shoulder height - right elbow should be same height as left shoulder. Keep left knee pushing out and aiming towards little toe. This is very important for anatomical alignment/isolation and sciatica neuro-kinetic transmission. Be sure to keep knees bent and equally and facing forward.
<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1027" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:103.5pt;height:160.5pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Zsuzsi\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image003.jpg" o:href="http://t-tapp.com/articles/shorttorso/tw3.jpg"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]-->



<!--[endif]--><o></o>
*Count 3: Form Check:* Even though both knees are bent/facing forward, notice how Wendy's stripe is different from previous photo. This is because her left knee has moved inward to big toe and her left hip has relaxed. For successful inch loss, keep hips and knee isolated to front wall and shoulders "square" to side wall. (This is not easy!) <o></o>
<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1028" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:103.5pt;height:160.5pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Zsuzsi\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image004.jpg" o:href="http://t-tapp.com/articles/shorttorso/tw4.jpg"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]-->



<!--[endif]--><o></o>
*Count 4:* Keeping knees bent, reach down side of right leg behind right knee. Head should be down with neck relaxed. Use right hand to hold left hand to "pull" it behind the right knee. This is to help pull left shoulder into correct position ("square" to side wall) and get optimal torque of the spine. Tighten and push left knee "KLT" as you reach down. <o></o>
<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1029" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:103.5pt;height:169.5pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Zsuzsi\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image005.jpg" o:href="http://t-tapp.com/articles/shorttorso/tw5.jpg"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]-->



<!--[endif]--><o></o>
*Count 4: Form Check: *Even though Wendy is correctly aiming hands behind the knee, she isn't pulling her left arm back. Note how her shoulders are not level - compare to previous photo. Note: this is very difficult to do but not impossible - spinal flexibility and strength will come with practice. <o></o>
<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1030" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:58.5pt;height:138.75pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Zsuzsi\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image006.jpg" o:href="http://t-tapp.com/articles/shorttorso/tw6.jpg"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]-->









<!--[endif]--><o></o>​ <!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1032" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:60pt;height:138pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Zsuzsi\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image008.jpg" o:href="http://t-tapp.com/articles/shorttorso/tw8.jpg"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]--><o></o>​ *Counts 5-6-7-8:* Keeping head down "roll" up one vertebrae at a time in spinal twist position (shoulders "square" to side wall). As you "roll" up, upper body should face side wall by end of count 8. Most beginners do not have the strength to hold full twist to side wall and end up rotating to the front by count 8. Concentrate to keep spinal torque throughout "roll" up. Keep hands in line from ankles to hip. <o></o>
*Form Check:* As you "roll" up, be sure to push out the left knee (KLT) to keep hips isolated. Do not lean or shift weight into left hip. Repeat for a total of 10, but on the 10th rep., stop at ankles (don't roll up). Instead move hands to front of feet. 
<table style="width: 610px; height: 184px;" border="0" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="4"><tbody><tr><td>
</td><td>
</td></tr><tr><td>
</td><td>
</td></tr><tr><td>
</td><td>
</td></tr><tr><td>
</td><td>
</td></tr><tr><td>
</td><td>
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Kanako (2009 Július 31)

Zula írta:


> B/R = Beginner Rehab (aka Total Workout)



Ezek szerint megvan nekünk a Total Workout is!! Aki az Instructional 2-t letöltötte, annak van egy "Beginner" nevű videója a mappában. Az a "Beginner Rehab" vagyis a "Total Workout"!  Ha jól láttam, BC alatt vagy BWO vagy ez.

Úgy örülök, hogy ez kiderült! Akkor mégis megvan, jeee! :mrgreen:


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 31)

Kanako írta:


> Ezek szerint megvan nekünk a Total Workout is!! Aki az Instructional 2-t letöltötte, annak van egy "Beginner" nevű videója a mappában. Az a "Beginner Rehab" vagyis a "Total Workout"!  Ha jól láttam, BC alatt vagy BWO vagy ez.
> 
> Úgy örülök, hogy ez kiderült! Akkor mégis megvan, jeee! :mrgreen:



Kanako,


Milyen jo, hogy ilyen okos vagy!!!  Valoban a Beginner Rehab = Total Workout.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 31)

Ez tényleg szuper! 
Eddig bele sem néztem az I2-be, csak ma reggel és kérdezni is akartam, mi ez a két tornavideó, tehát az egyik _Total Workout - Beginner Rebab_, a másik _Building Balance and Inch Loss Layer by Layer_.


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Július 31)

engem még mindig összezavartok a rövidítésekkel, meg az angol gyakorlat nevekkel :-D, de az mehgnyugtat, hogy ha már a basicet, vahgy az Instr. 1-t csinálom, olyan rossz eredményem nem lehet :-D


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Július 31)

nekem pedig az lenne a kérdésem, hogy ha a 15 perces basic workout plus-t csinálom minden reggel, akkor lehet e mellette délután csinálni a step away the inches-t? mert egy kicsit már meg vagyok zavarodva a sok anyagtól...


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 31)

prányi panni írta:


> nekem pedig az lenne a kérdésem, hogy ha a 15 perces basic workout plus-t csinálom minden reggel, akkor lehet e mellette délután csinálni a step away the inches-t? mert egy kicsit már meg vagyok zavarodva a sok anyagtól...


 
Szia!

Lehet, de akkor az már teljes edzésnek számít (a két edzésidő összeadódik). Szóval - ha csak nem boot camp-ezel, akkor másnap tarts pihenő napot.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 31)

Ma reggeli BWO+, meg OIP/HF meg volt.
Már alig várom az esti HTF1-t. Olyan kíváncsi vagyok, hogy mennyivel fog jobban menni a tegnapi naphoz viszonyítva.


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Július 31)

köszi a választ enci! 
még annyi lenne a kérdésem, hogy boot camp-ezni mikor lehet elkezdeni?
kell előtte valamennyi ideig csak basic workout plus-t csinálni?
és ha mégis egyből boot campezel akkor eshet valami bajod?


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

prányi panni írta:


> köszi a választ enci!
> még annyi lenne a kérdésem, hogy boot camp-ezni mikor lehet elkezdeni?
> kell előtte valamennyi ideig csak basic workout plus-t csinálni?
> és ha mégis egyből boot campezel akkor eshet valami bajod?



szia panni,
olvass vissza, a válaszokat megtalálod.
nem eshet bajod.  figyelj arra,hogy ne tréningeld túl magad.
első körben pont elég egy 4 napos BC is.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

*Gyalogláshoz*

SATI és Step-it-Max anyaghoz beigazítási segítség. És persze bármikor amikor gyalogolsz, teheted így. Múltkor az órára menet és jövet így gyalogoltam (2x20 perc), mire hazaértem este, éreztem a csípőmet, lábaimat rendesen <!--[endif]--><o></o>

<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]-->


> 1. Body should be in alignment.<o></o>
> 2. Feet should be going straight ahead.
> 3. Shoulders should be back and your back should be straight. Make sure you are not stooping over. You get your shoulders back by rolling your shoulders back and flipping your hands
> 4. You need to have the balls of your feet on the ground while your big toe is up.<o></o>
> ...


<!--[endif]--><o></o>


1. A test legyen beigazítva
2. A lábfejek nézzenek előre (nincs kacsaláb!)
3. Vállak legyenek hátul, a hátad legyen egyenes. Figyelj, hogy ne lépj keresztbe. A vállaidat úgy tudod hátravinni, hogy hátrakörzöl velük és közben a tenyered előrenéz
4. A talpadon a tappancsok érintik a talajt, de a nagylábujjad nem.
5. Billentsd a csípőd
6. Feszítsd meg a hasad
7. Emeld a bordákat (nem előretolás, hanem felfelé emelés!)
8. Figyelj, hogy a térdeid mindig egy picit hajlítva legyenek
[FONT=&quot][a láb teljes kinyújtásával a térdek még mindig tudnak picit behajlítva maradni. tehát nem lockoljuk hátra őket ütközésig!][/FONT]


----------



## prányi panni (2009 Július 31)

kösziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 31)

Sati15 írta:


> SATI és Step-it-Max anyaghoz beigazítási segítség. És persze bármikor amikor gyalogolsz, teheted így. Múltkor az órára menet és jövet így gyalogoltam (2x20 perc), mire hazaértem este, éreztem a csípőmet, lábaimat rendesen <!--[endif]--><o></o>
> 
> <!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
> 
> ...



ez a nagylábujj nem érinti... ez nekem furcsa. Sati, te tudom otthon vagy az ilyenekben, Alexanderék mit mondanak erről? ott sem éritse a nagylábujj?


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

ZiD írta:


> ez a nagylábujj nem érinti... ez nekem furcsa. Sati, te tudom otthon vagy az ilyenekben, Alexanderék mit mondanak erről? ott sem éritse a nagylábujj?



Alexanderben sem érinti a nagylábujj. Sőt, ha elmész egy MBT boltba és megcsináltatod a talpvizsgálatot, ott is azt fogják mondani, hogy a nagylábujjon ne legyen súly, csak esetleg minimális.  
Pontosabban: nem kell felemelned külön erővel a nagylábujjad (de ha anélkül meg tudod tenni, hogy görcsöljön a lábad, megteheted amikor tappogsz). Leérhet a talajra a nagylábujj, *csak súly ne legyen rajta*. A jó KLT ezt abszolút elősegíti.

Alexanderben 3 ponton oszlik el a súly a talpon. Ahogy a tappban is. A nagylábujj alatt, a kislábujj alatt és a sarok alatt középen.
A jógában is ezen a 3 ponton állunk, csak ott a lábak (lábujjak) összeérnek álláskor, míg Alexanderben, tappban és normál állásban mindig *csípőcsont*széles (nem csípő, hanem csípőcsont!) a terpesz és a lábfejek párhuzamosak. A tappban viszont külön figyelem van azon, hogy a párhuzamosság a külső talpélekre vonatkozik!

A tappban az erős KLT miatt a nagylábujj alatti terület picit felemelkedhet,ez az elején nem gond ahogy Teresa mondja, de arra kéne törekedni, hogy ez a 3 pont meglegyen a talajon. Ahogy erősödik a lábunk, úgy egyre könnyebb lesz ezt megtartani.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

Juhhéj! Ma megkaptam az edzéstervet Michelle-től. Nincs benne BC!!!!
Van több egymás utáni nap és vannak pihenőnapok. De teljes edzés egész hónapra csak 3 db van betéve, a többi mind nem esik a teljes edzés kategóriába (korábban pont Michelle részletezte ki, hogy melyik-melyik).

Beszúrom ide ezt a részletezést, mert asszem ez nem lett áthozva a jógás topikból:



> *Short Workouts (rövidek)
> *
> Basic workout plus
> Instructional 1
> ...



És minden héten más területre kell fókuszálni a figyelmet erősebben.
Ugyanakkor OIP/HF napi 2x, HD minden nagyobb étkezés után és persze a sok ivás még rajta van a listán


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 31)

Sati15 írta:


> Juhhéj! Ma megkaptam az edzéstervet Michelle-től. Nincs benne BC!!!!
> Van több egymás utáni nap és vannak pihenőnapok. De teljes edzés egész hónapra csak 3 db van betéve, a többi mind nem esik a teljes edzés kategóriába (korábban pont Michelle részletezte ki, hogy melyik-melyik).
> 
> Beszúrom ide ezt a részletezést, mert asszem ez nem lett áthozva a jógás topikból:
> ...







En olvastam mar olyan sikertortenetet is, amiben az illetonek csak a kony volt meg (no dvd a konyvhoz, no audio, semmi az eg vilagon). Es ugy fogyott egy egesz ruhameretet harom het alatt.
A konyvben javasolja, sot ajanlja Theresa a BC-t, mint elso momentumot a T-Tapp elkezdesehez. 
( bar tudom Sati, hogy a konyvet nem olvastad, ezert gondolkodhatsz ugy, ahogyan)

Nem minenkinek adatik meg, hogy online, instruktor mellett pici lepesrol-lepesre kezdje a Tappot. Sokaknak a celja a fogyas, es ehhez a BC kivalo kezdorugas.
Aki a konyv ajanlasaval akarja csinalni, az nyugodtan kezdheti a BC-vel, akar a gyengebb verzioval, csak ismerni kell elotte a gyakorlatokat, szepen kovetni a beallitasokat es ehhez minden segedanyag a rendelkezesetekre all.

En azt szeretem a Tapp-ban, hogy foleg otthoni program es nagyon egyenre szabott. Mindenki sajat magahoz tudja igazitani.

Jaj es meg valami, megfigyeltetek mar, hogy a csajok melle nem laposodott el, mire lefogytak? Mondjuk valamennyiket biztosan csokken, de nem total lapos, mint mikor aerobics-kal, vagy mas dinamikus sporttal fogy az ember.
Majd nezzetek csak meg.
Teszek fel majd egy par sikersztori fotot, ott jol latszik.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

Zula írta:


> En olvastam mar olyan sikertortenetet is, amiben az illetonek csak a kony volt meg (no dvd a konyvhoz, no audio, semmi az eg vilagon). Es ugy fogyott egy egesz ruhameretet harom het alatt.
> A konyvben javasolja, sot ajanlja Theresa a BC-t, mint elso momentumot a T-Tapp elkezdesehez.
> ( bar tudom Sati, hogy a konyvet nem olvastad, ezert gondolkodhatsz ugy, ahogyan)
> 
> ...



Én is olvastam olyan sikertörténetet, ahol csak PBS-t csinált az illető, semmi mást, mégis szépen fogyott.
Mondjuk ha igazán odafigyel az ember minden részletre, bizony az a PBS sem kispályás, még ha egyszerűbbnek is tűnik mint a többi tapp gyakorlat 

Az online tréner ezesetben nem oszt nem szoroz, mert végül is ő is mondhatta volna, hogy "na gyerekek, kezdjünk 4 nap BC-vel" vagy ilyesmi, mégsem így lett. Pedig valójában erre számítottam 
Michelle-nek teljes "tapp-önéletrajzot" kellett írni, mielőtt küldött egy tervet. Tehát tudja mi a célom, mennyit kell leadjak, és tudja, hogy mióta tappogok és miket.
Nekem is van bőven mit leadnom, de agyonhajtani sem akarom magam (nem rohanok, zaklattam már a testem sokáig a több terheléssel más sportokkal), ezért nem gondoltam elsőre a BC-re a magam szempontjából. De mivel már tappogok egy hónapja minden másnap rendszeresen, ezért elkezdtem fontolgatni legalább egy 4 napos BC-t. Bevallom kicsit csalódtam is, hogy Michelle nem tett bele  Sőt, a kedvenc teljes anyagom, a Tempo Arms sincs benne  De a SITM bekerült hálistennek, azt is imádom! 


Azért ha belegondolok, hogy ha tényleg odafigyelek a részletekre (edzővel vagy anélkül), akkor is mennyi eredményt hoz a kitartás és a következetesség... nos BC vagy nem, a Tapp-pal hamarabb jönnek az eredmények.
Kitartó voltam én már és következetes más sportokkal is, de ilyen eredményeim nem voltak, főleg nem ennyi idő alatt.

A könyvemet meg már nagyon várom, de úgy sejtem csak két hét múlva tudom rávetni magam


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

Zula írta:


> Jaj es meg valami, megfigyeltetek mar, hogy a csajok melle nem laposodott el, mire lefogytak? Mondjuk valamennyiket biztosan csokken, de nem total lapos, mint mikor aerobics-kal, vagy mas dinamikus sporttal fogy az ember.
> Majd nezzetek csak meg.
> Teszek fel majd egy par sikersztori fotot, ott jol latszik.



Ó igen, ez nekem is feltűnt! Hogy nagyon arányosan fogytak le. Mintha a test rátalált volna az "alapvető formájára" minden szempontból.


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Július 31)

Szervusztok!
Most csöppentem ide a fórumotokra. Visszafelé olvastam az oldalakat, s egyre ígéretesebbnek tűnik ez a mozgásforma, de nem tudom megfejteni egyetlen gyakorlatát sem. Hol is kellett volna kezdenem? (Remélem nem az első oldalon 
Ha ráértek,irányítsatok a megfelelő oldalra, hogy némi elmélettel is felszerelkezve minél hamarabb én is nekiláthassak a mozgásnak. (Rájöttem, hogy a kerékpározás, a kerti -, a házi munka nem elég.)
Köszönöm !Legyen szép napotok!
Rózsa


----------



## ZiD (2009 Július 31)

Erőleves írta:


> Szervusztok!
> Most csöppentem ide a fórumotokra. Visszafelé olvastam az oldalakat, s egyre ígéretesebbnek tűnik ez a mozgásforma, de nem tudom megfejteni egyetlen gyakorlatát sem. Hol is kellett volna kezdenem? (Remélem nem az első oldalon
> Ha ráértek,irányítsatok a megfelelő oldalra, hogy némi elmélettel is felszerelkezve minél hamarabb én is nekiláthassak a mozgásnak. (Rájöttem, hogy a kerékpározás, a kerti -, a házi munka nem elég.)
> Köszönöm !Legyen szép napotok!
> Rózsa



pedig tessék csak szépen elolvasni ezt a topicot az elejétől! 
ez a t-tapp, bár agyon lelkendezünk róla, de nem olyan csodaszer., amitől hipp-hopp tévé előtt csipszet eszegetve lerepülnek a kilók. azért keményen meg kell dolgozni, odafigyelve, alaposan utánaolvasni, tanulmányozni, kipróbálgatni... úgy hatékony igazán...
Ha még arra sem veszed a fáradságot, hogy ezt a pár oldalt elolvasd az elejétől, sztem akkor ne várj nagy eredményeket..


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

Erőleves írta:


> Szervusztok!
> Most csöppentem ide a fórumotokra. Visszafelé olvastam az oldalakat, s egyre ígéretesebbnek tűnik ez a mozgásforma, de nem tudom megfejteni egyetlen gyakorlatát sem. Hol is kellett volna kezdenem? (Remélem nem az első oldalon
> Ha ráértek,irányítsatok a megfelelő oldalra, hogy némi elmélettel is felszerelkezve minél hamarabb én is nekiláthassak a mozgásnak. (Rájöttem, hogy a kerékpározás, a kerti -, a házi munka nem elég.)
> Köszönöm !Legyen szép napotok!
> Rózsa



Szia,
Márpedig a dolgok az elejüknél szoktak kezdődni, nem a végüknél... *Ajánlott oldal: 1.
*(Illetve a Yoga és fitnesz topik 510. oldalától a legvégéig...)
Ha már mindent elolvastál, akkor már látod, hogy mi az, amit nem fogsz megkérdezni, mert már kaptál rá választ 
Azután gyere és csatlakozz.


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Július 31)

Húúúúúúúúú!
Csak 8 napja mentem egy kis netmentes szabira, és mire visszatértem már külön topicja van a TAPPOGÁSNAK!
Máris belevetem magam és végigolvasom, illetve előbb a mai adagomat megcsinálom és majd utána...


----------



## Elendke (2009 Július 31)

Kedves Tapp-tarsaim! 

Ugy tunik, hogy a BC-m csak 6 napos lett, mert ma szunetet kellett tartanom (piros nap  )...de nem tudom mi tevo legyek....
Mert ez tobb mint 4 es kevesebb, mint a 7. Lehet, hogy most kutbaesett minden??? Hogy folytassam, minden masnappal, vagy ma es holnap szunet, mint egy normal BC? no de melyik? JAJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ segitsetek kerlek szepen.
Pedig olyan szep volt minden )))))).


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 31)

Sati!
És milyen edzéstervet kaptál, kíváncsi vagyok! Mikor is kezded?

Elendke!
Én a magam esze szerint folytatnám tovább, de Sati biztos mást fog mondani, mintha olvastam volna, hogy ha nem jön össze a tervezett nap, akkor úgy folytasd, mintha vége lenne a BC-nek!

Hú, melyik is a PBS?


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 31)

Amúgy érdekes módon, nekem a konditerem után sem fogyott el annyit a mellem, mint gondoltam, talán mert épült egy kis izom alatta, ezáltal jobb lett a tartása is...nem tudom.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 31)

Sziasztok!

Az én Boot Camp-em 2-ik napja:

Reggel: BWO+, OIP/HF
Ebéd után: HD
Este: PBS/HTF1

HTF1 -es haladás tegnaphoz képest +1 ismétlés mindenből (5 db ismétlés mindenből).
A HTF1 végén - még a nyújtás előtt - van egy Pilates pozíció, aminél tegnap hátragurultam, illetve a fenék csontomon billegtem előre-hátra (egyensúlyoztam), de ma SIKERÜLT, megtartottam. A lábaimat még nem tudom olyan szuperül kinyújtani, de majd jön az is.
Ez fantasztikus érzés. A TAPP egyszerűen mindennap tartogat valami meglepetést, egy újabb felfedezést a saját testemmel kapcsolatban.
Vajon mit tartogat a holnapi TAPP-ogásom :?:


----------



## ffiducia9 (2009 Július 31)

Sajnos a mai tornám nekem is elmaradt. (Ma minden tervemet áthúzta vmi, vki.) Így csak 4 nap lett a tervezett 7-ből. De nem szomorkodom, mert egyrészt 1 ruhaméret csökkenéssel is boldog leszek , másrészt az izmaim is örültek, hogy fellélegezhetnek. Olyan régóta tornázom már, hogy pontosan érzem, mikor jön jól a pihi. Semmi gondom nem volt, csak érzem, hogy jó így... 
De holnap folytatom tovább. Talán minden másnap, még nem tudom. 
Érdekes, hogy tényleg csak azért kezdtem el tappolni, mert annyira lelkesek voltatok. Hittem is, nem is az eredményességben, és úgy gondoltam, egy próbát megér. Mit veszíthetek? És tényleg. Nagyon élvezem. 
Egész nap az járt a fejemben, hogy de jó lenne tornázni, és nem győztem csitítani magam: jó ez így! kell a szünet! Érzem...
De akkor is! Függő lettem?


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

Elendke írta:


> Kedves Tapp-tarsaim!
> 
> Ugy tunik, hogy a BC-m csak 6 napos lett, mert ma szunetet kellett tartanom (piros nap  )...de nem tudom mi tevo legyek....
> Mert ez tobb mint 4 es kevesebb, mint a 7. Lehet, hogy most kutbaesett minden??? Hogy folytassam, minden masnappal, vagy ma es holnap szunet, mint egy normal BC? no de melyik? JAJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ segitsetek kerlek szepen.
> Pedig olyan szep volt minden )))))).



zsuzsonak igaza van, mást mondok 

Először is: Gratulálok a 6 nap BC-hez! Ügyes vagy!
2. A piros napokon is lehet tappogni (persze ha gyengének érzed magad, jól teszed ha inkább pihensz. mindig hallgass a testedre!)
3. Nem esett a kútba semmi. Hiszen csináltál 6 nap BC-t.
4. Igen, végetért. Tartsál szünetet és utána minden másnap tappogj. *Olvasd át a BC leírását újra!!!*
5. Most is szép minden! 
6. A BC ajánlott ideje 4-14 nap. Tehát lehet 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, stb.
Nyugodtan abbahagyhatod a pánikolást! Senki sem mondta, hogy kötelezően 7-nek (vagy bármennyinek) kéne lenni. Hol olvastál félre? Az egy dolog ha te többet szerettél volna.... Tessék a megtett útnak örülni!!! 

+1. *MINDENKINEK!!*
Hová rohantok?????? Értsétek meg: *A KEVESEBB TÖBB!!!*
Terjesszétek ki a hiteteket, hogy a dolog akkor is működik, ha nem tappogsz minden nap.
Terjesszétek ki a türelmeteket, vagy fejlesszétek ki és lássátok be, hogy a tapp ugyan nagyon eredményes módszer, akkor sem hat 1 nap alatt. Ahogy ZiD is mondta, bizony evvel is meg kell dolgozni. És néha az a munka legnehezebb része, hogy pihenőnapot tartsál! Igen, észrevettük, hogy függőek lettünk hamar... a függőséget (főleg a kezdetit) önmérséklettel lehet kezelni. Azt hiszem kihagyni egy napi tornát talán nem akkora megterhelés, mint mondjuk kihagyni a kedvenc falatodat ha épp diétáznál... (szabadon helyettesíthető egyéb függőségeiddel  )

Még valami. Ha függő vagy és függő is szeretnél maradni, akkor is van választási lehetőséged. Csinálj csakis rövid edzéseket 6x egy héten, és egy pihenőnapot. Ekkor nem tréningeled túl magad, mégis tappogtál.

És újra elismétlem minden vakon BC-be ugrónak: A mohóság nem elég? Több kell??? Vegyetek egy nagy levegőt MOST, lassan fújjátok ki és gondoljátok át, hogy milyen indíttatásból vágtok bele egy BC-be. 
Ha megvan, akkor döntsétek el, hogy mennyi nap lesz. ÉSSZERŰEN, számodra előreláthatóan kivitelezhető formában! Aztán kezdd el. Tartsd magad az általad kiszabott utadhoz.
Ha úgy alakul, hogy nem tudod tartani, akkor vége annak a szakasznak. Akkor szünet jön, majd kétnaponta tapp, esetleg naponta kicsitapp. 

És egy kérdés: Tedd fel magadnak a kérdést: Mit válaszolna erre a kérdésemre Teresa? Ha nem tudod még (mert egyenlőre csak a számolását hallod a fejedben , akkor van egy egyszerű lehetőséged: OLVASS VISSZA. Nagyon sok tanács és fontos tudnivaló lett már eddig is összegyűjtve. Élj a lehetőséggel és lapozz vissza. Itt is és a másik topikban is.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

ffiducia9 írta:


> Sajnos a mai tornám nekem is elmaradt. (Ma minden tervemet áthúzta vmi, vki.) Így csak 4 nap lett a tervezett 7-ből. De nem szomorkodom, mert egyrészt 1 ruhaméret csökkenéssel is boldog leszek , másrészt az izmaim is örültek, hogy fellélegezhetnek. Olyan régóta tornázom már, hogy pontosan érzem, mikor jön jól a pihi. Semmi gondom nem volt, csak érzem, hogy jó így...
> De holnap folytatom tovább. Talán minden másnap, még nem tudom.
> Érdekes, hogy tényleg csak azért kezdtem el tappolni, mert annyira lelkesek voltatok. Hittem is, nem is az eredményességben, és úgy gondoltam, egy próbát megér. Mit veszíthetek? És tényleg. Nagyon élvezem.
> Egész nap az járt a fejemben, hogy de jó lenne tornázni, és nem győztem csitítani magam: jó ez így! kell a szünet! Érzem...
> De akkor is! Függő lettem?



Köszönöm, hogy ezt így megosztottad és így osztottad meg éppen.  Ugyanis pont tökéletes példa lettél az előbbi mondandóm végére  
Főleg ezzel a végén:


> jó ez így! kell a szünet! Érzem...



Látjátok? Érzi! Ez a lényeg! 
a függőségről meg már írtam....


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

Ezennel jelzem, hogy feltettem a túltréningelésről egy célzott kérdést a fórumban, remélem kapok rá választ és akkor a "helyszínről" jön a tudósítás


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Július 31)

Sati15 írta:


> Ezennel jelzem, hogy feltettem a túltréningelésről egy célzott kérdést a fórumban, remélem kapok rá választ és akkor a "helyszínről" jön a tudósítás




Szerintem a válasz a következő:

Less is more! Yes YOU can!


----------



## Zula (2009 Július 31)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Sati!
> És milyen edzéstervet kaptál, kíváncsi vagyok! Mikor is kezded?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

Sati15 írta:


> Ezennel jelzem, hogy feltettem a túltréningelésről egy célzott kérdést a fórumban, remélem kapok rá választ és akkor a "helyszínről" jön a tudósítás



na már kaptam is választ.

két helyre irányítottak, nagyjából ugyanazt írják mindkét helyen:

http://web.archive.org/web/20070826152711/forum.t-tapp.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15098

http://forum.t-tapp.com/showthread.php?t=60664



> OVERTRAINING
> Insomnia
> * Achiness or pain in the muscles and/or joints
> * Fatigue
> ...




*Röviden a túledzés tünetei *(azt gondoltam a tapp-túledzésnek esetleg speciális tünetei is vannak, de ezek végül is ugyanazok, amik más edzésformáknál is a túledzettségre utalnak.)

- álmatlanság
- izom és/vagy ízületi fájdalmak
- fáradtság
- fejfájás
- emelkedett reggeli pulzus
- hirtelen képességvesztés egy edzés végrehajtására
- motiválatlanság és energiahiány
- fokozott érzékenység a hidegre, fájó torok és egyéb betegségek
- étvágycsökkenés
- csökkenő teljesítmény



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Overtraining isn't a black and white or you are or you aren't phenomenon. There are different degrees. If you catch it quickly you can take a days rest and be right back at it BUT if a person pushes seriously into the overtraining continuum (you can see this in distance runners) it can take as much as 6-months of rest to get back to normal.
> [/FONT]



A túledzés nem egy fekete v. fehér szituáció,hogy vagy túledzett vagy, vagy nem. Különféle fokai vannak. Ha hamar észreveszed, akkor tarthaszt egy pihenőnapot és újra visszatérhetsz az edzéshez. De ha valaki keményen túledzi magát (pld. a hosszútávfutók) beletelhet 6 hónapba is, amíg a test vissza tud térni a normális állapotába.



> 1.Decreased performance
> Slower reaction times, reduced speeds and lowered endurance levels are all common signs of overtraining.
> 
> Csökkent teljesítmény
> ...


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Július 31)

Sati15 írta:


> zsuzsonak igaza van, mást mondok


Szóval...így gondoltam, csak nem jól fogalmaztam. Tehát normális tornánál az lenne, hogy folytasd, DE mint írtam, úgy emlékeztem, hogy itt akkor vége! EZ MÁS!
Én holnap próbálok este elkezdeni egy BC-t, lehet, hogy csak 4 napos lesz, nem gond....habár a 4. napomon kick-box lesz....akkor szerintetek, csináljak aznap egy dupla edzést, vagy a kick-box lesz a 4. nap?

Jó éjt!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

Sati15 írta:


> Ezennel jelzem, hogy feltettem a túltréningelésről egy célzott kérdést a fórumban, remélem kapok rá választ és akkor a "helyszínről" jön a tudósítás



na már kaptam is választ.

két helyre irányítottak, nagyjából ugyanazt írják mindkét helyen:

http://web.archive.org/web/20070826152711/forum.t-tapp.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15098

http://forum.t-tapp.com/showthread.php?t=60664



> OVERTRAINING
> Insomnia
> * Achiness or pain in the muscles and/or joints
> * Fatigue
> ...




*Röviden a túledzés tünetei *(azt gondoltam a tapp-túledzésnek esetleg speciális tünetei is vannak, de ezek végül is ugyanazok, amik más edzésformáknál is a túledzettségre utalnak.)

- álmatlanság
- izom és/vagy ízületi fájdalmak
- fáradtság
- fejfájás
- emelkedett reggeli pulzus
- hirtelen képességvesztés egy edzés végrehajtására
- motiválatlanság és energiahiány
- fokozott érzékenység a hidegre, fájó torok és egyéb betegségek
- étvágycsökkenés
- csökkenő teljesítmény



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Overtraining isn't a black and white or you are or you aren't phenomenon. There are different degrees. If you catch it quickly you can take a days rest and be right back at it BUT if a person pushes seriously into the overtraining continuum (you can see this in distance runners) it can take as much as 6-months of rest to get back to normal.
> [/FONT]



A túledzés nem egy fekete v. fehér szituáció,hogy vagy túledzett vagy, vagy nem. Különféle fokai vannak. Ha hamar észreveszed, akkor tarthaszt egy pihenőnapot és újra visszatérhetsz az edzéshez. De ha valaki keményen túledzi magát (pld. a hosszútávfutók) beletelhet 6 hónapba is, amíg a test vissza tud térni a normális állapotába.



> 1.Decreased performance
> Slower reaction times, reduced speeds and lowered endurance levels are all common signs of overtraining.
> 
> Csökkent teljesítmény
> ...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Szóval...így gondoltam, csak nem jól fogalmaztam. Tehát normális tornánál az lenne, hogy folytasd, DE mint írtam, úgy emlékeztem, hogy itt akkor vége! EZ MÁS!
> Én holnap próbálok este elkezdeni egy BC-t, lehet, hogy csak 4 napos lesz, nem gond....habár a 4. napomon kick-box lesz....akkor szerintetek, csináljak aznap egy dupla edzést, vagy a kick-box lesz a 4. nap?
> 
> Jó éjt!



A Kbox lesz a 4. nap.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Július 31)

Zula írta:


> zsuzso100 írta:
> 
> 
> > Sati!
> ...


----------



## ffiducia9 (2009 Augusztus 1)

A túledzésről az jutott eszembe, amikor évekkel ezelőtt egy nyáron Bíró Ica első anyagával hoztam magam formába (tulajdonképpen a tornázási láz is akkor, vele vette kezdetét nálam, habár anyu kb. 10 éves koromtól vitt magával jógázni, de akkor nagyon hülyén éreztem magam a sok asszonyság között, s emlékszem, valaki mindig bealudt, és éktelen horkolásával igencsak hátráltatta az összpontosítást...). 
Egy ideig minden nap kétszer tornáztam rá, még csak véletlenül sem hagytam volna ki egyetlen napot sem, aztán valahogy egy mégis kimaradt. Aztán még egy. És az eredményeim nem hogy nem csökkentek, sőt, egyre látványosabbakká váltak. Így aztán a napi két edzésből 1 lett, a heti 7 edzésből 6, majd 5, végül 4. Sokkal jobban tudtam koncentrálni, erőt kifejteni, mint amikor dupláztam. Ekkor tanultam meg a pihenőnapok fontosságát és értelmét. 
És a tegnapi pihenőnapot sem kudarcként élem meg, épp ellenkezőleg: olyan, mintha tornáztam volna, vagyis tovább szépültem, alakultam. Nap-nap után látom a változást a testemen, és ugyanígy hat belül is. 

Úgyhogy a pihenőnap tulajdonképpen ajándék; egy nagy levegővétel, ami átjárja a testet, kipucolja a csúfságokat és feltölt energiával. (Bocs, ha túl filozófikus, merengő, elemző vagyok. )


----------



## kondacsne.rk (2009 Augusztus 1)

[ az üzenetek elszállása ellen:
mielőtt rányomsz az elküld gombra, kopizd ki a beírásod egy word fájlba mondjuk. akkor nem veszik el. sőt eleve írhatod oda is a választ és azt kopizod be ide. 
morgással még nem kerültek elő az elveszett üzenetek  pedig próbáltam  [/quote]

Köszi a jó tanácsot, magamtól nem jutott az eszembe!kiss

Már megint alig győzlek benneteket visszaolvasni, pedig csak két napig nem voltam a gép közelében (írásilag- olvasásilag). 
<O</O
A napi tappogás azért megvolt (BWO+ vagy I.1) és most, hogy már egyre több testrészemet tudom egy-egy gyakorlat alatt a helyén tartani, tapasztaltam meg azt a fajta izzadást, amiről írni szoktatok. Ez már nem csak a kánikula hatása!
<O</O
A másik tapasztalatom, hogy kipróbáltam az irodai változatott a munkahelyen. (Kis cetlin pálcika emberkés grafikával vittem be, mert a céges rendszer olyan védelemmel van ellátva, hogy alig enged valamit megnyitni!) Szóval az ebéd utáni kókadtság ellen kiváló volt! Olyan munkám volt akkor, hogy szinte csak a mosdóba jutottam ki reggel óta, még ennem is a gép mellett kellett csipegetve két számítás vagy két mondat megfogalmazása között. A déli fekvésű irodában légkondi hiányában délre már 30 fok körül lehetett. Ásítoztam, nem tudta koncentrálni. Ekkor csináltam meg az irodai gyakikat, és míg más kávéval próbált egy kis életet verni magába, addigra én felfrissültem „egy pár karhajlítástól”.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok! 

olvastam a túltréningelést. (visszaolvastam mindent). eszerint túledzettem magam, mert végre kevesebbet eszem, kevésbé vagyok éhes, és nem kívánom az édeset? 
épp azt érzem, hogy a tappogás pozitív hatása ez, nempedig negatív. bár igaz, az étvágyam nem csökken, csak másképp vagyok éhes, valahogy szervezetem tudatosabban diktál, jobban vágyom az egészséges ételekre. 
vagy én is hipochonder vagyok.  

kipróbáltam cipőben a tappogást, nekem nem jött be.
kipróbáltam a hd-t kaja után, bár csak egyszer, de a kaja utáni köd nem veszett el, de lehet, csak a hegyi levegő tette. 

ez persze csak az én véleményem.


----------



## Paraplui (2009 Augusztus 1)

Köszi csajok a biztatást, lehet hogy csak ez hiányzik néha, hogy valaki higgyen bennem, ha én már (még) magamban nem tudok.
Két pihinap után olyan horpadásokat fedezek fel magamon (természetesen jó értelemben), amit még sose tudtam mással elérni. 
Tökjó!
Sajna én nagyon nem szeretem az angol nyelvet, úgyhogy, " ich kann das schaffen" "je peux le faire"


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 1)

*Transformation*

Sziasztok,



http://www.lowcarbfriends.com/bbs/main-lowcarb-lobby/398868-q-sandooch.html


Itt egy link, picit gorditsetek lejjebb az oldalt es nezzetek sandooch140 (felulrol a negyedik) hozzaszolasaban a kepeket. A lany "legdurvabb" sulya 213 Lb (pound) , ami 96,6 kg. Aztan tappolt es dietazott es most bikinit hord. Kicsit inspiralo. Hm?


----------



## ffiducia9 (2009 Augusztus 1)

Anamaya!

Ezen én is gondolkodtam. Kb. a 2. nap óta én sem vagyok éhes, ill. másképp, ahogy írtad is. A nassolás, étkezések közötti kajálási vágyam csökkent jelentősen, s ez mindenképpen pozitív hatás.

A cipőről: én nem próbáltam még cipőben. Mert mindig mezítláb tornázom (itthon). De azért majd egyszer... hátha jobb.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 1)

Zula írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ez nekünk 100 felettieknek is reményt ad.  köszi a linket.


----------



## Szamira (2009 Augusztus 1)

Zula!

Tényleg nagyon inspiráló, fantasztikusan néz ki a csaj!

Köszi!

Tappogok szorgalmasan napról napra kisebb a pocakom
Egyre jobban izzadok a gyakorlatok alatt, mert egyre jobban és hosszabban tudom tartani a poziciókat.

Én is mezitláb tornázok, mert a szőnyegen nem akarok kinti cipővel.
A lábfejemben is erősödnek az izmok meg az egyensúly érzékem is sokat fejlődött.
Min ez alig két hét alatt, úgy hogy nem csináltam minden nap.

Ja és ma elmentem bikinit venni
Majd lesznek fotók is hogy lássam pontosan honnét is indultam


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 1)

Ma a beginnert -inst 2. (asszem ez a more rehab, ha jól láttam az előző hsz-ekben) csináltam meg.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 1)

Elkezdtem a BC-t, csak 4 naposat tervezek, aztán majd kiderül. Ma az I2-ről a Tape 2-t csináltam....és húha, már befejeztem egy ideje, de még mindig izzadok.
Kérdés: ahogy leültem, annyira szédültem, ez mitől lehet?

És ismét mezítláb csináltam, mert a cipőm nagyon csúszik.


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 1)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Elkezdtem a BC-t, csak 4 naposat tervezek, aztán majd kiderül. Ma az I2-ről a Tape 2-t csináltam....és húha, már befejeztem egy ideje, de még mindig izzadok.
> Kérdés: ahogy leültem, annyira szédültem, ez mitől lehet?
> 
> És ismét mezítláb csináltam, mert a cipőm nagyon csúszik.



Valószínűleg az izzadással sok folyadékot veszítettél, a testmozgás miatt az izmaidban fokozódott a vérkeringés, és így az amúgy is megcsappant keringő vérmennyiségből kevesebb jutott el az agyadig. A legjobb, amit tettél, hogy leültél. A folyadéktereket ilyenkor az izotóniás italok töltik fel a leggyorsabban.

Én ma az Instr1 felénél már úgy megizzadtam, mint egy ló.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 1)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Kérdés: ahogy leültem, annyira szédültem, ez mitől lehet?



Eleget ittál? Friss levegő van benn? 
Alapból a melegben végzett torna nagyon megterhelő, ha nem iszik eleget az ember. Nálunk 1-esen ment a ventilátor, persze nem rám irányítva, de hogy kicsit forogjon a levegő, és én folyamatosan ittam.

(én is BC-t kezdtem ma, de majd meglátjuk az is lesz-e belőle, majd ahogy alakul úgy lesz.  )


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 1)

Akkor éreztem a szédülést/hányingert, mikor leültem, közben abszolút nem. Ittam kb. 1 liter vizet a 48 perc alatt, szerintem elég volt. 
Persze, lehet az is, hogy nincs friss levegő...milyen lenne panellakásban nyugatra néző ablakokkal? :-(
Biztos az időjárás miatt van, olyan fülledtség van.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok!

Az én BC-em 3-ik napja:

Reggel: BWO+, meg egy kis OIP/HF
Ebéd után:  alvás volt
Este: PBS/HTF1, meg egy sorozat HD

Egyre jobban tudok fókuszálni a vállak lehúzására, a has behúzására és közben a lábak koordinálására. 
A ma esti edzés kifejezetten jól esett, pörgök mint egy duracell nyuszi 

Napközben folyamatosan olvasom a ttapp.com fórumon, a "Must read..." topicot. Ajánlom minden angolul tudó figyelmébe, nagyon hasznos.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 1)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Akkor éreztem a szédülést/hányingert, mikor leültem, közben abszolút nem. Ittam kb. 1 liter vizet a 48 perc alatt, szerintem elég volt.
> Persze, lehet az is, hogy nincs friss levegő...milyen lenne panellakásban nyugatra néző ablakokkal? :-(
> Biztos az időjárás miatt van, olyan fülledtség van.



szerintem is a meleg fülledtség. 
mi is panelban lakunk, ezért írtam a ventit.


utána jártam közben a total workoutnak, ami tartalmazza:
inst. 1
bwo +
inst 2
55 perces total workout (szerintem ez a beginner)
plusz:
*NEW Basic Plus Tempo - Level 2 DVD***
Yes You Can With T-Tapp Seminar DVD:* *
Total Workout Audio CD
*Measuring Tips
How To Guidelines booklet
God Made/Man Made Dietary Program brochure
Additional Tips for Optimal Results brochure
Unlimited Free Tech Support


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 1)

mindenki milyen ügyes!
én a tempo armst csináltam meg, nem is oly rég

a héten 2x tornáztam, akkor alig izzadtam, már azt hittem, hogy vmi nem működik, vagy nem jól csináltam

na most aztán folyt tisztességesen mindenhol a víz, meg is nyugodtam :-D


----------



## ritapiri (2009 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok!
Elmentem egy hétre cserkésztáborba a Bakonyba, ahol se térerő, se internet hozzáférés... Gondoltam, hogy írtok majd sokat, de hogy ennyit?! 
Gratulálok mindenkinek a lelkesedéséhez és a kitartásához, én is újra nekivágok, remélem Hozzátok hasonló sikerrel.
Tudom, hogy mindig a keresőt ajánljátok, de nem jártam sikerrel  Könyv formájában melyik bejegyzésben találhatom meg a tapp-ról szóló könyvet vagy könyveket? Bocsi a bénázásomért, és előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 2)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Elkezdtem a BC-t, csak 4 naposat tervezek, aztán majd kiderül. Ma az I2-ről a Tape 2-t csináltam....és húha, már befejeztem egy ideje, de még mindig izzadok.
> Kérdés: ahogy leültem, annyira szédültem, ez mitől lehet?
> 
> És ismét mezítláb csináltam, mert a cipőm nagyon csúszik.


 

Idezek:
<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CLaLa%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> "Elkepzelheto, hogy amikor eloszor csinalod a gyakorlatot, akkor enyhe hanyingered lesz. Ez azert van, mert a T-Tapp nagyon “lymphatikus” es a tested megszabadul a toxikus anyagoktol. Ha igy erzed magad, akkor ha iszol vizet, vagy eszel egy almat, akkor segit.
De ne ulj le vagy fekudj le, mert attol meg rosszabbul fogod erezni magad. Helyette inkabb menj setalni. A T-Tapp egyik nagyszeru kovetkezmenye, hogy ha ujra felepited a neurokinetikus kapcsolatokat es a belso suruseget, utana konnyu szinten tartani. Ezert van ez a bootcamp, hogy ujra felepitsd ezt. Utana nagyon jo eredmenyeid lesznek, ha <st1:city w:st="on">minden</st1:city> masodik nap gyakorlatozol, mielott <st1><st1:city w:st="on">minden</st1:city></st1> harmadik nap kezdenel el gyakorlatozni, ahogyan egyre kozelebb kerulsz a celodhoz."


Remelem jobban vagy.
Nem lehet, hogy a kis rosszulletedben a meregtelenites is kicsit ludas?
Vigyazz magadra.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 2)

ritapiri írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Elmentem egy hétre cserkésztáborba a Bakonyba, ahol se térerő, se internet hozzáférés... Gondoltam, hogy írtok majd sokat, de hogy ennyit?!
> Gratulálok mindenkinek a lelkesedéséhez és a kitartásához, én is újra nekivágok, remélem Hozzátok hasonló sikerrel.
> Tudom, hogy mindig a keresőt ajánljátok, de nem jártam sikerrel  Könyv formájában melyik bejegyzésben találhatom meg a tapp-ról szóló könyvet vagy könyveket? Bocsi a bénázásomért, és előre is köszönöm a segítséget.




A konyv cime Fit and Fabulous in 15 minutes, es az elso ket fejezete itt talalhato:
#182


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 2)

Anamaya írta:


> Ez nekünk 100 felettieknek is reményt ad.  köszi a linket.



Hat tenyleg nem semmi, amit elert ez a no. 

Itt van par motivacios kep a konyvbol is. Azert ezeken a kepeken is volt tulsuly jocskan.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 2)

Zula írta:


> Hat tenyleg nem semmi, amit elert ez a no.
> 
> Itt van par motivacios kep a konyvbol is. Azert ezeken a kepeken is volt tulsuly jocskan.



ezeket is köszönöm, ezek is segítenek.


----------



## Lúzerbubu (2009 Augusztus 2)

Zula írta:


> Hat tenyleg nem semmi, amit elert ez a no.
> 
> Itt van par motivacios kep a konyvbol is. Azert ezeken a kepeken is volt tulsuly jocskan.


Köszönöm a sok nagyon jó anyagot!!

Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy ha valakinek idegrendszeri problémája van, de kezelik gyógyszerekkel így tünetmentes(pl. epilepsziája ) , annak szabad végezni ezeket a gyakorlatokat?
És még egy másik is kérdés. Ezek a gyakorlatok, hogyan hatnak a pajzsmirigyre?


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 2)

Lúzerbubu írta:


> Köszönöm a sok nagyon jó anyagot!!
> 
> Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy ha valakinek idegrendszeri problémája van, de kezelik gyógyszerekkel így tünetmentes(pl. epilepsziája ) , annak szabad végezni ezeket a gyakorlatokat?
> És még egy másik is kérdés. Ezek a gyakorlatok, hogyan hatnak a pajzsmirigyre?



Ezek a gyakorlatok, illetve gyakorlatsorok beindítják a szervezet öngyógyító folyamatát, tehát ha bármilyen pajzsmirigy rendellenesség áll fenn, akkor arra is jótékony hatással lesz. 
Az epilepszia kényes kérdés, mert mindenkinél egyedileg jelentkezik, mindenkinél más váltja ki. Hogy ezek a gyakorlatok kiválthatják-e, nem tudom megmondani, de pl a beginner elején ott van, hogy ha vki beteg, akkor orvosával konzultáljon. (ez volt ám a nesze semmi fogd meg jól, de felelősségteljesen szerintem mást nem lehet erre mondani)


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 2)

Találtam én is olyat, aki bőven 100 felettről indult és siekresen véghez vitte, ma már tréner.
Az alján vannak before-after képek.
http://t-tapp.com/success/heather/index.html


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Hello,
Na nekem nem sikerült elkezdenem az egyhónapos online tréninget időben.
Tegnap kellett volna.
De már így is egy hete köhögtem, tegnapra pont összeszedte magát a betegség és azt mondta: na jó, akkor ma legyengítjük! a dög! így is tett.
Szóval köhögök mint állat, annyi erőm sincs, hogy fél órán át üljek, nemhogy álljak és feszítsek bármilyen izmot. A nyaralásom első napján egy órát voltam napon, azalatt sikerült egy enyhe napszúrást is összeszedni, ráadásul most várom a mensim érkezését is. Asszem ezt hívják akadályoztatásnak 
De nem aggódom. Pihenek a hűs szobában, a kedvesem kényeztet, aztán majd ha magamhoztérek, nekiállok tappogni is.
Addig is a Michelle-től jövő tanácsokat olvasgatom. Például:

Hagyd, hogy az étel megérkezzen hozzád.
Legyél tudatos az evésedben.
Amikor elédkerül egy étel (főétel vagy snack), mielőtt nekilátnál, várj 30 mp-et. Ezalatt a fél perc alatt vegyél egy mély levegőt, fújd ki. Figyeld meg az ételt, nevezd meg magadban mindazt, amit látsz magad előtt (mi van a tányéron), nevezd meg a színeket. szagold meg egyesével ha több-ből áll. gondolj a folyamatra, ahogy hozzád került az étel. hogyan termett, készült, szállítása, kiszolgálása, stb. És csak ezután edd meg. Figyeld az ízeket a szádban, legyél jelen az ételnek, az evésnek. 

Nos, ez egy jó tudatossági gyakorlat. Hajrá!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 2)

Sati15 írta:


> Hello,
> Na nekem nem sikerült elkezdenem az egyhónapos online tréninget időben.
> Tegnap kellett volna.
> De már így is egy hete köhögtem, tegnapra pont összeszedte magát a betegség és azt mondta: na jó, akkor ma legyengítjük! a dög! így is tett.
> ...



Tök jó ez a gyakorlat, köszi, hogy megosztottad velünk. 

Sajnálom, hogy nem vagy túl jól. Úgy látszik a tested rákényszerít a pihenésre.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Talán most az én betegségpéldám másoknak is jótancsként szolgálhat.
Először is pihenek, mert ez az elsődleges fontosságú. Tekintet nélkül arra, hogy egy fizetett tanfolyamon vennék részt éppen.
Vagy tekintet nélkül arra, hogy meghatároztam előre, hogy milyen gyakorlatot mikor csinálok a testem változása érdekében.
Az egészségem, az erőnlétem a legfontosabb és amit tehetek érte az az, hogy pihenek.

És még: Michelle írta, hogy ha már kezdek jobban lenni annyira, hogy tornázzak is, akkor is csak a PBS-t csináljam meg. Semmi többet.
És így is fogok tenni.

Hiába voltam előtte erős, hiába érzem majd magam újra erősnek akár egy fél vagy teljes BWO-hoz is majd, először csak apró lépésekben szoktatjuk vissza a testet a legyengült állapot után.


----------



## mangogirl (2009 Augusztus 2)

lenne egy kérdésem:
egy hétig csináltam a tappot aztán elmentem 4napos bringa túrára, amiből tegnap értem haza de még most is érzem hogy fáradt vagyok, de közben folytatnám a tappot , és ilyenkor egy rövidet már lehet csinálni vagy teljesen meg kell várnom hogy kipihenjem magam? valószínű hogy egy kis túledzés történt mert nem igazán tudtuk megoldani a megfelelő étkezést meg 25kg +súllyal a dombra menni rossz áttételű biciklivel nagy kihívás volt


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 2)

mangogirl írta:


> lenne egy kérdésem:
> egy hétig csináltam a tappot aztán elmentem 4napos bringa túrára, amiből tegnap értem haza de még most is érzem hogy fáradt vagyok, de közben folytatnám a tappot , és ilyenkor egy rövidet már lehet csinálni vagy teljesen meg kell várnom hogy kipihenjem magam? valószínű hogy egy kis túledzés történt mert nem igazán tudtuk megoldani a megfelelő étkezést meg 25kg +súllyal a dombra menni rossz áttételű biciklivel nagy kihívás volt



szerintem mindenképpen pihenj.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 2)

mangogirl, pihenj. a tapp megvár. a testednek meg szüksége van az ellazulásra.


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 2)

Kedves Tapp-Társak!

Ma mégegyszer átolvastam az OIP-tudnivalókat és eszembe jutott valami.
Lehet, hogy nektek minden világos, de én kicsit elbizonytalanodtam, hogy a gyakorlat közben a popsit kell-e megemelni, vagy a hüvelyizmokat (lsd. Kegel-gyakorlat) mert a "fanny" popsit is jelent, meg a nemiszerv tájékot is.
Én a biztonság kedvéért mindkettőt igyekszem megfeszíteni.
Mi a véleményetek?


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 2)

BC: 2. nap. beginner-rel. kipipálva.


----------



## ritapiri (2009 Augusztus 2)

Zula írta:


> A konyv cime Fit and Fabulous in 15 minutes, es az elso ket fejezete itt talalhato:
> #182



Köszi, így megtaláltam 

Ma megcsináltam reggel az instructional 1-et és nagyon jól esett, meg persze folyt rólam a víz. Ráadásul vicces, mert amikor billentem a csípőmet - a beálláskor - már majdnem automatikusan tolom is kifelé a térdemet a comb és fenékizmaimmal. Persze azt még gyakorolnom kell, hogy ezt hogyan tartsam meg a gyakorlatok alatt is, de kezdetnek már jó


----------



## Jogica (2009 Augusztus 2)

Anamaya írta:


> Szerintetek az milyen, hogy amióta tappogok nem szeretem a csokit (kiskorom óta csokifüggő voltam), többször teszteltem (hitetlen vagyok), és ráadásul enyhe kiütéseket is kapok tőle.  Szóval úgy tűnik Teresa néninek köszönhetően leszokom a csokiról és egyéb édességekről. Mostanában a husit sem kívánom, max felvágott, de az se sűrűn.



Na ezeket én is tapasztalom. 
Olyan szinten leszoktam a csokiról, pedig én is függő voltam ám.
És pl. a disznó húst már nem bírom megenni. És egyre kevesebb húst eszek általában is. Ellenben gyerekként utáltam a gombát, de valamiért újfent megeszem. 
Nekem is gyanús Teresa.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 2)

Jogica írta:


> Na ezeket én is tapasztalom.
> Olyan szinten leszoktam a csokiról, pedig én is függő voltam ám.
> És pl. a disznó húst már nem bírom megenni. És egyre kevesebb húst eszek általában is. Ellenben gyerekként utáltam a gombát, de valamiért újfent megeszem.
> Nekem is gyanús Teresa.



vörös husit már régen nem eszem,csak nagy ritkán milánóiban. Viszont tappogás óta általában nem kívánom a husiféléket. szénhidrátot igen, de azt is csak reggel (bár tegnap este sütike is volt, ez a kivétel ami erősíti a szabályt), tényleg jótékony hatással van a szervezetünkre.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Anamaya írta:


> szerintem is a meleg fülledtség.
> mi is panelban lakunk, ezért írtam a ventit.
> 
> 
> ...


Ez most mi?


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Zula írta:


> Idezek:
> <link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CLaLa%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> "Elkepzelheto, hogy amikor eloszor csinalod a gyakorlatot, akkor enyhe hanyingered lesz. Ez azert van, mert a T-Tapp nagyon “lymphatikus” es a tested megszabadul a toxikus anyagoktol. Ha igy erzed magad, akkor ha iszol vizet, vagy eszel egy almat, akkor segit.
> De ne ulj le vagy fekudj le, mert attol meg rosszabbul fogod erezni magad. Helyette inkabb menj setalni. A T-Tapp egyik nagyszeru kovetkezmenye, hogy ha ujra felepited a neurokinetikus kapcsolatokat es a belso suruseget, utana konnyu szinten tartani. Ezert van ez a bootcamp, hogy ujra felepitsd ezt. Utana nagyon jo eredmenyeid lesznek, ha <st1:city w:st="on">minden</st1:city> masodik nap gyakorlatozol, mielott <st1><st1:city w:st="on">minden</st1:city></st1> harmadik nap kezdenel el gyakorlatozni, ahogyan egyre kozelebb kerulsz a celodhoz."
> 
> ...



Köszönöm!
Méregtelenítés? Az összes méregtelenítésem a tappogás....de lehet, hogy itt most minden közrejátszott, ezer fok....
amúgy nem most kezdtem, a rövid programokat csináltam már...habár ez volt az első hosszú program és akkor szédültem és volt hányingerem, mikor leültem, de legalább van tudományos magyarázata is!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Sati15 írta:


> Hello,
> Na nekem nem sikerült elkezdenem az egyhónapos online tréninget időben.
> Tegnap kellett volna.
> De már így is egy hete köhögtem, tegnapra pont összeszedte magát a betegség és azt mondta: na jó, akkor ma legyengítjük! a dög! így is tett.
> ...


Köszi, ez tényleg jó dolog!

Jobbulást!


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 2)

Anamaya írta:


> vörös husit már régen nem eszem,csak nagy ritkán milánóiban. Viszont tappogás óta általában nem kívánom a husiféléket. szénhidrátot igen, de azt is csak reggel (bár tegnap este sütike is volt, ez a kivétel ami erősíti a szabályt), tényleg jótékony hatással van a szervezetünkre.






Sokadszorra latom, hogy az etkezesetek mennyire megvaltozott a Tapp-tol.

El kell mondjam, hogy annak idejen (tobb, mint egy eve), mikor en kezdtem allandoan ehes voltam tole. Ezt nem tudom elmagyarazni, egyszeruen ettem este 11-kor is ha ugy ereztem. Pl. pufi rizst es valamilyen sajtokat, vagy almat. De nem hiztam sosem hiaba ettem ejjel. 
Nalunk nagy kedvenc a H. gumimaci, es azzal sem volt gondom, ha megettem belole egy kicsi zacskoval az este kellos kozepen. Persze nem kell ezert extra ezer kaloriakat megenni egy nap, de sajat tapasztalat, hogy a kis izomkemence valoban jol eget.

A kaja temarol egy egesz fejezet van a konyvben. Legkozelebb probalok valamit abbol feltenni (leforditva, mert tudom, hogy sokaknak ugy konnyebb). Nagyon erdekes.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 2)

BC második napja...háát szűkösen felel meg a kritériumoknak, de ez van, ennyi futotta mára, kb 35 fok és levegőtlenség van a szobában:
Szóval reggel gyalog mentem dolgozni 5-kor, ez 30 perc séta volt, hazajöttem 12 óra munka után és 15 perces Fit and Fabulous-t csináltam meg.
Majd holnap egyben egy teljes program egyben.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Zula írta:


> A kaja temarol egy egesz fejezet van a konyvben. Legkozelebb probalok valamit abbol feltenni (leforditva, mert tudom, hogy sokaknak ugy konnyebb). Nagyon erdekes.



Köszi, szuper vagy!
Amúgy milyen anyagod van még?


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 2)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Ez most mi?



egyszer beszélgettünk a total workoutról, hogy az megvan-e nekünk. és betettem, mit tartalmaz gyárilag, ebből látszik mi van meg és mi nincs meg nekünk.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 2)

Zula írta:


> A kaja temarol egy egesz fejezet van a konyvben. Legkozelebb probalok valamit abbol feltenni (leforditva, mert tudom, hogy sokaknak ugy konnyebb). Nagyon erdekes.



előre is köszönjük


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Anamaya írta:


> egyszer beszélgettünk a total workoutról, hogy az megvan-e nekünk. és betettem, mit tartalmaz gyárilag, ebből látszik mi van meg és mi nincs meg nekünk.



Ez a Total Workout CSOMAG, nem pedig maga a TWO, mint elvégzendő edzésanyag.

Bár még nem sikerült rájönnöm, hogy valójában mi a TWO edzésanyag (többféle válasz is érkezett), de a legutóbbi infóm az,hogy az Instr 1 és 2 egymás után az az.
Majd rákérdezek konkrétabban is 

Ma már annyit fejlődött az állapotom, hogy sikerült kimennem zuhanyozni és még hajat is mostam és mindezek után nem akartam elájulni. Ez jó jel 
Én általában akkor tudom, hogy beteg vagyok, ha fürdés után ájulási késztetéseim vannak. 
Azt hiszem most végre bepótolom az elmúlt egy hétben köhögéstől kimaradt alvásórákat. Ma is aludtam napközben vagy 3 órát 
Reménykedem, hogy holnapután már tappogni is lesz erőm.


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Sati! jobbulást neked!

Írtátok, hogy múlik a szémhidrátfügőségetek, na én ilyet sajnos nem tapasztaltam.. :-((

és a pajzsmirigyproblémám is szerintem ismét jelentkezik :-(( legalábbis a jelek arra utalnak :-((


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 2)

dindin19 írta:


> Sati! jobbulást neked!
> 
> Írtátok, hogy múlik a szémhidrátfügőségetek, na én ilyet sajnos nem tapasztaltam.. :-((
> 
> és a pajzsmirigyproblémám is szerintem ismét jelentkezik :-(( legalábbis a jelek arra utalnak :-((


Sajnos én sem vettem észre kajával kapcsolatos "negatívumot", ami igazából pozitívum...szóval minden ugyanaz, ugyanúgy bírok enni bármikor, bármit...
Mondjuk el lehet mulasztani a csokifüggőséget is....két hét kell hozzá. Először nagyon nehéz, de utána tényleg nem kívánod, én egyszer végigcsináltam...de aztán bűnöztem...majd ezt is megpróbálom. Bár én nem eszek sok csokit, annyi meg kell.


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Zula írta:


> Idezek:
> <link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CLaLa%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> "Elkepzelheto, hogy amikor eloszor csinalod a gyakorlatot, akkor enyhe hanyingered lesz. Ez azert van, mert a T-Tapp nagyon “lymphatikus” es a tested megszabadul a toxikus anyagoktol. Ha igy erzed magad, akkor ha iszol vizet, vagy eszel egy almat, akkor segit.
> De ne ulj le vagy fekudj le, mert attol meg rosszabbul fogod erezni magad. Helyette inkabb menj setalni. A T-Tapp egyik nagyszeru kovetkezmenye, hogy ha ujra felepited a neurokinetikus kapcsolatokat es a belso suruseget, utana konnyu szinten tartani. Ezert van ez a bootcamp, hogy ujra felepitsd ezt. Utana nagyon jo eredmenyeid lesznek, ha <st1:city w:st="on">minden</st1:city> masodik nap gyakorlatozol, mielott <st1><st1:city w:st="on">minden</st1:city></st1> harmadik nap kezdenel el gyakorlatozni, ahogyan egyre kozelebb kerulsz a celodhoz."



Zsuzso!

az én limbikus rendszerem is jelzett!
Eddig csak a 15 perces basicat és a tempo armst csináltam.

tegnap olvasgattam az "elméletet", s meglepődtem, hogy egy órás gyakorlatokat javasolnak, már indulásként.

most nekikezdtem a beginnernek, gondoltam, hogy ha félórát kibírok az szuper lesz. ment is szépen minden, tényleg azt éreztem, hogy tele vagyok energiával, azonban hirtelen a video 42. percében, hányinger, szédülés, s ájulás előtti állapot jelentkezett.

A tanáccsal szemben én lefeküdtem, mert elájulni még sem akartam. De ez csak pár perc volt, s utána mentem is tusolni. 
Érdekes, pedig ebben a gyakorlatsorban tényleg sok vízszünet van.

tudja vki, hogy mi az a szájspray , amit reklámoznak a víz mellett?


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 2)

dindin19 írta:


> Zsuzso!
> 
> az én limbikus rendszerem is jelzett!
> Eddig csak a 15 perces basicat és a tempo armst csináltam.
> ...




Gondolom ez az a spray (zsiregeto):

https://store.t-tapp.com/products/Pyruvyl-Glycine.html


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Zula írta:


> Gondolom ez az a spray (zsiregeto):
> 
> https://store.t-tapp.com/products/Pyruvyl-Glycine.html




köszi, akkor most már ezt is tudom

azért azt nem gondoltam, hogy lehellet javító


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 2)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Köszi, szuper vagy!
> Amúgy milyen anyagod van még?




Ismerek valakit, aki ezekkel az anyagokkal csinalja a T-Tapp-ot:
Instructional Workout #1, 15 Minute Basic Workout Plus,T-Tapp – Step Away the Inches, T-Tapp MORE Rehab + a konyv.*[FONT=&quot]

*[/FONT]Szerintem ez nem sok, de jol boldogul vele. (nektek ettol sokkal tobb megvan mar).*[FONT=&quot]

*[/FONT]Kerdesedre valaszolva, az osszes anyag megvan mind, ami nektek is megvan (a maximax3-at a netrol szedtem le), es azon kivul :

-a konyv + dvd (mar feltettem), 

-Tapp More Rehab csomag (T-Tapp MORE Workout, T-Tapp Chair,Step Away, T-Tapp Broom, From My Home to Yours, Additional Rehabilitative Instruction, Yes You Can With T-Tapp Seminar), 

-CRT Body Brushing and The Truth About Cellulite (cd-k), 

-TappCore (feltettem), 

-Ladybug, Target Pop csomag (Ladybug Workout , Ladybug Target Pop ). 

A csomagokban tobb dvd, es cd van mindig. Ettol kevesebb is nagyon sokaig eleg es jo.
Tudod, jo ez az otthoni torna, de azert valahol ez biznisz is. Ha tobbfele workoutot csinalnak, tobbet tudnak eladni. Ha valtozatosan akarsz tornazni, tobbfelet kell venned.
Mondjuk ezeknek a dvd-knek, vagy VHS-eknek az ara evek ota nem ment fel. Szerintem az elejen kicsit tularaztak, de nem vittek feljebb az arakat (mondjuk igy sem olcsok, csak a VHS-ek, de olyat en nem veszek, mert nincs videolejatszom)


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 2)

Ja, nem azért, csak kíváncsi voltam, mert írtad, hogy van több anyagod...még így sem csináltam végig mindet és az összeshez sokat kell még gyakorolni.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 3)

*Hit the Floor*

Nem tudom, van e olyan aki csinalja ezeket a gyakorlatokat.
Lattam korabban azon az oldalon, ahol a nektek meglevo videok letoltesi helyeit soroltatok fel, hogy van ott ilyen, hogy: Hit the Floor Level1 es HTF Level2. 

Ilyen elnevezesu gyakorlatok nincsenek.

A pontositas kedveert amit HTF Level1-nek nevezett el valaki, az a Softer verzio ( kb. 36 perces). A Hit the Floor Level2 nevezett pedig a Hit the Floor (30 min.).
Es akkor ezen kivul meg letezik egy olyan is, hogy Hit the Floor Harder (52 min, en ezt szeretnem hamarosan megvenni , talan...)

Szoval ezeket alaposan megvarialta a feltolto.

"1. *Hit the Floor* (30 minutes) is a super abdominal workout done on the floor using gravity to help pull the organs in and up – cinching in the tummy! _Hit the Floor _includes various leg movements and stretches that slim the thighs, strengthen the lower back and target the entire abdominal area. Previously rated as the #1 Abdominal Workout by Amazon.com.
2. *Hit the Floor Softer* (37 minutes) is similar to _Hit the Floor_, but modified for use with weighted shoes. You do not have to use weighted shoes with this workout. _Hit the Floor Softer _is a great starting workout to use in preparation for _Hit the Floor_. "


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 3)

dindin19 írta:


> köszi, akkor most már ezt is tudom
> 
> azért azt nem gondoltam, hogy lehellet javító




 Hat nem tudom, lehet, hogy meg olyan hatasa is van.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Hit the Floor 1 = Ready to Workout on the Floor 35 perc
Hit the Floor 2 = Hit the Floor Routine 30 perc
Legalábbis - ha jól értettem - ezt mondja a videón.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok!

Az én BC-em 4-ik napja (Vasárnap):

Reggel: BWO+, meg egy kis OIP/HF
Ebéd után: :smile: alvás volt
Este: PBS/HTF1, meg egy sorozat HD

A ma esti edzés is jól esett, főként, hogy a ventilátort magamra irányítottam edzés alatt.


----------



## moncsika73 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok
Letoltottem en is ezeket a T-tappokat.Hu , nagyon jok tenyleg.A kerdesem az volna , hogy szerintetek jok ezek a gyakorlatok mint mellfeszesitok?En ugyanis eleg nagy mellekkel lettem megaldva es ugye a gravitacio mukodik ez esetben is.Meg a masik kerdesem pont innen ered.Nem igazan tudok olyan melyen behajolni , de azert az nem baj ugye ??Koszi elore is a valaszokat.Vagy a jotanacsokat.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 3)

moncsika73 írta:


> Sziasztok
> Letoltottem en is ezeket a T-tappokat.Hu , nagyon jok tenyleg.A kerdesem az volna , hogy szerintetek jok ezek a gyakorlatok mint mellfeszesitok?En ugyanis eleg nagy mellekkel lettem megaldva es ugye a gravitacio mukodik ez esetben is.Meg a masik kerdesem pont innen ered.Nem igazan tudok olyan melyen behajolni , de azert az nem baj ugye ??Koszi elore is a valaszokat.Vagy a jotanacsokat.



Moncsika, nem lehet, hogy valamit félreértettél itt?
"T-tappokat.Hu" - ilyen nincs 
A tornának semmi köze a mellfeszesítéshez. A mellizmokat inkább erősítheti (főleg a kargyakiknál), de nem azt célozza konkrétan.
Nekem is nagy melleim vannak, mégsem okoz gondot előrehajolni. Mit értesz ezalatt? 
A jótanácsom az, hogy először olvasd végig a topikot, esetleg tanulmányozd a www.t-tapp.com weboldalt ha tudsz angolul. Aztán ha van kérdésed, akkor talán tudunk rá válaszolni.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 3)

dindin19 írta:


> Zsuzso!
> 
> az én limbikus rendszerem is jelzett!



Kis kiegészítés:
A LIMBIKUS és a LYMPHATIC nem ugyanaz.

A limbikus rendszer az érzelmeink és viselkedésünk szabályozásában játszik szerepet. 

A "limfatikus" (jómagyarul írva ) rendszer pedig a kiválasztásért felelős. Nyirokrendszer.


----------



## Kanako (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok! Visszajöttem! 

Örömmel látom, hogy mindenki töretlenül lelkes és kitartó. :0:
A hétvégét én 2 nap pihinek minősítettem, ami alatt volt egy kis úszkálás és OIP+HF, AL is. Ma még nem tudom, mit fogok csinálni, majd átnézegetem az eddigi anyagokat mégegyszer.

Mióta tappogok, érzem, hogy több az energiám, viszont emellett -- változatlanul -- állandóan éhes vagyok. Kb. 4 óránként muszáj ennem, különben rosszul leszek. Tegnap is kint voltunk a Nagyteveli tónál fél 11-től fél 4-ig, én pedig már éhen akartam halni (amit nem hittek el nekem, csak, mikor már nem igazán reagáltam, ha szóltak hozzám).  Ugye rólam nem lehet elhinni, hogy éhes vagyok, mert ránézésre "jóllakottnak" tűnök... :-?
Apropó, már megint kókadozok az éhségtől, pedig még dél sincs... Mindegy, hallgatok a testemre és eszem valamit.


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Zula írta:


> Sokadszorra latom, hogy az etkezesetek mennyire megvaltozott a Tapp-tol.
> 
> El kell mondjam, hogy annak idejen (tobb, mint egy eve), mikor en kezdtem allandoan ehes voltam tole. Ezt nem tudom elmagyarazni, egyszeruen ettem este 11-kor is ha ugy ereztem. Pl. pufi rizst es valamilyen sajtokat, vagy almat. De nem hiztam sosem hiaba ettem ejjel.
> Nalunk nagy kedvenc a H. gumimaci, es azzal sem volt gondom, ha megettem belole egy kicsi zacskoval az este kellos kozepen. Persze nem kell ezert extra ezer kaloriakat megenni egy nap, de sajat tapasztalat, hogy a kis izomkemence valoban jol eget.
> ...



Sziasztok!

Nem hiszem el, 5 napot voltam távol és nem győzök olvasni,

és hálálkodni Zulunak és Satinak és a többi angolul jól tudónak, az önzetlen segítségért. Csak a lelkes tapp ogásom tudom cserébe ajánlani. 

Gratulálok mindenkinek aki már mérte magát, mert láttam hogy az eredmény nem maradt el senkinél.

Köszöntök mindenkit aki újonnan csatlakozott.

Öt napig víz közelben voltam, így én csak napi 15 percet tapp -ogtam, viszont rengeteg úsztam (sokat háton békalábbal ami jó hasizom és comb erősítő) és gyalogoltam. Nem mértem magam, de két ember aki régen látott határozottan állította hogy fogytam és elég bambának nézett hogy nem tudtam megválaszolni hogy mennyit (se kilóban se centiben). A barnaságomra fogtam ami köztudottan karcsúsít  

Csatlakozom azokhoz akiknek változott az étkezésük. Teljesen átformálódott, idén először borzongtam meg a sajtos tejfölös lángos gondolatától is (pedíg ezt évente 1* korábban megengedtem magamnak) De tudjátok ebben semmi erőszak nem volt, csak elképzeltem az olajat a gyomromban és maradt a sok zöldség és gyümölcs amit magammal vittem a starndra. (Azért az iszonyat hogy emberek fő tápláléka 35 fokban a lángos a babgulyás és a pacal , bocsánat alapból nincs bajom ezekkel de nem ebben az évszakban kéne enni, mert melegítő fűtő hatású ételek)


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sati15 írta:


> Ez a Total Workout CSOMAG, nem pedig maga a TWO, mint elvégzendő edzésanyag.
> 
> Bár még nem sikerült rájönnöm, hogy valójában mi a TWO edzésanyag (többféle válasz is érkezett), de a legutóbbi infóm az,hogy az Instr 1 és 2 egymás után az az.
> Majd rákérdezek konkrétabban is
> ...



*Jobbulást!!!!*


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 3)

> Ugye rólam nem lehet elhinni, hogy éhes vagyok, mert ránézésre "jóllakottnak" tűnök... :???:



hihi 
az én sztorim hasonló, kicsit más megközelítésben 
régebben (még fiatal koromban  ) folyton féltem az emberektől (ma már ezt úgysem hinné el rólam senki  ), azt hittem, hogy mindenki engem néz, engem figyel. (mintha jobb dolguk nem is lenne, ugye  )
szóval ezt hittem. aztán pld. amikor éhes voltam és mondjuk útközben az utcán ettem, akkor azt hittem, hogy azt gondolják rólam, hogy jaj a duci még az utcán is eszik, mert anélkül ki sem bírná... holott csak épp éhes voltam és ettem.
jó hülye (és érzelmileg nem túl egészséges) alapállás, tök szerencse, hogy ezt a gondolkodásmódot már sok éve megváltoztattam.

épp ma mondta a párom, hogy azóta a pár év óta, amióta ő ismer engem, nagyon sokat változtattam az étkezési szokásaimon és jó irányba. és úgy egyébként is változtam a javamra.
de mivel minden lassan történt, semmi drasztikus váltással, így jó, hogy mondja, mert nem vettem észre és így elfelejtettem volna büszkének lenni magamra a sok jó változásért


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Rinci55 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nem hiszem el, 5 napot voltam távol és nem győzök olvasni,
> 
> ...



Ó hamarosan elég jól leszek ahhoz, hogy nyaralásom alatt én is vízbe mehessek újra uszikálni. Ott jól lehet gyakorolni a HD lábtartását  
Hasrafekszünk a vizen, békaúszás a lábbal, térdek hátrafelé húznak a váll mögé... vízben könnyebb 

Úúúú csak említetted a lángost és máris fintorogtam. Pedig én is imádtam régen. Néha amikor megyek a piacra vásárolni (ott lehet kapni) egy kósza gondolatként megjelenik a fejemben, hogy lángost kéne enni... de rögtön megérzem az olaj szagát, meg azt, hogy az a lángos szinte csak olajból áll és rosszul vagyok. Meg aztán átellenben ránézek a szép gömbölyű kopaszbarackokra és inkább hozzájuk vonzódom


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 3)

*Teljes edzés, rövid edzés, pihenőnap*



> A full workout is done on a full workout day, you can do a SHORT workout on an off (short workout) day BUT you MUST take at least one day off completely each week to rest. - Michelle -



A teljes edzést az erre szánt napon végezzük, és végezhetünk rövid edzéseket a pihenőnapokon. DE MUSZÁJ legalább egy nap totál teljes pihenőnapot beiktatni egy héten.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sati15 írta:


> Úúúú csak említetted a lángost és máris fintorogtam. Pedig én is imádtam régen. Néha amikor megyek a piacra vásárolni (ott lehet kapni) egy kósza gondolatként megjelenik a fejemben, hogy lángost kéne enni... de rögtön megérzem az olaj szagát, meg azt, hogy az a lángos szinte csak olajból áll és rosszul vagyok. Meg aztán átellenben ránézek a szép gömbölyű kopaszbarackokra és inkább hozzájuk vonzódom



detto. bár a nektarinért sem rajongok, de néha jól esik. 
a kedvencem a tócsni/krumplispalacsinta/cicege stb... neveken ismert. pontosabban ez volt a kedvencem gyerekkorom óta. mostmár ha rá gondolok, és arra, mennyire magába szívja az olajat, fintorgok, ugyanez van a lángossal. jópár hónapja megkívántam egyszer, vettünk egyet, és a 3/4-ét a párom ette meg, mert nem bírtam az olajosságát.

úgy írtál az előbb, mintha olyan öreg lennél "fiatal koromban"

mostanság a párom minden nap megdícsér, mert bírom a tappogást.
Mostanság szörnyű volt az állóképességem, pár lépés után lihegtem, ma eléggé sokat kellett gyalogolnom (magamhoz képest) és nem lihegtem, pedig döglesztő meleg volt. Nekem ezek a kis dolgok adják meg a megfelelő löketeket.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 3)

> úgy írtál az előbb, mintha olyan öreg lennél "fiatal koromban"


na de mögé is tettem a kacagófejeket 
amúgy meg tényleg úgy tűnik nekem mintha az akkori énem egy teljes élettel ezelőtt lett volna. sokat változtam. bár az akaratosságom még megmaradt kicsit kurtított formában


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 3)

*További megosztások a tanfolyami anyagból:*



> *PBS - *
> _Fit & Fabulous (p.89-104)_
> *Purpose
> *





> • Warm up/cool down
> • Open neurokinetic flow
> • Minimize back pain
> • Head rocks are for spinal decompression
> ...


*

PBS *(primary back strech) avagy alap hátnyújtás
_
Célja:_
- bemelegítés/levezetés
- megnyitja a neurokinetikus áramlást (tehát beindul jobban az elme-test kapcsolódás, vagyis jobban tudod uralni a tested - többfélére tudsz egyidőben figyelni) [a Gurdjieff Mozgások is erre vannak kihegyezve, csak ott spirituális céllal egy más fókuszra beállítva. Ha érdekel, priviben kérdezzetek, illetve a honlapomon van róla egy rövid általános ismertető.]
- minimalizálja a hátfájdalmat
- a fejhimbálások a gerincre nehezedő nyomást csökkentik
- fejleszti a mentális tisztaságot (könnyebb, tisztább gondolatok, gondolkozás)
- növeli az energiaszintet 


És kigyűjtök némi anyagot a *Head Rock* (fejhimbálás) gyakiról, mert erről valójában nemigen találni magyarázatot, leírást.



> Head rocks – press palms into calf with elbows forward





> <v shape="">,pull shoulders back away from ears, locking the lats to protect the neck. Make sure that ONLY the head moves, not the body. The purpose of head rocks is to help to reverse gravitational pull, increase circulation to the head, help to realign the cervical vertebra in the neck, which will increase neuro-kinetic flow (from the brain to the muscles and out to the extremities).


<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/RENDSZ%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:"Arial Unicode MS"; panose-1:2 11 6 4 2 2 2 2 2 4; mso-font-charset:128; mso-generic-font-family:swiss; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:-1 -369098753 63 0 4129023 0;} @font-face {font-family:"\@Arial Unicode MS"; panose-1:2 11 6 4 2 2 2 2 2 4; mso-font-charset:128; mso-generic-font-family:swiss; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:-1 -369098753 63 0 4129023 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} p {margin-right:0cm; mso-margin-top-alt:auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt:auto; margin-left:0cm; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Arial Unicode MS";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style> 

<o></o> Fejhimbálás – nyomd a tenyereket a lábszár oldalsó részére, könyökök előre (V formában), húzd el a vállakat a füledtől, zárd össze a lapockákat, hogy védd a nyakat. Legyél biztos benne, hogy CSAKIS a fej mozog, nem a test! A célja a fejhimbálásnak az, hogy segítse megfordítani a gravitációs húzást, növelje az áramlást a fejhez, segítse újra beigazítani a nyaki csigolyákat, és mindez növeli a neuro-kinetikus áramlást (az agyból az izmokba és tovább a végtagokba). <!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->

</v>


> *Head Rocks-*





> It is real important that you are in correct form when you do the head rocks. For example, when your head is down by your ankles (or as far down as you can go), you are keeping your hands on your calves and your arms in a V shape on the sides of your legs. Now, make sure that you pull your elbows to the front wall. As you rock your head, lightly tighten the bra pudge area (your lat muscles) to protect your neck. When you start to roll up make sure your palms are facing the front wall (thumbs out to the sides) and reach down as you roll up (as if your hands are holding weights) and TUCK BUTT as you come up. DO NOT tuck your chin hard, but allow gravity to tuck your chin for you as you roll one vertebra at a time all the way up. Do a shoulder roll at the top and then bring your head up (this sequence is important).


<v shape=""> <o>

</o>Fejhimbálás – Nagyon fontos, hogy a megfelelő formában/módon hajtsd végre! Például amikor a fejed lent van a bokáidnál (vagy olyan mélyen, ameddig le tudod engedni), a kezeket a „vádlin” (lábikra hivatalos fordításban, szóval az alsó lábszár oldalsó részénél) tartjuk V alakban a lábak szélén. Figyelj, hogy a könyöködet előrehúzod a fal irányába. Ahogy himbálod a fejed, finoman feszítsd meg a lapockai részt, hogy védd a nyakad. 
 Amikor elkezdesz felfelé gördülni, figyelj, hogy a tenyereid előre nézzenek (hüvelykujjak oldalra) és nyúlj lefelé ahogy felgördülsz, mintha a kezeidben súlyokat tartanál. Billents ahogy jössz felfelé. Ne feszítsd lefelé az álladat, de engedd a gravitációnak, hogy lenttartsa az álladat, ahogy gördülsz felfelé csigolyáról csigolyára. Csinálj egy vállkörzést ahogy felérkeztél és azután emeld a fejed. Ez egy fontos részlet!


</v>


----------



## Lúzerbubu (2009 Augusztus 3)

Szerintem ilyenkor nyáron a sok friss gyümölcsöt, zöldséget kell enni. Most megfizethető , egészséges és finom. 
Én a vízfogyasztás mellett dinnyével pótolom a folyadékot az elveszi teljesen az édesség utáni vágyam. Ha meg nagyon édesre vágyom ott a barack.
Egy rossz szokásomról nem tudok leszokni és az a kávé, bár most nyáron sokat csak jegeskávéként , erősen hígítva fogyasztom.
Sati neked jobbulást , és jó nyaralást!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 3)

BC 3. nap kipipálva. 

imádom ezt a pörgést, amit a tapp hoz magával. 
igaz én torna után mindig inkább hideg zuhanyt veszek (langyosnál hidegebb, nem túl hideg), és átdörgölöm a testem egy erre kitalált kefével. ez is serkenti a véráramlást, de a tapp ettől függetlenül felpörget.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 3)

tudjátok mit hiányol a testem így a sok fekvés alatt/közben?
a vállkörzést tapp módon és a KLT-t. ki gondolná... ki vagyok éhezve a KLT-re. érzem, ahogy automatába léptek a testrészeim és befelé fordul a térdem és már nem jó érzés.... ez jó, mert hamar hozzászokott a jóhoz 

így voltam anno, amikor még görbe háttal jártam, azután a táncoktól rászoktattam magam a megfelelő tartásra és már az fáj, ha görbén kell ülnöm fél percig. régebben meg az fájt, ha egyenesen kellett tartanom magam. 
szóval a jót is hamar meg lehet szokni, csak nem szabad hallgatni a test nyivákolására, hogy jaj ez nem a megszokott módi


----------



## Szamira (2009 Augusztus 3)

Tegnap nekem is megvolt a 4. nap a BC-ből.
Délután még elmentünk fürdeni egyet, a vízparton sokkal kellemesebb volt.
Imádok a természetes vizekben úszni, a strand klóros vize nem vonz annyira.

Én is szoktam hideg zuhanyt venni reggelente.
Ilyenkor a totál hideg víz se olyan nagyon hideg. Én imádom, sose megyek álmosan dolgozni.
Ja és én nem kávézom, sose szerettem az ízét, csak az illatát.


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sati15 írta:


> Kis kiegészítés:
> A LIMBIKUS és a LYMPHATIC nem ugyanaz.
> 
> A limbikus rendszer az érzelmeink és viselkedésünk szabályozásában játszik szerepet.
> ...




hú, most nézem, hogy ezt tényleg elírtam, fel sem tűnt

még jó, hogy anno, nem az élettan vizsgákon kevertem össze


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sati15 írta:


> *További megosztások a tanfolyami anyagból:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ezt most nagyon félreolvastam, a tenyered helyett fejet, s valahogy nem akart összeállni a kép


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 3)

csak a kávé témához. 
Nagy rajongó voltam. Az összes jó kávélelő helyet ismertem amikor ez még nem volt ilyen 1értelmű mint manapság, pedig az eszem régóta tudja hogy 1 kávét a máj 1 napig méregtelenít és nem is 1-et ittam, hanem sokkal többet. Most gabonakávé rizs tejjel az alternatívám (ha nagyon kényeztetni akarom magam akkor növényi tejszínnel ) és délelőtt 1 zöld tea frissítőnek. Sokszor este 9-kor is főzök magamnak, korábban ilyenkor ettem, most ez a finom meleg ital teremt békét a pocakomban. Ja és ha lankadok egy kör HD és máris minden OK


----------



## Lúzerbubu (2009 Augusztus 3)

Szamira írta:


> Tegnap nekem is megvolt a 4. nap a BC-ből.
> Délután még elmentünk fürdeni egyet, a vízparton sokkal kellemesebb volt.
> Imádok a természetes vizekben úszni, a strand klóros vize nem vonz annyira.
> 
> ...


Jobb lenne leszokni róla , tudom.
A fő a mértékletesség!!!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 3)

dindin19 írta:


> ezt most nagyon félreolvastam, a tenyered helyett fejet, s valahogy nem akart összeállni a kép



hihi  elképzeltem, ahogy próbálod a fejeidet (mert ugye több van a tenyereid helyett) a lábaid külső széléhez nyomni


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Anamaya!
A cicegét tudod tepsiben is sütni, akkor máris nem szívja tele magát olajjal...bár én úgy annyira nem szerettem....de sokkal egészségesebb!

Sati!
Jaj, Neked is akartam valamit...de mit is...

Megyek csinálok egy kis tappot!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 3)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Anamaya!
> A cicegét tudod tepsiben is sütni, akkor máris nem szívja tele magát olajjal...bár én úgy annyira nem szerettem....de sokkal egészségesebb!



akkor már nem olyan ropogós.  ahogy a sültkrumpli sem. szóval marad olajban, de az meg túl olajos, és nem jön be.


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Zula írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tudom hogy már kérdeztem,( bocsánat úgy látszik nekem ez a vesszőparipám másnak a túledzés  a képeken a bőrük nagyon szép. Ugye nem szikével szabták át. 
Valószínű ez az én fóbiám, pedig csak 20 kg-t kell fogynom, nem is 50 et mint a képek alapján sokan megtették, bár mind jóval fiatalabbak. Bízom abban hogy a nyirok keringés és tisztulás a bőr rugalmasságával is csodát tesz, és ahogy csökken a ruha méret úgy zsugorodik össze. 

(csak mert a hazai Nagy fogyásos meg egyéb sokat fogyott ismert emberek mind a szike alatt kötöttek ki, vagy ez nem törvényszerű?? )


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 3)

Kedves Tapp-társak!

Aki tud, az kérem válaszoljon a 355-ös számú hozzászólásomra. 

Az előttem szólókhoz csatlakozom: bár még csak egy hete tappogok rendszeresen -előtte töltögettem, olvastam, néztem inkább az anyagot- de az első változás amit tapasztalok az, hogy sokkal energikusabb lettem.
Édességet nem kívánok, de ez lehet akár a meleg miatt is, egyelőre nem szeretném elkiabálni.
És kis odafigyeléssel nálam is legurul a napi 3 liter folyadék!

Cipőben még nem próbáltam a gyakorlatokat, én a nappali szőnyegén csinálom és bizony sajnálnám "kitappogni".

Sati, jobbulást!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Aliceria írta:


> Kedves Tapp-Társak!
> 
> Ma mégegyszer átolvastam az OIP-tudnivalókat és eszembe jutott valami.
> Lehet, hogy nektek minden világos, de én kicsit elbizonytalanodtam, hogy a gyakorlat közben a popsit kell-e megemelni, vagy a hüvelyizmokat (lsd. Kegel-gyakorlat) mert a "fanny" popsit is jelent, meg a nemiszerv tájékot is.
> ...


Erről volt már szó...igen, emeld meg. De ez látszik a videón is. 
http://www.t-tapp.com/articles/flatstomach/index.html


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 3)

Aliceria írta:


> Kedves Tapp-társak!
> 
> Aki tud, az kérem válaszoljon a 355-ös számú hozzászólásomra.
> 
> ...




Az Organs in Place gyakorlatrol mindent elolvashatsz egy korabbi bejegyzesben. Ebben Sati leforditotta a tudnivalokat. Erdemes neha keresgelni es visszaolvasni is a topicban, mert sok reszletes info van itt am es persze azert is, hogy ne kelljen allandoan ismetelni. A gyakorlatok leirasaban minden benne van, arra fokuszalj, ami le van irva. Hasznos ha el tudsz vonatkoztatni attol mashol mit es hogyan csinalnak.
A reszleteket itt talalod:
#225


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Rinci55 írta:


> Tudom hogy már kérdeztem,( bocsánat úgy látszik nekem ez a vesszőparipám másnak a túledzés  a képeken a bőrük nagyon szép. Ugye nem szikével szabták át.
> Valószínű ez az én fóbiám, pedig csak 20 kg-t kell fogynom, nem is 50 et mint a képek alapján sokan megtették, bár mind jóval fiatalabbak. Bízom abban hogy a nyirok keringés és tisztulás a bőr rugalmasságával is csodát tesz, és ahogy csökken a ruha méret úgy zsugorodik össze.
> 
> (csak mert a hazai Nagy fogyásos meg egyéb sokat fogyott ismert emberek mind a szike alatt kötöttek ki, vagy ez nem törvényszerű?? )



Semmi a világon nem törvényszerű. Minden egyéni. Még ha vannak is erős hasonlóságok, vagy tendenciák 

Szerintem ha tornázik valaki, akkor a bőre is hozzáigazodik, ha nem koplal mellette. A hirtelen fogyás miatt nem tud a bőr igazodni. De a fokozatossággal szépen alkalmazkodik.Az is egy szervünk. Az sem jut eszedbe, hogy a gyomrod nagyméretű marad ugye?  Aki "trottyosan" fogyott, az szerintem nem a megfelelő tempóban fogyott. A versenyeket egyébként sem bírom, hiszen minden test egyéni. Másrészt ott beleadnak mindent a végére, hogy nyerjenek, aztán meg jön az ellenpontozás, hiszen "mindennek megvan az ára". 

Aki szép egyenletesen és kitartóan dolgozik magán, annak szerintem nagyon szép eredményei is vannak. 

A nőknek úgy általában van valami "hülyeség-chip" az agyukban és ha fogyásról van szó, ez bekapcsol és egyidejűleg kikapcsolja a józan-ész gombot  Jobb ha résen vagyunk!  
Már lerágott csont, de sosem árt ismételni: a sok kilóinkat (már aki beszerezte őket) sem 6 hónap vagy egy év alatt raktuk fel, miért gondoljuk, hogy a testünk hajlandó egy kicsit pozitív stressz (torna) vagy negatív stressz (éheztetés) miatt változtatni ennyi idő alatt? Az elején általában belendülnek a dolgok az új energia-áramlások következtében. Aztán a test kezd hozzászokni az új dolgokhoz és ezért szükség van valamennyi változtatásra, hogy újra változásra bírjuk. Ugyanakkor ha folyton maceráljuk, összezavarhatjuk a belső folyamatokat is. 

Tehát szépen lassan, apró lépésekben, de kitartóan és következetesen haladjunk előre. A tapp azért is jó, mert az egyszerűbb anyagok is kihívások a testnek és később is több mód van a finomhangolásokra más gyakorlatokkal, más rendszerességgel, stb. 

Az ilyen versenyek a tévében mind csak a pénzről szólnak, nem az egészségről. Még Alexandrának volt esze az elején mondta is, hogy azért ez nem a versenyről szól (neki és a csapatának legalábbis alapvetően), hanem arról, hogy elinduljanak egy úton a résztvevők.

A mai tananyagban volt egy másik jótanács-javaslat is (amit nem vettem magamra, mert már nem vonatkozik rám).
- Legalább egy napig vagy tovább ne nézz tévét, mentesítsd magad a média toxinjaitól.
- Legalább egy napig vagy tovább ne olvass újságot, hallgass rádiót, mentesítsd magad a negatív behatásoktól.

No, a rádió, újság nálam már több éve kilőve. Tévét sem nézek már egy éve, de előtte is már vagy 2 éve csak 2 kedvenc műsoromat néztem meg heti 1x. 

És egy kis tanács tőlem:
A kommunikáció az ember alapvető joga. Az is alapvető joga, hogy megtagadja a kommunikáció minden/valamely formáját. Tehát nem kötelező felvenni a telefont ha épp nem akarod, nem kötelező tévézni vagy beszélni azzal, akivel épp nem akarsz. Választhatsz. Szabad vagy.
Ez nem elzárkózás, ez egy választás az adott helyzetben. Ha egy ismerősöd beszélni akar veled, de te nem, akkor megmondhatod neki, hogy most nem,de máskor szívesen. Vagy nem veszed fel a telefont, de majd visszahívod az illetőt, amikor neked alkalmasabb. Egyszerűen csak felelősséget vállalsz önmagadért, hogy neked a legjobb legyen az adott körülmények között úgy, hogy a másikat sem bántod meg.


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 3)

Kedves Zula!

Köszöm a segítséget, Satitól olvastam ezt a fordítást, de attól tartok, hogy ez az idézet nem ad választ a kérdésemre: vagyis OIP közben csak a feneket kell-e összeszorítani, billenteni, vagy a hüvelyizmokat is?

Kedves Zsuzsó!

Megnéztem a videót, elolvastam az idézetteket, de a kérdés még számomra megválaszolatlan.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 3)

Aliceria írta:


> Kedves Zula!
> 
> Köszöm a segítséget, Satitól olvastam ezt a fordítást, de attól tartok, hogy ez az idézet nem ad választ a kérdésemre: vagyis OIP közben csak a feneket kell-e összeszorítani, billenteni, vagy a hüvelyizmokat is?



szerintem a popsit, mert sokan azt sem tudják mi az a hüvelyizom, akkor azt külön magyarázná. de ha mindkettőt szorítod, abból baj nem lehet. szerintem.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Igaz délelőtt megint volt egy 30 perces gyaloglás, de mivel ma nem dolgoztam, nem fáradtam el annyira, így belefért egy teljes program este: Tempo. És a következő felfedezést kellett tennem...nem szabad továbbmenni I1-2 és BWO+-nál sokáig...nem kell kapkodni.
A másik felfedezés, vagy elgondolás, nem 4, hanem 7 napos lesz a BC, már csak azért is, mert ha jól emlékszem, csütörtöktől megint edzőtábor, tehát szerda este egy teljes program, azaz az 5. nap, és utána péntek 6., szombat 7. és talán lesz egy vasárnap is...még nem tudok semmi biztosat. Tehát akkor vétek lenne a szerdát kihagyni, azaz rövid programot csinálni, mikor utána úgyis intenzív napok lesznek, asszem a legjobbkor kezdtem a BC-t, pedig nem volt tudatos.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Aliceria írta:


> Kedves Zula!
> 
> Köszöm a segítséget, Satitól olvastam ezt a fordítást, de attól tartok, hogy ez az idézet nem ad választ a kérdésemre: vagyis OIP közben csak a feneket kell-e összeszorítani, billenteni, vagy a hüvelyizmokat is?
> 
> ...


Ja, hogy itt a fő kérdés a hüvelyizom volt? Bocsi! 
Szóval mint Anamaya írta, azt külön elemezné, legalább egy mondat eregéig, de baj nem lehet belőle!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Aliceria írta:


> Kedves Zula!
> 
> Köszöm a segítséget, Satitól olvastam ezt a fordítást, de attól tartok, hogy ez az idézet nem ad választ a kérdésemre: vagyis OIP közben csak a feneket kell-e összeszorítani, billenteni, vagy a hüvelyizmokat is?
> 
> ...



na nem is ezt akartam beidézni, de jó lesz 
a szerverre negyed órát vártam 

szóval ha Teresa szólt volna egy szót is a hüvelyizmokról, arról már tudnál 

ha tudod, feszítheted azt is, de nem szükséges.
amikor a kezeiddel "benyúlsz" és amikor tolsz felfelé és középre, akkor a hasat el kell lazítani, tehát akkor viszont ne feszíts hüvelyt, csak a fenekeddel tartsd fent a csípődet.

a fő dolog a billentés, a feneket nem kell nagyon szorítani, csak annyira, hogy fenttartson.
amikor viszont a 20 emelés következik, akkor szoríthatod a popsit is a billentéssel együtt jobban


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sati15 írta:


> na nem is ezt akartam beidézni, de jó lesz
> a szerverre negyed órát vártam
> 
> szóval ha Teresa szólt volna egy szót is a hüvelyizmokról, arról már tudnál
> ...



Hálás, hálás köszönet, így már világos!kiss
...és Annamayának és Zsuzsónak is köszönet, de a szerver nálam is feladta, így csak egy hozzászólást tudtam beidézni.


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sati15 írta:


> Semmi a világon nem törvényszerű. Minden egyéni. Még ha vannak is erős hasonlóságok, vagy tendenciák
> 
> Szerintem ha tornázik valaki, akkor a bőre is hozzáigazodik, ha nem koplal mellette. A hirtelen fogyás miatt nem tud a bőr igazodni. De a fokozatossággal szépen alkalmazkodik.Az is egy szervünk. Az sem jut eszedbe, hogy a gyomrod nagyméretű marad ugye?  Aki "trottyosan" fogyott, az szerintem nem a megfelelő tempóban fogyott. A versenyeket egyébként sem bírom, hiszen minden test egyéni. Másrészt ott beleadnak mindent a végére, hogy nyerjenek, aztán meg jön az ellenpontozás, hiszen "mindennek megvan az ára".
> 
> ...



Köszönöm a megnyugtató és kimerítő választ !!! 

Ma rólam is készült fotó, elölről hátulról oldalról. Hát ezt nem nagyon mutogatnám, de a lánykám nagyon lelkes volt, mert szerinte 1értelmű a változás, és kár hogy nem egy hónapja csináltuk a képeket. De ami a lényeg kedvet kapott a tapphoz, remélem fordítani is fog


----------



## Kanako (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok!

A fejbillentésekről szóló magyarázatot köszi, már én is kerestem! Most már jól fogom csinálni. 

Ma megint bevezettem egy amolyan vásárlós sétát.  Kb. 5 óra hosszáig csak mászkáltam ide-oda. Régebben ennyit nem bírtam volna menni (1 órát is alig), de tény, hogy most jól elfáradtam. Ennek ellenére a lábaim nem a békénhagyás mellett voksoltak, hanem "kiáltoztak" egy kis nyújtásért, mozgatásért. Ezért a mai program a következő volt:
1. OIP/HF
2. AL (iszonyatosan jó érzés volt), DD (mert ráfér a hátsómra)
3. BWO+
Megizzadtam és felment a pulzusszámom, mint mindig, de nem éreztem túlzásnak: nagyon jól esett, főleg a lábaimnak.
Szóval ma bőven megvolt a teljes edzés, és, mivel még nem adom a fejem BC-re, holnap csak kicsi tapp lesz. 

Volt szó arról, hogy olajos kajákat már nem kívántok, pl. lángost vagy tócsnit. Én is így vagyok ezzel. Pl. személy szerint nagyon szeretem a kínai kaját, viszont most nem nagy számomra a választék, mert a kúrám miatt jelenleg csak az illatos-omlós csirke jöhet szóba rizzsel (ami egyébként az egyik kedvencem, szóval nagy baj nincs). Eddig akárhányszor került sor ebédre (mikor nem volt kedvem főzni), mindig csak azt ettem volna. Most pedig rájöttem, hogy már nem is kívánom, mert érzem, hogy milyen olajos! :-? Erre ma jöttem rá, és nagyon furcsa volt. De már tegnap is tudtam, hogy a vízparton sem tudtam volna magamba tömni pl. egy lángost. De nem is baj, mert az most mellesleg "tiltott kaja" nekem még 4 hónapig (lehet, hogy azután sem fog kelleni...); az olajat pedig szintén nem kellene megennem... Úgyhogy ezek szerint a szervezetem tudja, hogy nem kell nekem az a sok olaj, épp ezért nem is kér.  (Bár a mézes kekszet meg a fagyit se kérné...! )

Mindenkinek *HAJRÁ! WE CAN DO IT! *Satinak pedig jobbulást, hogy végre mártózhasson egy kellemeset.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 3)

Aliceria írta:


> Kedves Zula!
> 
> Köszöm a segítséget, Satitól olvastam ezt a fordítást, de attól tartok, hogy ez az idézet nem ad választ a kérdésemre: vagyis OIP közben csak a feneket kell-e összeszorítani, billenteni, vagy a hüvelyizmokat is?
> 
> ...




Bocs, hogy sajat magamtol idezek:
A gyakorlatok leirasaban minden benne van, arra fokuszalj, ami le van irva. Hasznos ha el tudsz vonatkoztatni attol mashol mit es hogyan csinalnak.


Ez azt jelenti, hogy csinald ugy, ahogyan mondja a filmeken Theresa (ha lehetseges minden alkalommal). Nem kell pluszt belevinni, csak mert mashol maskepp csinaljak pl. a fenekbillentest. Ha a huvelyizmot nem mondja, folosleges vele foglalkozni, mert mashonnan elveszed a koncentraciot. Figyelj a szabalyos fenekbillentesre, ne feszits kozben, inkabb billents. Egyebkent ha feszited, ha nem, a huvelyizmod tornazni fog, merthogy a kornyezo izmokkal egyutt dolgozik. 

Ugy latszik mar a magyarom sem a regi.  Tenyleg senki nem ertette amit irtam neki?


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 3)

Rinci55 írta:


> Tudom hogy már kérdeztem,( bocsánat úgy látszik nekem ez a vesszőparipám másnak a túledzés  a képeken a bőrük nagyon szép. Ugye nem szikével szabták át.
> Valószínű ez az én fóbiám, pedig csak 20 kg-t kell fogynom, nem is 50 et mint a képek alapján sokan megtették, bár mind jóval fiatalabbak. Bízom abban hogy a nyirok keringés és tisztulás a bőr rugalmasságával is csodát tesz, és ahogy csökken a ruha méret úgy zsugorodik össze.
> 
> (csak mert a hazai Nagy fogyásos meg egyéb sokat fogyott ismert emberek mind a szike alatt kötöttek ki, vagy ez nem törvényszerű?? )




Rinci55,

A no, akit ott a kepen lattatok, 43 eves. Nem mondanam kifejezetten fiatalnak, megis inkabb 30 korulinek tippelnem miutan lefogyott.

Ezeket a hatalmas zsirmennyisegeket, kb. mindenki legalabb egy ev alatt dobja le (+-). A borod szerintem nem lesz olyan, mint 18 evesen, de egy ev sok ido, 20kg meg nem sok, ha a tobbi csajt nezed.
Nezz korul a kozmetikusnal, beszelj a borgyogyoval. A borgyogyasz szerint a tekercseles csodat tesz, a striakat lezerrel tudjak halvanyitani. 
Es no panic. Meglatod, ha leadod a 20 kg-ot, a borod feszessegenek fokozata mar huszadrangu kerdes lesz, annyira fogsz orulni.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 3)

*Paul McKenna*

Tudom, hogy ez nem a fogyokuras topic, de csak a segitseg vegett ajanlanam a kajatudatossag erositesere a fentebb emlitett amerikai pszichologus hanganyagat es/vagy konyvet, vagy az otreszes tevemusorat.
O pl. a tudatos eves technikajaval fogyaszt le rengeteg embert es nem csinal mast, csak enni tanit (mint ahogyan Theresa is azt probalja a konyveben).

Na szal, aki akarja talan ebben is talal hasznos dolgot maganak amig elkeszulok a forditassal.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok!

Az én BC-em *5-ik napja* (Hétfő) a következő:

Reggel: BWO+
Ebéd után: HD 2 sorozat
Este: PBS/HTF Softer 

Amúgy én is nagyon éhes vagyok edzés után, de próbálok értelmes kajákat enni.
Ezenfelül én 3 óránként eszem: 7-kor reggeli, 10-kor tízórai, 13-kor ebéd, 16:30-kor uzsi, 19:30-kor vacsi. Szerintem, ha kihagyjuk a 10 órait vagy az uzsit, akkor farkaséhesek leszünk egyik étkezéstől a másikig. És a vércukkeró ugrál fel/le. Szóval én azt vallom, hogy folyamatosan adni kell neki valamit, hogy dolgozzon





A 10 órai, meg az uzsi mindig valami gyümi, nyers zöldség vagy magvak (nem egy egész csomag, csak 10 szem).

Most egy kicsit görcsöl a bal fenekem alatti rész, de nem vészes. Gondolom ellazítottam amikor nem lett volna szabad, egy pillanatra.
Egyébként ma már képes voltam a 8 ismétlést elvégezni az egész edzés alatt.
Sokkal jobban tudok koncentrálni a gyakikra, erősebben be tudom húzni a pocimat és letolom a vállaimat a szőnyegbe úgy igazán, nincs levegő a hátam alatt, nincs görbület. Egyenes. Mondjuk ezzel nincs gondom, mert egész nyáron a földön alszok, párna nélkül. Imádom



A párom 5 perc után felvánszorog a pihe-puha ágyikóba





Azt vettem még észre magamon, hogy ellentétben az első 2-3 nappal, ma már nem csak a dolgozó lábra figyeltem, hanem a pihenőre is. Vajon érthetően írom körül? PL: amikor az egyik lábam fent van, egyenes, spicc, a másik pedig lent, előrenyújtva. Nos a kinyújtott láb nem pihen...de nem ám, spicc és feszít, erősen tart...tart...tart...nem lazít.
Iszonyat gyorsan tanul a testem, alkalmazkodik az új gyakikhoz.

Picit hosszúra sikeredtem, ne hari





*Happy Tappin'!!!*
*
*


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Ügyi vagy!
Melyik az a PBS?

Este írni akartam, de a szerver nem értett velem egyet!
Mindenki írja a kajákról, hogy nem kívánja...remélem nem csinálok valamit rosszul, hogy nekem a kajáláshoz való hozzáállásom nem változott.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 4)

*Body brushing , Celluit*

The truth about the celluit (audio)

Body brushing 


Ha mar ugy is szoba kerult.


----------



## ZiD (2009 Augusztus 4)

tök jó, hogy ilyen nagy a lelkesedés 
Én holnap elutazom másfél hétre, nemigen leszek net közelében, de addig csak tappogjatok szorgalmasan, kiváncsi leszek a sikerekre! Aztán ha visszajöttem, akkor én is teljes gőzzel nekikezdek


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Nahát, Te is megfertőződsz?


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Hú, tegnap este írni akartam, egy dolgot észrevettem a Twist-nél, persze lehet, hogy nektek ez nyilvánvaló, csak én vettem észre most, hogy tükör előtt csináltam.
Mikor oldalra hajoltam, nem tartottam a másik oldali térdem, hanem kicsit befordult.
Csak azért írom le, hogy hátha más is tud belőle tanulni.


----------



## Szamira (2009 Augusztus 4)

A kajálásom nekem se változott semmit, ettem édességet is, de ebben a melegben inkább a gyömölcsöket kívánom.
A vacsorát simán ki tudom váltani dinnyére.

már páran észrevették a melóhelyen is rajtam a változást


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Szamira!
Ez nagyon szuper!


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Zula írta:


> Rinci55,
> 
> A no, akit ott a kepen lattatok, 43 eves. Nem mondanam kifejezetten fiatalnak, megis inkabb 30 korulinek tippelnem miutan lefogyott.
> 
> ...



Köszönöm, egyenlőre bízom a természet bölcsességében és nem parázok többet mert az lehet hogy többet árt


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Zula írta:


> Tudom, hogy ez nem a fogyokuras topic, de csak a segitseg vegett ajanlanam a kajatudatossag erositesere a fentebb emlitett amerikai pszichologus hanganyagat es/vagy konyvet, vagy az otreszes tevemusorat.
> O pl. a tudatos eves technikajaval fogyaszt le rengeteg embert es nem csinal mast, csak enni tanit (mint ahogyan Theresa is azt probalja a konyveben).
> 
> Na szal, aki akarja talan ebben is talal hasznos dolgot maganak amig elkeszulok a forditassal.



amit Zula ajánlott magyarul megjelent könyv, letölthető:
http://fenykert.uw.hu/ innen (is, gondolom még sok helyen elérhető) 
Fórum / Anyagok/ Hangoskönyvek (most éppen felülről a 3., de ez idővel változik)


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Tudatos táplálkozás és egyéb tudatos dolgok

Minden leszoktatáshoz vagy átszoktatáshoz vagy úgy egyébként valóban a tudatosság behozatala a legjobb választás.
Így mozgásnál (tapp) így a táncnál (hastánc - legalábbis az én óráimon), vagy bármely táncnál, és akár egy egyszerű súlyemelésnél is a konditeremben, szóval MINDIG ÉS MINDENHOL ÉS MINDENKOR a tudatosság, tudatosítás a nyerő!

Nemcsak az említett uriember tud azzal fogyasztani embereket, hogy tanítja őket enni. (missziós munkát végez ez egyértelmű!)
A dohányzásról is így lehet leszokni, vagy akár a drogokról, vagy bármely rossznak ítélt szokásról.

Pld. ha beviszed a tevékenységedbe a tudatosságot (megfigyelővé válsz, ugyanakkor minden egyes pillanatát átéled a dolognak), akkor egyfajta teljesség állapotába kerülsz. A teljességből pedig nem hiányzik semmi. Tehát kerek, egész, élő, létező, jelenlévő. Itt és Most. 
És mivel a teljességből nem hiányzik semmi, nincs hiányérzeted, nincs "túlkívánás". Akkor egységben vagy saját magaddal az adott pillanatban és ott megéled a saját teljességedet, jelenlétedet és hiánytalanságodat, boldogságodat. 

Mivel eléggé leszakadtunk erről az állapotról a rohanó életünkben, ezért úgymond tréningelni kell magunkat, hogy tudjuk hogyan érhető el (több úton is) ez a teljesség. Az első lépcső a figyelem. Ahogy Yoda mester mondja: Légy szemlélődő. 
Amikor a légzésedre figyelsz, akkor az agyad nem tud elkalandozni. Próbáld ki. Amikor IGAZÁN a légzésedre figyelsz, eltűnnek az össze-vissza háttérgondolatok. Akkor jelen vagy a légzésednek. Minden figyelem- és tudatossági gyakorlat ezzel dolgozik első körben. 

És kicsit visszatérve a gyakorlati példához. Ahogy korábban is említettem már, ha pld. szobabiciklizel és közben tévét nézel, akkor nem annyira hatékony a tekerés eredménye. Ha azonban odafigyelsz a tekerésre és TEKERSZ, akkor kétszer annyit is érhet. 
A tapp ezért (is) tetszik nekem, mert maximáltan igényli a figyelmet, ezáltal befókuszálja a tudatunkat is arra, ami éppen van. 
(Mondjuk én azért szeretem a testen át megközelíteni a tudatosságot, mert az embernek erős kapcsolata van a testével és talán könnyebben megért, átél bizonyos dolgokat pusztán a megfigyelésével. Másrészt azért, mert én ehhez értek )

A figyelem, az összpontosítás nem erős koncentráció, hanem egy ellazult figyelmi állapot, szemlélődve jelen levés - hú ez nem volt túl magyaros 

Egyszóval a Tapp isteni lehetőség mindennek a megtapasztalására, hiszen eleve egy fókuszált figyelmet kér tőlünk.

[néha nemcsak a tanárnéni, hanem a filozófus is előtör belőlem ]


----------



## ritapiri (2009 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok! Ma reggel megcsináltam a fit and fabulous dvd-t. Ahhoz képest, hogy alig néhány gyakorlatot csinál, az első blokkban OIP+HF+... igencsak megéreztem a jótékony hatását ezeknek a gyakorlatoknak. Itt különösen látszik, hogy minél lassabb, annál jobb.
A BC esetén elég valamelyik rövid programot csinálni minden nap? Én váltogatom a BWO+ (15 perces) és az instr1-t. Az elég? 
Persze tegnap még elmentem spiningelni és az edző azt mondta, hogy "slankultam"  Ami azért is jó hír, mert a múlt heti cserkésztáboron kívül, amikor másra nem volt energiám, előző kb. 10 napban csak tappogtam a nagy meleg miatt. És így is látszik!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Ezt én is kérdeztem, ha valaki kezdő annak elég a rövid program BC esetén, egyébként azalatt a pár nap alatt teljes programot érdemes csinálni.

Eszembe jutott, hogy mivel igaz, hogy szombaton kezdtem el a T-Tapp BC-t, de előtte pénteken is volt edzés, 1,5 órás kickbox, és edzőtáborral lesz vége, úgyhogy 9 napos lesz a BC-m a tervezett 4 nap helyett, ez csak jó! Igaz, hogy az edzőtábor végére ki fogok nyúlni, de nem baj...igazából jól esik!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 4)

ritapiri, zsuzso... szerintem olvassátok át újra a BC-ről szóló fordítást!
ott minden le van írva! a rövid programról is!

A BC teljes edzésekből áll, de ha azt nem bírod, akkor 6 nap egymás utáni rövid edzés+1 nap teljes pihenő megfelel a teljes edzéses BC-nek.
Olvasásra fel! 

zsuzso, ha az edzőtábornak vége, ajánlatos két nap teljes mozgásmentességben pihenni és csak utána nekikezdeni minden másnap.
szintén BC fordításban a részletek.

---------

Nekikezdtem fordítani a BWO-t ha már csinálni még nem tudom.
Anyám!  Még csak a PBS-en vagyok túl, de már 2 órája szöszmötölök vele, és ez még csak a fordítás, az időzítés nincs benne.
Próbáltam fordítva is, hogy direktben időzítéssel együtt fordítok, de úgy macerásabb. Valójában a szinkronozásnak lenne több értelme, de így legalább rávesszük az embereket az olvasásra a jobb megértés érdekében!  

Eddig is észrevettem, hogy T. végig beszél, de így, hogy mindezt átteszem magyarra, 2x annyinak tűnik  
Szóval ember legyen a talpán, aki ilyen gyorsan tud olvasni, ahogy ő gyorsan beszél  Végrehajtás előtt egyértelműen legalább 2x meg kell nézni a teljes anyagot végigolvasva mindent annak, aki nem tud angolul. Ez nem baj, szintén segíti a megértést


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Jelenleg úgy tűnik a tanfolyami anyag csak részletek a könyvből...
Itt viszont egy cikk, amit érdemes elolvasni. (angolul persze)
http://www.t-tapp.com/articles/healthandfitnessmag2/default.htm


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Sati15 írta:


> ritapiri, zsuzso... szerintem olvassátok át újra a BC-ről szóló fordítást!
> ott minden le van írva! a rövid programról is!
> 
> A BC teljes edzésekből áll, de ha azt nem bírod, akkor 6 nap egymás utáni rövid edzés+1 nap teljes pihenő megfelel a teljes edzéses BC-nek.
> ...



Én úgy gondolom, képben vagyok a BC-vel kapcsolatban! Azért is írtam, hogy teljes program tanácsos.

Ok, akkor tartok majd 2 nap szünetet!

Grat a fordításhoz, nem kis munka! Le a kalappal!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 4)

BC 4. nap: beginner kipipálva


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 4)

*The secret to a flat stomach*

Ez is Tapp:

http://thetruthaboutfatlossforwomen.com/2009/05/25/t-tapp-secret-to-a-flat-stomach/

Ez egy Tapp trener weboldala. 

Erdekes, hogy honnan kezdte, mert o sem volt sovany (11 eves fototortenete lathato itt):
http://lanimuelrath.com/my-weight-loss-and-fitness-photo-history/


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 4)

El is felejtettem írni nektek. Az egyetlen bibim a beginnerben a runner stretching. Na ez az a lazítás, ami már a suliban sem ment.  
Még kettlebell edzésen tanultunk alternatív nyújtást, amíg a többiek a futók nyújtását csinálták, addig nekünk volt egy könnyített változat. 
Azért nem adom fel a harcot, próbálom csinálni, csak amikor már nem megy, akkor könnyítek, ez az egyetlen ahol fáj a térdem, ha erőltetem.


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 4)

Kedves Tapp-Társak!

Szuper nő a mi Teréz Anyánk és jó ez a tapp, de bennem ma megfogalmazódott az is, hogy talán nem tartanánk ott ahol, ha nem lenne ez a lelkes és egymást bíztató csapat.

Szeretlek Benneteket olvasni, szeretem, hogy mindenki pozitívan és támogatóan áll a másikhoz, kitartást, lendületet adva. 
Hétfőn és kedden mindig este hétre érek haza, és máskor ilyenkor mindig magamra szoktam rántani a hűtőszekrényt. Tegnap és ma viszont csak egy könnyű salátát készítettem magamnak -Rátok gondolva- mert hát mit szólnátok hozzá, hogy ha mindent magamba tömnék. 
A Csapat összetertásában van az Erő!
Lelki szemeim előtt már azt látom, hogy egyszer lesz majd egy riport a TV-ben, ahol Sati, a Tapp magyarországi Nagyasszonya fog előadást tartani, és a háttérben mi tornázunk majd! 
Istenbizony, ha erre sor kerülne, én szeretnék ott lenni.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 4)

Aliceria írta:


> A Csapat összetertásában van az Erő!



így van. sokszor nekem is az ad erőt, hogy mit szólnátok, ha....



Aliceria írta:


> Lelki szemeim előtt már azt látom, hogy egyszer lesz majd egy riport a TV-ben, ahol Sati, a Tapp magyarországi Nagyasszonya fog előadást tartani, és a háttérben mi tornázunk majd!
> Istenbizony, ha erre sor kerülne, én szeretnék ott lenni.



én is, én is, én is, én is, én is, én is, én is, én is, én is, én is, én is, én is


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Sati!
Tényleg, milyen büntit kaptál? De ez nem kimondottan reklám volt, vagy????

És igen Aliceria!
Nekem is nagyon sok erőt ad a társaság...ha egyedül csinálnám, biztos nem hozott volna lázba, mert nem láttam volna az eredményt, a hatást...akkor már egy hét után feladtam volna.
Igazából szinte bármitől lehet ilyen lázban égni, ha sokan csináljuk, mert minden torna hatásos és mindegyik jó! Mindegyiktől lehet fogyni, formálódni, igaz lassabban, de nálam még pl. nem látszik cm-ben az eredmény, majd talán a BC végén, de mégis..


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Aliceria írta:


> A Csapat összetertásában van az Erő!
> Lelki szemeim előtt már azt látom, hogy egyszer lesz majd egy riport a TV-ben, ahol Sati, a Tapp magyarországi Nagyasszonya fog előadást tartani, és a háttérben mi tornázunk majd!
> Istenbizony, ha erre sor kerülne, én szeretnék ott lenni.


 El is képzeltem én is!


----------



## ritapiri (2009 Augusztus 4)

Zula írta:


> <link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CLaLa%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:Wingdings; panose-1:5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; mso-font-charset:2; mso-generic-font-family:auto; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:0 268435456 0 0 -2147483648 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0in; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:8.5in 11.0in; margin:1.0in 1.25in 1.0in 1.25in; mso-header-margin:.5in; mso-footer-margin:.5in; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} /* List Definitions */ @list l0 {mso-list-id:298927341; mso-list-type:hybrid; mso-list-template-ids:1401091342 -1626068528 67698691 67698693 67698689 67698691 67698693 67698689 67698691 67698693;} @list l0:level1 {mso-level-start-at:20; mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:-; mso-level-tab-stop:.5in; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-.25in; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} ol {margin-bottom:0in;} ul {margin-bottom:0in;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> *Allj keszen a boot camp-re *
> <o></o>
> Feszesiteshez es tonizalashoz / vagy egy ruhameret csokkeneshez:<o></o>
> <o></o>
> ...



Én olvastam (ahogyan azt is, hogy először olvassak és aztán kérdezzek)  ...
és már akkor sem értettem, hogy a 15 perces és a 45 perces anyag hogyan kerülhet vagy-vagy kapcsolatba... Nem ezt jelenti az első mondat?


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Aliceria írta:


> Kedves Tapp-Társak!
> 
> Szuper nő a mi Teréz Anyánk és jó ez a tapp, de bennem ma megfogalmazódott az is, hogy talán nem tartanánk ott ahol, ha nem lenne ez a lelkes és egymást bíztató csapat.
> 
> ...



*Aliceria*,
hihi, na nekem ezt nem kell kétszer mondani, imádok szerepelni 
csak akkor jobb ha belehúzunk, nehogy már ducusan álljunk a kamerák előtt 

*zsuzso*, neked nincs is olyan sok, amit le kéne adnod, max. formálod a tested és erősíted... 
azonban erről jut eszembe... ha valaki a mérések során növekedést tapasztal, annak általában két oka lehet: 1. nem pihenőnapon mért. 2. A formával lehet gond, ha azt javítja, beindul a centicsökkenés (mint pld. a pliék tetején is feszíteni kell és végig közben. ahogy a kargyakiknál is végig kell tartani a feszítést, semmi pihengetés félúton  )

*Anamaya*, Azt a nyújtást én imádom!! A lábaim imádják, de piszkosul nehéz!! Belepusztulok közben  És még van képük nyújtásnak hívni....  én inkább komoly erőpróbának becézném 

Már a Twistnél tartok a fordításban... juhhéj! 

Kénytelen vagyok egy hozzászólásba sűríteni a mondandóm, mert annyiszor áll le a szerver, hogy mire mindenre külön válaszolnék, elfelejtem mit is akartam


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 4)

ritapiri írta:


> Én olvastam (ahogyan azt is, hogy először olvassak és aztán kérdezzek)  ...
> és már akkor sem értettem, hogy a 15 perces és a 45 perces anyag hogyan kerülhet vagy-vagy kapcsolatba... Nem ezt jelenti az első mondat?



aki nem bírja a 45 percest, vagy még nem tudja jól, azok csinálhatnak a 15 percesből is bc-t. Mindenki állapota, tudása és fizikai erőnléte szerint választhat, hogy melyikből csináljon bc-t.


----------



## ritapiri (2009 Augusztus 4)

Anamaya írta:


> aki nem bírja a 45 percest, vagy még nem tudja jól, azok csinálhatnak a 15 percesből is bc-t. Mindenki állapota, tudása és fizikai erőnléte szerint választhat, hogy melyikből csináljon bc-t.


 
Köszi, akkor eszerint próbálom, mert én inkább most még ismerkedési/tanulási fázisban vagyok. Bár, ha jobban belegondolok, hogy amikor a magyarázó kisfilmeket végiggyakorolom, az szinte mindig hosszabb fél óránál  Persza az még nem a BC...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 4)

most mennem kell, mert a kedves követeli a netet  addig is próbálom még ma befejezni a BWO-t és akkor holnapra már csak az időzítés marad.
persze menet közben rájöttem, hogy inkább az I1-gyel kellett volna kezdenem a fordítást. na mindegy. mostmár ez van  azt majd máskor


----------



## Targenor (2009 Augusztus 4)

Sati15 írta:


> Szia Targenor,
> Köszi, hogy bejelentkeztél. Tényleg nem te voltál



Tudom, hogy idegesítő, ha nem értünk valamit...



Sati15 írta:


> Én azt sem tudom hol kéne keressem



Te nem is látod a profilodban (Ott csak mi modik láthatjuk) Te onnan láthatnád, ha kaptál egy olyan privit, aminek a tárgya: *"Büntetésed érkezett a CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma oldalon"*...



Sati15 írta:


> Azt mondták, hogy kaptam egy büntipontot és ha nagyon csúnya vagyok akkor kizárnak. Feltettem egy csomó kérdést a részletekről, illetve kértem egy linket, ahol elolvashatom azokat a változásokat, amiről nem tudok.



A szabályzatot mindig megtalálod az aláírásomban



Sati15 írta:


> Én ide a fórumozni járok, nem olvasgatok valóban félévente szabályzatot. Most kerestem, de nem találtam. Majd megnézem az aláírásodat



Pont azért linkeltem be, hogy ott legyen, de ha megnézitek, akkor a Kúltúra, az Ezoterika, és a Gyereksarok részlegekben is hoztam létre 1-1 LEZÁRT, Fontossá tett (Sosem süllyed le, mindig az első oldalon marad fent a topik.) topikot hasznos infókkal.



Sati15 írta:


> És örülök, hogy ilyen jófej embereket is beválasztottak a moderátorok közé.



 Köszönöm, de vannak, akik vitatkoznának ezen kijelentéseddel...:mrgreen:



Sati15 írta:


> (Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy a többiek ne azok lennének, ez azt jelenti, hogy veled már beszélgettem és le tudtam vonni ezt a következtetést, míg a többiekkel nem beszélgettem még sosem.)
> 
> kiss



Értettelekkiss



Anamaya írta:


> Tesó!
> 
> Egyrészt nem gondoltam volna, hogy Te voltál.  kiss



Hugi!
1 percig sem hittem mást



Anamaya írta:


> Másrészt a diplomatikus válaszommal épp arra akartam utalni, hogy ez mindannyiunk érdekét szolgálja, mert bár Sati aláírása nem idegesített, de az igen, amikor olyan üzeneteket kaptam, vagy hsz-eket olvastam, amelyek direkt reklámokat tartalmaztak.
> Szóval én nem a rendszer ellen voltam, mert nekem is pont az járt a fejemben, hogy mennyien pattogunk, lassú a rendszer, sokszor túlterhelt a szerver, de Melittának ez mennyi pénzébe lehet.
> Arról már nem is beszélve, mennyi sok feltöltés van itt, ami szintén mind a rendszert terheli.



A CH legnagyobb baja az, hogy a szerver nem áll a helyzet magaslatán.
Ami minket is baromira idegesít, és megnehezíti a dolgunkat nekünk is...
Most például megcsináltam a vacsinkat, mire ezt az üzit át tudom küldeni... :?  ("Internal Server Error" stb...)



Anamaya írta:


> Részemről befejeztem az off témát, csak szerettem volna elmondani, hogy úgy éreztem Tesó félreértett valamit.



Nem értettem félre, ne aggódjatok emiatt!



> REKLÁM:
> 
> A reklám a kommunikáció egy formája, rendszerint egy bizonyos áru vagy szolgáltatás megvételére, illetve igénybevételére ösztönző, esetleg egy egész márka, cég, terület vagy pusztán csak egy cél javára szóló hirdetés.
> 
> ...


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 4)

Kicsit unom már az állandó szerver túlterheltséget!

Ritapiri!
Sati már írt erről a 15 vagy 45 perces dologról a BC esetén! Akinek megterhelő a 45 perces munka, mert eddig soha nem mozgott, vagy 50 kg felesleg van rajta...annak ajánlott 15 percessel kezdeni.

Anamaya!
Én nem értem, miért megterhelő az a nyújtás nektek! Szerintem jó, igaz én kick-box óta nagyon sokat lazultam, rengeteget nyújtunk, máshogy nem lehet, de persze, aki annyira nem tudja, az vagy nem nyújta ki a térdét, vagy nem hajol be annyira....én sem tudok spárgát....de nagyon szépen lehet haladni a nyújtással is!

Sati!
Köszi, igaz, nem akarok sokat fogyni, kb 10 kg-ot, azaz ez a maximum, de elég lenne az 5 kg is, az alá max kajával mennék.

Ok, Targenor, mindent értünk!


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 4)

ritapiri írta:


> Én olvastam (ahogyan azt is, hogy először olvassak és aztán kérdezzek)  ...
> és már akkor sem értettem, hogy a 15 perces és a 45 perces anyag hogyan kerülhet vagy-vagy kapcsolatba... Nem ezt jelenti az első mondat?




Nem vagy-vagy. Csak VAGY. Vagy ezt, vagy azt.


Mellesleg a konyv azt irja, hogy a Basic Workoutot lehet hasznalni kulonallo tornakent, vagy, mint egy bemelegiteskent a Total Workout elott (gondolom ez haladoknak). Amit itt irtam, nem vonatkozik a BC-re. Ott vagy-vagy.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 4)

*Meg ket gyakorlat*

Awesome legs, Rock/Jogs


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 4)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Anamaya!
> Én nem értem, miért megterhelő az a nyújtás nektek! Szerintem jó, igaz én kick-box óta nagyon sokat lazultam, rengeteget nyújtunk, máshogy nem lehet, de persze, aki annyira nem tudja, az vagy nem nyújta ki a térdét, vagy nem hajol be annyira....én sem tudok spárgát....de nagyon szépen lehet haladni a nyújtással is!



Hát szakadt keresztszalaggal, és szakadt oldalszalaggal, valamint porcleválással, persze mindez egyszerre és egy térdemben, jobb ha az ember nem ugrál, és amikor érzi, hogy valamit TILOS, mert a teste tiltja akkor nem csinálja. 
A jógának köszönhetően én is sokat lazultam, de itt annyira be kell hajlítani a térdet, ami nekem nagyon fáj. Szóval inkább kihagyom. 
(14 éves korom óta van ez a sérülésem, azóta nem tudom az ilyet megcsinálni). A kettlebell sokat segített, megtanultam a combizmokat használni a térdizületek helyett, de ennél a gyakinál ez nem működik...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 4)

Zula írta:


> Awesome legs, Rock/Jogs


köszönjük


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 4)

Anamaya írta:


> köszönjük




Nagyon szivesen.


Ezuton jelzem, hogy a Core anyagot levettem a rapidrol.
Egy ido utan tisztogatok, ugyhogy siessetek.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 5)

*Terjed a Tapp*

Nezzetek csak mit talaltam a neten boklaszas kozben egy blogban:


*  "Werity 2009.07.20. 15:21:36 *
off: van valami új mozgásforma a neve:T-Tapp
belinkelem, hogy a basic-et honnan töltheted le, ha érdekel, de van durvább változata is, ha tetszik, azokat is küldöm:"


Itt a hely ahol olvastam:
http://irodalom.blog.hu/2009/07/18/ehhez_lehet_hogy_en_keves_vagyok



Hat mit szoltok hozza?


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!

Az én BC-em 6*-ik napja* (Kedd) a következő:

Reggel: BWO+
Ebéd után: HD 2 sorozat
Este: PBS/HTF Softer 

Tegnap este egyszerűen nem engedett be a szerver. Szégyelje magát :9:

*zsuzso*
Kérdezted, hogy mi az a PBS.
Ez a primary back stretch, azaz a hátnyújtás amivel kezdi a BWO-t.
Előtte és utána is lehet végezni (ajánlott), sőt nap közben többször is.

Erősödik a pocakom, érzem OIP alatt, amikor benyom, megfeszítem, elengedem,..., már jó kemény, de akkora háj van rajta, mint egy sárgadinnye (köbö). Szóval a hájam alatt érzem a Transversus abs-et alakulóban.
Felemelő érzés...jé...hát mégis csak van nekem is 

*Szép napot mindenkinek! *


----------



## Szamira (2009 Augusztus 5)

Egy kicsit nem nézek fel aztán már nem győzök visszaolvasni
Fantasztikus ez a lelkesedés Tényleg nagyon ösztönzően hat rám is.

Én úgy érzem most három hét alatt elértem azt mint korábban Bíró Icával három hónap alatt.
Pedig akkor is csináltam a gyakikat hetente 4-5 alkalommal.

Most pedig érzem hogy napról napra feszesebb a testem, fantasztikus


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Zula írta:


> Awesome legs, Rock/Jogs



Kedves ZULA!

Köszönöm, leszedtem, AL-t ki is próbáltam


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Enci79 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Az én BC-em 6*-ik napja* (Kedd) a következő:
> 
> ...



Húú gratulálok!!! Kiváncsi leszek majd az eredményeidre. Aztán aug 20 után én is belevágok egy BC-be.

Én eddig nem sok OIP-et csináltam mert csak múlt héten mutatta meg Sati, azóta van fenn a fordítás is (amiért ismét köszönet) de akkor én is szorgalmasabban csinálom, ha ilyen hatásos, meg olvastam, hogy különben is ajánlott, a lapos(abb) hasért  

Addig legalább eljutottam, hogy megnéztem az anatómiai atlaszomban a Transversus izmot. Ez egy amerikai könyv magyar kiadása ( Alapvető klinikai masszázsterápia: az anatómia és a kezelés integrálása), és azt írja a Tr abdominis izomrólpersze masszázs szempontjából) ,hogy mélyen a többi izom alatt helyezkedik el, masszázs terápákkal nem kezelhető, mert fölötte még többféle izom található.


----------



## mangogirl (2009 Augusztus 5)

Zula írta:


> Nagyon szivesen.
> 
> 
> Ezuton jelzem, hogy a Core anyagot levettem a rapidrol.
> Egy ido utan tisztogatok, ugyhogy siessetek.



ezek hol vannak mert nem találom vagy jegyzetbe van fenn?
mert akkor azt nem tudom letölteni(a nem tudom hány hozzászólás nincs meg)


----------



## Szamira (2009 Augusztus 5)

mangogirl írta:


> ezek hol vannak mert nem találom vagy jegyzetbe van fenn?
> mert akkor azt nem tudom letölteni(a nem tudom hány hozzászólás nincs meg)


 
Igen jegyzetben, de ne szomorkodj, hanem menj játssz egy kis szójátékot és meg is lesz a kellő mennyiségű hozzászólásod az állandó tagsághoz.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 5)

Rövid látogatást tett ma nálam az anyukám, aki közölte, hogy most akkor vagy jó a nadrágom, vagy ment le a fenekemről.  Ugyanerre a nadrágomra hetekkel ezelőtt azt mondta, szörnyen áll rajtam. 

elcsúsztam ma az evéssel, meg mindennel gyakorlatilag,a bioritmusom meg már annyira ráállt arra, hogy ilyen tájban tappogok, hogy tappoghatnékom van, de türelmesen kivárom, hogy leteljen az emésztési idő.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 5)

mangogirl írta:


> ezek hol vannak mert nem találom vagy jegyzetbe van fenn?
> mert akkor azt nem tudom letölteni(a nem tudom hány hozzászólás nincs meg)




 Majd felteszem maskor meg.

Itt nyilt linket nem lehet felrakni, ezert vannak jegyzetben a letoltesi linkek.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 5)

Rinci55 írta:


> Kedves ZULA!
> 
> Köszönöm, leszedtem, AL-t ki is próbáltam




Nagyon szivesen. 
Es hogy ment az AL? Ez a gyakorlat engem mindig kivegez.  Inkabb tiz Total Workout.


----------



## mangogirl (2009 Augusztus 5)

Zula írta:


> Majd felteszem maskor meg.
> 
> Itt nyilt linket nem lehet felrakni, ezert vannak jegyzetben a letoltesi linkek.




megtaláltam és már én is tudok tölteni, köszi szépen, el is kezdtem remélem még le tudom szedni


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Zula írta:


> Nagyon szivesen.
> Es hogy ment az AL? Ez a gyakorlat engem mindig kivegez.  Inkabb tiz Total Workout.



hát olyan kis egyszerűnek tűnt, csak fekszünk a hátunkon kis lábnyújtás, pipával és spiccel  gondoltam belevágok. hááát  nem hittem volna ha nem próbálom ki.



Anamaya írta:


> Rövid látogatást tett ma nálam az anyukám, aki közölte, hogy most akkor vagy jó a nadrágom, vagy ment le a fenekemről.  Ugyanerre a nadrágomra hetekkel ezelőtt azt mondta, szörnyen áll rajtam.



GRATULÁLOK!!!!! 
Az Anyukák szemében lehet bízni, én is szoktam nézni a Lánykámét én nagyon örülök ha kisebb nadrágra van szüksége, igaz most visszakapom a drukkolást mert ő is szurkol nekem. Anyukádat nem vonod bele Tapp-ba?




mangogirl írta:


> megtaláltam és már én is tudok tölteni, köszi szépen, el is kezdtem remélem még le tudom szedni



Megírnád, hogy hol? Mert én is csak félig szedtem le, amit én találtam az nem élt. Máskor jobban iparkodom.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 5)

Túl a mai bc-n is.  beginner kipipálva.


----------



## mangogirl (2009 Augusztus 5)

Megírnád, hogy hol? Mert én is csak félig szedtem le, amit én találtam az nem élt. Máskor jobban iparkodom.[/quote]

ebben a fórumban nem tudom már hanyadik oldal de ha rákattintasz zula nevére akkor kidobja az összes hozzászólásait és ott megtalálod


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 5)

mangogirl írta:


> Megírnád, hogy hol? Mert én is csak félig szedtem le, amit én találtam az nem élt. Máskor jobban iparkodom.



ebben a fórumban nem tudom már hanyadik oldal de ha rákattintasz zula nevére akkor kidobja az összes hozzászólásait és ott megtalálod[/quote]

a 23. as hozzászólásban volt, az hivatkozik a Yoga oldalon lévő linkre de az már törlődött. Én a Fit and Fabulons ból kerestem volna 6-7-8-9 et (ha jól emlékszem 9 volt) az első 5 az megvan.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Anamaya!
Így már értem, nem tudtam, hogy így "lesérültél"

Enci!
Grat! Ügyi vagy! Csak így tovább!

Na, én is kipróbálom most este az AL-t, kíváncsi leszek!


----------



## smuku (2009 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok Lányok!!!
Na, mivel nagy nehezen, drága Sati segítségével sikerült elkezdenem Tappogni, nagyon büszkén jelentem, hogy centik - nagyon sok többesszámot használva!- mentek le, kilók nem, de látványos a dolog!!! Nagyon örvendek, hogy rátok találtam!!! Ez nagyon komoly anyag!! Isteni!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 5)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Anamaya!
> Így már értem, nem tudtam, hogy így "lesérültél"



nem tudhattad, ezért írtam le.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Megvolt az I2 - Tape2, aztán AL....valóban nagyon brutál. Profi angolosok! Mit mond a végén, csak pár szót tudtam elcsípni. :-(


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 5)

smuku írta:


> Sziasztok Lányok!!!
> Na, mivel nagy nehezen, drága Sati segítségével sikerült elkezdenem Tappogni, nagyon büszkén jelentem, hogy centik - nagyon sok többesszámot használva!- mentek le, kilók nem, de látványos a dolog!!! Nagyon örvendek, hogy rátok találtam!!! Ez nagyon komoly anyag!! Isteni!


Mennyi az a centik? És mennyi idő alatt?


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 5)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Megvolt az I2 - Tape2, aztán AL....valóban nagyon brutál. Profi angolosok! Mit mond a végén, csak pár szót tudtam elcsípni. :-(



...csináld az AL gyakorlatot helyesen kivitelezve10 napon át minden nap, csak ne felejtsd el előtt e megmérni a combod és a térded feletti területet. Inch-ekben lesz mérhető a változás.

Szabad fordításban ennyi.


----------



## Elendke (2009 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok! 
Nem birtam ki, csunya vagyok, es meretkeztem... 
egyelore *-32,5* centi      
Ha lejar a 30 nap, 16-an (amiota mondjuk ugy igazabol tappogok, nem csak heti 1-2x) ujra megmerem magam, de nem birtam ki.... es nagyon orulo!!
Koszonok mindenkinek mindent, es kitartas!!!


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 5)

Elendke írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nem birtam ki, csunya vagyok, es meretkeztem...
> egyelore *-32,5* centi
> Ha lejar a 30 nap, 16-an (amiota mondjuk ugy igazabol tappogok, nem csak heti 1-2x) ujra megmerem magam, de nem birtam ki.... es nagyon orulo!!
> Koszonok mindenkinek mindent, es kitartas!!!



Gratulálok! Ez döbbenetes. Kár, hogy én csak kilókat meg testzsírszázalékot rögzítettem, centit nem.
Érezni még nem érzek semmi változást, a családom meg csak csúfol rendesen. 
Asszem, most megyek és mégis megmérem magam centimetróval is.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Aliceria!
Köszi...akkor majd próbálkozok!

Elendke!
És hogy adódnak össze a cm-k?

Még az AL-hez hadd kérdezzem, hogy emeli közben a csípőjét, mert nekem úgy fáj a derekam - van egy kis gerincferdülésem, mindkét irányba, a derekamnál beljebb van a gerincem, a hátamnál kijebb és amúgy is van ferdeség.

Aliceria!
Mióta csinálod? Én a BC előtt megmértem magam...de mivel sokszor elfelejtkezek a billentésről, félek, hogy nem lesz olyan eredményem, mint nektek...mindenkin olyan szép eredmények vannak, én nem látom magamon, de türelmes leszek, megnézzük a BC végén....bár igaz, én még mindig szeretek enni.


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 5)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Aliceria!
> Köszi...akkor majd próbálkozok!
> 
> Elendke!
> ...



megnéztem mégegyszer, nem emeli a csípőjét, sőt azt mondja, hogy nyomjuk a földhöz.
A második gyakorlatnál a térdét fordítja kifelé és a láb kiegyenesítésénél (lassan!) folyamatosan feszíti a külső és belső combot is.
...én még csak megnéztem a videót, de nem csináltam meg.


----------



## Elendke (2009 Augusztus 5)

Minden lenyeges es kritikus pontot: boka, terd(nagyon atalakult  - most lassan terd formaja van), comb (eltuntek a godrocskeim...mar csak egy oltas helye maradt, de az nem is fog eltunni  ), popsi, csipo, mell alatt, kar. A legtobbet a combombol, a fenekembol es a termetes hasambol fogytam  Es remelem meg fogok. 
Es meggyonom a bunom.... ma gyorskajat ettem..... pfujj..... mockosz kisz bunosz vagyok.... de ma a kedvesem "fozott"


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 5)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Aliceria!
> Mióta csinálod? Én a BC előtt megmértem magam...de mivel sokszor elfelejtkezek a billentésről, félek, hogy nem lesz olyan eredményem, mint nektek...mindenkin olyan szép eredmények vannak, én nem látom magamon, de türelmes leszek, megnézzük a BC végén....bár igaz, én még mindig szeretek enni.



Hétfő óta csinálom a BC-t, Beginnersel+ reggel-este OIP, de rájöttem, hogy nem jól, mert előtte fél órát jógázni is szoktam (asthanga), így együtt kb 50 percet tornázom, de Teréz anya szerint nem helyes a tappogást mással is keverni.
Csak hát a jóga az nekem nagyon hiányzik.
Lehet, hogy holnap újrakezdem, és a jógát kihagyom majd.
Én csak másfél ruhaméretet szeretnék fogyni, most 40-42-es vagyok, a 38-as lenne a célom. De semmi sem sürget.
Csak a család akaszt ki, akik szabályosan kinevetnek: na nehogy már ettől foggyál....


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Én se akarok sokat fogyni...1-2 méret.
Hogyhogy nem helyes a tappogást mással keverni? Én kick-boxra is járok közben.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 5)

A családdal meg ne foglalkozz!!! Majd meglátják az eredményt!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 5)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Aliceria!
> Mióta csinálod? Én a BC előtt megmértem magam...de mivel sokszor elfelejtkezek a billentésről, félek, hogy nem lesz olyan eredményem, mint nektek...mindenkin olyan szép eredmények vannak, én nem látom magamon, de türelmes leszek, megnézzük a BC végén....bár igaz, én még mindig szeretek enni.



*zsuzso*, a billentés fontos! főleg a hanyattfekvőeknél (de máshol is, mert a gerincedet védi)

*Gratulálok *minden eredményhez! Már megint csak röviden írok, mert a szervert kivárni...

*Zula*, Kérlek a legújabban feltett két anyagot (brush és jog) még ne töröld, mert csak 16-a után tudom letölteni. Itt olyan lassú a netünk, hogy egy rapidlinket 5 órán át szeretne lehozni  Azalatt pedig 8x meg is szakad, szóval lehetetlen a töltés...
És köszi a feltöltést!

Megnéztem azt a blogot, ahol rátaláltál a linkjeinkre.... hááát kevéssé hiszem, hogy ott nagyon kitartó tappogókkal találkoznánk. Úgy tűnik elvannak az xs-es szoknyájukban a vízhajtóikkal, a rendszeres ésszerű torna valahogy nem tűnt jellemzőnek...

Sajnos én kiestem a tapp-ritmusból már egy hete , tegnap csak egy PBS-re futotta az erőmből, de még az sem volt tökéletes. Talán már holnap.... Akkor már muszáj is lesz összeszednem magam, mert jön látogatóba a barátnőm és neki is meg kell mutatnom a tapp alapokat  Előre szólt, hogy ki ne hagyjuk  Vele úgyis csak évente egyszer tudunk találkozni, tényleg ki kell használni minden percet hasznos dolgokra 

Ma igyekeztünk notebook-mentes napot tartani a párommal  Egész jól sikerült, de azért vannak dolgok, amikhez kell a net... de csak este 8 után vettük elő  de például csak ma nem jártam itt, de már oldalakat kellett visszaolvasnom  Egyszerűen nem engedhetek meg magamnak több szünetet a fórumról   

----

*Tapp-jótanács*
Azt már tudjuk, hogy *teljes edzésne*k az számít, ha 30+ perces a tapp, amit végzünk. Tehát egy 30+ edzés után (még ha vegyes is, tehát nemcsak tappból áll, hanem tapp+jóga, tapp+úszás, bármi), akkor a rákövetkező nap pihenőnap kell legyen. 
A *pihenőnap* maximáltan 20 perc vagy kevesebb, esetleg nulla edzésidőből állhat.

*Tapp-tippek* (főleg rövidtörzsűeknek)
- ne ülj keresztbetett lábbal
- amikor állsz, ne engedd a súlyodat csak az egyik lábadra, állj egyforma súlyeloszlással mindkét lábadon
- rendszeresen csinálj vállkörzéseket hátra (tenyerek előre fordítva)
- emeld a mellkast (nem kitolni, hanem felfelé emelni)
- kacsaláb felejtő


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 5)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Én se akarok sokat fogyni...1-2 méret.
> Hogyhogy nem helyes a tappogást mással keverni? Én kick-boxra is járok közben.



Zula BC-vel foglalkozó fordításában olvastam, hogy Terézanyánk nem javasolja a különböző edzések kevergetését a BC idejére.
Konkrétan az aerobicot, bodybuildinget és pilatest nevezi meg.
Én eddig futottam, meg jógáztam, de a kajával nem nagyon foglalkoztam, pedig mindenféle diétát hivatalból ismerek, csak éppen magamra nem alkalmazom.
A CH-s Tappcsapat lalkesedése ragadott magával, hogy most már kicsit tudatosabban csináljam az életmódváltást.
Naszóval akkor holnap centiméterezek is, és nekiállok az egyhetes csak is kizárólagos BC-hez.
És töredelmesen be fogom Nektek vallani, ha kajailag bűnöztem.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 5)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Én se akarok sokat fogyni...1-2 méret.
> Hogyhogy nem helyes a tappogást mással keverni? Én kick-boxra is járok közben.



Teresa mondta (vmelyik anyagban, talán a Core-ban is), hogy ha lehet, ne keverjük a tappot semmi mással. Főleg az elején. Ugyanis belekavarhatunk a neuro-kinetikus áramlás kialakulásába. Ugyanakkor a fórumon is sokan írják, hogy ők az elejétől azért mást is csináltak, csinálnak. Jógáznak, úsznak, táncolnak általában.

A kbox mondjuk elég egy erősítő sport, tehát meglehet, hogy lassabban jönnek a tapp eredmények,hiszen a kbox mondhatni ellene dolgozik, ugyanis az az izmot növeli. 
Ugyanakkor szerintem a tapp jó hatása nem múlik nyomtalanul  Csak max nálad máshogy jelentkeznek az eredmények. Talán érdemes tesztelned. Hogy ha van kedved kipróbálni, hogy ideig csak kboxolsz és leméred magad előtte és utána, ill. uazon ideig csak tappogsz és leméred magad előtte és utána. A kajáláson pedig nem változtatsz. 
Úgyis azt mondja T., hogy az első hónapban nem is ajánlja egyáltalán a kajálásban való változtatást.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Sati15 írta:


> *zsuzso*, a billentés fontos! főleg a hanyattfekvőeknél (de máshol is, mert a gerincedet védi)


Tudom, próbálok rá figyelni, de még sokat kell gyakorolni!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Aliceria írta:


> Zula BC-vel foglalkozó fordításában olvastam, hogy Terézanyánk nem javasolja a különböző edzések kevergetését a BC idejére.
> Konkrétan az aerobicot, bodybuildinget és pilatest nevezi meg.
> Én eddig futottam, meg jógáztam, de a kajával nem nagyon foglalkoztam, pedig mindenféle diétát hivatalból ismerek, csak éppen magamra nem alkalmazom.
> A CH-s Tappcsapat lalkesedése ragadott magával, hogy most már kicsit tudatosabban csináljam az életmódváltást.
> ...



Neked is írom, hogy T. azt is írja, hogy nem kell az első hónapban a kaján módosítani, mert épp elég stressz a testnek, hogy a tapphoz hozzászokjon és kialakítsa az "áramköreit" hozzá.

A kajálásban való kilengések pedig nem bűnözések! Ez a szó tiltott ezen a fórumon! 

Ha már jól akar kajálni az ember, ... olvasd át a tudatos étkezésről a beírásom - érkezzen meg az étel hozzád.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Sati15 írta:


> Teresa mondta (vmelyik anyagban, talán a Core-ban is), hogy ha lehet, ne keverjük a tappot semmi mással. Főleg az elején. Ugyanis belekavarhatunk a neuro-kinetikus áramlás kialakulásába. Ugyanakkor a fórumon is sokan írják, hogy ők az elejétől azért mást is csináltak, csinálnak. Jógáznak, úsznak, táncolnak általában.
> 
> A kbox mondjuk elég egy erősítő sport, tehát meglehet, hogy lassabban jönnek a tapp eredmények,hiszen a kbox mondhatni ellene dolgozik, ugyanis az az izmot növeli.
> Ugyanakkor szerintem a tapp jó hatása nem múlik nyomtalanul  Csak max nálad máshogy jelentkeznek az eredmények. Talán érdemes tesztelned. Hogy ha van kedved kipróbálni, hogy ideig csak kboxolsz és leméred magad előtte és utána, ill. uazon ideig csak tappogsz és leméred magad előtte és utána. A kajáláson pedig nem változtatsz.
> Úgyis azt mondja T., hogy az első hónapban nem is ajánlja egyáltalán a kajálásban való változtatást.


Az a baj, hogy a munkám miatt nem jutok el rendszeresen heti 
2-3x kickboxra, így már itt bukott is a dolog! Azért akartam más kiegészítőt keresni. Végigcsinálom a BC-t, aztán kiderül.
Egyébként annyira erősítőnek nem mondanám a kick-boxot, mert sok az állóképességnövelés, ahol pont a napokban vettem észre, hogy izmosodtam, a vállam...na, abból elég is lenne ennyire! 
Majd meglátjuk, mit hoz ez a kevert mozgás! Rossz eredménye csak nem lesz!  Végülis a tappogás is izmot épít...én egyszerre építem a felső és alsó izmaimat...aztán lesz, ami lesz!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 5)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Tudom, próbálok rá figyelni, de még sokat kell gyakorolni!



A kboxban nem tanítják? Azt hittem igen. Hiszen a harcművészetekben az alapállás része a billentés... Legalábbis abban a párban, amit ismerek és tanultam 
Bár az igaz, hogy csak az egyikben figyeltek oda igazán a részletekre ezzel kapcsolatosan, a többinél talán ha egyszer megemlítették...
Pedig minden ütés és rúgás az erőközpontból indul, az egyensúlyról nem is beszélve. Meg hát ez vigyáz a gerincünkre ott is... Na csak elcsodálkoztam


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 5)

Sati15 írta:


> Neked is írom, hogy T. azt is írja, hogy nem kell az első hónapban a kaján módosítani, mert épp elég stressz a testnek, hogy a tapphoz hozzászokjon és kialakítsa az "áramköreit" hozzá.
> 
> A kajálásban való kilengések pedig nem bűnözések! Ez a szó tiltott ezen a fórumon!
> 
> Ha már jól akar kajálni az ember, ... olvasd át a tudatos étkezésről a beírásom - érkezzen meg az étel hozzád.



Igen! Az a rész a tudatos evésről nagyon tetszett!
Valahogy így kéne...mindig, mindenhol...kifogások nélkül.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 5)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Az a baj, hogy a munkám miatt nem jutok el rendszeresen heti
> 2-3x kickboxra, így már itt bukott is a dolog! Azért akartam más kiegészítőt keresni. Végigcsinálom a BC-t, aztán kiderül.
> Egyébként annyira erősítőnek nem mondanám a kick-boxot, mert sok az állóképességnövelés, ahol pont a napokban vettem észre, hogy izmosodtam, a vállam...na, abból elég is lenne ennyire!
> Majd meglátjuk, mit hoz ez a kevert mozgás! Rossz eredménye csak nem lesz!  Végülis a tappogás is izmot épít...én egyszerre építem a felső és alsó izmaimat...aztán lesz, ami lesz!



 vmelyiknek nyernie kell  egyszerre nem lehet tömzsi vastag és hosszú, vékony (de erős) combizmod is 

na pont azt mondom, hogy dagadnak az izmok a harcművészettől (legalábbis ahogy manapság fitneszként oktatják őket, mert a régi filmekben látott mesterek egyike sem izomkolosszus ugye ), a tapptól viszont pont csökkennie kéne a külméretnek és belülről gyarapszik az erő.

amúgy asszem rájöttem, hogy a múltkor nem is ugyanarról a nyújtó gyakiról beszéltünk, amit Anamaya említett. lehet félreértettem... nekem az okoz kihívást, amikor egyik láb elöl hajlítva, másik hátul nyújtva, kezek oldalt és fel kell emelkedni hátsó lábbal spiccig, majd le kell ereszkedni sarkat lefelé tolva. és persze a hátsó lábat nyújtva tartva.
nekem két erősítendő területem van, amire talán több erősítés ráfér mint bárhol máshol a testemben: a combjaim és a karjaim. 
pld. sosem tudtam guggolásokat csinálni a suliban. igaz a megfelelő technikát sem mondták el hozzá, ahogy máshoz sem. később már ment valamennyire, de mindig utáltam, így sosem csináltam  a másik a fekvőtámasz. a csuklóm és a karom ereje nem bírta sosem. 
az állóképességem mindig jó volt a sok mozgástól az évek alatt, de ezt a kettőt külön kellett volna edzenem. a táncban az egyik tanítványom azt mondta nekem, hogy nemcsak asztrológiailag vagyok levegő-föld típus, hanem ez látszik a táncban is, mert amíg a kezeim lágyan libbennek mint a szellő, a csípőmben akkora rázást tudok csinálni, ami felér egy földrengéssel  és hát a kezeimet inkább szellőnek használtam mindig, sosem fekvőtámaszolni  
a tappban viszont erősödnek a karjaim is. a combom meg pláne az alapállástól mély térdhajlítással


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Itt egy igen remek és hasznos cikk Teresától és a neuro-kinetikus áramlás mibenlétéről.
Most nem tudom lefordítani, így angolosok előnyben. Illetve lehetőség, hogy elvállalja vki a fordítását.

http://forum.t-tapp.com/showthread.php?t=903


----------



## smuku (2009 Augusztus 6)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Mennyi az a centik? És mennyi idő alatt?


Szia zsuzso!
Én nagyon őszinte leszek: nem mérem centivel, a ruháimon észrveszem. Amit viszont tudok, az az, hogy a combom térd fölött kb 2cmrel ment összébb, és az izmaim lehet hülyén hangzik - helyezkednek. Én egy hete kezdtem. A MelB tornáját abbahagytam, nem kell, a Tapp elég, és hiányzik ha nem csinálom!!!! 
Te elkezdted már?? Ne haragudj nem olvastam vissza! Ha nem, akkor nyugodtan, minden teljesítmény-kényszer nélkül próbálkozz vele. Megéri. A lányok nagyon jó tanácsokat adnak és leírásokat készítettek. Azokat kinyomtattam, elolvastam, kihúztam szövegkiemelővel, megnéztem a videókat és elkezdtem....
Én meghúztam a vállam, két napig csak részlegesen csináltam és kipróbáltam a fekve végezendő két feladatot ami a T-tapp.comon van. Azok is jók!!!!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 6)

Sati15 írta:


> A kboxban nem tanítják? Azt hittem igen. Hiszen a harcművészetekben az alapállás része a billentés... Legalábbis abban a párban, amit ismerek és tanultam
> Bár az igaz, hogy csak az egyikben figyeltek oda igazán a részletekre ezzel kapcsolatosan, a többinél talán ha egyszer megemlítették...
> Pedig minden ütés és rúgás az erőközpontból indul, az egyensúlyról nem is beszélve. Meg hát ez vigyáz a gerincünkre ott is... Na csak elcsodálkoztam


Ami fontos, és figyelni kell rá: csípőforgatás, csípőből - csípő előretolásával rúgás, ez egybefügg azzal, hogy rúgásnál nem kiliffen a térd, hanem előretol...szóval ilyen nemű billentésről nincs szó, mindnek van sajátossága....menni fog a tappban a sok dologra odafigyelés, csak közben észreveszem, hogy valami kimarad....idővel jó lesz...és egyre jobb!


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 6)

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 10"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 10"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CErika%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="Edit-Time-Data" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CErika%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_editdata.mso"><!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->


smuku írta:


> Sziasztok Lányok!!!
> Na, mivel nagy nehezen, drága Sati segítségével sikerült elkezdenem Tappogni, nagyon büszkén jelentem, hogy centik - nagyon sok többesszámot használva!- mentek le, kilók nem, de látványos a dolog!!! Nagyon örvendek, hogy rátok találtam!!! Ez nagyon komoly anyag!! Isteni!



De jó, Neked is Gratulálok!!!
<o> </o>
<o> </o>


Elendke írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nem birtam ki, csunya vagyok, es meretkeztem...
> egyelore *-32,5* centi <!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/> <v:formulas> <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/> </v:formulas> <vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/> <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/> </v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_i1025" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:11.25pt; height:11.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Erika\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]--><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1026" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:11.25pt;height:11.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Erika\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]--><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1027" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:11.25pt;height:11.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Erika\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]--><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1028" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:11.25pt;height:11.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Erika\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]--><!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1029" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:11.25pt;height:11.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Erika\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]-->
> Ha lejar a 30 nap, 16-an (amiota mondjuk ugy igazabol tappogok, nem csak heti 1-2x) ujra megmerem magam, de nem birtam ki.... es nagyon orulo!!
> Koszonok mindenkinek mindent, es kitartas!!!



Szerintem ez nem csúnyaság csak kiváncsiság, és nagy kalap lengetés <!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1030" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:11.25pt;height:11.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Erika\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image002.gif" o:href="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]--> Gratulálok!! 
<o> </o>
<o> </o>


Aliceria írta:


> Hétfő óta csinálom a BC-t, Beginnersel+ reggel-este OIP, de rájöttem, hogy nem jól, mert előtte fél órát jógázni is szoktam (asthanga), így együtt kb 50 percet tornázom, de Teréz anya szerint nem helyes a tappogást mással is keverni.
> Csak hát a jóga az nekem nagyon hiányzik.



az elején próbálkoztam én is még jógázni mellette, de most én is "csak" Tappogok. Sosem gondoltam volna magamról, hogy mint ma is felkelek 6-kor hogy megnézzem a Fórumot (mert este nem engedett be) és utána Tappoljak egy jót 
<o> </o>


Sati15 írta:


> Sajnos én kiestem a tapp-ritmusból már egy hete <!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1031" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:11.25pt;height:11.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Erika\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image003.gif" o:href="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_sad.gif"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--<!--[endif]-->, tegnap csak egy PBS-re futotta az erőmből, de még az sem volt tökéletes. Talán már holnap....



Jobbulást, most valószínű fontosabb a tested számára a pihenés és regenerálódás. Nem is biztos, hogy Tapp-os túlhajtás az oka, csak az egész éves lóti futit kell gondolom kipihenned, és rendezni a sorokat. Enged ezt most meg magadnak, ez csak 2 hét <!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shape id="_x0000_i1032" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:11.25pt;height:11.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Erika\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]-->


----------



## Szamira (2009 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!

Az este én is akartam írni tappogás után, akkor nem sikerült.

Gratula mindenkinek!

Nekem a barátnőm már grimaszokat vág ha meglát és azt mondja, hogy ez nem ér
Azt hiszem hamarosan ő is tappogni fog


----------



## ffiducia9 (2009 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!

Elég régen írtam már a nyaralás miatt... de visszaolvastam minden hozzászólást. 
Én is örülök, hogy összeállt egy kis csapat, mert sok erőt ad nekem is. Napok óta nem tudtam netezni, s annyit gondoltam rátok, hogy vajon mennyit haladtatok, milyen újdonságokat, érdekességeket fedeztetek fel, lelkesítő szavak, stb...
Próbálok a nyaralás alatt is tappogni, magammal hoztam a gépem, de kevésbé vagyok ügyes, mint otthon, bár talán ez nem is olyan nagy baj, mert kiegészül a mozgás sétával, úszással, és a tündéri unokahúgommal való játékkal (hiperaktív, csak pörög, pörög, még akkor is, ha mi felnőttek már jobbra-balra dőltünk a fáradtságtól). 
Olyan jót nevettem magamon, amikor észrevettem, hogy fotózás előtt Teresa-módra beigazítottam a vállamat.  Szebben is néz ki, meg már valahogy autómatikusan, bizonyos időközönként vállkörzéseket végzek a jobb tartás érdekében.  
További jó tappogást kívánok mindenkinek! Megyek vissza nyaralni! 
F.


----------



## smuku (2009 Augusztus 6)

Sati15 írta:


> vmelyiknek nyernie kell  egyszerre nem lehet tömzsi vastag és hosszú, vékony (de erős) combizmod is
> 
> na pont azt mondom, hogy dagadnak az izmok a harcművészettől (legalábbis ahogy manapság fitneszként oktatják őket, mert a régi filmekben látott mesterek egyike sem izomkolosszus ugye ), a tapptól viszont pont csökkennie kéne a külméretnek és belülről gyarapszik az erő.
> * Ebben teljesen igazad van!!!!*
> ...


----------



## venna (2009 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!

Hónapok óta olvasgatom a fórumot,a fitnessz fórumotokat az első oldaltól átnyálaztam,és köszönet!Nem is jól írtam!

KÖSZÖNET!!!!!

Köszönöm nektek azt a sok biztatást,a sok anyagot és persze a sokféle tornékat,amiket felraktatok.El sem tudom mondani,h mennyit segítetek az embernek,akinek kell egy kis lökés,h tornázzon.Nagyon sokszínűek vagytok!Na és a TAPP.....Tegnap este is megcsináltam az I1-et és izzadtam,...természetesen.És ma is megcsinálom....És köszönöm nektek!!!!!Jó,h van ez a fórum!
Hajrá Tappogók!!!!!


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 6)

Sati15 írta:


> Itt egy igen remek és hasznos cikk Teresától és a neuro-kinetikus áramlás mibenlétéről.
> Most nem tudom lefordítani, így angolosok előnyben. Illetve lehetőség, hogy elvállalja vki a fordítását.
> 
> http://forum.t-tapp.com/showthread.php?t=903



Kedves Tapp-Társak!

Hevenyészett fordítás: nem szó szerinti, de a lényeg benne van. Kicsit lerövidítettem.
<meta http-equiv="CONTENT-TYPE" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"> <title></title> <meta name="GENERATOR" content="OpenOffice.org 2.4 (Linux)"> <style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { size: 8.27in 11.69in; margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> 

A megfelelő területekről történő cm-ekben mérhető sikeres fogyás titka a „neuro-kinetikus áramlás”.
Sok nő szed zsírégetőnek nevezett táplálékkiegészítőt (koffein, guarana mag, efedrin stb.) de ezek a szerek gyakran okoznak szapora szívdobogást mellékhatásként. Teresa nem javasolje ezek használatát.
A „neurokinetikus áramlás” -mostantól nevezzük NKF-nek- egyfajta kapcsolat az idegrendszer és a izomrostok között. (Ha visszaemlékeztek az iskolai tanulmányokra ez ugynevezett neurotranszmitterekkel, azaz az idegvégződésből az izmokra áttevődő kémiai anyagokkal történik.)
Az elsődleges idegi impulzus átvitel a gerincvelőből történik, de sajnos a legtöbb nő kereszbetett lábakkal ül, csak egyik csípőjét terheli, vagy telefonálás közben az állával szorítja a kagylót a vállához, így nem is csoda, hogy a gerinccsigolyák helyzete így már nem felel meg az eredeti anatómiai elhelyezkedésnek.
A szervezet tartalékai azonban igen nagyok, a gerincünk még így is működik, mint ahogy egy vesével, fél tüdővel is lehetséges élni.
Ha azonban a NKF jól működik, nagyobb izomtömeghez jut el egyidejűleg az ingerület és ezáltal több cukrot/keményítőt/zsírt fog felhesználni a működéséhez. 

Hogyan lehet megindítani a NKF-t: ebben a _Primary Back Stretch _gyakorlat segít, helyreállítja a gereinc eredeti anatómiai állapotát és ezzel több raktározott cukrot éget el a szervezet. Már fél idő alatt is beindul a zsírégetés! Normál esetben, pl. aerobicnál 20 perc kell ehhez, de a PBS elvégzése után ez már 10 perc után megindul. Éppen ezért érdemes minden T-Tapp gyakorlatot ezzel kezdeni, természetes odafigyelve a helyes kivitelezés minden apró részletére. (lsd. Instructional 1.Teresa itt részletezi a pontos végrehajtást, de ezt már úgyis tudjátok )
Ez az 5 perces bemelegítés beindítja a nyirokkeringést, gyorsítja a vérkeringést, kitisztítja az elmét, és meggyorsítja az anyagcserét.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 6)

Csajok. Asszem valamit rosszul csinálok.  
A mérleg semmi változást nem mutat, de tudjuk, azt ki is kell dobni.  
Viszont cm-ekben sem látok igazán változást.
Jó, vannak olyan ruhák, amelyek már másképp állnak, de ez nem nyugtatott meg.  
Szóval most akkor valamit rosszul csinálok? Vagy tényleg ekkora a különbség, ha nem pihi napon mérjük magunkat? Vagy az átalakulás nem feltétlenül jár cm változással? Vagy szimplán stagnálok, úgy hogy se kg-ban se cm-ben látszik?
Billentek, feszítek, tartom a testtartásokat, biztosan nem tökéletesen, de nem értem, miért nincs látszatja. 

Kérlek, ne értsetek félre, nem feladom, vagy hasonló, csak néha kicsit elszontyolodom.


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 6)

Anamaya írta:


> Csajok. Asszem valamit rosszul csinálok.
> A mérleg semmi változást nem mutat, de tudjuk, azt ki is kell dobni.
> 
> Kérlek, ne értsetek félre, nem feladom, vagy hasonló, csak néha kicsit elszontyolodom.



Szerintem felejtsd el a mérleget, centit, stb! Mindenki MÁS, ezért mindenkinél MÁShogy indul meg a fogyás! 
Mi itt most nem fogyózunk, hanem életmódot váltunk, és ez egy ÉLETRE szól, tehát van időnk bőven. Én például csak ma mértem meg magam először centivel, és nem is szándékozom hamarabb ellenőrizni, mint 10 nap múlva, ha az újonnan megkezdett BC-mel végeztem.
Az a lényeg, hogy jól érezzük magunkat! És jól is érezzük, vagy nem?


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 6)

Aliceria írta:


> Kedves Tapp-Társak!
> 
> Hevenyészett fordítás: nem szó szerinti, de a lényeg benne van. Kicsit lerövidítettem.
> <style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { size: 8.27in 11.69in; margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> &nbsp</style>



Köszönöm az angolul nem tudók nevében (bevallom próbáltam webfordítóval, de ez nem igazán volt érthető azzal.


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 6)

Anamaya írta:


> Csajok. Asszem valamit rosszul csinálok.
> 
> Kérlek, ne értsetek félre, nem feladom, vagy hasonló, csak néha kicsit elszontyolodom.



Szerintem is tökéletesen csinálsz mindent, sőt egyre jobban!!! Tudod a frissen elvetett babszemet sem piszkáljuk naponta, csak öntözzük, ápoljuk, gyomtalanítjuk, mert tudjuk, hogy teszi a dolgát szép csöndben. Bevallom az én súlyom sem csökkent, 16. ig meg kibírom a centis mérést, de ha az én cm a legkevesebb akkor sem adom fel. Isteni érzés ezzel a tornával kezdeni a napot (vagy bármikor használni).


----------



## Szamira (2009 Augusztus 6)

Anamaya írta:


> Csajok. Asszem valamit rosszul csinálok.
> A mérleg semmi változást nem mutat, de tudjuk, azt ki is kell dobni.
> Viszont cm-ekben sem látok igazán változást.
> Jó, vannak olyan ruhák, amelyek már másképp állnak, de ez nem nyugtatott meg.
> ...



Ne szomorkodj 

Neked is lesz eredményed hamarosan, hiszen anyukád is észre vette már.

Nekem az első tíz nap után volt centivel mérhető eredmény, azóta ilyen nincs de, szemmel látható, ha megfeszítem a lábam akkor a combomon sokkal kevesebb a zsír és helyette izom van.
A hasamon szintén érzem, hogy itt még tegnap volt egy dudorka, ma már nincs.

Én se tudom végig tartani rendesen a poziciókat igazgatom magam, ha észreveszem, hogy hoppá erre is figyelnem kellene, nem csak a mozdulatra.

Mérlegre csak az elején álltam és 60 napig nem is fogok újra ráállni.
Sőt a centit se fogom újból elővenni addig.
Csakis kizárólag a ruhákat figyelem, hogy mi jön rám ami tavaly már nem.
Már két nacit ismét tudok hordani.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 6)

Köszönöm a sok bíztatást. Nem teljeskörű mérést végeztem, csak két helyen, szóval lehet még csoda. 
A fontos mérés úgyis majd 14-én lesz, mert egyrészt a bc-m akkor ér véget, másrészt akkor egy hónapja tappogok folyamatosan (persze pihinapokkal beiktatva).


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 6)

Anamaya írta:


> Csajok. Asszem valamit rosszul csinálok.
> A mérleg semmi változást nem mutat, de tudjuk, azt ki is kell dobni.
> Viszont cm-ekben sem látok igazán változást.
> Jó, vannak olyan ruhák, amelyek már másképp állnak, de ez nem nyugtatott meg.
> ...




Semmi ok az aggodalomra.
1.Mondtad, hogy a nadragod mar jobban all rajtad, tehat valami tortent, meg akkor is, ha a 15 perces workoutot csinalod naponta.
2. Mondtad azt is, hogy a terdeddel gondjaid vannak, es ezert egyes gyakorlatokat kihagysz. Ez lehet, hogy picit megvaltoztatja a folyamatokat.
3. Ez nincs benne a tappban, de meg kell emliteni: vedd figyelembe, hogy a ciklusodhoz kozeledsz e ebben az idoszakban. Ha igen, eloforduhat, hogy kevesebb centimeter veszteseget mersz, mert ilyenkor sok-sok vizet raktaroz a test. A hasad puffadhat jobban stb.
Ez csak szemelyes tapasztalatombol mondom (tobb mint egy eve csinalom a Tapp workoutot).

A merlegedet ne dobd el, csak legalabb egy jo par honapig ne hasznald az alabbiak miatt:
"Az atlagos szemelyek 2,5-3,5 kg izomgyarapodast ernek el egy het alatt, ugyanakkor 3,5-5 kg-ot veszitenek a testzsirbol. Ez a valtozas nem lathato skalan, de merheto centikben.<o></o>
Ez a 2,5-3,5 kilo izom kozvetlen belso izom, es ez az az uj izom egeto kemence, ami atlagosan 250-350 kaloriaval tobbet eget naponta barmilyen dietas valtoztatas nelkul.<o></o>
De ehhez legkevesebb negy napot folyamatosan kell csinalnod a T-Tappot, ami biztositja ezt a belso suruseget...."

Tehat ne aggodj, a dolog mukodik, csak legyel kitarto. Ahogyan itt a forumon nagyon okosan irtak a tarsak, kinel kicsit elobb, kinel kicsit lassabban, de zajlanak a folyamatok.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 6)

Anamaya írta:


> Csajok. Asszem valamit rosszul csinálok.
> ....
> 
> Kérlek, ne értsetek félre, nem feladom, vagy hasonló, csak néha kicsit elszontyolodom.




Semmi ok az aggodalomra.
1.Mondtad, hogy a nadragod mar jobban all rajtad, tehat valami tortent, meg akkor is, ha a 15 perces workoutot csinalod naponta.
2. Mondtad azt is, hogy a terdeddel gondjaid vannak, es ezert egyes gyakorlatokat kihagysz. Ez lehet, hogy picit megvaltoztatja a folyamatokat.
3. Ez nincs benne a tappban, de meg kell emliteni: vedd figyelembe, hogy a ciklusodhoz kozeledsz e ebben az idoszakban. Ha igen, eloforduhat, hogy kevesebb centimeter veszteseget mersz, mert ilyenkor sok-sok vizet raktaroz a test. A hasad puffadhat jobban stb.
Ez csak szemelyes tapasztalatombol mondom (tobb mint egy eve csinalom a Tapp workoutot).

A merlegedet ne dobd el, csak legalabb egy jo par honapig ne hasznald az alabbiak miatt:
"Az atlagos szemelyek 2,5-3,5 kg izomgyarapodast ernek el egy het alatt, ugyanakkor 3,5-5 kg-ot veszitenek a testzsirbol. Ez a valtozas nem lathato skalan, de merheto centikben.<o></o>
Ez a 2,5-3,5 kilo izom kozvetlen belso izom, es ez az az uj izom egeto kemence, ami atlagosan 250-350 kaloriaval tobbet eget naponta barmilyen dietas valtoztatas nelkul.<o></o>
De ehhez legkevesebb negy napot folyamatosan kell csinalnod a T-Tappot, ami biztositja ezt a belso suruseget...."

Tehat ne aggodj, a dolog mukodik, csak legyel kitarto. Ahogyan itt a forumon nagyon okosan irtak a tarsak, kinel kicsit elobb, kinel kicsit lassabban, de zajlanak a folyamatok.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 6)

Zula írta:


> Semmi ok az aggodalomra.
> 1.Mondtad, hogy a nadragod mar jobban all rajtad, tehat valami tortent, meg akkor is, ha a 15 perces workoutot csinalod naponta.
> 2. Mondtad azt is, hogy a terdeddel gondjaid vannak, es ezert egyes gyakorlatokat kihagysz. Ez lehet, hogy picit megvaltoztatja a folyamatokat.
> 3. Ez nincs benne a tappban, de meg kell emliteni: vedd figyelembe, hogy a ciklusodhoz kozeledsz e ebben az idoszakban. Ha igen, eloforduhat, hogy kevesebb centimeter veszteseget mersz, mert ilyenkor sok-sok vizet raktaroz a test. A hasad puffadhat jobban stb.
> ...



Nem a bwo-t csinálom, hanem a beginnert (lehet nem ez az általános neve, de 52 perces), és csak a runner stretch az,amit módosítva csinálok, de ez nyújtás, és nem teljesen kihagyom, csak könnyítetten. 
ciklustól távolodm, tehát ez sem lehet ok. 
azt tudom, hogy az izom nehezebb a zsírnál, szóval ez az egy nyugtat.  
az étkezésem átalakult, lassanként, ezt írtam is. 
a gondom nem az, hogy kg-ban nem mérhető, hanem hogy cm-ben sem.
remélem, ma csak egy rosszabb napom volt, és minden rendben lesz majd.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 6)

Anamaya írta:


> Nem a bwo-t csinálom, hanem a beginnert (lehet nem ez az általános neve, de 52 perces), és csak a runner stretch az,amit módosítva csinálok, de ez nyújtás, és nem teljesen kihagyom, csak könnyítetten.
> ciklustól távolodm, tehát ez sem lehet ok.
> azt tudom, hogy az izom nehezebb a zsírnál, szóval ez az egy nyugtat.
> az étkezésem átalakult, lassanként, ezt írtam is.
> ...





Hat elnezest, ha felreertettem melyik gyakorlatot csinalod, de amirol irsz, az a Total Workout, amiket a regen kiadott anyagokban meg beginnernek neveztek, de most mar megvaltoztattak. Amugy nekem ez az egyik kedvencem.

"Hát szakadt keresztszalaggal, és szakadt oldalszalaggal, valamint porcleválással, persze mindez egyszerre és egy térdemben, jobb ha az ember nem ugrál, és amikor érzi, hogy valamit TILOS, mert a teste tiltja akkor nem csinálja. 
A jógának köszönhetően én is sokat lazultam, de itt annyira be kell hajlítani a térdet, ami nekem nagyon fáj. Szóval inkább kihagyom."

Bocsi, innen vettem, hogy kihagyod a gyakorlatot. Amugy ha megnezed egyik labnyujtas sem "CSAK" nyujtas. Mindig nyujtuk az egyik oldali labat, de a masik oldalon kozben nagyon kemeny erogyakorlat az ellentartas, es a csipo-has megtartasa es kozben ott az egyensulyozas is.
Nagyon rafinalt modon ki van ez talalva, hogy ne vegyuk eszre, hogy erosodunk.

Egyebkent ha ezt a kozel egy oras Total Workoutot csinalod, es megsem masznak a centimeterek lenduletesen, akkor erdemes lenne konzultalnod egy edzovel a Tapp forumban. Nekik vegulis tobb evtizedes tapasztalatuk van a temaban. 
De tudom, hogy van meg sok napod a kituzott ido vegeig, barmi megtortenhet.


Szuper, ha az etkezesed alakulgat magatol. 

Az etkezesrol szolo fejezetet egyebkent forditom a konyvbol, de irto hosszu, ugyhogy le fogom roviditeni, es azt teszem kozze, nagyon hasznos dolgokat olvastam benne. Hatha mindenkinek segit.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 6)

Köszönöm a segítséget Zula! kiss
Megvárom még a végét a bc-nek, és utána mérem majd magam.  Remélem, csak ideiglenes stagnálás ez.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 6)

*Sikersztori*

Annamayanak, hogy legyen sokaig naaaagyon lelkes, mert ugyesen BC-zik.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 6)

Zula írta:


> Annamayanak, hogy legyen sokaig naaaagyon lelkes, mert ugyesen BC-zik.



Köszönöm. kiss


----------



## Paraplui (2009 Augusztus 6)

Anamaya írta:


> Csajok. Asszem valamit rosszul csinálok.
> A mérleg semmi változást nem mutat, de tudjuk, azt ki is kell dobni.
> Viszont cm-ekben sem látok igazán változást.



Ne szomorkodj, és ne érts félre, de én örülök ennek, mert én sem tapasztaltam semmilyen változást magamon. Igy lett egy "sorstársam", és remélhetőleg nem csináljuk a dolgokat igyanugy rosszul. Lehet hogy a 100 felettieknél lassabban indulnak el a dolgok, de aztán majd ugy nekilódul, hogy csak nézzük magunkat!
Majd meglátod!!
kiss


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 6)

Paraplui írta:


> Ne szomorkodj, és ne érts félre, de én örülök ennek, mert én sem tapasztaltam semmilyen változást magamon. Igy lett egy "sorstársam", és remélhetőleg nem csináljuk a dolgokat igyanugy rosszul. Lehet hogy a 100 felettieknél lassabban indulnak el a dolgok, de aztán majd ugy nekilódul, hogy csak nézzük magunkat!
> Majd meglátod!!
> kiss



Egyszer Sati írta, hogy ilyenkor a test öngyógyítása indul be először. Lehet nálunk talált gyógyulni valót.


----------



## Paraplui (2009 Augusztus 6)

Úgy legyen, mármint gyógyítsa meg amit talált.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 6)

Paraplui írta:


> Úgy legyen, mármint gyógyítsa meg amit talált.



Biztos csak azt találta, hogy beindítsa a folyamatokat.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 6)

Mindenki más...én sem látok cm-eredményeket....de majd egyszer biztos. Talán akinél több a felesleg, jobban látszik. Most csinálni fogom 10 napig az AL-t, kíváncsi leszek az eredményre, aztán OIP-t, ezek minden napba bele kell kerüljenek. Már csak azért is, mert főleg a hasamból és a lábamból egy kicsit szeretnék fogyni.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 6)

*Meresi sema*

Ha mar a centimeterek szoba kerultek, itt van, hogy hogyan ajanlatos meretkezni a Tapposoknak.


----------



## Helianto (2009 Augusztus 7)

Anamaya írta:


> Csajok. Asszem valamit rosszul csinálok.
> A mérleg semmi változást nem mutat, de tudjuk, azt ki is kell dobni.
> Viszont cm-ekben sem látok igazán változást.
> Jó, vannak olyan ruhák, amelyek már másképp állnak, de ez nem nyugtatott meg.
> ...


 
*Szia Anamaya*
*Szerintem nem csinálod rosszul. Nem feltétlenül a centiket és a kilókat kell nézni!!! Ha jobban áll a naci, és még néhány "apróság" társul hozzá, az jó. Az is bizonyítja, hogy valami változik!!! Biztosan változol, de csak később fog látszani. Tudod, bentről kifele építkezünk, egyszer csak egy csodálatos pillangó röppen fel mind abból, amiért kitartóan dolgozol!!! Ne keseredj el!kiss*


----------



## Helianto (2009 Augusztus 7)

smuku írta:


> Szia zsuzso!
> Én nagyon őszinte leszek: nem mérem centivel, a ruháimon észrveszem. Amit viszont tudok, az az, hogy a combom térd fölött kb 2cmrel ment összébb, és az izmaim lehet hülyén hangzik - helyezkednek. Én egy hete kezdtem. A MelB tornáját abbahagytam, nem kell, a Tapp elég, és hiányzik ha nem csinálom!!!!
> Te elkezdted már?? Ne haragudj nem olvastam vissza! Ha nem, akkor nyugodtan, minden teljesítmény-kényszer nélkül próbálkozz vele. Megéri. A lányok nagyon jó tanácsokat adnak és leírásokat készítettek. Azokat kinyomtattam, elolvastam, kihúztam szövegkiemelővel, megnéztem a videókat és elkezdtem....
> Én meghúztam a vállam, két napig csak részlegesen csináltam és kipróbáltam a fekve végezendő két feladatot ami a T-tapp.comon van. Azok is jók!!!!


 
*Ez nagyon jó eredmény. Kitartás a továbbiakra is. Egyébként én sem mérem magam. Ami változik, az úgy is látható és érezhető. Ha valaki ráadásul rástresszel erre a méretkezésre, sokkal rosszabb. Van akinek könnyebben megy, van akinek nehezebben. Nem vagyunk egyformák!*


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 7)

Zula írta:


> Ha mar a centimeterek szoba kerultek, itt van, hogy hogyan ajanlatos meretkezni a Tapposoknak.



Köszönet érte, már ki is nyomtattam.

Tudom, hogy sokan írták már, csak ismételni tudom, csodás egy csapat gyűlt itt össze.

nem találtam ((((((((((((ölelős jelet))))))))))) remélem így is odaér mindenkihez


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 7)

Zula köszönöm én is a mérős táblázatot.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 7)

Köszi a mérési taáncsokat, ezeket szoktam én is mérni, kivéve mell fölött és combnál itt egy ponton szoktam csak és fent. Sőt még egy grafikont is csináltam hozzá a céllal....ha valaki szeretné, elküldöm neki....vagy ha van rá igény feldobom ide!
A has mérése a köldöknél van, ugye? Szerintem sokan a derekat rossz helyen mérik, az elvileg a legkeskenyebb pont, vagy ahol annak kéne lenni.
Nos, az én indulási adataim (07.30):
Magasság: 182 cm
Súly: 81,6 kg (76,5)
Mell: 102 cm (100)
Mell alatt: 89 cm (88)
Derék 79 cm (75)
Csípő: 104 cm (100)
Has-köldök: 90 cm (85)
Comb: 61 cm (59)
Vádli: 41 cm (40,5)
Kar: 31 cm (30)
BMI: 24,4 (22,8)
A kívánt eredménytől 5-10 cm választ el. De tavaly, amikor aránylag meg voltam elégedve magammal, 2-5 cm volt a különbség (a hasamnál volt 5 cm)..várjunk csak, beírom zárójelben. Szóval nagy céljaim nincsenek, és tudom, ha kicsit odafigyelnék a kajálásra, hamar meglenne, de ez az, amire képtelen vagyok, talán az össze-vissza munka miatt is (2 napot dolgozok, hajnalban kelek, 2-t itthon vagyok, aztán megint 2 nappal, megint 2 itthon, aztán 2 éjjel, 2 itthon....)


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 7)

Drága Anamaya!
Nekem úgy tűnik, hogy kicsit türelmetlen lettél... és elborítottad magad már megint elvárásokkal.... És úgy tűnik a BC utáni méreckedést is úgy várod mint a messiást, ami majd felvidít és azt mutatja majd, amit látni szeretnél. Ugyanakkor odáig ki sem bírtad és közben mértél... és ezzel jól le is húztad magad (még ha közben azóta újra lelkesebb is vagy). Úgy tűnik megint nem bírtad ki és behoztad a fókuszba, a középpontba a testeddel kapcsolatos elvárásaidat. Emlékezz! Nem ez a fontos! Sok más a fontos! Ez járulékos öröm és feladat és örömteli feladat 

A Tapp belülről kifelé dolgozik. És meglehet, hogy egy jóideig semmilyen külső eredménye nem fog látszódni. Kezeld úgy talán, mint egy kitartásra tanító önismereti játékot  
Olvastam a fórumon, hogy volt, aki 9 hónapig semmilyen centivesztésről nem tudott beszámolni. De kitartott, mert hitt benne és mert érezte, hogy belülről jobban érzi magát és erősebb. Szóval igenis voltak és vannak eredmények, csak nem mind ott mutatkozik, ahol azt mi okosan kitaláljuk  mert ott szeretnénk őket látni.
Lehet, hogy hónapokig ugyanabban a nadrágban fogsz feszengeni, ugyanakkor szépen rendbejön az emésztésed észrevétlenül, megfelelő lesz a vércukorszinted, a koleszterined, elmúlik az allergia ha van (ami mondjuk az elfojtott az agresszivitás és düh mellékterméke lelkileg), a májad, veséd jobban funkcionál esetleg, megváltozik hosszútávon az étkezési szokásod, erősebb leszel és teherbíróbb, kétszerannyi munkától feleannyira sem fogsz elfáradni, gyönyörű lesz a tartásod és úgy egyébként többet mosolyogsz majd. 
És csak mindezek UTÁN indulnak le bőszen majd a centik.

Szóval mit gondolsz? Beszállsz ebbe a türelemjátékba anélkül, hogy idő előtt a mérőszalaggal és mérleggel babrálnál? 

Ez persze szól mindazoknak, akik türelmetlenkednek. 
A Tapp valóban csodálatos ha rendszeresen és kitartóan végzi valaki. A Tapp csodálatos, de nem csodaszer és nem is egyformán hozza az eredményeket. 

Ha ráfeszülsz a témára, csak ellentartasz egy falnak. Lazíts! Lélegezz!
(na ezt is kitörölték az aláírásomból, de majd ezt visszarakom  ) Lélegezz!! MOST például jó az alkalom 
Tapp-vállkörzés hátra, hosszú belégzés....... hhhhmmmmmm..... még hosszabb kilégzés.....háááááááááááááá 

Én ki vagyok ütve a tappogásból már egy hete, pedig hajde nagyon sokat kéne centiket veszítenem... de aggódik a fene. Ahogy valaki feljebb mondta: előttünk az élet... 
(amúgy meg túlsúllyal is szép az élet - bár ezt te is tudod - én így is kétrészes fürdőrucikban járok. és lehet, hogy nekem kibuggyan a hasam belőle, de az egész strandon senkinek nincs olyan szép tartása mint nekem és mivel mindemellett fitt is vagyok, ha le kéne futni egy kört a strand körül, kidőlnének mellőlem félúton.  a kedvesünk szeret minket, sőt szurkol is nekünk, hogy sikerüljön változnunk, ha arra vágyunk. aki meg nem szurkol, arra meg nem érdemes hallgatni, mert minek... )

Bocs, ha nem emlékszem ki írta ezt is... akinek a rokonai kikacagják, hogy mi ez a majomság... (Aliceria talán?) 
Nos emlékezzetek arra a mesére, amikor a békák versenyeztek, hogy ki tud megmászni egy-egy bazinagy póznát. És akkor estek lefelé sorban, de egy maradt és ment tovább. És mindenki kiabált neki lentről, hogy jaj vigyázz, már túl magasan vagy, jaj le fogsz esni, jaj ez nem fog sikerülni.... De a békuci ment csak ment felfelé, amíg elérte a csúcsot és boldogan vigyorgott odafent. Majd amikor lejött, kérdezték, hogy mi volt... kiderült, hogy a kisbéka süket volt és nem hallotta a visszahúzó, féltő kiabálásokat. Ő csak úgy gondolta, hogy fel akar menni és felment. Kész. 

Szóval az idő előtt elővett mérleg és centi és féltő, irigykedő család, barátok mind ott állnak alul.... te meg mászol felfelé... fel akarsz-e jutni?  
Mi azért vagyunk itt, hogy mind feljussunk. Te is. Te is. Ő is. Ő is. Mindannyian. Valószínű, hogy nem egyszerre érünk fel. De aki már fent van, hívogathatja a többieket. Illetve aki még lejjebb tart, az is tologathatja felfelé a többieket. Mindenkinek megvan a helye. És megvan az ideje, hogy mikor ér fel. És mindenkinek jár a taps a végén


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 7)

Köszönöm Sati!  kiss kiss
Már azóta elraktam a centit, a mérleget is. hiába hívogat, már csak arra figyelek, jólesik-e a mozgás. 
Abban teljesen igazad van, hogy türelemjáték. A napokban kerestem azokat a dolgokat, amiért büszke lehetek magamra, és boldog vagyok, mert naponta sok-sok új dologért dícsérhetem meg magam. Ez azért fontos, mert nekem, aki kishitű ez sokat számít.  
Tegnap egy barátnőm, akinek nem mondtam semmit a fogyásos lelkiállapotomról, elmeséltem, a következőt: tesóm múlthéten hétvégén megkérdezte, hogy tényleg így, ilyen testalkattal akarok-e férjhez menni? magyarul kövéren. mondtam, nem ez számít. Barátnőm, akinek elmeséltem, rákontrázott: jobban éreznéd magad a nagy napon, ha vékonyabb lennél? az boldogabbá tenne? Rájöttem, tutira nem lennék boldogabb. Így szeretett meg a párom, mégis támogat, hogy változtatni akarok, akkor meg nem mindegy, hogy milyen a külsőm? 
Vannak hullámvölgyeim, ami mindenkinél előfordul, de mostanában köszönhetően nektek hamar ki tudok jutni belőle, és ez megnyugtat. 
A legnagyobb bajom nem a türelmetlenségem volt. Sokkal nagyobb gondnak tartom, hogy néha elfelejtünk örülni a kis dolgoknak, és ebbe a gödörbe huppantam bele a múltkor. De ez a gödör már a hátam mögött van. 

Ma pl. arra vagyok büszke, hogy a bc-m 7. napja volt a mai, és sikeresen kipipálva.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 7)

tegnap itt volt a barátnőm a babócájával. (tök cukiság!  ) 
megmutattam neki pár tappot, hogy ő is tudja csinálni. 
a gyerkőc miatt nem egyhuzamban csináltuk, hanem szétszórva a gyakikat és miután megmutattam, megnéztem ahogy ő is csinálja, javítottam és utána mutattam csak egy következőt. szóval nem egyfolytában tappogtunk.

a lista:
1 PBS (két részletben)
1 db HD (1xJ, 1xB oldalra)
1 db OIP
4 db Twist (2J, 2B)
6 db pillangókar
4 db bicepsz-tricepsz
8 db jumping jacks kar
4 db plié csak lábbal

ez nem túl sok ugye? izzadtam rendesen, a barátnőm is mindenét érezte. majd este úgy két órával korábban beájultam az ágyba és nagyjából 12 óra alvás után tértem csak magamhoz, ami nem jellemző rám. asszem a kis megerősödésemmel volt erőm megmutatni neki ezeket, ugyanakkor bekapcsolt a gyógyulómechanizmusom is újabb erőkkel és letepert  Ma már jobban is voltam sokkal, már a fél délelőttöt matracolással töltöttük a vízben, sőt be is bicajoztam a faluba meg vissza.

Ma már volt erőm kajálás után megcsinálni egy sorozat HD-t is.
Jaaa és már mondtam a kedvesnek is, hogy elújságolom nektek ha gép elé kerülök, hogy csak egy előételt kértem és egy pici salátát, és ennek csak a felét voltam képes megenni. Sőt, a szemem még kívánta volna, de simán ott tudtam hagyni a tányéron a sokmindent és elcsomagoltattuk. És tegnap is csak fele kaját tudtam magamba tenni. 

Szóval micsoda jó is a tapp (is, mert lúgosítok is közben), hogy fele annyi kaját kívánok (édességet is sokkal kevesebbet, pedig azt már megnyirbáltam korábban is a zöldnedűvel), és a tappal ráadásul duplaannyi zsírt égetek  Szerintem év végére tuti leszek már 
Sőt, még álmomban is tappogok, mert azt álmodtam, hogy találkoztam Leslie Sansone-nal  aki Teresának adta ki magát és mondta, hogy ugye párhuzamosak a lábaim, amikor gyaloglok? Én meg lenéztem és vigyorogtam, mert párhuzamosak voltak    
És azt is álmodtam, hogy a szuperül rámjövő miniszoknyámban a kedvesemhez bújok, aki átölel és közben végigtaperolja a csípőmet és közli, hogy húúú de lefogytam és milyen nagyon csinos vagyok!  
És amikor elmeséltem neki, hogy mit álmodtam, azonnal így is tett. Átölelt, megtaperolta a csípőmet és közölte, hogy milyen remekül sokat fogytam már    Na, segítjük a teremtést minden oldalról


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 7)

Anamaya szerintem egy szuper dolognak lehetnél most az elindítója itt.
Minden nap, vagy amikor épp úgy érezzük, írja be mindenki, hogy épp ma mire büszke önmagával kapcsolatosan. Bármilyen témában, bármilyen nagyságrendben. Tökmindegy. Az érzés a lényeg! 

A kinti fórumon pedig csináltak egy külön topikot arra, hogy írd be milyen pozitív dolgokat tapasztalsz magadon a tapptól, ami nem cm-ben mérhető.
Ezeket is beírhatnánk ide...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 7)

Sati15 írta:


> Anamaya szerintem egy szuper dolognak lehetnél most az elindítója itt.
> Minden nap, vagy amikor épp úgy érezzük, írja be mindenki, hogy épp ma mire büszke önmagával kapcsolatosan. Bármilyen témában, bármilyen nagyságrendben. Tökmindegy. Az érzés a lényeg!
> 
> A kinti fórumon pedig csináltak egy külön topikot arra, hogy írd be milyen pozitív dolgokat tapasztalsz magadon a tapptól, ami nem cm-ben mérhető.
> Ezeket is beírhatnánk ide...



Támogatom.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 7)

*Tapp-tipp*



> *If you can’t dip that far on plies due to knee issues, is it better to hold the squatting position?*
> If you have knee issues, you should hold the plie squat, rather than do the up down movement, until your knees have time to rehab.



*Ha nem tudsz mélyre lemenni a pliéknél térdproblémák miatt akkor jobb ha csak tartod a hajlított térd pozíciót?*
Ha térdproblémáid vannak, akkor jobban teszed, ha csak tartod a pozíciót, mintha az egész fel-le mozgást végeznéd. Egész addig, amíg a térdeid meg nem gyógyulnak.




> "You only lose energy when life becomes dull in your mind. Your mind gets bored and therefore tired of doing nothing. Get interested in something! Get absolutely enthralled in something! Get out of yourself! Be somebody! Do something! The more you lose yourself in something bigger than yourself, the more energy you will have." - Norman Vincent Peale



Csak akkor eresztesz le, veszítesz energiát, ha az élet unalmassá válik az elmédben. Akkor az elméd unatkozni fog és ezért fáradt lesz a semmittevéstől. Kezdj érdeklődni valami iránt! Legyél teljesen belelkesedve valami iránt! Lépj ki önmagadból! Legyél valaki! Csinálj valamit! Minél inkább elveszíted magad valami nálad nagyobb dologban, annál több energiád lesz. ... Norman Vincent Peale.

Tara-változat 
Minél inkább hagyod magad egyetlen fókuszba zuhanni, ami lefáraszt és nem lelkesedésed fókusza, annál inkább csúszol lefelé azon a póznán. Hagyd, hogy valami nálad nagyobb dolog belelkesítsen, engedd magad elveszni benne, hogy annál inkább önmagad lehess közben.


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 7)

Sati15 írta:


> Anamaya szerintem egy szuper dolognak lehetnél most az elindítója itt.
> Minden nap, vagy amikor épp úgy érezzük, írja be mindenki, hogy épp ma mire büszke önmagával kapcsolatosan. Bármilyen témában, bármilyen nagyságrendben. Tökmindegy. Az érzés a lényeg!



Az OIP nálam csodákat tett (én azért a hüvelyizmokat is szorítom közben a fenékemeléseknél) Ma pirosbetűs ünnepet kezdtem, de a hasam lapos, semmi puffadás!
Reggel kihagytam az eddig elmaradhatatlan jógámat -mert hát Terézanya nem javasolja BC alatt a Tapp más gyakorlatokkal való kevergetését- és csak tappogtam. Vegyesen válogattam a gyakikat, és már eltelt egy óra is, mire észbekaptam, hogy most már be kéne fejezni. Nehezemre esett! Egyszer csak észreveszem, hogy a hátam mögött áll a férjem, álmosan és mosolyog...de nem zavart. Eszembe jutott a béka!
Jóga nélkül is ugyanaz a kellemes érzés kerített hatalmába a torna végén! Még most is, hogy írok róla érzem az endorfinokat. Lehet, hogy megvonási tüneteim is lesznek?
Egy apró másik sikerélmény: ma sushit csináltam ebédre! Izre jó volt, de amúgy kicsit "folyós" állagú lett.


----------



## smuku (2009 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok!
Miután a gépem tökéletesen működik megy a letöltés és csomagolás ezerrel:smile:
Megnéztem... jelzem..csak néztem a Hit the Floor2. anyácskám... szerintem mire végez vele valaki, az úszik a földön, nem csak tappog..
Jó kis cucc. 
A vállfájásom elmúlt, úgyhogy ismét neki veselkedem a tappogásnak...remélem most már nem teszek kárt magamban.:smile:
Anamaya türelem.:smile:


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 7)

*Motivációs ötlet*

Ha minden alkalommal, amikor tappogsz egyet beledobsz a malacodba (nekem speciel katica ) mondjuk 100 ft-ot, akkor hónap végére szép kis summád gyűlik össze tappogásból, és persze arra költöd, amire akarod, hogy megjutalmazd magad 
Esetleg be lehet vonni a családtagokat a gyűjtésbe, hogy ha úgy gondolják, hogy ma is ügyesen tappogtál vagy tettél vmit magadért, ők is bedobhatnak egy 100-ast 

Jaj erről egy régi vicc jutott eszembe  Bocs az offért 
Egy házaspár megbeszéli, hogy amikor megcsalják egymást, nem szólnak semmit, csak betesznek egy darab rizsszemet egy üvegbe. Na, eltelik az élet, már az aranylakodalmukat ünneplik, összeül a család. Gondolják eljött az ideje, hogy megnézzék azokat az üvegeket. Előhozza a férj, van benne 3 db rizsszem. Lesüti a szemét, bocsánatot kér. Az asszony mondja, semmi baj, hisz szeretetben éltünk egész idő alatt. Előveszik az asszony üvegét, az tök üres. Mindenki örül, a férj is. Az egyik rokont nem hagyja nyugodni a dolog és félrehívja az asszonyt, hogy hogyan tudott ennyi sok évig hű lenni? Mire az asszony? Á, ... mit gondolsz miből készült a rizsfelfújt a vacsorához? 

No ez nem túl jó tanmese, semmi követendő példa nincs benne. Csak eszembe jutott ha már dolgokat dobálunk dobozokba 
ON.


----------



## ritapiri (2009 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok!

Tök jó új ötletekkel bővül minden nap ez a fórum, csak legyen időm olvasni 
Nekem az nagyon tetszik, hogy dobjunk be egy százast minden tappogáskor... Szerintem, ahogy olvasgatlak Benneteket, vagy iszonyatosan gazdagok leszünk  vagy nemcsak meghívjuk Teresát egy alkalomra, de lakást is tudunk neki venni  Szóval, a 100 Ft-okat akár a tanfolyamra is félretehetnénk. Mit gondoltok?
És persze arról is írhatunk, hogy ki miért büszke magára...
Sajnos nekem az étkezésben ma nem sikerült olyan lemondónak lennem, viszont a vásárlásaimat lecsökkentettem (mármint a turkában ), de azért vettem egy olyan nadrágot, ami éppen jó rám, és amin majd a tapp jótékony hatását is fogom mérni, úgyhogy remélem szeptember elején, amikor egy hétre Olaszországba megyek, akkor már kevésbé fog feszülni itt-ott.
És ma még vettem egy kefét is, úgyhogy ki fogom próbálni a Teresa anyánk által bemutatott "szárazkefe masszázst" a videó alapján. Ahogy végignéztem, biztosan nem fog nyom nélkül maradni...
Szép estét Nektek!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 7)

Nem rossz ám ez a 100 Ft-os ötlet, de ami engem illet megvárom, amíg találok munkát. Aztán utána lehet gondolni erre.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 7)

Sati!
Szuper volt ez a fejmosásod! Ha elgyengülök, elolvasom és erőt ad.
Eszembe jutott, ahogy írtad, hogy a tapp belülről dolgozik. Talán akin nem látszik az eredmény egyből látványosan, annak a szervezetén kell valamit jóvá tenni, és először azt rakja helyre, ami sokkal fontosabb, mint 5-10 kg mínusz. Nem mértem azóta magam, de nem hiszem, hogy cm-ek lennének, de olyan eredményem van, amivel mindig is küzdöttem, egy héten kb 2x mentem wc-re, most szinte minden nap, tehát kezd ürülni valami (mikor hasmenéses országban voltunk, akkor kapott el annyira, hogy naponta mentem )
Még egyszer KÖSZÖNÖM!


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 7)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Sati!
> ...de olyan eredményem van, amivel mindig is küzdöttem, egy héten kb 2x mentem wc-re, most szinte minden nap, tehát kezd ürülni valami
> Még egyszer KÖSZÖNÖM!



Éppen ezt akartam én is írni!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 7)

Tehát mi a szervezetünket rakjuk először rendbe...nem is gondolnám, mert nem vagyok allergiás, semmi bajom nincs igazából, semmi panaszom.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 7)

Ja, jut eszembe! 
Írtátok, hogy a harcművészetek mennyire izmot építenek, míg régen milyen vékonyak voltak.
Nos, aki nálunk versenyez, olyan vékonynak néz ki, de közben tiszta szálkás, de nem nagy! Ez szerintem adottság. Talán azért tűnik vastag izomzatnak, mert nagyrészt pasik végzik, akik lehet mellette még rágyúrnak, mert az jobban mutat...de nem tudom, csak feltételezem. Persze férfiak között is van, aki soha nem tud vékony lenni, mert nem az a testalkat.


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 7)

a 100 ft-t én már régóta alkalmazom, milyen jó is, amikor az ember az ezreseket számolja! :-D


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 7)

*tapp-tipp*

mindenképpen csekkold, hogy nem állsz-e túl széles terpeszben!
csípőcsont-széles a helyes. ha nagyobb a távolság, akkor kevésbé veszítesz centiket, sőt a comb erősödhet is centikben. 
ha nem találod a megfelelő állást: állj meg. egyik lábad sarkához tedd a másikat *L* alakban, és ahol végetér, oda tedd a másik lábad *I I* így


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok!

Az én BC-em *7-ik napja* (Szerda) a következő:

Reggel: BWO+
Ebéd után: HD 2 sorozat
Este: PBS/HTF Softer

Csütörtökön már csak reggel volt BWO+

Pénteken, azaz ma, nem volt semmi = első pihenőnap.
Nyaralásom első napja. Ezért is írok ilyen röviden, tömören, mert már nagyon fáradt vagyok, csak most végre felengedett a szerver, így egy üzibe besűrítek mindent.
Holnap családi látogatások napja lesz, este majd centizek és jövök az eredményekkel.
Na, én most vízszintesbe rakom magam


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 7)

*Meresi tablazat*

Lattam, hogy sok felreertes kering itt egyik-masik dologrol.
Eppen ezert kozzeteszem a meresi tablazatot is. Hozzafuzve, amit a meresrol ir Teresa.

"Mielott hozzafogsz a T-Tapphoz, fontos, hogy megmerd magad. Motivaltabb leszel, hogy folytasd a munkat, ha a valtozasokat nyomon koveted. Azt ajanlom merd meg magad egy heten egyszer, jegyezd fel. Az akkuratus mereshez allj T-Tapp alapallasba es feszitsd meg az izmaidat, mig mersz. Allj terpeszben (labaiddal a csipo vonalaban, ne szelesebben), terdeidet hajlitva, a kislabujj fele nyomva. Billentsd a csipodet, vallaidat hatra "... stb. (Itt leirja a helyes alapallast, de azt gondolom tudjatok.)" - ez a lenyeg (gyors forditasban).

Barki kerdezhet mindenrol a Tapp forumon is. 
Mindenkinek sajat erdeke, hogy helyesen vegezze a BC-t, a mereseket stb. A net tele van informaciokkal.
Szerintem sokmindenrol csak feltetelezitek, hogyan kell, de nem nagyon neztek utana. (elnezest, akinek nem inge..., de en ugy latom az itteni hozzaszolasokbol)
A szorgalmatok dicseretes, de JOL kell csinalnotok, mert akkor lesz igazan sikerelmenyetek.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 8)

*Igyal sok vizet mielott, mialatt, es miutan T-Tappozol*

“A viz hidratalas szempontjabol termeszetesen nagyon fontos, de csodat tesz a derekbosegeddel is. Amikor vizet iszol, azt lenyeled a gyomrodba, mad majd atszurodik a belso csatornakon keresztul a testeden, beleertve a nyirokrendszert. Nemcsak atmossa a sejteket, szerveket, es a veseket, de segit eltavolitani is bizonyos dolgokat is, beleertve a folyekony tobbletzsirt, melyet magaval sodor az egesz testen at. Kiobliti a mergezo hulladekokat a szervezetedbol es a testfunkciokat hatekonnya teszi.
<o></o>
Ha nem iszol eleg vizet, a veseid nem tudnak megfeleloen funkcionalni, es a majad kell, hogy kisegitse a veseidet (azaz intenzivebben meregtelenitsen). A maj elsodleges feladata, hogy a zsirt “uzemanyagga” transzformalja. ...<o></o>
<o></o>
... A vizivas segit megzabolazni az etvagyadat. Gyakran ha ehseget erzel, azt jelenti dehidratalt vagy. Szoval ha legkozelebb ehes vagy –foetkezesek kozott- probalj meg egy uveg vizet meginni, es figyeld meg, az ehseged eltunik. “ (Fit and Fabulous in 15 Minutes)<o></o>


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 8)

*Ne felejts el lelegezni!*

“ A rendes legzes (belegzes az orron keresztul, kilegzes a szajon at), kulonosen fontos, ha T-Tapp gyakorlatokat vegzel. A verkeringesedbe kerult tobbletoxigen, tobb energiat at neked ...
 ... A legzes segiti a nyirokrendszered jobb mukodeset is... 
 … Sok gyakorlaton keresztul fogom azt mondani, “Nagy belegzes, meg nagyobb kilegzes.” – elmondom miert. A kor elorehaladtaval a bordakozi izmok sorvadasnak indulhatnak, ami idovel felszines legzest okoz. Ez az amiert sok ferfinak es nonek ugyan vekony dereka es un. “hordo mellkasa” [barrel chest = emphysema(?)] van, ahogyan oregszenek. Azok a nok, akiknek gyerekeik vannak meg jobban szenvednek ettol, mert amikor a magzat novekszik, a bordak is tagulnak, foleg rovid felsotestu noknel.
 Ha nagy lelegzetet veszel (amig ugy erzed, hogy a bordak kitagulnak) es hosszasabban kilegzel (mig a tudod ures lesz es a bordaid osszehuzodnak), akkor az izmok is a bordaid kozott teljesen kitagulnak es osszehuzodnak. Ez epiti az izomsuruseget es rugalmassa teszi az izomrostokat…
 … A legjobb tukor elott gyakorolni ezt. Lelegezz lassan, fokuszalj a rekeszizom teruletere a koldok fole. Torekedj arra, hogy nyuljon-taguljon jol a test oldala is. 
 Aztan lelegezz ki lassan, mintha egy szalmaszalon at fujnad a levegot, es probald meg osszenyomni a bordacsontokat kozepre. Nyomd ossze az oldalakat amennyire csak lehetseges befele es lefele a felsotesben. Ez biztositja neked hasuri izmokat, valamint a bordakozi izmokat szepen tornaztatja. Ha T-Tapp edzes soran rendszeresen hasznalod ezt a legzesi technikat, orommel tapasztalhatod majd, hogy egy inch vagy tobb eltunik majd a bordakat ovezo teruletrol 7-10 nap alatt.” (Fit and Fab.)


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 8)

*Ajanlott tkonyvek*

Ezeket az ajanlott konyveket egy Tapp trener weboldalan lattam, aztan megszereztem.


----------



## Szamira (2009 Augusztus 8)

Zula írta:


> Barki kerdezhet mindenrol a Tapp forumon is.
> Mindenkinek sajat erdeke, hogy helyesen vegezze a BC-t, a mereseket stb. A net tele van informaciokkal.
> Szerintem sokmindenrol csak feltetelezitek, hogyan kell, de nem nagyon neztek utana. (elnezest, akinek nem inge..., de en ugy latom az itteni hozzaszolasokbol)
> A szorgalmatok dicseretes, de JOL kell csinalnotok, mert akkor lesz igazan sikerelmenyetek.



Én nagyon hálás vagyok neked kiss és a többieknek kiss, akik fordítanak, mert lehet, hogy a net tele van információval, de csak annak aki tud angolul.

Persze tudom, hogy a huszonéveseknek az angol is soknak alap, de vannak itt olyanok is akik nem beszélnek semmilyen nyelvet,
mégis szeretnének formásodni.
A webfordító nagyon érdekes dolgokat művel, sokat mosolygok


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 8)

Zula Sati! 

Ismét köszönet a sok jó tanácsért.

Én is hoztam valamit (lehet hogy többen ismeritek, én most találtam):
http://www.t-tapp.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57929

Itt angol nyelven van összegyüjtve rengeteg minden, de nagyon jól használható ingyenes webfordítók vannak a neten, azzal szerintem az angolul nem tudók is boldogulnak (én értem így is, de tényleg több fordító oldalt is ki kell próbálni).

Biztatólag: találtam olyan hozzászólást, hogy valaki "csak" 16 kg-t fogyott *2 év alatt,* de 106 cm-t és a ruhamérete 20W ről 12/14 re csökkent.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 8)

Rinci55 írta:


> Zula Sati!
> 
> Ismét köszönet a sok jó tanácsért.
> 
> ...





Ez a link fantasztikus tenyleg minden ossze van itt gyujtve, koszonjuk.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 8)

Szamira írta:


> Én nagyon hálás vagyok neked kiss és a többieknek kiss, akik fordítanak, mert lehet, hogy a net tele van információval, de csak annak aki tud angolul...




En pont azokat kapacitalom a kozremukodesre, akik tudnak angolul. Tudod, minel tobben csinaljuk, annal jobb, annal kevesebb a felreertes a nem ismert dolgokrol. (The More The Merrier)


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 8)

AL-nél fontos, hogy ki legyen nyújtva a láb? Mire kell figyelni? Ahogy a videón látom a függőlegestől felé hajlik inkább a lába...nekem így fáj a derekam, vagy puhább felülten csináljam?


----------



## Kanako (2009 Augusztus 8)

Sziasztok!

Néhány napig most nem voltam gépközelben, és nem tudtam letölteni az AL/Jog rocks-os videókat. Ma, mikor megpróbáltam, azt írta ki a Rapid, hogy már törölve van.  Pedig nagyon érdekelnének... Zula, ha szépen megkérlek, feltöltenéd mégegyszer?

Otthon (Kalocsán) emlékezetből BWO+-oztam, és büszke vagyok magamra, hogy meg tudtam tanulni a gyakorlatsort. :mrgreen: Viszont úgy könnyebb tornázni, ha nem kell azon gondolkoznom, hogy mit kell következő lépésben csinálni, hanem Teresa szépen mondja, nekem pedig "csak" a többire kell figyelnem. 

Tudom, Tapp miatt nem kellene, de muszáj néha ráállnom a mérlegre a kúrám miatt. +1 kiló vánszorgott most fel rám, amitől nem fogok agyvérzést kapni, ugyanis látom magamon, hogy alakulok. 

Tegnap nekem is elkezdődött a pirosbetűs hét, szóval most csak óvatosan fogok tappogni egy picikét.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 8)

BC 8. napja. kipipálva a szokásossal (beginner/rehab)

ma büszke vagyok arra, hogy bármilyen sokat rohangáltam ma, mégis nekiálltam este a tappogásnak.  
ja, és büszke vagyok arra, hogy egy csodálatos menyasszonyi ruhát találtam, ami a tappnak is köszönhetően úgy állt rajtam, mintha rámöntötték volna. 100 feletti kilók, és sok-sok cm ide vagy oda. )))


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 8)

*zsuzso*, igen nyújtani kéne a lábat. de ha valakinek nem megy kinyújtva, nem baj ha picit hajlítja, de törekedjünk a nyújtás felé. aztán úgyis erősödni fog és menni fog a kinyújtás.
a billentés itt is a lényeg! használd a hasizmod! ha nem billentesz, fájni fog a derekad. tegyél nyugodtan magad alá segítségként egy törölközőt, hogy segítse a billentést. kismamáknak is ezt ajánlották.


------------
és egy kis *tipp *tanfolyami megosztás*-* inkább már haladóbbaknak az igaz 


> Two-way energy
> 
> The element of opposition used in T-Tapp exercise. Pressing the feet firmly into the floor while extending the crown of the head toward the ceiling is an example of two-way energy. Opposition creates power in the body, which helps you to focus on controlling your movements.



Kétirányú energia
Az ellentét eleme a T-Tapp gyakorlatokban. Nyomjuk a lábunkat a talajba, míg
a fejtetővel felfelé törekszünk - ez egy példa a kétirányú energiára. Ez az ellenirány energiát hoz létre a testben, ami segít abban, hogy méginkább tudj fókuszálni és méginkább tud kontrollálni a mozdulataidat.

az a helyzet, hogy ez így, ahogy van kereken Alexander-alapok. 
a korábbi pedig a légzésről egyértelműen jóga.
egyik sem újdonság, évek óta alkalmazom őket a táncban is, tornában is, mindennapi életben is. az ismétlés viszont mindig hasznos.


----------



## mangogirl (2009 Augusztus 8)

az lenne a kérdésem hogy elkezdtem egy 4 napos bc-t, és ma nem volt energiám csak egy bwo-ra( tudom hogy nem lehet mást csinálni mellette de biciklivel közlekedek és ma hosszúra sikerült az út:$), most így nem lesz teljes a bc? vagy legyen 5napos? vagy így is jó?


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok!

Tegnap volt a BC-em utáni 2-ik pihenőnap.
Tudjuk, hogy pihenőnapon kell centizni, szóval tegnap lemértem magam 

Íme a 7 napos BC-em eredményei:
Mell: 100 98 -2
Mell alatt: 89 85 -4
Kar: 32 31 -1
Derék: 93 88 -5
Has: 103 98 -5
Csípő: 115 112 -3
Felső csomb: 71 69 -2
Térd: 53 51 -2
Vádli: 47 45 -2
Boka:  30 29 -1
-27

Ma még pihi napot tartok, aztán holnaptól tappogok reggelente - a nyaralás alatt - egy kis BWO+, meg utána az OIP/HF, illetve ebéd után 2 x HD.
A tegnapi családi látogatás nagyon jó volt, szinte minden rokonom megjegyezte, hogy sokat fogytam (tavaly nyáron láttak utoljára). 
Most megyek reggelizni, aztán megyünk szentmisére.

_Áldott vasárnapot mindenkinek!_


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Kanako írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Néhány napig most nem voltam gépközelben, és nem tudtam letölteni az AL/Jog rocks-os videókat. Ma, mikor megpróbáltam, azt írta ki a Rapid, hogy már törölve van.  Pedig nagyon érdekelnének... Zula, ha szépen megkérlek, feltöltenéd mégegyszer?


http://rapidshare.com/files/264858090/Awesome_legs.avi


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Sati15 írta:


> *zsuzso*, igen nyújtani kéne a lábat. de ha valakinek nem megy kinyújtva, nem baj ha picit hajlítja, de törekedjünk a nyújtás felé. aztán úgyis erősödni fog és menni fog a kinyújtás.
> a billentés itt is a lényeg! használd a hasizmod! ha nem billentesz, fájni fog a derekad. tegyél nyugodtan magad alá segítségként egy törölközőt, hogy segítse a billentést. kismamáknak is ezt ajánlották.


Persze, próbálom és nagyon-nagyon picit van hajlítva, csak felmerült bennem, mert biztos sokan vannak, akik nem tudják teljesen kinyújtani.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 9)

mangogirl írta:


> az lenne a kérdésem hogy elkezdtem egy 4 napos bc-t, és ma nem volt energiám csak egy bwo-ra( tudom hogy nem lehet mást csinálni mellette de biciklivel közlekedek és ma hosszúra sikerült az út:$), most így nem lesz teljes a bc? vagy legyen 5napos? vagy így is jó?


Hát igazából én sem csak tappogtam....én nem veszem annyira szigorúan, mindenki döntse el...nekem a végén pont belejött egy edzőtábor, így ezzel fejeztem be.
Persze jobb, ha BC alatt csak tapp, de szerintem folytasd nyugodtan!


----------



## kondacsne.rk (2009 Augusztus 9)

Hű már megint mennyit kell visszaolvasnom!  Egy röpke hét "elvonó kúrán" voltam: családi nyaralás - internet nélkül. Remélem még ma sikerül pótolnom a mulasztásomat(olvasásilag), mert holnap vár a munkahely, és ott nem tudok olvasgatni sem a tűzfalak miatt.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Nagy gratulacio !!!*



Enci79 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Tegnap volt a BC-em utáni 2-ik pihenőnap.
> Tudjuk, hogy pihenőnapon kell centizni, szóval tegnap lemértem magam
> ...



Fantasztikus eredmenyeid vannak! Igazan gratulalok a sikeredhez!


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Teresa Tapprol*

Trening pszichologus es rehabilitacios edzo. Teresa Tapp foiskolai szakdolgozatanak temaja a trening pszichologia, hangsulyozva a kozegeszseget, a taplalkozast es a kepzest. Kesobbi egyetemi tezisenek cime: A harmincon tuli nok metabolizmusa. 
Tapp a Nikken Japan nagyvallalat szovivojekent is tevekenykedik, tobb, mint 30 millio megelegedett ugyfellel, akik elismerik a vilag vezeto wellness alakjai kozt ot is.
<o></o>
Tobb evig dolgozott Tapp a nemzetkozi modelliparban, szamos ugynoksegnel, ugy mint a Ford, Metropolitan es a Page Parkers. Tapp szupermodellekkel is dolgozott pl. Claudia Schiffer vagy Naomi Campbell. Eredetileg modelleknek dolgozott ki gyakorlatokat, akiknek keves hely allt rendelkezesukre a hotelszobajukban. 
Ettol fogva Tapp felfedezte az osszefuggest a taplalkozasi szuksegletek es a noi biokemia kozott, kulonosen a vercsoport, genetika, testalkat tipus es a kronologiai kor kozott. Tapp szenvedelyesen elkotelezett abban, hogy megossza ertekes tapasztalatait minden eletkoru notarsaval es bizonyitsa, hogy negyven eves kor folott is lehet a tested lehet osszehangolt, kiegyensulyozott gepezet, anelkul, hogy orakat kellene az edzoteremben toltened.


----------



## Lúzerbubu (2009 Augusztus 9)

Zula írta:


> Trening pszichologus es rehabilitacios edzo. Teresa Tapp foiskolai szakdolgozatanak temaja a trening pszichologia, hangsulyozva a kozegeszseget, a taplalkozast es a kepzest. Kesobbi egyetemi tezisenek cime: A harmincon tuli nok metabolizmusa.
> Tapp a Nikken Japan nagyvallalat szovivojekent is tevekenykedik, tobb, mint 30 millio megelegedett ugyfellel, akik elismerik a vilag vezeto wellness alakjai kozt ot is.
> <o></o>
> Tobb evig dolgozott Tapp a nemzetkozi modelliparban, szamos ugynoksegnel, ugy mint a Ford, Metropolitan es a Page Parkers. Tapp szupermodellekkel is dolgozott pl. Claudia Schiffer vagy Naomi Campbell. Eredetileg modelleknek dolgozott ki gyakorlatokat, akiknek keves hely allt rendelkezesukre a hotelszobajukban.
> Ettol fogva Tapp felfedezte az osszefuggest a taplalkozasi szuksegletek es a noi biokemia kozott, kulonosen a vercsoport, genetika, testalkat tipus es a kronologiai kor kozott. Tapp szenvedelyesen elkotelezett abban, hogy megossza ertekes tapasztalatait minden eletkoru notarsaval es bizonyitsa, hogy negyven eves kor folott is lehet a tested lehet osszehangolt, kiegyensulyozott gepezet, anelkul, hogy orakat kellene az edzoteremben toltened.



Kösziiiiii!!!!

Mindig is kíváncsi voltam ki Ő valójában. Mit is csinált és mivel foglalkozott eddig.
Tudnál még részletesebb életrajzi adatot írni róla? Mennyi idős most, mit csinált, sportolt eddigi életében. Szívesen olvasnék még többet Róla?


Mégegyszer köszi!!!


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Zula írta:


> Fantasztikus eredmenyeid vannak! Igazan gratulalok a sikeredhez!



Nagyon szépen köszönöm.
Teljes odaadással végzem a gyakorlatokat, nagyon sokat olvasok a www.ttap.com -on. A Must read topicot elejétől a végéig átrágtam.
Szívvel-lélekkel hiszek benne és vallom azt, hogy a hittel végzett gyakorlatok sokkal előbb hoznak eredményt, mint a kételkedőknél.

Ezen a héten sajnos a kaját lazábbra kell engedjem, mert a szüleimnél vagyunk (itt nyaralunk) és nem akarom megsérteni anyukámat azzal, hogy én ezt sem eszem, azt sem eszem (évente 1x találkozunk).
Azért próbálok úgy időzíteni, hogy a délelőtt folyamán egyek sok gyümit, este pedig salátát.

*Happy tappin'!!!*


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 9)

mangogirl írta:


> az lenne a kérdésem hogy elkezdtem egy 4 napos bc-t, és ma nem volt energiám csak egy bwo-ra( tudom hogy nem lehet mást csinálni mellette de biciklivel közlekedek és ma hosszúra sikerült az út:$), most így nem lesz teljes a bc? vagy legyen 5napos? vagy így is jó?



nincs semmi baj. csináld csak tovább ahogy eltervezted.
a bicaj és a BWO kitesz egy teljes edzést bőven


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Enci nagyon ügyes vagy! Gratulálok!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Brushing ... a kefehasználat irányai*


----------



## kondacsne.rk (2009 Augusztus 9)

ffiducia9 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Olyan jót nevettem magamon, amikor észrevettem, hogy fotózás előtt Teresa-módra beigazítottam a vállamat.  Szebben is néz ki, meg már valahogy autómatikusan, bizonyos időközönként vállkörzéseket végzek a jobb tartás érdekében.
> További jó tappogást kívánok mindenkinek! Megyek vissza nyaralni!
> F.


 

Ezzel én is így vagyok. Az irodai munka miatt elég sokat görbülök előre és ezzel szoktam magam helyretenni. Benn a munkaközben - holnaptól - pedig jöhet az irodai változat a Tappból.


----------



## kondacsne.rk (2009 Augusztus 9)

Zula írta:


> Trening pszichologus es rehabilitacios edzo. Teresa Tapp foiskolai szakdolgozatanak temaja a trening pszichologia, hangsulyozva a kozegeszseget, a taplalkozast es a kepzest. Kesobbi egyetemi tezisenek cime: A harmincon tuli nok metabolizmusa.
> Tapp a Nikken Japan nagyvallalat szovivojekent is tevekenykedik, tobb, mint 30 millio megelegedett ugyfellel, akik elismerik a vilag vezeto wellness alakjai kozt ot is.
> <O></O>
> Tobb evig dolgozott Tapp a nemzetkozi modelliparban, szamos ugynoksegnel, ugy mint a Ford, Metropolitan es a Page Parkers. Tapp szupermodellekkel is dolgozott pl. Claudia Schiffer vagy Naomi Campbell. Eredetileg modelleknek dolgozott ki gyakorlatokat, akiknek keves hely allt rendelkezesukre a hotelszobajukban.
> Ettol fogva Tapp felfedezte az osszefuggest a taplalkozasi szuksegletek es a noi biokemia kozott, kulonosen a vercsoport, genetika, testalkat tipus es a kronologiai kor kozott. Tapp szenvedelyesen elkotelezett abban, hogy megossza ertekes tapasztalatait minden eletkoru notarsaval es bizonyitsa, hogy negyven eves kor folott is lehet a tested lehet osszehangolt, kiegyensulyozott gepezet, anelkul, hogy orakat kellene az edzoteremben toltened.


 
Nagyon köszi! megint bebizonyosodott, hogy nem egy, a semmiből jövő önjelölt "szaktekintély" kitalációja ez a rendszer!


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 9)

Lúzerbubu írta:


> Kösziiiiii!!!!
> 
> Mindig is kíváncsi voltam ki Ő valójában. Mit is csinált és mivel foglalkozott eddig.
> Tudnál még részletesebb életrajzi adatot írni róla? Mennyi idős most, mit csinált, sportolt eddigi életében. Szívesen olvasnék még többet Róla?
> ...



Az egyik videón említi, hogy 45 éves. Minden esetre fantasztikusan néz ki.

Enci, gratulálok! Nagyon remélem, hogy hamarosan én is beszámolhatok majd valami eredményről.

Persze számomra az is eredmény, hogy sokkal energikusabbnak érzem magam. Ma már simán megcsináltam fél órát a Beginnersből és 25 percet a HFL1-ből, izzadtam, de nagyon jól esett. Szinte nehezemre esik abbahagyni. Inkább felkelek minden nap hatkor, még hétvégén is, de olyan magnyugtató érzés, hogy megtettem, amit előírtam magamnak. (ráadásul még a család ajakbiggyesztését sem látom így) Ilyen még nem volt "sportpályafutásom" alatt, hogy a pirosbetűs ünnep sem zavar közben.

Annamaya, remélem azért majd látunk rólad menyasszonyi ruhás képet!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 9)

kondacsne.rk írta:


> Nagyon köszi! megint bebizonyosodott, hogy nem egy, a semmiből jövő önjelölt "szaktekintély" kitalációja ez a rendszer!



És ha egy "semmiből jövő szaktekintély" hozta volna létre??
Működik. Ha valami tényleg a semmiből jön (vagyis háttértudás nélkül), akkor az nem működik ennyire, vagy semennyire sem.
Teresa sok év kutatást és gyakorlatot szerzett már ezen a területen, és összerakta ezt végül, ami ma a T-Tapp.

Sok "semmiből jövőt" láttam én már díszelegni és meggazdagodni abból, hogy az emberek nem gondolkoznak, csak hiszékenyek és birka módon követnek valakit, aki elég hangosan vagy elég édeskésen beszél. Míg ha valaki igazat mond, jókat mond, de nem mézesmázasan fogalmaz, akkor azt lehurrogják, elnyomják.

A jó dolgok ezért általában csak szájról szájra terjednek és nem mindig vannak a fő áramban, csak ritkán tűnnek ott fel.
A Tapp is ilyen. És összesen kb. 50 Teresa által jóváhagyott kiképzett tréner van világszerte, a 99%-uk természetesen Amerikában. Egyenlőre


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 9)

...de mi nagyon bízunk benne, hogy egy lesz Magyarországon is...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Jaj röhögnöm kell  
Megírtam Michelle-nek is az álmomat, hogy Leslie Sansone (aki Teresa volt valójában) megkérdezte, hogy megfelelően tartom-e a lábam....
Michelle visszaírt, hogy tök vicces, mert LS nagyon közel lakik őhozzá, sőt a stúdiója kb. fél órányira van összesen a házától


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Aliceria írta:


> ...ráadásul még a család ajakbiggyesztését sem látom így)


Nekem a párom, ahogy megmutattam neki, mit találtunk, egyből azt mondta, hogy jó kemény lehet...csak beletekertem.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Ha valaki a "Try Before You Buy" anyagokat használja tappogásként, akkor ez a megfelelő sorrend az elvégzésükre:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]T-Tapp Plies/Squats
T-Tapp Twist
T-Tapp Lunges
T-Tapp Balance Sequence
T-Tapp Thread the Needle 
T-Tapp Arms Sequence
T-Tapp HoeDowns
Pretzel Twist[/FONT]


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Sati!
Egyszer még az elején írtad, hogy különböző testalkatokhoz különböző gyakik javasoltak. Ezt hol találtad?


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 9)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Sati!
> Egyszer még az elején írtad, hogy különböző testalkatokhoz különböző gyakik javasoltak. Ezt hol találtad?



Ha jól emlékszem az írott anyagokban, amikor a short torso-ról beszél hosszabban.
Nem is annyira "különböző gyakik" javasoltak, hanem inkább a short torso-nak ajánlott jobban ez vagy az, mert a short torso alkattal vagyunk hajlamosak különféle "érdekességeket"  kifejleszteni a testünkön. Mint például a "hip pad", amit második fenékként is fordíthatnánk, avagy asszonyos csípejnek 
Minden mozdulat minden testalkatnak ajánlott, de van, amit short torso-val érdemesebb kiemelt gyakorisággal végezni, mint pld. a Twist, TTheNeedle, extra figyelem a billentésre.
Azt írja T., hogy a short torso-k hajlamosabbak inkább úgy állni, hogy egyik lábra/csípőre helyezik a súlyt, nem mind a kettőre. Ők keresztezik sűrűbben a lábukat állás és ülés közben, vagy gyakrabban állnak "kacsában" mint a long torsok.
Meg tudom erősíteni mindezt. Short torso típus vagyok....

Megcsináltuk most a kedvessel az "előtte" fotókat. 
Hát én is dobtam egy hátast  Év végéig elő sem veszem őket


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Fordítás egy tréner tollából, Iowa-ból…*
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <o></o>


> *Átugrani az alapokat!*
> <!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <o></o>
> Egy korábbi telefonhívásnál a telefonáló mondta, hogy „rossz dolgot művelt” és elkezdte a Tempo anyagokat csinálni, korábban, mint ahogy kellett volna, ami okozott neki egy pár fizikai kellemetlenséget és azt, hogy nem tudta tartani a megfelelő formát/testtartást.
> Emiatt a hívás miatt is, és más hasonló kérdések miatt, amik a fórumon felmerültek, gondoltam elmondom miért is olyan fontosak a T-Tapp Alapok. És főként miért az Instructional 1, 2 és a Beginner Rehab anyag a legjobb barátod és a legjobb információforrások. Őszintén szólva az Inst 1,2 és a Beginner Rehab MINDEN, AMIRE VALAHA IS SZÜKSÉGED VAN, hogy eredményeket érj el a T-Tapp-ban.
> ...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 9)

Úgy néz ki, hogy kedden délután *élő csetelés*t tudok folytatni Michelle-lel és persze a többi tanfolyami résztvevővel.
Akinek van kérdése, amit esetleg feltegyek Michelle-nek, az írja meg nekem priviben. Szívesen megkérdezem.
Azt azért kérem, hogy mielőtt elküldenéd, olvass - hátha már volt rá válasz itt korábban.
Ígérni nem tudok semmit, ez lesz az első ilyen, nem tudom, hogy mennyi idő lesz összesen, mennyire fog pörögni a dolog...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Fat shift - avagy zsírvándorlás*

A zsír az izom tetejéhez csatlakozik. Tappogással az izom megfeszül/szűkül, hamar tónusba kerül, emelkedik. A zsírnak nincs hová mennie hirtelen, ezért az izommal tart, így úgymond "elvándorol", feljebb/arrébb kerül. De ha tovább tappogsz, végül az izom elégeti azt a ragaszkodó zsírt. 

---
Ennek már tanúja voltam a saját testemnél is. A fenekemről elkezdett felfelé tolódni némi zsírtömeg, így még nagyobb lett a "duplafenekem". Kb. 4-5 napig ott élvezkedett hetykén, aztán más formába fordult a létezése  vagyis eltűnt  És kisebb fenék és kisebb duplafenék lett helyette.
Egyszóval ahogy alakul a test, nem kell pánikolni az első furcsaságok láttán, csak kitartóan tovább tappogni. Ilyen zsírvándorlás többször is előfordulhat különféle helyeken. És mi csak tappogunk tovább....

Ma már végre én is! Volt egy PBS és egy SATI. Holnapra BWO-t tervezek hivatalos kezdési kiírás szerint (átírtam a naptáramat a későbbi kezdési dátumhoz igazítva), majd kedden szünet.
Még nem vagyok a helyzet magaslatán a gyógyulásban, de házi zöldséglevessel és egy jókora adag fokhagymával és erőspistával segítettem ma a nemkívánatos dolgok távozását. Na meg 3 liter folyadékkal.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Teresa Tapp as Spokeswoman for MetaTreks Weighted Fitness Shoes*

*iWellness Names Fitness Expert Teresa Tapp as Spokeswoman for MetaTreks Weighted Fitness Shoes...*



Itt talalhato a cikk, ha van valakinek ra ideje lefordithatja:

http://www.allbusiness.com/medicine-health/diet-nutrition-fitness-exercise/5808393-1.html


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 9)

micsoda "véletlen", épp most kereste valaki a fórumon a MetaTrek-et 
átlinkeltem...


----------



## Kanako (2009 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok! 

Zsuzso, köszi az AL videót! kiss Én vagyok lelassulva, vagy tényleg iszonyat gyorsan csinálja? :-| Szerintem egy ideig a saját tempómban fogom folytatni.  Nagyon jó, hogy meg tudtam nézni, mert a weboldali leírásból néhol egész mást vettem ki. 

Megvolt a mai tappogás is:
- OIP, HF, EL
- AL
- Tempo Arms.

Miután abbahagytam, annyira felpörgetett, hogy kedvem lett volna egyet futkározni vagy ugrálni (futni nem szeretek ). Olyan rossz volt utána egyhelyben állni és mosogatni... 

Most még egy kis anti-cellu dörzsölés, és megyek is aludni.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Sati!
Akkor ez a testalkat dolog rám nem vonatkozik, asszem 182 cm-vel nem vagyok short torso!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 10)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Sati!
> Akkor ez a testalkat dolog rám nem vonatkozik, asszem 182 cm-vel nem vagyok short torso!



Szerintem ez nem cm kérdése. 
Itt a felső és alsótest egymáshoz viszonyított arányáról lehet szó.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Na, akkor ki a short torso?


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Na, most látok a Rossmann újságban ilyen kör alakú kefét, félig sörtés, félig műanyag masszírozóval.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 10)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Na, akkor ki a short torso?



Most hogy menyasszonyi ruhát próbáltam kiderült én az vagyok. Szép hosszú combjaim, meg lábaim vannak (kár hogy sonkásak), viszont a felső testem rövidebb. Tehát oda kellett figyelnem, hogy olyat válasszak, amely optikailag nyújtja a felsőtestem. 
Alapvetően én arányosnak látom magam, de ezek szerint short torso vagyok.


----------



## Castia (2009 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!
Pár napja kezdtem a topik hatására kipróbálni a tappogást, egyelőre a Basic Plust, az AL-t és a SATI-t csinálom minden nap egyben, ill. most hogy lejárt a szabadságom, reggel-estére elosztva. A többit még csak nézegetem, mert nekem is gyorsnak tűnnek a gyakorlatok. Nem is annyira az elvégzésük, hanem kicsit több időre van szükségem, hogy felvegyem a kiinduló pózt, végigcsekkolva a tartásomat. Gyakorlat közben igyekszem figyelni Teresa szóbeli instrukcióit, mert a képernyőre pillantgatni szintén nem sok idő van. 
A ma esti tervem az I2 Beginner, kíváncsi vagyok, meddig bírom elsőre.


----------



## pc001 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Kedves Tappolók!

Tegnap találtam rá a témára. Elejétől végéig elolvastam, és is szeretnék tappolni. A linkek legtöbbje, ahol letölthető gyakorlatok szerepelnek sajnos már nem él. Tudnátok nekem segíteni abban, honnan tudnám letölteni az alapok elsajátításához szükséges gyakorlatokat?
Köszönettel:
Andrea


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Anamaya írta:


> Most hogy menyasszonyi ruhát próbáltam kiderült én az vagyok. Szép hosszú combjaim, meg lábaim vannak (kár hogy sonkásak), viszont a felső testem rövidebb. Tehát oda kellett figyelnem, hogy olyat válasszak, amely optikailag nyújtja a felsőtestem.
> Alapvetően én arányosnak látom magam, de ezek szerint short torso vagyok.


Szóval az a short torso, akinek rövdiebb a felsőteste...azaz akinek hosszú a lába...végülis aki magas, az mind ide tartozik. Egyáltalán nem tudok elképzelni olyat, aki nem ide tartozik, szerintem az emberek nagy része igen.
És Sati, akkor nekünk mit kell végezni azokon kívül, amit írtál? És tulajdonképpen miért?


----------



## Elendke (2009 Augusztus 10)

Kedves Andrea!

Mivel te uj vagy, akkor eloszor az Inst.1 es 2 a neked valo. Azokat pedig ellenoriztem es elnek. Tolheted oket egyszerre is! A tobbit megnezem meg, de ezek kitartanak amig megtanulod a gyakorlatokat.

Udv
Bea

u.i. Az elso oldalon talalod, mediafire-es.


----------



## Lúzerbubu (2009 Augusztus 10)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Szóval az a short torso, akinek rövdiebb a felsőteste...azaz akinek hosszú a lába...végülis aki magas, az mind ide tartozik. Egyáltalán nem tudok elképzelni olyat, aki nem ide tartozik, szerintem az emberek nagy része igen.
> És Sati, akkor nekünk mit kell végezni azokon kívül, amit írtál? És tulajdonképpen miért?



Szerintem nem. Vannak hosszú törzsű és hosszú lábú emberek is.
Az arány a lényeg .
Én személy szerint a rövidek közé tartozom, még a lábujjaim is nagyon rövidek, és teljesen igazak rám az állítások. Sokkal könnyebben meglátszik rajtunk a felesleg is és óriási nagy hátsót tudunk növeszteni, ha nem figyelünk.
Terhességnél is a törzs hossza és a hát szélessége számít, na meg a medence csonté. Ezektől függ milyen formájú pocakod lesz.
Bocs az off-ért!


----------



## tratak (2009 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó a topik, kár, hogy csak most bukkantam rá!
Szeretnék csatlakozni hozzátok és mindjárt egy kéréssel kezdem. Az alábbi fileket (filéket,fájlokat?) nem tudom kicsomagolni, mert a part1-nél hibát jelez. Valaki tudna segíteni? Előre is köszönöm!

Amelyik gyakorlatokhoz hozzáférek azokkal próbálkozom...egyik-másikból alig egy párat bírok megközelítően jól csinálni, remélem lesz ez még jobb is. Nem vagyok már teenager, sajnos. 


dindin19 írta:


> kezdjük a lényeggel, a tornák itt találhatóak:
> 
> www.t-tapp.com​
> *T-Tapp Basic Workout Plus (BWO+)*
> ...


----------



## Elendke (2009 Augusztus 10)

Szia Tratak!

Milyen hibat? Az allomanynak nincs vege...vagy mast? Mert ha az elobbit, akkor le kellene ujra toltened.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Lúzerbubu írta:


> Szerintem nem. Vannak hosszú törzsű és hosszú lábú emberek is.
> Az arány a lényeg .
> Én személy szerint a rövidek közé tartozom, még a lábujjaim is nagyon rövidek, és teljesen igazak rám az állítások. Sokkal könnyebben meglátszik rajtunk a felesleg is és óriási nagy hátsót tudunk növeszteni, ha nem figyelünk.
> Terhességnél is a törzs hossza és a hát szélessége számít, na meg a medence csonté. Ezektől függ milyen formájú pocakod lesz.
> Bocs az off-ért!


Na jó, nekem a lábam hosszú.


----------



## Lúzerbubu (2009 Augusztus 10)

zsuzso100 írta:


> na jó, nekem a lábam hosszú.



:d


----------



## pc001 (2009 Augusztus 10)

Kedves Bea!

Köszönöm a segítséget!

Andrea


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 10)

*Testalkat tipusok*

Ez a testalkat tipusokrol szolo resz a konyvben.
Akinek van ideje lefodithatja.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 10)

Tapp BC 10. nap. Rehabbal kipipálva.


----------



## tratak (2009 Augusztus 10)

Elendke írta:


> Szia Tratak!
> 
> Milyen hibat? Az allomanynak nincs vege...vagy mast? Mert ha az elobbit, akkor le kellene ujra toltened.



Szia Elendke!

Köszi az ötletet, de talán más baj is van.
Először nem tudtam kibontani, sérült filét írt ki. Kis szöszölés után mégis csak sikerült, most viszont úgy látom, hogy mindkét tömörített állomány ugyanazt a filét tartalmazza . Más is járt így, vagy csak velem szórakozik a "tehnyika ördögje"?

További szép estét!:..:


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 10)

Nekem ma a BC 8. napja lenne, ha beleszámolnám a jógával kombinált napokat is. Most az újraindítás óta (jógamentesen) 5. nap: 25 perc Begnners, 25 perc HFL1.
...de most az a bökkenő, hogy nagyon fáj a derekam. Délután már ülni se bírtam. Sajnos a leggyengébb pontom a keresztcsonti átmenet. Nem hiszem, hogy ebben most a Tapp közrejátszott volna, mert 6-kor tornáztam, a panaszok meg 12-or kezdődtek.
Ha nem megy, akkor holnap mégis pihenőnapom lesz. Elvégre nem sietek sehová.


----------



## Castia (2009 Augusztus 10)

tratak írta:


> úgy látom, hogy mindkét tömörített állomány ugyanazt a filét tartalmazza .



Azért látod így, mert ugyanazt a fájlt tartalmazza, csak tömörítés során, a feltöltési limit miatt kétfelé van bontva. Ugyanabba a mappába tedd őket, majd kattints az elsőre jobb egérrel, és válaszd a "Kicsomagolás ide" (Extract here vagy bármi hasonló) opciót. Kicsomagolás közben egybe fogja fűzni őket. 
Ha mégis hibát jelez, főleg ha azt, hogy sérült a fájl, akkor próbáld meg azt a részt letölteni újra.


----------



## Castia (2009 Augusztus 10)

Végigcsináltam ma a Beginner/Rehab programot, de a lábnyújtásoknál megszédültem, akkor megálltam úgy 10 percre. A kargyakorlatok közben pedig szinte minden 8-as ismétlés után le kellett ráznom kicsit a feszítést, a karom még gyengébb, mint a lábam. Legalább itt biztosra vehető a gyors fejlődés - ennél csak jobb lehet.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 10)

Castia írta:


> Végigcsináltam ma a Beginner/Rehab programot, de a lábnyújtásoknál megszédültem, akkor megálltam úgy 10 percre. A kargyakorlatok közben pedig szinte minden 8-as ismétlés után le kellett ráznom kicsit a feszítést, a karom még gyengébb, mint a lábam. Legalább itt biztosra vehető a gyors fejlődés - ennél csak jobb lehet.



Melyik nyújtásnál szédültél meg?


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 10)

Feltunt, hogy sokan csatlakoztatok ujfent ehhez a forumhoz. Innen is latszik, hogy Satinak erdemes volt elinditani ezt.

Ugyan mar szerepelt egy-ket bejegyzesben, hogy hogyan kezdjetek ezt a fajta mozgast, de irok rola en is, mert valamiert mindenki imad elorerohanni.
Csak javasolnam mindenkinek aki szeretne *hatekonyan* vegezni a T-Tapp gyakorlatokat sokaig (nyugodtan honapokig) hasznaljatok a kovetkezo gyakorlatokat: 

Basic + 
Total Workout (Beginner neven fut itt)
Instructional (1 vagy 2, vagy mindketto egymas utan)

SATI (Step away the inches = Walk away the inches)

Es a rovid anyagok kiegeszitesnek (Fit and Fabulous, Awesome Legs, Jog/Rocks vagy esetleg a TappCore-bol egy-egy), ha valaki nagyon nem bir az erejevel.

Ha ezek a tornak felturboztak az eronleteteket, a testetek megismerte ezt a mozgasformat, akkor erdemes tovabblepni, addig tobbet arthat, mint hasznalhat mast csinalni.


Egyebkent meg az altalam felsorolt anyagok is soknak tunhetnek, ha elolvassatok Stephanie T-Tapp trener javaslatat.


In Reply to: t-tapp:
I would recommend that you go to t-tapp.com and get on the forums. They will have all the information you need. I think that if you are consistent with the Basic + and Step Away you will see inch loss on your abdomen area. You just have to be consistent and patient. And measure before you start. 
I don't think you have to do the brushing and alfalfa, you will see inch loss without it. However, it is beneficial and a lot of people report great things about it. So it is more of a choice you will have to make. I would say commit yourself to doing a bootcamp with the Basic + (at least four days straight) then move on to every other day with that. And maybe when you get to every other day with the basic, you can add the Step Away video in on the days you don't do Basic +. Do that for a month and see how you feel, then maybe re-visit the question about brushing and alfalfa if you want. It's all up to you.
Hope this helps...but go to the forums...they will answer all your questions. Jen.
Boot Camp & Getting Started with my T-Tapp Tapes: 
There are two ways to start the T-Tapp program: 
*I. We recommend starting with the 30 day plan for most people. This consists of: *
*Week 1 –– Do Instructional Tape #1 at least four days in a row. 
Week 2 –– Always begin with Primary Back Stretch before Instructional Tape #2. *
Concentrate on Primary Back Stretch and Tape #2 for at least four days in a row. 
*Week 3 –– Do the Beginner/Rehabilitation Workout for at least four days in a row and 
continue rest of the week with the Beginner/Rehabilitation tape every other day. *
*Week 4 –– Continue with your every other day for the remainder of the week. *
II. Now onto the "Bootcamps." There are two different bootcamps. 
The "Basic" Bootcamp means doing either both Instructionals (tapes #1 and #2) back to back for at least four days in a row OR doing the Beginner/Rehabilitation workout consecutively for at least four days in a row. The reason for this is your body breaks through a physiological plateau on day 3 –– making day 4 much easier. However, everyone has different goals: 
To tighten & tone and/or lose one clothing size –– do the workout four days in a row, then every other day for 2-3 weeks; then take two days off between workouts for 2-3 weeks; then once or twice a week to maintain results. 
To lose two clothing sizes –– do the workout seven days in a row, then every other day for 3-4 weeks; then take two days off between workouts for 3-4 weeks; then twice a week to maintain results. 
To lose three clothing sizes –– do the workout ten days in a row, then every other day for 4-5 weeks; then two days off between workouts for 4-5 weeks; then twice a week to maintain results. 
To lose four or more clothing sizes –– do the workout fourteen days in a row, then every other day for 4-5 weeks; then two days off between workouts for 4-5 weeks; then twice a week to maintain results.

The second kind of bootcamp is the "Ultimate" 14 Day Bootcamp - for those who desire maximum results in minimal time. Good for those who have the time and/or have more advanced level of fitness, do the following: 

*Weeks 1 and 2 - Do Instructional Tapes 1 & 2 back to back 14 days in a row *
*Weeks 3 and 4 - Do Beginner/Rehabilitation Workout (blue) every other day*
**Note** you CAN be flexible with the videos - either stay longer with Tapes 1 and 2 or proceed to Beginner/Rehabilitation quicker - this workout works for all fitness levels - just remember it is more important to know the movements and be able to do them in correct form, then it is to advance quicker ... you will lose inches just doing Tapes 1 or 2 ... form is very important, always go to your max ability and you'll continue losing inches every week. 
If you miss a day during bootcamp, you do NOT have to start all over again! However, you MUST do at least 4 days in a row ... day 3 is a tough, but day 4 will be much easier. Completing 4 days in a row will enable your body to break through to a new physiological level. 
It is NOT necessary to do bootcamp longer than 14 days - doing so will NOT make you lose any faster! Better to proceed with every other day and do Primary Back Stretch on your off days (the first movement up to but not including Plies). 
If for any reason you don't work out 10 days or longer, don't despair - just do a 4 day boot camp, then go every other day for 5 workouts, then proceed to your regular workout schedule. 
T-Tapp works like a reward system ... in the beginning you are working hard to regain strength and to rebuild primary body systems (ie: lymphatic system, neuro-kinetic flow, glucose utilization rate, spinal alignment and metabolic rate) but as you get stronger you will be able to maintain correct form easier and you will get even more out of the workout, therefore you don't have to do it as often. 
T-Tapp does much more than just burn calories and fat. Ultimately you will be able to maintain your goal with only two workouts a week. Then when you indulge during vacation or during holiday season, just add a third workout during the week or do a "weekend bootcamp" (2 workouts per day, 2 days in a row) 
Last of all, whenever you consume excess carbs and/or you want to boost your metabolism even more just do Hoe Downs mid-afternoon, again after dinner and finish the day with Primary Back Stretch right before bedtime. Trim your torso even faster by starting each day with Primary Back Stretch and T-Tapp Twist (on days off). (Stephanie, T-Tapp Trainer)


----------



## Castia (2009 Augusztus 10)

Anamaya írta:


> Melyik nyújtásnál szédültél meg?



A 30. perc körül, amikor a lábhoz kell hajolni és a törzset elfordítva a kart felnyújtani. Ekkor már éreztem, de még végigcsináltam, aztán a következő tapsolóst már kihagytam. Úgy látszik vigyáznom kell az előrehajlásos gyakorlatokkal.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 11)

Aliceria írta:


> Nekem ma a BC 8. napja lenne, ha beleszámolnám a jógával kombinált napokat is. Most az újraindítás óta (jógamentesen) 5. nap: 25 perc Begnners, 25 perc HFL1.
> ...de most az a bökkenő, hogy nagyon fáj a derekam. Délután már ülni se bírtam. Sajnos a leggyengébb pontom a keresztcsonti átmenet. Nem hiszem, hogy ebben most a Tapp közrejátszott volna, mert 6-kor tornáztam, a panaszok meg 12-or kezdődtek.
> Ha nem megy, akkor holnap mégis pihenőnapom lesz. Elvégre nem sietek sehová.




En nem emlekszem, hogy a Basic plus-on es Total Workout-on kivul javasolnanak mas gyakorlatot a BootCamp idejere .
Vagy most nem jol ertettem, hogy BC-zol? Vagy ez a BootCamp a'la Aliceria?  Mert akkor az nem Tapp BC.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Zula írta:


> En nem emlekszem, hogy a Basic plus-on es Total Workout-on kivul javasolnanak mas gyakorlatot a BootCamp idejere.
> Vagy most nem jol ertettem, hogy BC-zol? Vagy ez a BootCamp a'la Aliceria?  Mert akkor az nem Tapp BC.


Nem arról volt szó, hogy minden nap egy hosszú edzés?


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 11)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Nem arról volt szó, hogy minden nap egy hosszú edzés?



Messze nem. De biztosan amire gondolsz az a magyar valtozat. 
Itt a reszletes leiras: 
#278

Ez igazan a temaba vag, a Tara forditotta: #579
Egy masik bejegyzes a BC-rol: #607


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 11)

Castia írta:


> A 30. perc körül, amikor a lábhoz kell hajolni és a törzset elfordítva a kart felnyújtani. Ekkor már éreztem, de még végigcsináltam, aztán a következő tapsolóst már kihagytam. Úgy látszik vigyáznom kell az előrehajlásos gyakorlatokkal.



nem lehet, hogy túl gyorsan csináltad? a hirtelen mozdulatoknál simán előfordulhat ilyen.


Képzeljétek azt mondta a párom, amióta tappogok nem ferde a vállam. Ez azt jelentette, hogy egyik vállam sokkal, de sokkal lejjebb volt a másiknál. Azt mondta most már vízszintben vannak.


----------



## Castia (2009 Augusztus 11)

A videóhoz képest biztosan nem csináltam gyorsan, esetleg magamhoz képest kellett volna még lassabban. Ez volt az első alkalom, hogy a B/R-t végeztem, legközelebb már tudni fogom a kritikus pontokat. Mára csak egy BWO+-t tervezek, illetve az AL-t csinálom minden nap most már egy hete.
Nem tudom centiben van-e változás, mert csak szombaton mértem le magam, de az már egy hatalmas pozitívum, hogy reggelente nem összetörve, elgémberedett izmokkal ébredek. A combomban pedig napok óta érzek egy állandó feszülésfélét - nem izomláz, mert nem fáj egyáltalán, inkább mintha sima járás közben is jobban dolgozna, mint egyébként.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 11)

*AKI NEM HAJLANDÓ AZ ALAPOKKAL KEZDENI, AZ NE TAPPOGJON EGYÁLTALÁN!!*​ <!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
Tudjátok, elég frusztráló érzés az, amikor ráfordítom a szabadidőmet (Zula is), hogy lefordítsak sok NAGYON FONTOS tudnivalót a tappról, és gyakorlatilag tojik rá szinte mindenki, hogy mi a helyes végzési mód.
Az embernek elmegy a kedve a megosztástól. 
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
Nem olvastok, vagy felületesen olvastok. Többször megkérdezitek ugyanazt, ami már le van írva korábban – többször is. 
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
*Belevágtok BC-be úgy, hogy el sem olvassátok, hogy miről is szól. Össze-vissza keveritek a gyakorlatokat, majd panaszkodtok, hogy fáj itt, fáj ott. *
*Nem vagytok hajlandóak az alapokat elsajátítani! *
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
*MINDEN KEZDŐ TAPPOGÓ (ÉS ITT MINDENKI ANNAK SZÁMÍT!!!) FELEJTSE EL A TEMPO ANYAGOKAT EGYENLŐRE!! (Talán még a HTF-eket is)*
*Megvan az oka, hogy miért az Instr 1, 2 és BWO anyagokat javasolja minden tréner és elsősorban Teresa természetesen! Te talán jobban tudod mint ő??*
(Mögöttem 10 év testtudatossági munka van, mégis az Instr-val és a BWO-val dolgozom.)
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
*Ez nem ugyanolyan fitnesz mint a többi. Itt többet kell odafigyelni, gondolkozni, olvasni, tanulni, kitartóan végezni és figyelmesen végezni és AZ ALAPOKNÁL KEZDENI!!*
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
Kifakadtam, mert egy napig nem jártam erre és úgy tűnt, hogy mindenki rohan előre, gondolkozás nélkül, odafigyelés nélkül. Hajtjátok a testeteket, belecsaptok ebbe a gyakorlatba, abba. 
Azért mert szerencsések vagyunk, hogy több elérhető anyaggal rendelkezünk, amiért fizetnünk sem kellett, az nem azt jelenti, hogy ész nélkül kell használni őket!
(Ha van két malacsülted a hűtődben, két óriás csokitorta és két nagy kenyér, akkor reggelire mindegyiket megeszed, csak mert megéheztél egy kicsit???? Ugye nem? Vagy ha az orvos felír 3 féle gyógyszert, hogy szedd egy hétig, akkor nem első nap veszed be az összeset ugye??)
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
*Ha jót akarsz magadnak, ha jót akarsz a testednek, ha jót akarsz az egészségednek, akkor igenis tessék az alapokat megtanulni!!* 
*És a megtanulás nem egyenlő avval, hogy kétszer megcsinálod. Itt hetekről, hónapokról van szó csak az alapedzésekkel való munkával.*
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
A Tapp türelem, figyelem, kitartás, ésszerűség. Ha ezeket nem tudod önmagadnak nyújtani, ne a tappot használd edzésformádnak. 
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
*Én továbbra is azon vagyok, hogy itt minél többet tudjatok meg erről a csodás mozgásformáról.* Jelenleg úgy tűnik, hogy esélyünk van egy trénerrel november elején együtt tölteni egy kis időt személyesen. (Nem Michelle, hanem egy másik tréner mondta, hogy valószínűleg ekkor utazik Magyarországra a családjához, mert innen származik.) 
*Ezúton kérem, hogy aki szeretne résztvenni ezen, írjon privit, a tárgyban ezzel a szóval: NOVEMBER.*

Én a háttérben szervezkedek, intézkedek, hogy személyes segítséget is kapjunk. Készítem (ZiD is tudtommal a Core-hoz) a magyar feliratot a BWO anyaghoz. Nem magamért. Én tudok angolul. Zula is hozza a tanácsokat rendületlenül, a fontos infókat, hogy tudjátok miről szól.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>
De ennek akkor van csak értelme, ha tényleg olyanok tappognak, akik megértik, hogy mi ennek a lényege. Felületesen és összevissza csinálni semmi értelme! Ez egy olyan dolog, amit vagy csinálj jól legjobb tudásod szerint, vagy ne csináld. 
Mondjuk ez vonatkozhat bármely tevékenységre az életünkben, de itt különösen kiemelve.

Köszönöm a figyelmet!
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 11)

Zula írta:


> En nem emlekszem, hogy a Basic plus-on es Total Workout-on kivul javasolnanak mas gyakorlatot a BootCamp idejere .
> Vagy most nem jol ertettem, hogy BC-zol? Vagy ez a BootCamp a'la Aliceria?  Mert akkor az nem Tapp BC.


 
Igen, valószínűleg eleinte Á la Aliceria módra  csináltam, de most már jobban figyelek, a kivitelezésre, pozíciókra, minden utasításra, és határozottan jobban is bírom.
Először is a Total workout-ot csináltam, minden nap egy kicsit többet belőle a 15 perces első rész folytatásaként. (előtte volt a jóga, úgymond bemelegítésnek)
Most is a Total workout-ot csinálom, kivéve ma reggel, mert ma csak egy BWO-ra jutott időm, és utána egy kis HFL1. Vagy ez így mégsem BC? Most alaposan elbizonytalanítottál... A HFL1 elején Teresa azt mondja, hogy bemelegítésnek ajánlja a BWO-t.
Te is írod az egyik BC-vel kapcsolatos fordításodban, hogy ha valaki "nem bír magával" akkor csinálhat még egy két gyakorlatot.
De elszánt vagyok, és akkor újra kezdem megint.
A jó pap is holtig tanul, tehát a jótanács nekem sem árthat meg! 

...jajj és most olvasom Sati (a bejegyzésemhez képest későbbi) sorait. 
Remélem azért nem vettük el a kedvedet!


----------



## vali1 (2009 Augusztus 11)

*Én eddig csendben végeztem a tornát*

Sati-nak teljesen igaza van. Én is belefogtam olyan tornatipusokba amibe még nem kellett volna,és rájöttem, hogy ha kapkodok akkor nem érek el vele semmit. Már 3. napja végzem a instroctional egyet amibe egyre inkább beleizzadok. Valószínűleg az egyre jobban végzett mozdulatoknak köszönhetően. A jobb vállam valamiért fájt, ez elmúlt, gondolom a torna miatt. Szerintem a tartásom is javult. Elég kemény eddzés, ha valaki nagy odafigyeléssel végzi.
Én köszönöm, hogy ennyi információt kapok és megpróbálom be is tartani. Nálam a lényeg az, hogy egészséges maradjak, de ha ez még párosul egyéb jóval is (karcsúbb, könnyebb, hajlékonyabb stb.leszek) az már ajándék. 
Türelmet és kitartást kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Aliceria, ha végigolvastad, akkor tudod, hogy nem ment el a kedvem 

Javaslatom, hogy tényleg most csak a Totalt csináld csak önmagában. Ahogy Anamaya is. Az elég hosszú anyag és minden fő tapp-mozdulat benne van. 
Ha BC-re adom a fejem, akkor én is evvel fogom csinálni.

Az, hogy T. a BWO-t bemelegítésnek ajánlja a HTF előtt az már egy haladóbb megközelítés. A HTF-et nyugodtan félre lehet tenni, illetve max. 1-2 gyakorlatot megcsinálni belőle, de nem a teljeset.

Az, hogy aki nem bír magával csinálhat még 1-2 gyakorlatot az valójában 1-2 darab gyakorlatot jelent, nem egy teljes (vagy fél) másik edzést 

A TotalW. teljes edzés. 
Az is elég ha csak BWO vagy Instr 1-et csinálsz és mellette még AL-t és DivaDerriere-t. Az nem sok ráadás, de pluszban rádolgozik még a kívánt részekre.
*
És ami kimaradt a kifakadós levelemből de nagyon fontos és ismételten felhívom rá a figyelmet:*
*
A KEVESEBB TÖBB!*
*Tessék ezt észben tartani!*
És elhinni, mert igaz. 

Én csak rövidebb anyagokkal dolgoztam, kb. heti 1-2x volt csak teljes edzés, de csak minden másnap tappogtam. És mégis egy hónap alatt lement 22 cm! Pedig a kajálásomon sem változtattam.Viszont rendesen megtanultam és tanulom az alapokat!* A KEVESEBB TÖBB!*

Ha nincs meg az alapod, nem tudod később sem majd, hogy mire kell figyelned és hiába van erőd a hosszabb részeket megcsinálni, nem lesz hatékonyabb a változás, mert a fele lényeget kihagyod. Ami az alapok!
Egy hasonlat: a víz nem forr fel 90 fokon, csak 100-on! Hiába tartod hosszú ideig 90 fokon, akkor sem fog felforrni. De ha rövid idő alatt fel tudod melegíteni 100-ra, akkor forrni fog.
Visszafejtve:

- elég a 15 perc naponta ha odafigyelve (alapokat használva) végzed
vagy
- elég a 30+ perc KÉTNAPONTA ha odafigyelve (alapokat használva) végzed


----------



## ffiducia9 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok!

Újra itthon! Hát, elég sok minden történt itt... 
Csak néhány gondolatot osztanék meg veletek az elmúlt néhány hét (meglehetősen rövid idő) tapasztalataira támaszkodva:
1. már egy-két tornára is reagál a testünk, és ez nem feltétlenül centimétereket jelent, sőt
2. rengeteg pozitív változást vettem észre magamon, és nem mind látszódik a testemen: cm csökkenés (még nem sok), rugalmasabb bőr, jobb közérzet, gyorsabb anyagcsere, több lendület. És ami a legfontosabb: már rég nem a fogyásról szól a történet. Ha fogyok az csak jó, de a lényeg, hogy szakítok időt magamra, hogy kiegyensúlyozottabb, boldogabb legyek, egészséges, stb. 
Most, hogy nyaralni voltam, csak 2x sikerült tornáznom, de nem keseredtem el. Folytatom tovább, mert jól esik. És napról-napra nehezebbek a feladatok, egyre több mindenre kell és tudok figyelni. Ez jó!
Viszont belelkesítettem 2 barátnőmet is. Remélem tornáznak is majd!

Sati! Nagyon jó hír, hogy érkezik egy tréner! Mert nagyon sok a tanulnivalónk, és sok mindent nem értünk még. Legalábbis én. Köszönjük, hogy a háttérben szervezel. Mert értünk is teszed! És igen, türelmetlenek vagyunk néha, emberi tulajdonság, nehéz levetkőzni... viszont a testünk jelzéseire figyelnünk kell. És másra is... ez nem csak egy torna. (szerintem)


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 11)

ffducia9, egyetértek.  ez nem csak egy torna 
és örülök, hogy ilyen jó eredményeket veszel észre magadon. a belső eredmény pont olyan fontos, mint a külső. sőt szerintem fontosabb is!

és pont időben érkezett minden szempontból Michelle-től egy napi tanács:




> *DAILY FOCUS*​ _Positive Motivation to Exercise: _*Read!*



Napi fókusz:
Pozitív motiváció a gyakorlásodhoz: *OLVASS*!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Sati!
Köszönjük...ismét! Teljesen igazad van! Mikor még az elején voltunk, csináltam tempo-t, akkor még nem tűnt fel, hogy nehéz és pár napja ismét megpróbáltam, és akkor írtam is, hogy rájöttem ezt még nem kell csinálni. A gyakorlatok között nincs új, csak gyorsabb...nem véletlenül tempo a neve.
Viszont a HTF-ben nincs extra dolog, én úgy látom, talajon végzendő gyakorlatok vannak (mondjuk az inout-ot nem tudom megcsinálni), de a többit meg lehet, persze nem azzal kezdve, előtt jópárszor végigcsinálva az I1-2-t, BWO-t, de alapjában véve azt mondom, hogy én BWO-t csinálom +AL, OIP...nem tartok még ott, hogy megunnám.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 11)

Szerintem a Tapp olyan mozgásforma, ami alázatot követel. Nem tudom szebben megfogalmazni. 
A BWO+ helyett azért Beginner/Rehab-ozom a BC-ben, mert előbbi egyszerűen kevés volt. Ez nagyobb kihívás, és vonz, hogy többet lehet tanulni. Minden nap fejlődünk, de ezt csak úgy lehet, ha nem rohanunk. 
Mindent, amit a csodálatos csajszik (Sati, Zula és még aki fordított) fordítottak nekünk elolvastam, sőt, olvasgatom a kevés angol tudásommal a tapp fórumokat is, fordítgatok magamnak. 
11 napja ugyanazt a tornát csinálom, és folyton találok benne olyat, ami segíthetne a fejlődésben. 
Ha végzek a bc-vel, akkor sem fogok htf-ra vagy tempora váltani, mert messze nincs még itt az ideje. 

Hálás vagyok a tappnak, hogy türelemre tanít, hogy megértettem a kilók semmit sem számítanak, csak a cm-ek. Azért is hálás vagyok, mert megtanultam, hogy nem 2 perc alatt fogom elérni a látványos eredményt, és hogy a pozitív változások (pl már nem ferde a vállam, jobban bíroma stresszt, energikusabb vagyok) sokkal többet jelentenek.
Nem titkolom, hogy az esküvőre szerettem volna fogyni egy csomó kg-ot, hogy még szebb legyek (mert ugye minden menyasszony gyönyörű), de rájöttem tappogás nélkül az állandó rohangálást, szervezést fele annyira sem bírnám. 

Mielőtt bc-be kezdtem, kb 3 hétig (pár nap kihagyással) bwo+-oztam és az alap gyakorlatokat tanultam a tapp.com-ról (ami abszolút nem sok idő,sőt...) , és elolvastam mindent amit a csodálatos csajszik fordítottak. Ebben láttam, hogy a rámszabott bc 14 napos, és utána minden másnap. így is lesz.  

Köszönöm nektek! kiss
Köszönöm, ha eltévedek is visszatérítetek az útra! kiss


----------



## tratak (2009 Augusztus 11)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a segítséget, már meg tudom nézni a videókat!

Megnéztem Charlotte videóját...szó megszakadt hang fenn akadt...száj tátva maradt!

Elme meggyőzetett!!!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Anamaya írta:


> Köszönöm nektek! kiss
> Köszönöm, ha eltévedek is visszatérítetek az útra! kiss


Dettó!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Anamaya, 


> (mert ugye minden menyasszony gyönyörű),



Itt a lényeg a MINDEN-en van  
1. Szerintem minden nő gyönyörű, ha szeretve érzi magát és ő is szeret.
2. Te már most is menyasszony vagy, hisz megkérték a kezed, jegyességben vagy  Nemcsak egyetlen napig vagy az 
3. Azon a napon, vagy bármelyik napon is... gyönyörű vagy!! Tudod miért? Nézd meg az első pontot!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 11)

Sati15 írta:


> Anamaya,
> 
> 
> Itt a lényeg a MINDEN-en van
> ...



kiss


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 11)

tratak írta:


> Köszönöm mindenkinek a segítséget, már meg tudom nézni a videókat!
> Megnéztem Charlotte videóját...szó megszakadt hang fenn akadt...száj tátva maradt!
> Elme meggyőzetett!!!




Újra belinkelem ide Charlotte sikersztoriját:
https://www.t-tapp.com/success/charlotte/

És rövid részlet:


> If you think I'm a Super Tapper who works out all the time, please excuse me while I laugh hysterically and wipe the tears from my eyes. I have 12 children ages 3 - 27 ... and I am SO average and SO *not* athletic…which makes T-Tapp all the more amazing. ... After I won the 60-Day Challenge in 2007, I only did short workouts for several months
> 
> ...
> Less is More and yes, I have worked HARD and pushed myself to my max, but I had many, many weeks of 3-4 BWO+'s.



Ha azt hiszed, hogy super tapper vagyok, aki állandóan edz... kérlek bocsáss meg ha hisztérikusan nevetni kezdek ezen és még a könnyem is kicsordul közben. 12 gyerekem van, 3-27 évesek. Annyira átlagos vagyok és *annyira nem *atlétikus, ami csak még csodásabbá teszi a tappot... Miután megnyertem a 60 napos kihívást 2007-ben [megj. ez NEM 60 nap BC!! Általános 30-60 napos kihívások részleteit a t-tapp forumon olvashatjátok].
Csak rövid edzéseket végeztem pár hónapig.
...

A kevesebb több! Igen, keményen dolgoztam, törekedtem mindig a saját maximumomig, de sok-sok, sok hétig csak BWO-t csináltam heti 3-4x.


És nézzétek meg Charlotte kezdeti lépéseit. Ha nem tudsz angolul, nézd csak a fotókat, alig ismersz rá, de ő az 
https://www.t-tapp.com/challenge2007/charlottes/default.html


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Nem véletlenül van köztük sok nagycsaládos...hiszen nekik nem a mozgásról szól az élet.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 11)

Pont a fentiek miatt is írtam alázatot. 
Ha valaki elkezdi, akkor még benne van, á... menni fog ez nekem, ez se több, mint bármi más torna. 
Aztán gyakorol (jobb esetben a kezdőbb anyagokkal), amikor is rájön, hogy hoppáááá, ez mégiscsak más. Szerintem, a tappot kipróbáló emberek többségének idő kell, hogy megérjen, megértse a kevesebb több elvet. Nekem szinte 1 hónap kellett hozzá (lásd múltkori kirohanásom, hogy nem fogyok). Még most is sokszor tudatosítom magamban.

Ha nem lennék most itthon, munka nélkül (bár egy esküvő szervezése önmagában kihívás, kívánom mindenki élje át, akinek még nem volt), akkor nem beginner/rehabbal kezdtem volna bc-be.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Még valami arról, hogy a kevesebb több!
Olvastam többször is a fórumon, hogy Michelle (igen, a "mi Michelle-ünk"  )
azzal fogyott rengeteget, hogy CSAK az álló gyakorlatokat végezte. Semmi HTF. Csak az alapok!

És még valami:
Charlotte blogja:
https://www.t-tapp.com/challenge2007/charlottes/default.html
És tekerj csak le az aljáig... íme itt látod, hogy mivel kezdte...



> Here are actual notes from my records of the first 10 days:
> Day 1 - received package; watched "Yes You Can" DVD and Instructional #1
> Day 2 - Instructional #1 first time! (shaky & nauseated) Brush and salt bath
> Day 3 - Instructional #1, Brush
> ...


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 11)

Összekeveredtem: 

Michelle: Runners stretch is on the TWO (Inst 2) not the MORE workout. You can use Yoga blocks or 2 small chairs.


Akkor most melyik a more? az nekünk nincs meg? a more rehab=more? 

(amúgy épp az én gondomat válaszolja meg, és azt javasolja, jóga téglát vagy két kicsi széket is lehet használni, hogy a runner stretch-et meg tudjuk csinálni. )


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 11)

*Arc masszírozás by T-tapp*

_T-Tapp_’s_ Face Brushing Sequence_ is as follows: 

 Begin with brushing up on the neck and then on the face, you brush up and out:
 ·Jaw line - brush out in circular motions towards ear.
 ·Cheekbones - brush out in circular motions towards ear.
 ·Forehead - start in middle of forehead and brush out on each side towards temple.
 ·Nose - small circular movements over the nose.
 ·Under eyes - tiny, light circular motions from outer eye in towards the nose (_not_ out towards ear) 
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> 
T-Tapp Arc masszírozás az alábbi sorrenben történik:

Kezdd a masszírozást a nyakon felfelé majd az arcon, masszírozz felfelé és kifelé.
Állkapocs vonalában: masszírozz körkörösen kifelé a fülek felé haladva.
Arccsont: masszírozz körkörösen kifelé a fülek felé haladva.
Homlok: kezdd a homlok közepén és masszírozz kifelé mindkét oldalon a halánték felé haladva.
Orr: apró körkörös mozdulatokkal haladj az orron.
Szem alattici, gyengéd, körkörös mozdulatokkal haladj a szem külső felétől az orr felé (ne kifelé a fülek felé!)


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Anamaya,
Nekünk itt még nincs meg a MORE.
Ez egy olyan edzés, amit kifejezetten öregeknek, sok fájdalommal élőknek, nagyon sok túlsúllyal rendelkezőknek, ill. gyenge fizikumúaknak, ill. még fittség előtt állóknak adtak ki.
Tulajdonképpen ugyanazok a gyakorlatok vannak benne (tudtommal) mint a BWO-ban, de sokkal lassabban és precízebben lebontva.

Még valami más:
Valaki írta a fórumon, hogy a pliék nehezek voltak, de a többi könnyű.
Itt a válaszok a trénerektől:

Michelle:


> I can't believe this statement... makes me wonder if your are engaging all of your muscles properly... NO movement should be easy


Ezt el sem hiszem... csodálnám, ha minden izmodat megfeszítetted volna rendesen... SEMELYIK mozdulatnak nem kéne könnyűnek lennie.

Debbie:


> This reminds me of when I first started Tapping, and thought certain moves were 'easy', then I went to my first trainer led clinic and learned "there are no free moves" in T-Tapp. Now I tell my classes if it feels 'easy' you're not engaging all the muscles that you should. T-Tapp is a progression, the longer you do it the more muscles you will be able to engage.


Ez arra emlékeztet, amikor először kezdtem tappogni. Volt pár mozdulat, ami könnyű volt. Aztán elmentem az első "klinikámra" [vagyis személyes konzultáció - magánóra mondjuk], és megtanultam, hogy "nem adják ingyen a mozdulatokat a tappban".
Mostanában a csoportomban szoktam mondani, ha valamit könnyűnek érzel, bizonyosan nem feszíted minden izmodat, amit kéne. A Tapp egy folyamatos fejlődés. Minél többet csinálod, annál több izmot tudsz megfeszíteni egyszerre. 

Tara kiegészítés 
Én is ezt szoktam mondani az óráimon: Ha valamit túl könnyűnek érzel, akkor tuti nem csinálsz helyesen valamit. Csekkold újra.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 11)

A Doboz c. gyakorlathoz (Box)

Amikor hátrafelé végezzük, akkor ne told előre a csípőt, ne dőlj hátra, és ne engedd el a vállaidat.
Helyesen: A könyököket nyomjuk egymás felé, miközben a bordákat felfelé emeljük.
Ha nem így teszel, csak nagyobb hasat csinálsz magadnak.

Megvolt a chat Michelle-lel. Ezt tudtam kiszedni belőle (mire be bírtam jelentkezni, már éppen ezt tárgyalták.)
A másik az OIP.
Teresa ugyan többször is megcsinálja egy-egy edzés alatt, de Michelle azt mondta, elég egyszer, vagyis* BJ-BJ-KK*, azután a béka.
(*B*al* J*obb *K*özép)


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 11)

És képzeljétek, rávettem a drágámat, hogy reggelente az OIP/HF gyakit csinálja meg velem. És tetszett neki, ma már másodszor csinálta velem 
Megpróbálom rávenni a BWO-ra is szép lassan. Először csak oltogatom. Férfiból van, egyszerre nem megy az ilyen  Szóval igyekszem rávenni, hogy a PBS-t csinálja meg velem, aztán majd szép lassan a többit is.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 11)

Anamaya írta:


> Összekeveredtem:
> 
> Michelle: Runners stretch is on the TWO (Inst 2) not the MORE workout. You can use Yoga blocks or 2 small chairs.
> 
> ...




Annamaya,

Igen, a *More* = More Rehab Program (4 wokouts ). Ez nagyon hosszu workout es negy reszbol all, van benne uj technika is pl a Broom.
A Beginner Rehab (B/R, ez regi elnevezese) = *Total Workout *(TWO).

Amugy a More csomag is megvan nekem, es fel fogom tenni egyszer par napra, mert valoban nagyon hasznos pl. nagyon-nagyon tulsulyosaknak, izuleti bantalmakkal eloknek. A filmen Teresa kifejezetten nagydarab nokkel tornazik, megtanitja a helyes, izuletkimelo felallast, es foldre leulest, a megfelelo jarast stb. En nem voltam nagyon tulsulyos, de gerincproblemam lett a masodik gyerek szuletese utan, ezert egy jo darabig hasznaltam a More-t is. Most 34 eves vagyok es rendben van a hatam. Nekem hasznosabb volt ez a trening, mint az orvos. A doki felirt haromfele lorogas eros gyogyszert, amitol egesz nap kabult voltam, azt sem tudtam hol vagyok, es aztan beutalt csontkovacshoz. Ket het utan kiakadtam es probaltam talalni valami mast, igy talaltam a Tappot. Letettem a gyogyszereket es hiszitek vagy sem, egyre jobban voltam/vagyok ettol a tornatol.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 11)

Sati15 írta:


> Még valami arról, hogy a kevesebb több!
> Olvastam többször is a fórumon, hogy Michelle (igen, a "mi Michelle-ünk"  )
> azzal fogyott rengeteget, hogy CSAK az álló gyakorlatokat végezte. Semmi HTF. Csak az alapok!
> 
> ...





Sati ez nagyon jo, koszi.

A magyar szarmazasu trener a Margit, Floridabol?
http://www.t-tapp.com/trainers/margit/index.html 
Egy millio eve kiszurtam magamnak ezt a trenert, mert annyira magyaros neve van.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 11)

Köszönöm a felvilágosítást.


----------



## Elendke (2009 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok!

Minden nap felnezek, megnezni, hogy mi jokat irtatok, es neha megdobbenek, hogy meglendul a tapp topic forgalma .
Nehany napja volt egy felesleges oram (ami utolag mint kiderult korantsem volt felesleges). Vettem egy ures fuzetet, az lett a "tapp fuzetem" (imadok mindent leirni, a volegenyem szerint ha nekem a gyuru helyett egy illatos radirt vett volna, jobban orultem volna . Na mind1, megigerte, hogy vesz nekem kesobb egy apisz-t.  ) es az elso oldaltol kezdve, foleg Sati es Zula tanacsait, forditasait feljegyeztem. Nem volt sok ido, es sok mindenben megvilagosodtam. 
Mostansag nem vagyok tul jo formaban, a havim utan (ami felbevagta a BC-m) jott egy gyomorrontas feleseg, ami miatt meg mindig gyengebb vagyok, mint altalaban. Visszvettem kicsit, igy a BWO+ es AL-t csinalom minden masodik nap. Es nagyon erdekes erzes, mert ugy erzem, hogy most pont ez ami eleg, naprol napra jobban megizzaszt ez a kb. 20 perc, es szeretem a pihenonapokat, es a testem is. A parom szerint sokat alakultam, cm-ekben 36 (nem a tapp meresi tablazat alapjan, mert azt csak kesobb lattam) jul. 16.-a ota, es azert zarom le most ezt a honapot, mert utazunk a szuleinkhez, es onnan ido hianyaban nem biztos, hogy tudok irni.
Koszonom az eddigi segitsegeteket, es a jotanacsokat!
Es azt hiszem *Sati*, neha kell egy ember, aki megfogja a vallunkat, es megrazza, hogy figyeljunk mar oda, mert mar ezredszerre irod ugyanazt. OLVASNI, OLVASNI, OLVASNI!!!  es ne csak olvasni FIGYELNI, FIGYELNI, FIGYELNI!!!
Legyetek jok! 

Bea


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Nem a Margit  Katarina


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 11)

Elendke jó példát mutatsz!  És gratulálok a szép eredményekhez!
És kösz


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 11)

Sati15 írta:


> Nem a Margit  Katarina




En olyat a trener oldalon nem latok... 

Hacsak nem o az, de rola nem azt irjak, hogy magyar:
http://www.t-tapp.com/trainers/kat/index.html


----------



## Kanako (2009 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok! 



Zula írta:


> *I. We recommend starting with the 30 day plan for most people. This consists of: *
> *Week 1 –– Do Instructional Tape #1 at least four days in a row.
> Week 2 –– Always begin with Primary Back Stretch before Instructional Tape #2. *
> Concentrate on Primary Back Stretch and Tape #2 for at least four days in a row.
> ...



Köszi szépen, Zula, hogy ezt megosztottad velünk! kiss 16-a után ezt a tervet fogom követni, és utána pedig bevállalok egy BC-t én is.

Addig pedig marad a BWO+, OIP/HF, AL, DD és a kargyakik. Most már talán az I2-vel is elkezdhetek majd barátkozni, mert eddig nem nagyon csináltam - még túl nehéznek találtam. De BWO-val is megvagyok bőven, mert nincs olyan, hogy ne izzasszon meg. 

A minap gondolkoztam azon, hogy milyen jó, hogy van ez a fórum, mert ki mással oszthatnám meg a tappos dolgaimat, és honnan máshonnan meríthetnék kitartást, hogy folytassam? Innen mindig pozitív energiát tudok kölcsönözni, és ezért hálás vagyok *MINDENKINEK*! :0:

_*Ne add fel! YES, YOU CAN!*_


----------



## jubena (2009 Augusztus 12)

Zula írta:


> Annamaya,
> 
> Igen, a *More* = More Rehab Program (4 wokouts ). Ez nagyon hosszu workout es negy reszbol all, van benne uj technika is pl a Broom.
> A Beginner Rehab (B/R, ez regi elnevezese) = *Total Workout *(TWO).
> ...


 Drága Zula ennek a More csomagnak nagyon örülnék! 3 éve küzdök izületi problémákkal, mindenféle kezeléseken, gyógyszereken túl a helyzet csak rosszabbodott. A szteroidos gyógyszereketől felröppent "néhány" kiló, na és a szívemet is meghajtottam béta blokkolót kellett szednem ennek következtében. Mivel minden lehetséges kezelésen túl vagyok, műtétet írtak elő, amit nem szívesen vállalnék.(Mellesleg a doki nem tudott ígérni számottevő javulást, azt mondta, hogy még egy lehetőség, meg kell próbálni!) A súlyom száz felett van. Szóval a rehab csomagot szívesen venném! A BWO-t csinálom 2 hete. Nem mértem magam előtte, mert annyi kudarc után féltem az újabbtól. Pedig kellett volna! Na nem vagyok még királylány, de most már elhiszem hogy akár lehetek is! Átalakulóban a testem. Sajnos az a tipikus hordó testalkat: óriási hassal, de alakulgat! Itt közöttetek érzem menni fog, mert ez a lelkesedés, és önzetlen bíztatás kincset ér a magamfajta számára! 45 évesen annyi rossz tapasztalat és csalódás után igazi felüdülés ez a dinamikus kis csapat!!!!!!!! Köszönöm NEKTEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A fiam 19 éves és nagyon büszke rám, aggódott az egészségem miatt, de most úgy látja jó úton vagyok, nyugodtabb szívvel költözik be hónap végén a kollégiumba.
Hamarosan esedékes egy újabb labor vizsgálat, ha a centiket nem is, ezt össze tudom hasonlítani az előzővel. Úgy érzem itt is fogok változásokat látni.
Azt hiszem hosszú lett, de ami összegyült bennem a két hét alatt azt mot mind kiírtam.
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Augusztus 12)

Sati15 írta:


> Enci nagyon ügyes vagy! Gratulálok!



Drága Sati!

Köszönöm szépen a dicséretet és elnézést kérek a késői reagálásért, de most a nyaralás alatt csak hébe-hóba kerülök sz.gép közelbe.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Augusztus 12)

OFF
Múlt hét csütörtökön fejeztem be a BC-t. Péntek és szombat lett volna a 2 pihi nap, de sajnos azóta mindennap pihi nap nekem. Egyszerűen annyit megyünk, hogy estére beomlok az ágyba. Nem vagyok híve a napozásnak, ezért inkább a hegyekhez húz a szívem és ha már a szüleim itt laknak (Nagyváradon), akkor kihasználjuk a helyzet adta lehetőségeket és a Kárpátokban kószálunk mindennap. Tegnap a Fekete Erdő hegységben jártunk, jég hideg patak partján bográcsoztunk, és meglátogattuk a Nagy Magyar Barlangot. Gyönyörű.

Bocsika az OFF-ért 

Szóval ritkán tudok bekukkantani a fórumra. Ma reggel elvonási tüneteim voltak, ezért tettem ébresztőt és megcsináltam a BWO+-t. Jól esett  végre ennyi kihagyás után. De a kihagyás is jól esett, szerintem nincs vele semmi gond, nem hajt a tatár.
Már lezuhanyoztam, a család még csak most ébredezik.

*Sati, Zula* kitartást és türelmet kívánok nektek a friss csapattagokhoz.
*
Friss tagoknak* üzenem, hogy a TAPP 180 fokkal más mint minden egyéb mozgásforma, szóval aki csak gyorsan le akar fogyni, egészségtelenül, az válasszon inkább valami mást. 
A TAPP csak összeszedett, figyelmes embereknek való. Aki tudja magáról, hogy habri, kapkodó, figyelmetlen és felületes az *NE *tappogjon.
Ezzel nem az a célom, hogy bárkit elriasszak a tappogástól, csupán fel szeretném hívni a figyelmet arra, hogy itt 100%-osan figyelni kell.

_*Happy tappin'!!!*_


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 12)

Kedves Jubena!

Bármikor lemérheted magad, nem vagy kötve időpontokhoz. Később viszont majd büszkén mutogathatod a kisfiadnak!  
Minden lány királylány, mégha álca mögé is bújtunk valami miatt. A lényeg abban rejlik, hogy a lelki kiváltó okot megtaláljuk (mert mindenkinél van ilyen, általában védekezésre használjuk a zsírt) és a kiváltó okot orvosoljuk, eközben pedig a mozgással is tegyünk ellene (esetleg diétával is a későbbiekben). Ezután egyenes úton jutunk el a királylány kategóriához. 

Ahogy elnézem, a lelkesedéssel itt nem lesz gond, végigtámogatjuk egymást ezen az úton, kihúzzuk egymást a gödörből, és a hegyre is feltoljuk egymást.  

Légy büszke magadra a kitartásodért és elszántságodért, mert mi büszkék vagyunk rád! 

Legyen szép napod! kiss


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 12)

Sati!
Nyilván én is úgy gondolom, ha egy gyakorlat túl könnyű, akkor valamire nem figyeltem oda és ez tök jó! Mert ha másból nem, hát ebből rájössz! Amikor meg már nagyon-nagyon profi vagy és könnyebben megy, akkor már úgyis 100 BWO van mögötted! 

És mi az a Doboz/Box gyakorlat? Az melyik?

És a pároddal hogy haladsz? Kíváncsi leszek! Én ilyenre soha nem tudnám rávenni, pedig látja, hogy jó, de az ilyen tornák nőknek valók. 

Elendke!
Teljesen igazad van!


----------



## Elendke (2009 Augusztus 12)

Doboz/Box gyakorlat, amikor alapallasban jobbra hajlasz, elotte allva OIP, aztan ha jol emlekszem akkor van amikor a csipore tett karjaidat tolod, aztan masik oldal (elotte ismet OIP).


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 12)

Így már tudom, akkor megnézem, mire kell figyelni!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 12)

Sati15 írta:


> A Doboz c. gyakorlathoz (Box)
> 
> Amikor hátrafelé végezzük, akkor ne told előre a csípőt, ne dőlj hátra, és ne engedd el a vállaidat.
> Helyesen: A könyököket nyomjuk egymás felé, miközben a bordákat felfelé emeljük.
> Ha nem így teszel, csak nagyobb hasat csinálsz magadnak.


Ha beállunk az alapállásba és helyesen csináljuk érezni, hogy dolgozik a hasizom!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 12)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Sati!
> Nyilván én is úgy gondolom, ha egy gyakorlat túl könnyű, akkor valamire nem figyeltem oda és ez tök jó! Mert ha másból nem, hát ebből rájössz! Amikor meg már nagyon-nagyon profi vagy és könnyebben megy, akkor már úgyis 100 BWO van mögötted!
> 
> És mi az a Doboz/Box gyakorlat? Az melyik?
> ...



A párom nagyon cuki.  Ma reggel, mielőtt reggelizni kezdtünk volna, ő hívta fel rá a figyelmem, hogy "akkor még előtte megcsináljuk azt a 3 perceset ugye?" 
Úgy látszik megszerette  Mert érzi, hogy megmozgatja a hasát, a beleit és ugyanakkor nem nehéz annyira, hogy küzdenie kelljen vele. Nincs elpuhulva,mert sokat bringázik, csak jó lenne neki célzottan is végezni pár jótékony gyakorlatot. Ez most egy kezdet. Azt hiszem a PBS-sel még várok, hogy megcsináltassam vele, most még nyaralás alatt is sokat dolgozik és ilyenkor nem annyira fogékony az ilyen újdonságokra. De eljön majd az ideje 

Ha a párodat rá akarod venni, hogy tappogjon veled, először elég ha te csinálod szorgalmasan és látja, hogy mennyivel erősebb és formásabb vagy. Aztán ha szeret sportolni, akkor "be lehet húzni a csőbe" ha pld. elolvastatod vele a kinti fórumon lévő több igen jó sztorit, hogy a férjek milyen jó tapasztalatokat szereztek a tappal. Egyet még le is fordítottam itt...
És egyre többet látom a fórumon, hogy egyre többen írják, hogy reggelente a férjükkel együtt BWO-znak 
Végtére is csak 15 perc...

Igen, a Box gyakorlat az, amit Elendke is írt.
Amikor először előre döntünk többször, majd állva OIP, majd jobbra, hátra és balra. Azt hiszem ez 4-4, 2-2 döntögetéssel megy. Erre nem emlékszem pontosan.




> *The Box*
> 
> Purpose
> • Improves spinal strength and flexibility
> ...


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 12)

sziasztok!

irígykedve olvaslak benneteket, én már egy hete nem tappogok. A pajzsmirigyem nagyon rakoncátlankodik, a szívem rögtön felpörög a legkisebb fizikai kifejtésre, az orvos még a takarítástól is eltiltott. (örülhetnek a pókok :-D). 

kivárom, nem kockáztatok, csak egyszer jussak el orvoshoz. Decemberre már ajánlottak is időpontot. No de azt azért nem várom meg, hogy kinyiffanjak, pénteken bepofátlankodok.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 12)

MEGVILÁGOSODTAM!!   
Na lehet, hogy ez már másnak egyértelmű volt, nekem csak most esett le 

A Lawn mowers gyakorlat valójában "fűnyírógép"-et jelent. Ez még nem a megvilágosodás. Az az,hogy rájöttem, hogy miért hívja így 
Bár én ezért inkább Láncfűrésznek vagy Motorcsónaknak kereszteltem volna   
Mert amikor a könyökünket felhúzzuk és közben emelkedünk, az olyan, mintha berántanánk a motort a zsinórral


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 12)

dindin19 írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> irígykedve olvaslak benneteket, én már egy hete nem tappogok. A pajzsmirigyem nagyon rakoncátlankodik, a szívem rögtön felpörög a legkisebb fizikai kifejtésre, az orvos még a takarítástól is eltiltott. (örülhetnek a pókok :-D).
> 
> kivárom, nem kockáztatok, csak egyszer jussak el orvoshoz. Decemberre már ajánlottak is időpontot. No de azt azért nem várom meg, hogy kinyiffanjak, pénteken bepofátlankodok.



hú sajnálom, hogy ennyire kinyiffant az egészséged, de biztosan rendbejön!
az miért baj, hogy felpörög a szíved? annyira pörög, hogy már attól rosszul leszel?
az OIP-et tudod még így is csinálni. (csak a tranvers. izom tologatását, a 20 pulzálást már nem!)
az orvosra azért szívügyekben érdemes hallgatni 
de az OIP nem tűnik problémásnak ilyen szempontból egyáltalán...
illetve finom lassú nyújtásokat ülve, fekve csinálhatsz, hogy valamennyit megőrizz a fittségedből, csak a kezed ne emeld a fejed fölé még fekve sem.
ez nem orvosi tanács, ez sportoktatói tanács.


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 12)

Sati15 írta:


> hú sajnálom, hogy ennyire kinyiffant az egészséged, de biztosan rendbejön!
> az miért baj, hogy felpörög a szíved? annyira pörög, hogy már attól rosszul leszel?
> az OIP-et tudod még így is csinálni. (csak a tranvers. izom tologatását, a 20 pulzálást már nem!)
> az orvosra azért szívügyekben érdemes hallgatni
> ...



köszi :-D
gyógyszer nélkül ülve proukálok 150-es pulzust, most már szívgyógyszerrel "csak "100 fölöttit. 3 perc nagyon lassú biciikli után meg sem tudok szólalni, és sok idő kell mire nem kalimpál a szivem. szóval most pihi van. ha majd kapok rá gyógyzsert , akkor utána jobbnak kell lennie


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 12)

jubena írta:


> ---Szóval a rehab csomagot szívesen venném! A BWO-t csinálom 2 hete. Nem mértem magam előtte, mert annyi kudarc után féltem az újabbtól. Pedig kellett volna! Na nem vagyok még királylány, de most már elhiszem hogy akár lehetek is! Átalakulóban a testem. Sajnos az a tipikus hordó testalkat: óriási hassal, de alakulgat! ...



Hajrá jubena!  Menni fog, hisz már most is megy!!
Csak így tovább a BWO-val addig is. Nyugodtan csinálj kevesebb ismétlésszámot (8 helyett 4-et akár vagy 2-t) ha néhol nehezebbnek érzed, a lényeg a forma. A megfelelő formával 2 gyakorlat hatékonyabb mint féligmeddig összehozva de 8 ismétlés.
Esetleg váltogathatod az Instructional 1-gyel is. Az ugyanaz mint a BWO, csak a HD nincs ott a végén, viszont menet közben Teresa sokat magyarázza a hogyanokat. Ha nem is tudnál angolul, mutatja is, így látod, hogy mire kell jobban odafigyelni. Meg persze itt is bármikor kérdezhetsz.

Mindenféle testtípus, akár a hordóhas is szépen tud alakulni idővel és kitartással. Nézd meg újra Charlotte kezdeti lépéseit (belinkeltem pár hozzászólással ezelőtt), láthatod, hogy neki aztán tényleg hordóhasa volt! És most milyen gyönyörű formás.
Szóval csak így tovább! Hajrá!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 12)

*Itt és Most*




> T-Tapp is not an exercise that you can pop a tape in and move, while your brain is thinking "Whats for dinner" or about events that happened yesterday or may happen in the future. Stay in the here and now. Focus on your workout, make each move be to YOUR max.



A T-Tapp nem egy olyan edzés, amit csak bedobsz a lejátszóba és mozogsz valamit, amíg a fejedben épp vacsorát készítesz gondolatban, vagy elkalandozol, hogy mi történt tegnap vagy mi fog majd holnap. Maradj az Itt és Mostban. Fókuszálj arra, amit csinálsz és végezz minden mozdulatot a maximumodig.

Én állandóan ezt mondom, de gondoltam, mivel Michelle is mondja, talán így elhiszi az, aki eddig nem 
Mert azt már régen észrevettem, hogy az általános emberi gondolkodás szerint csak az mondhat jót, aki legalább két várossal arrébb lakik, de legyen inkább egy földrésznyi távolságban.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 12)

Sati15 írta:


> Mert azt már régen észrevettem, hogy az általános emberi gondolkodás szerint csak az mondhat jót, aki legalább két várossal arrébb lakik, de legyen inkább egy földrésznyi távolságban.



Erre szoktam azt mondani, bár a saját családomra vonatkoztatva, hogy a saját hazájában senki se lehet próféta...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 12)

Igen, Anamaya, pont így van. De ettől nekem már herótom van 
Sok év tanítás alatt olyan sokszor találkoztam ezzel, hogy lassan már a vállamat sem vonogatom rá, meg nem is legyintek 

A kedvesemnek is 4 éve mondogatok mozgással kapcsolatos dolgokat (mégiscsak hozzáértő vagyok egy jóideje), de elengedte a füle mellett. Majd egyszercsak egy régi barátja szóról szóra ugyanazt mondta neki, és lelkendezve jött haza, hogy képzeld mit hallottam és ez tök jó! Szerinted mit szóltam 4 ÉV ismételgetés után erre?


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 12)

Sati15 írta:


> Igen, Anamaya, pont így van. De ettől nekem már herótom van
> Sok év tanítás alatt olyan sokszor találkoztam ezzel, hogy lassan már a vállamat sem vonogatom rá, meg nem is legyintek
> 
> A kedvesemnek is 4 éve mondogatok mozgással kapcsolatos dolgokat (mégiscsak hozzáértő vagyok egy jóideje), de elengedte a füle mellett. Majd egyszercsak egy régi barátja szóról szóra ugyanazt mondta neki, és lelkendezve jött haza, hogy képzeld mit hallottam és ez tök jó! Szerinted mit szóltam 4 ÉV ismételgetés után erre?



Nekem is elegem van abból, hogy nem fogadják el, amit mondok, de ha más mondja ugyanezt... Na mindegy.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 12)

*Miért cipővel?*

Az ebéd utáni HD-kat általában mezítláb csinálom, mert csak ezért nem kezdek cipőt húzni. Így nagyon jól megfigyelem, hogy miért választom mindig cipővel a rendes edzéseket...

Amikor mezítláb vagyok KLT-ben, akkor észreveszem, hogy a megtartáshoz automatikusan a nagylábujjammal kapaszkodni kezdek a talajba  Innentől kezdve már nem is csinálom jól. Viszont mezítláb ha odafigyelek a megfelelő talptartásra, akkor nem állok olyan biztosan a lábamon a KLT tolásával együtt, miközben ugye emelgetem a lábaimat ide-oda. Szóval végül mindig ott kötök ki, hogy az ebéd utáni HD-k sokkal lassabb tempóban zajlanak nálam, mert nagyon igyekszem minden formát tartani.  És a lassabbtól nem lesz könnyebb... 8)

Így a cipő isteni segítség egy normál edzés alatt, ahol legalább egytized fokkal segíti a normális pozíció hosszabb megtartását 

Valaki írta korábban, hogy azért nem csinálja csak cipőben, mert az utcaival nem járkál a szőnyegen... én sem az utcaiban csinálom. Az edzőcipő kizárólag edzőteremben, otthon alkalmazott cipőm, vagyis nem koszos a talpa, mert mindig zárt helyen van használva. De volt már olyan is, hogy abban voltam az utcán és egyszerűen csak lemostam a talpát mielőtt újra szobai használatúvá tettem volna... szóval csak emiatt nem érdemes kihagyni a cipő adta segítséget a gyakorlás során.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 12)

Sati15 írta:


> Nem a Margit  Katarina




Sati koszi a privit, megkaptam. 

De,de,de a Margit is magyar szarmazasu. (A szulei magyarok voltak, de o mar itt szuletett az USA-ban.) Margit mar nem beszel magyarul. 

Ezeket onnan tudom, hogy regebben valtottam vele par levelet. 

Jo tudni, hogy van par "magyar" trener a vilagban.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 12)

Elolvastam, hogy mi kell ahhoz,hogy tréner legyen az ember.... Hát legfőképpen sok pénz.  Innen Magyarországról meg végképp. 

Azt nem mondtam, hogy a Margit nevű hölgy nem magyar (a neve mindenképp az), csak azt mondtam, hogy nem vele egyeztettem.

---

Végre ma már tappogtam megint. Inst 1 + AL + PretzelTwist
Egy ideje már csak a BWO-t csináltam, illetve ugye ki is hagytam több mint egy hetet a betegség miatt. Így meglepődtem, hogy az I1 a Twisttel véget is ér. Mondjuk pont időben, mert már eléggé kivoltam  A heti feladatom,hogy a héten végzett gyakiknál fokozottan ügyeljek a mély térdhajlításra és a billentésre. Na jó. De ahhoz,hogy ezeket jól csináljam, a többi részemet is jobban kell feszíteni, hogy a tartás megmaradjon...  trükkös  Imádom!


----------



## kondacsne.rk (2009 Augusztus 12)

Sati15 írta:


> És ha egy "semmiből jövő szaktekintély" hozta volna létre??
> Működik. Ha valami tényleg a semmiből jön (vagyis háttértudás nélkül), akkor az nem működik ennyire, vagy semennyire sem.
> Teresa sok év kutatást és gyakorlatot szerzett már ezen a területen, és összerakta ezt végül, ami ma a T-Tapp.
> 
> ...


 

Elnézést kérek mindenkitől két dolog miatt:

A server nyűglődése miatt kétszer küldtem azt az üzenetet, amire Sati így reagált ,
nem voltam egyértelmű. Én a Szakértő szót tettem idézőjelbe, ami számomra azt jelentette, hogy minden szakmai tudásalap és háttér nélkül hirdeti valaki, hogy ő valami újat és megváltót csinál, (csodamódszerek), és míg az ő pénztárcája hízik, a követői esetleg olyan problémákkal szembesülnek, mint pl. sérülések (nem megfelelő bemelegítés, egyes ízületek túl terhelése – hát- és térdfájás). De végül is Sati, te is erről írtál.


----------



## kondacsne.rk (2009 Augusztus 12)

*Kedves Tappogó Örs!*


Örömmel jelentem, hogy végre én is tapasztaltam némi változást magamon (nyakamon kívül). Kb. egy hete vettem egy nadrágot, ami éppen jó volt (értsd: el tudtam viselni, amennyire feszült itt-ott). Na most ez a nadrág egy heti „semmittevés” (strandolgatás) után, diéta nélkül (magyarul mindent ettem-ittam, amit megkívántam: lángost, palacsintát, cukros löttyök stb.), finoman szólva lötyög rajtam. Még jó, hogy 

feltalálták már az övet,
nem volt drága, így nem szakad meg érte a szívem.
Mindezt úgy értem el, hogy pihenő hetet tartottam, azaz vállkörzésen, csípőbillentésen és KLT –n kívül mást nem tappogtam. (Nagyon hiányzott, de annyira egymás hegyén-hátán voltunk, és olyan elevenek és ragaszkodók voltak az én csöpp lánykáim, hogy egy jól koncentrált törzshajlítást sem tudtam megcsinálni.
Mindenesetre, ha így megy tovább, jövőre csak farsangkor tudom majd felvenni ezt a nadrágot - *bohócnadrágnak*!
<O
></O>
Ja és mióta hazaértünk újra tappogok:
(Vasárnap súlyzós edzés: gyerekkoncerten emelgettem a lánykáimat (2x kb.13-14 kg, ill. 1x <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com




20 kg</st1:metricconverter> „emel-letesz” és „nem látom az előadást, kérlek emelj fel!”-súlymegtartás folyamatosan gyakorlatok váltakoztak 2-3órán keresztül.)) 
Hétfő: OIP,HF reggel
BWO+, AL este
Kedd: OIP,HF reggel
BWO+, AL este (lesz) és mivel egyedül voltam este, azaz a párom, aki rendre kitúr a gép elől, éjszakás volt, moziztam egy kicsit: belenéztem olyan a tappfilmekbe, amikbe belenézni se mertem. (Csak néztem, nem rohanok sehova, jó nekem a BWO+ és az AL, esetleg a SATI! Csak kíváncsi voltam.)
Szerda: OIP,HF reggel
BWO+, AL este


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 12)

Sati15 írta:


> Elolvastam, hogy mi kell ahhoz,hogy tréner legyen az ember.... Hát legfőképpen sok pénz.  Innen Magyarországról meg végképp.



Mi az, hogy sok penz kell hozza? Hogyhogy?
Oh, ne legyel emiatt elkenodve, sosem tudhatod mit hoz a sors es hogyan segit hozza, hogy trener lehess. Es attol, hogy jelenleg nem vagy trener, meg sok embernek segitesz ,mert azaltal, hogy tudsz angolul tobb infohoz hozzajutsz es ezt meg is osztod. Ez is elorejutas am.

Es meg valami, mar most mindenkepp haszod van az egesz Tappolos dologbol, mert a sajat testeden is eszreveszed az eredmenyet. Meglatod minden jo lesz, csak ido kerdese.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 12)

kondacsne.rk írta:


> Örömmel jelentem, hogy végre én is tapasztaltam némi változást magamon (nyakamon kívül). Kb. egy hete vettem egy nadrágot, ami éppen jó volt (értsd: el tudtam viselni, amennyire feszült itt-ott). Na most ez a nadrág egy heti „semmittevés” (strandolgatás) után, diéta nélkül (magyarul mindent ettem-ittam, amit megkívántam: lángost, palacsintát, cukros löttyök stb.), finoman szólva lötyög rajtam.




Gratulalok , ugyes vagy es csak igy tovabb. 
Nagyon tetszett a sulyzos edzesed, en is hasonloan szoktam kiegesziteni a tappot.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 12)

*Zula*, köszönöm a bíztatást! 
Igen én is elgondolkoztam, hogy a legtöbb eredmény az, amit magamon érek el.
Ugyanakkor én tanárnak születtem. Bár nem abból élek, de attól még az vagyok és amennyi lehetőségem van, tanítok is és tanítottam mindig. Természetesen amíg nem ismertem a tappot, addig is tanítottam a mozgásfejlesztést mindenféle "csomagban elrejtve"  Mint tánc, jóga, torna. És most is ezt teszem. Ugyanakkor nagyon vágyom arra, hogy csomagolás nélkül is taníthassam a tudatos mozgást, a testtudatosságot, hogy legyenek érdeklődő és tanulni- mozognivágyó emberek, akiknek átadhatom az összegyűjtött tudásom. Ez persze tapp nélkül is működik, hiszen az alapok szinte ugyanazok. 
Sőt, még a kinti fórumon is sikerült jótanácsot adnom, hogy hogyan találja meg vki (más módszer segítségével) a megfelelő KLT-t. És visszaigazolták többen, hogy sikerült és tetszett nekik a megközelítés.

Tudom, hogy a dolgok nem egyik napról a másikra alakulnak, és azt is, hogy ha a trénerséget nagyon szeretném, valahogy összehozza nekem az élet és én magam.
Azért szeretnék tréner lenni ebben már a legelejétől, ahogy megismertem, mert nagyon tetszik a módszer és nagyon hatékonynak tartom és ugyanakkor sok figyelmet igényel. Ez pedig nagyon passzol az én életfelfogásomhoz és egyéb tanulmányaimhoz is.

Nos, kis önéletrajz kerekedett ki 
---
És hogy ne legyek nagyon off, ezért belinkelem újra Charlotte blogját, ugyanis ma frissítette és különösen azoknak ajánlom, akik eddig előreszaladtak a nehezebb gyakorlatokhoz.
Még angoltudás nélkül is látható, hogy 2007 és 2008 között gyakorlatilag alig csinált mást mint az alapanyagok, pedig akkor már haladóbb volt.
És lecserélte a fotóját is. Szerintem tök cuki feje van 

http://charlottesiems.blogspot.com/

----
*kondacsne.rk*
*http://canadahun.com/forum/member.php?u=162442*Gratulálok a sikereidhez! Milyen jó, hogy leírtad! Így láthatják mások is, hogy a kitartó gyakorlás megteszi a hatását akkor is, ha épp pihen az ember.
Amúgy Charlotte is pont ezt is írta, hogy egy hétig beteg volt ugyan és semmit sem tappogott, de azalatt is fogyott.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 13)

Már túlvagyok a mai adagon. Jólesett. Mára a HTF1 volt kiírva Michelle által.
Kicsit összezavarodtam, hogy végül is melyik az 1-es.
Mert amit mi 1-esnek kaptunk meg, az valójában a "Weighted Shoe Wo. on the Floor." Míg amit 2-esnek kaptunk, az a Hit The Floor. Csak így önmagában.

Utánanéztem a tapp oldalon, hogy minek mi is a neve. Ott sem volt egészen egyértelmű, majd úgy gondoltam, hogy a mi HTF1-ünk az a HTF Soft (weighted shoe on floor), míg a HTF2-nk az a HTF sima.
A HTF Hard pedig nekünk nincs meg, mert az egy 52 perces anyag a leírás szerint és amink van talajon, az egyik sem ilyen hosszú.

Így a saját kifundálásom alapján végül a HTF Softot csináltam meg, mert azt írják, hogy ez az előkészítője a sima HTF-nek.




> 1. Hit the Floor (30 minutes) is a super abdominal workout done on the floor using gravity to help pull the organs in and up – cinching in the tummy! Hit the Floor includes various leg movements and stretches that slim the thighs, strengthen the lower back and target the entire abdominal area. Previously rated as the #1 Abdominal Workout by Amazon.com.
> 
> 2. Hit the Floor Softer (37 minutes) is similar to Hit the Floor,
> but modified for use with weighted shoes.
> ...






> *Hit the Floor Harder DVD*
> 52 minutes
> _Hit the Floor Harder_ is more comprehensive than the original _Hit the Floor_ workout and definitely more challenging. This workout includes the first 10 minutes of the _Total Workout_ as a warm up. Form pointers after the workout will help increase inch loss and improve fitness level with any floor workout routine. _Hit the Floor Harder_ is considered to be an intermediate to advanced level T-Tapp workout.
> 
> **It is highly recommended to have strength from consistent use with Hit the Floor and/or Tempo Lower Body prior to doing Hit the Floor Harder.*




Összesítve:
*HTF1* = HitTheFloor Soft (weighted shoe wo.) ... valóban az 1. szintű talajgyaki
*HTF2* = HitTheFloor (sima) ... valóban a 2. szintű talajgyaki
_HTF Harder_ - ez nincs meg nekünk, ez nagyon haladóknak szóló kombinált gyaki (álló+talaj)


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 13)

Sati15 írta:


> Már túlvagyok a mai adagon. Jólesett. Mára a HTF1 volt kiírva Michelle által.
> Kicsit összezavarodtam, hogy végül is melyik az 1-es.
> Mert amit mi 1-esnek kaptunk meg, az valójában a "Weighted Shoe Wo. on the Floor." Míg amit 2-esnek kaptunk, az a Hit The Floor. Csak így önmagában.
> 
> ...



Igen, ahogy a letoltesnel van elnevezve, olyan gyakorlatok tenyleg nincsenek. Ezt mar en is fejtegettem korabban, hogy helyesen jusson el mindenkihez:
#376


----------



## xNikikex (2009 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok!

Valaki fel tudná tölteni az arctornát ?A címe:Facial workout, sok helyen megtaláltam , de már el van távolítva.
Nagyon szépen kérem akinek megvan töltse fel, vagy 
írja meg honnan tudom letölteni.
Köszönöm


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 13)

Zula írta:


> Igen, ahogy a letoltesnel van elnevezve, olyan gyakorlatok tenyleg nincsenek. Ezt mar en is fejtegettem korabban, hogy helyesen jusson el mindenkihez:
> #376



Hah! Na jól befürödtem. Szinte szóról szóra megismételtem, amit írtál  Így jár, aki nem olvas figyelmesen  Szorri az ismétlésért.
Egyetlen mentségem van, magamtól rájöttem a megfelelő megoldásra   ... pedig emlékeztem, hogy te már írtál ilyesmiről...


----------



## Éva03 (2009 Augusztus 13)

Sati15 írta:


> Vigyázat, ha idetévedtél, valószínűleg itt is maradsz velünk
> 
> Ide gyűjtjük a tappogással kapcsolatos anyagokat és tapasztalatokat, megosztásokat, bíztatásokat, élményeket, eredményeket, sikereket, kérdéseket és válaszokat.
> 
> Eredet:




Sziasztok!

Most hallottam ill. olvastam először erről a mozgásformáról, ami szuper hatásosnak tűnik az olvasottak alapján. Honnan, hogyan tudnék letölteni T-Tapp gyakorlatokat?
Sajnos megnehezíti a dolgot, hogy nem ismerem sem az angol, sem az orosz nyelvet.

Segítsetek....

Köszönöm.


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 13)

Éva03 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Most hallottam ill. olvastam először erről a mozgásformáról, ami szuper hatásosnak tűnik az olvasottak alapján. Honnan, hogyan tudnék letölteni T-tap gyakorlatokat?
> Sajnos megnehezíti a dolgot, hogy nem ismerem sem az angol, sem az orosz nyelvet.
> ...


Kedves Éva!

Jó topicban jársz, innen tudod letölteni a keresett anyagokat.
Érdemes mindent végigolvasni, az első oldalon kezdve!
Nagyon sok sikert kívánok!


----------



## Elendke (2009 Augusztus 13)

Szia Eva03!

A topic elso oldalan talalhatoak a linkek, amelyekkel le tudsz tolteni. 
Erdemes, sot kotelezo az Inst 1. es 2. videokkal kezdeni, mert bar nem erted, amit mond, latni fogod es megmutatja aprolekosan, hogy melyik gyarkolatnak mi a vegrehajtasi modja!
Ha vegigolvasod ezt a forumot, eleg sok minden ki fog derulni az egyes gyakorlatokrol is.
Sok sikert!

Bea


----------



## Éva03 (2009 Augusztus 13)

Szia Bea!

Köszönöm a gyors választ. Nagy szükségem lenne rá. Kb. -10 kg. Jó lenne és most ebben találom a megoldást. Igyekszem letölteni.


----------



## Éva03 (2009 Augusztus 13)

Köszönöm Aliceria! Bízom benne, hogy hatékony lesz. Tapasztalatod van esetleg?


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 13)

Éva03 írta:


> Köszönöm Aliceria! Bízom benne, hogy hatékony lesz. Tapasztalatod van esetleg?



Két hétig csak olvasgattam, aztán letöltögettem, próbálgattam a gyakorlatokat. Két hete kezdtem igazán tappogni, a mérleg egyelőre csak 45 dkg fogyást mutat, ez nem nevezhető valami nagy eredménynek, ellenben sokkal energikusabb vagyok, valahogy megváltozott az étvágyam is, kevésbbé kívánom az édességeket, a szénhidrátokat, egyenesbe jött az anyagcserém (tudod, ahogy a Danon reklámban is mutatják...) és a tapp egyfajta "emelkedett hangulatszintet" biztosít nekem egész napra. Centiméteres méréssel még várok vasárnapig, de ma mintha kicsit lazább lett volna rajtam a farmerom.
Szóval ennyi...
Érdemes elolvasnod mások tapasztalatait is. Mindenki valami hasonlóról számol be.
Remélem hamarosan Te is tapp-társ leszel.


----------



## Sárika54 (2009 Augusztus 13)

Szép estét kivánok mindenkinek.
Csendben a háttérben meghúzodval olvasgatok és csendesen tappogok minden este az alapokat tanulgatva lassan szépen.Napról napra jobban ,erősebben sikerülnek a mozgások elsajátitása.Már hetek óta csinálom és fantaztikusan érzem magam.Mindenkinek kivánom a türelmes nyugodt mozgást valóban csodálatos érzés amit érzek amióta tappogok,ezt kivánom mindenkinek


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 13)

Jó egy órás kattintgatás után végre sikerült feljutnom a fórumra. 

Azt tudja valaki, hogy régi beírásomat miért nem lehet *módosítani*? Van valami határidő? Pár nap? Hét? Ami után már nem lehet? Mert a mait még tudnám, de a legelsőt már nem.

Ma *felfedeztem *fejhimbálás közben, hogy vékonyodott a bokám. 
Azt egyáltalán nem mértem. De most, ahogy lehajoltam és megfogtam a lábam, egyértelműen kisebb lábat taperoltam 


*Éva03*, üdv itt. Feltétlenül olvass el mindent a legelejétől! Meglátod megéri!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 14)

Sati15 írta:


> Azt tudja valaki, hogy régi beírásomat miért nem lehet *módosítani*? Van valami határidő? Pár nap? Hét? Ami után már nem lehet? Mert a mait még tudnám, de a legelsőt már nem.



Igen, 24 óra. Ez régen is mindig így volt, amióta én itt fórumozok mindenképpen.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 14)

Köszi Anamaya. Eddig nem tűnt fel, mert nem akartam korábbit módosítani. Gondoltam jó lett volna kiírni a legelső hozzászólásba, hogy "OLVASSATOK"


----------



## Éva03 (2009 Augusztus 14)

Kedves Sati 15!

Köszönöm, hogy ilyen segítőkész vagy.Szuperek a fordításaid, bár még nem nagyon tudtam elmélyedni a témakörben, de azt észrevettem, hogy nem vagy már kezdő ebben a mozgásformában. A bokádon kívül még valami változás? No jó ez csak vicc volt. 
De tényleg mióta csinálod és milyen változásokat tapasztaltál magadon? 
Szeretném a szülés után szépen lassan (1,5 év alatt) feljött kilókból /kb. 10kg/ lefaragni és szeretném megtalálni azt a mozgásformát amivel minél hamarabb látványos eredményt lehet elérni. Szerinted? Mégegyszer köszi.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 14)

Éva03 írta:


> Kedves Sati 15!
> 
> Köszönöm, hogy ilyen segítőkész vagy.Szuperek a fordításaid, bár még nem nagyon tudtam elmélyedni a témakörben, de azt észrevettem, hogy nem vagy már kezdő ebben a mozgásformában. A bokádon kívül még valami változás? No jó ez csak vicc volt.
> De tényleg mióta csinálod és milyen változásokat tapasztaltál magadon?
> Szeretném a szülés után szépen lassan (1,5 év alatt) feljött kilókból /kb. 10kg/ lefaragni és szeretném megtalálni azt a mozgásformát amivel minél hamarabb látványos eredményt lehet elérni. Szerinted? Mégegyszer köszi.



Kedves Éva03,
Szerintem mélyedj el teljesen a témában. Olvasd végig a teljes topikot, megkapod a válaszokat 
Én júni közepétől tappogok (testtudatossággal már sok éve foglalkozom és sportoktató [is] vagyok). Az eddigi mérések alapján összesen 22 cm ment le. Beszúrtam egy táblázatot is ide, amikor mértem magam legutóbb.

Javaslom, hogy mérd le magad centivel,mert a tappban valószínűleg kilókat fogsz felszedni (az elején), ugyanakkor centiket veszíteni. Tehát hajítsd ki a mérleget  Ez a mozgásforma tökéletes, ha hajlandó vagy az alapokkal kezdeni és mindent pontosan elolvasni és figyelmet szentelni arra, hogy megfelelően (a tőled telhető maxig) végrehajtani a gyakorlatokat. Meglátod, hogy nem könnyűek ha mindenre odafigyelsz, de gyakorlással egyre jobban fog menni és bizony minél pontosabban tudsz végrehajtani egy gyakorlatot, annál jobban mennek majd lefelé a centik. 

A lényeg: 
- legyél türelmes,
- *először olvass el mindent *(akár többször is),
- a KEZDŐ anyaggal indulj (Instructional 1) 
- és legyél kitartó a gyakorlásban.

A Tapp hamar hoz eredményeket, ha betartjuk az alapokat.
Ha végigolvasod ezt a topikot, meglátod, hogy mindenki milyen szép eredményekről számolt már be eddig is. 
További inspirációknak találsz linkeket is, ahol képekkel illusztrálva is látod, hogy amerikában milyen eredményeket értek már el.
Böngéssz a t-tapp.com oldalon is. A képek önmagukért beszélnek, angoltudás nem kell hozzá.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 14)

Sati15 írta:


> Köszi Anamaya. Eddig nem tűnt fel, mert nem akartam korábbit módosítani. Gondoltam jó lett volna kiírni a legelső hozzászólásba, hogy "OLVASSATOK"



Kérdezd meg Targenort, nem tud-e segíteni.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 14)

Ma ért véget a 14 napos BC-m. 

Nagyon-nagyon büszke vagyok magamra hogy végigcsináltam kitartóan, ugyanakkor hálás is vagyok magamnak ugyanezért.
De hálás vagyok nektek is, mert a sok-sok lelkesítés sokat segített. 
Eredményeket a holnapi pihenőnapon hozok majd. 
(amúgyis a kezdeti 30 nap mostanság fog letelni, nem? )

Mindennap a beginnert/rehabot csináltam meg, mert úgy gondoltam, nem zavarom össze a testem azzal, hogy naponta váltott hosszú edzéseket csinálok. Szóval remélem ezzel az izomfejlődési alapokat leraktam.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 14)

*Anamaya GRATULÁLOK*, hogy végigcsináltad ilyen kitartóan! 
És ilyen bölcsen! :0:
Lehet, hogy ráérsz csak a második pihinapodon mérni... Hagyni az izmoknak, hogy hadd rendeződjenek el. Utána jöhet a minden másnap hosszú edzés.


---
Ma meglepődtem. Ugyanis úgy ébredtem fel, hogy kicsi izomlázat éreztem... nem is izomláz... inkább olyan érzés volt, mintha egész éjszaka dolgoztam volna valami fizikai munkát és reggel érzem ahogy az izmaim mind megdolgoztak...inkább ez az érzés.
Elgondolkoztam, hogy mitől is lehet 
Aztán rájöttem persze, csak meglepődtem. Ugyanis tegnap csináltam délelőtt végig először a HTF1-et. És azért lepődtem meg, hogy csak másnapra jött elő némi fizikai utóhatás-érzet.
A hasizmaimat érzem nagyon, a combomat, a hátamat, lapockámat és karjaimat. Szóval gyakorlatilag mindent, amivel a HTF dolgozott  

Így, hogy egy kicsit helyrerakjam az átaludt izmokat, reggel egy PBS-sel kezdtem, majd reggeli előtt a kedvessel közösen OIP/HF kipipálva. 

Ami szintén jó volt a HTF-ben, hogy az OIP-et elég sokszor csináltuk két gyakorlat között, így mára már laposabbnak érzem a hasam mint egyébként. Jó, mondjuk a HTF eléggé hasizomra megy egyébként is.
Továbbra is azt mondom, hogy ezt még ne csinálja az, aki teljesen kezdő. Én is csak azért csinálom, mert Michelle ezt írta ki nekem az edzéstervbe. Ma pld. megint Instr.1 lesz.

Úgy vettem észre, hogy úgy van összeállítva az edzésterv, ahogy a fórumon is javasolják mindig. Egy rövid, egy hosszú, egy rövid, egy hosszú. Tehát összességében 3 rövid, 3 hosszú, és egy nap totál szünet a héten.
A hosszú nem ugyanaz, mint a Total! A hosszú itt annyit jelent, hogy legalább 30 perces, ugyanakkor nem is több sokkal. Általában ez egy SATI. Így kombinálva van a BWO az Instr 1 és a SATI. Tehát csak az alapok.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 14)

Ja igen, *a 30 napunk 16-án, azaz most vasárnap fog letelni.*

Lehet, hogy a rend kedvéért mérek majd egyet... de mivel kiesett több mint egy hét nálam, így nem sok centire számítok mínuszban, bár tudjuk, hogy ilyenkor is mehetnek le. De mégicsak nyaralok, így több olyan kaját is ettem, amit máskor nemigen - bár próbáltam kompenzálni minden nagyobb kaja után HD-vel 

Nekem most az lesz majd a kihívás, hogy újra visszarázódjak a munkába, a napi rutinba és beillesszem valahogy a reggeli OIP/HF-et és a kefemasszázst. És nálam a reggelek eléggé nyűgösek  Na majd kis lépésekben...


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 14)

már eltelt egy hó???!!!!

hűha! (hú, ez nagyon rékás volt :-D)

Anamaya gratulálok!

én pedig most voltam az endokrinon, remélem hamarosan javulok, s én is újra tappoghatok.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 14)

dindin19 írta:


> ---
> 
> én pedig most voltam az endokrinon, remélem hamarosan javulok, s én is újra tappoghatok.



dindin19, ha tudsz angolul, akkor neked különösen javaslom
ezt a topikot a kinti fórumon:
http://forum.t-tapp.com/showthread.php?t=63371

ha nem tudsz angolul, akkor javaslom, hogy keríts valakit, aki szóban le tudja neked fordítani. találhatsz benne pár számodra is talán alkalmazható javaslatot.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 14)

Köszönöm nektek a gartulációt. Kiváncsi leszek a számokra is, de azok már másodlagosak.


----------



## Gretna (2009 Augusztus 14)

*mozogni kell!!!*

Sziasztok!

Én egy kicsit elhanyagoltam a tornát, bár mentségemre legyen, hogy kb. 3 hete egy kisház tetejét tettük fel a párommal, ezt követően 1,5 hétig otthon voltam a szüleimnél, megcsináltam a szalonnasütő tálalópultját (apu vaskeretet csinált, mi a tesómmal betonnal kiöntöttük, tetejére pedig a maradék járólapot tettük rá). Ezen kívül minden nap sétáltattam a keresztkutyámat kb. 1-1,5 órát.
Hogy ki ne essek ebből a megszokott nyugalomból, hazajöttünk és itt pedig kifestem a konyhát, fürdőt,WC-t, kamrát és a balkont is meg kell kicsit reparálni, mert már feljön a festék.
Igy sikerült leadnom kb. 2 kilót pedig minden nap sütiztem is nyami-nyami.

Mindenkinek kitartást és további szép nyarat!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 14)

Gretna nem vagy semmi! Ha már így belejöttél... nálunk fel kéne újítani a lakást  Én meg ahhoz nem értek


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 14)

*How To Use Your Balance To Burn Fat*

We've been talking about balance on the inside of the body for health, but balance -- as in using your muscles to keep your body upright and balanced -- is also great for your health too. While you're standing at the copy machine, or talking on the phone, or hanging out on practice field sidelines, or waiting in line at the grocery store, you can use this simple little side leg lift can help you burn fat.
First, stand your feet hip/shoulder distance apart with your feet pointing forward. Bend your knees (knees out to the little toes), tuck your tail under and lift your ribs. (Bend It, Tuck It, Lift It!) Now lift one leg straight out to the side and as you do it, press your heel down, pull your toes up and turn your foot inward even more. It's important that you keep the knee bent on the leg you are balancing on. Feel that stretch from the top of your hip all the way down your leg! Now lift your ribs and tuck your tail a bit more....hold it....and relax slowly. Switch to the other side. Such a simple little move but when you do it T-Tapp-style you really use the muscles and burn the fat!
Here's T-Tapper Jill showing "the secret":


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 14)

Húú ma nagyon kalandosan tappogtam, ugyanis majdnem kihagytam. Valahogy úgy elmúlt a délelőtt, hogy észre sem vettem. Délután a kaja körül forgott nálunk az élet. Beszerzés, mosogatás,főzés,evés,emésztés,pihizés. Már este lett, én meg nyűgös voltam. Inkább aludtam volna. A kedves rábeszélt, hogy menjünk sétálni. Rövid séta, utána sem volt kedvem. Már fél 10 is eljött és még mindig vaciláltam, hogy vajon tappogjak-e. 
Mára az Inst1 volt kiírva. Gondoltam ahhoz nincs kedvem,megcsinálom a BWO-t az pár perccel rövidebb és ugyan a végén van HD, de inkább az mint 4 plusz perc  De aztán annak sem kezdtem neki. Csak nyüglődtem. Aztán arra gondoltam, hogy mekkora ciki már, hogy pont én kihagynék egyet puszta nyüglődésből. Így arra gondoltam, hogy na jó, legalább a PBS-t megcsinálom, hogy mégse legyen üres a nap - bár reggel is csináltam egy PBS-t már. 
Összekapartam magam és felvettem a tornacipőt. Ez már jó kezdet este fél 10 után  Mire a géphez értem, hogy elindítom, arra gondoltam, ha már csinálom, csináljam rendesen, így az előírt Inst1-et indítottam el, lesz-ami-lesz alapon. Aztán nemcsak végigcsináltam,hanem még a végére dobtam egy fél szett HD-t is, mert ebéd után az kimaradt. 
Így végül is a nagy szenvedésből kikerekedett a kiszabott napi adag, plusz egy PBS és fél HD  Rögös volt, de sikerült 
Örülök, hogy a naptáramban ma is szép piros pipa szerepel a napi torna mellett 

Még most sincs késő, ha még nem kezdted el a napi 15 perced...  Hajrá!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 14)

Zula írta:


> We've been talking about balance on the inside of the body for health, but balance -- as in using your muscles to keep your body upright and balanced -- is also great for your health too. While you're standing at the copy machine, or talking on the phone, or hanging out on practice field sidelines, or waiting in line at the grocery store, you can use this simple little side leg lift can help you burn fat.
> First, stand your feet hip/shoulder distance apart with your feet pointing forward. Bend your knees (knees out to the little toes), tuck your tail under and lift your ribs. (Bend It, Tuck It, Lift It!) Now lift one leg straight out to the side and as you do it, press your heel down, pull your toes up and turn your foot inward even more. It's important that you keep the knee bent on the leg you are balancing on. Feel that stretch from the top of your hip all the way down your leg! Now lift your ribs and tuck your tail a bit more....hold it....and relax slowly. Switch to the other side. Such a simple little move but when you do it T-Tapp-style you really use the muscles and burn the fat!
> Here's T-Tapper Jill showing "the secret":



Beszéltünk már a belső egyensúlyról az egészség végett, de az egyensúly -- ahogy az izmaidat használod, hogy meg tudd tartani a tested, szintén jó az egészségednek. 
Amíg esetleg a fénymásoló mellett állsz, vagy telefonálsz, sorbanállsz, használhatod ezt a kis oldalsó lábemelést, hogy segítsen a zsírégetésben.
Először, állj csípőcsontszéles terpeszbe, lábujjak előre. Hajlít a térd (KLT), billentsd a farokcsontod magad alá, emeld a bordákat. (Hajlít,Billent,Emel!) Most emeld meg oldalra az egyik lábadat egyenesen tartva, és közben a sarkadat told lefelé, húzd felfelé a lábujjakat és fordítsd a lábfejed befelé még jobban. Az fontos, hogy a támasztólábad hajlítva legyen! Érezd a nyújtást a csípődtől végig a lábad végéig! Most emeld a bordáid felfelé, billents még jobban... tartsd... és lassan lazíts. És ugyanezt a másik lábbal is. 
Ez az egyszerű pici gyakorlat T-Tapp módon végezve igazán igénybe veszi az izmokat és égeti a zsírt!
A képen egy T-Tapper, Jill mutatja a "titkot".


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 14)

*Life's A Balancing Act*

Balance is so important in every aspect of our lives! I've been reading Mary Shomon's book again (I received a pre-release copy because Mary included 35 pages of a special T-Tapp workout I created for her book). The balance of our hormones and our neurotransmitters is so important...and so delicate! If you're approaching perimenopause or if you're experiencing The Change full force, then I'm sure you really appreciate the meaning of balance too.

It is amazing to me how little adjustments we make can have such far-reaching benefits when it comes to any aspect of our health -- mental, physical, and spiritual. In the past few months, I've made the effort to watch Joel Osteen on Sunday mornings regularly. That small adjustment in my Sunday schedule has been like the adjustment of doing even just the Basic Plus workout -- it puts me in a different frame of mind with more focus and more balance.

I've also been paying closer attention to my health and to that of my family. The more I read about acid/alkaline balance in our bodies, the more committed I am to finding natural foods to bring more alkalinity to my "diet".

*Summertime Fun Food

*My favorite summer food is watermelon! There's nothing like some ice cold watermelon on a hot, humid summer day. Not only is it great tasting, but it's also full of great nutrients and helps balance the acid/alkalinity levels in the body! Did you know watermelon is a great source of vitamin A, vitamin C, B6, potassium and magnesium? There's also new research showing that watermelon's high levels of lycopene and other nutrients is great for helping to build the immune system and with macular degeneration and prostate issues. Here's a full rundown on all the nutrients in watermelon. There's also some fairly new research showing that watermelon may be a natural viagra without all the side effects! I knew I liked it!!! You might try this recipe too.

So other than just eating it in chunks (yum!) here's some ideas to get more watermelon into your summer dining: you can make Watermelon Agua Fresca and try substituting agave instead of sugar (here's a handy tip on converting sugar to agave). You can also make it into a great salsa for your salmon or serve it as a soup side dish. You can make it into a chiffon pie, a cake, popsicles...you can even pickle the rinds! Remember pickled foods help break down heavy fats. You might try this recipe too.

And speaking of watermelon...remember Famous Amos, the chocolate chip cookie guy? Wally Amos has had quite the career rollercoaster! I didn't realize it, but he wrote _Watermelon Magic: Seeds of Wisdom, Slices of Life_. I was reading a little excerpt and I thought you'd enjoy his positive Watermelon philosophy too!
(T-Tapp news)


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 15)

14 napos BC eredményei:

Jobb felkar: -1 cm
Bal felkar: -1 cm
Mell: - 5 cm
Mell alatt: - 5 cm
Derék: -10 cm
Csípő: - 2 cm
Jobb comb: -4cm
Bal comb: -1cm
*Össz: -29 cm*
Kg: - 1,3 kg

Észrevétel: cicik feljebb kerültek, két lábam egyformább lett, karjaim detto, a vállaim már nem ferdék.  

Az 1 hónap mérésének ugyanez megfelel, mert a két héttel ezelőtti és az egy hónappal ezelőtti méretek szinte megegyeztek (erről panaszkodtam), kivéve 0,4 kg-t, tehát az egy hónap alatt -1,7 kg ment le. Ha nem hazudik a mérlegem testzsírszázalék mérője (nem hiszek neki nagyon), akkor az -3-4 % . Tehát amit fogytam, az elméletileg mind zsír. (korábban már méregtelenítettem, tehát a salakanyagok nagy része már korábban távozhatott.)


----------



## ritapiri (2009 Augusztus 15)

Kedves Sati! Kedves Zula! Kedves Mindenki!
Köszönöm Nektek a sok tanácsot, és buzdítást, amivel segítitek a tappogást.
Én nem vagyon nagy angolos, ezért a fordításba nem tudok besegíteni, de már gondolkodom azon, hogy újra nekiálljak a tanulásnak, vagy legalábbis szótár segítségével fordítgassak  Ez egy plusz hozzáadott értéke a tappogásnak 
Anamaya, gratulálok a kitartásodhoz, és persze mindenki másnak is. Én most egy kicsit lazítottam és az utóbbi 2-3 napban nem tappogtam (vagyis az AL-t, és az OIP-t azért megcsináltam), illetve a sógornőmnek meséltem róla, és már az is jól átmozgatta az izmaimat, hogy a helyes testtartást próbálgattuk 
Szép hétvégét Nektek!


----------



## Targenor (2009 Augusztus 15)

Hugi!

GRATULÁLUNK!kiss


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 15)

Anamaya!
Szuper vagy!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 15)

Sati!
Köszi a fordítást! Egy Istennő vagy!

Én asszem ebből a mérésből kimaradok, bár biztos látszana egy-két cm, amire rásegített a bc és az edzőtábor is, ahol 2 kg lement 2 nap alatt, kár, hogy nem tiszta zsírból.
A hasamon észrevenni, és a derekamon is a változást. De most elég zavarodott napok jönnek.
Csütörtök dolgoztam, aztán nem haza jöttem, így aznap elmaradt. (5-kor mentem el itthonról reggel és este 9-kor értem haza), pénteken szintén dolgoztam, hazarohanás, zuhany, aztán kertiparti, na ma pedig ezt pihengettem délelőtt, hamarosan meg megyünk kick-box versenyre, holnap valami fürdés, jövő hét hétfő-kedd-szerda szintén 12 óra munka, talán este 15 perces bwo-ra lesz időm, aztán nem leszek itthon pár napig....eléggé összejött.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 15)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Anamaya!
> Szuper vagy!



Köszönöm


Tesó! Neked is köszönöm! kiss


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 15)

Sati15 írta:


> dindin19, ha tudsz angolul, akkor neked különösen javaslom
> ezt a topikot a kinti fórumon:
> http://forum.t-tapp.com/showthread.php?t=63371
> 
> ha nem tudsz angolul, akkor javaslom, hogy keríts valakit, aki szóban le tudja neked fordítani. találhatsz benne pár számodra is talán alkalmazható javaslatot.




köszi Sati!
Sajnos nem tudok, de egyszer Isten bizony megtanulok, mert itt van ez a sok info karnyújtásnyira, én pedig nem értek belőle egy kukkot sem


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!

Elővettem a centit, és magam is meglepődtem a végeredményen. én másnaponta tornáztam, de volt, hogy két nap szünet is volt közte. Általában a BWO+-t csináltam, 2-3x vállalkoztam többre, s utoljára a múlt szerdán tornáztam.

júli 16.------------->aug. 16.

súly: 111,2 - 108,6 (ez inkább a betegségnek köszönhető)
MB: 122 - 120
Mell a.: 103 - 97
DB: 106 - 99
has: 112 - 110
CSB: 123 - 120
comb: 75,5 - 72
térd: 51 - 51
kar: 34 - 32


mivel tegnap már jobban éreztem magam, így ma megpróbálok egy kis BWO+-t, hátha nem pörög fel a szivem olyan nagyon. Hiányzik, s az eredmények pedig önmagáért beszélnek. Diéta nélkül ugye nem ez a jellemő, még napi 2-3 óra kemény tornával sem.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 16)

dindin19 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Elővettem a centit, és magam is meglepődtem a végeredményen. én másnaponta tornáztam, de volt, hogy két nap szünet is volt közte. Általában a BWO+-t csináltam, 2-3x vállalkoztam többre, s utoljára a múlt szerdán tornáztam.
> 
> ...



Gratulálok!  Ezek nagyonis szép eredmények!


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!
Megjöttem én is a múlt heti jóga tábor után, ahol csak 1* Tapp ogtam, viszont napi 2*2 óra ászanát gyakoroltam 

*Anamaya Dindin19 Szupernők vagytok!! Gratulálok!!!*


Jövök az eredményeimmel:

Súly 82,5----79 kg
kar 30----29 cm 
comb 68----67 cm
mell alatt 92-----86 cm
has 117---116 cm
csípő 118----114 cm
derék 98----93 cm

Rettentő büszke vagyok magamra, nagyon rég nem volt ilyen velem, hogy egy hónapig fókuszban maradt egy cél. A súlyom azért változhatott mert volt kétszer egy hét, hogy nem ettem kenyeret és édességet, (ezt a másik két hétben nem igyekeztem azonnal bepótolni de akkor ettem néha 1-1 fagyit, illetve 1-1 tönköly zsemlét) de egyáltalán nem éheztem mert barnarizst, polentát, salátákat, zöldséget akkor és annyit ettem amennyit akartam.
<o>> </o>>
A korábbi mérést nem úgy végeztem, ahogy azt később láttam Teresan szemléltetve, ezért ez a mérés sem tartalmaz minden adatot, de most megmérem magam Tapp pózban több helyen hogy a következő mérés már több szempontú legyen.
Az eredményeimet elemezve látszik, hogy talán 3* csináltam csak az OIP és félbéka gyaksikat, de ezen most változtatok :) 
A cellulit csökkenés nem látszik, de amit Zula feltett videót a test átdörzsölésről, azt is csinálom, szerintem nem is hiába  szépen kipirosodik a bőröm mindenhol, tudatosítom, hogy a vérkeringés ott is intenzív ahol eddíg nem volt az, és már nem aggódom a bőröm állapota miatt.


jaj ez a szerver, már reggel is szórakozik velem ((::: háromszor kellett belépnem, hogy észre vegyen, valószínű észlelte hogy 3-kg val könnyebb lettem :)


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 16)

Rinci55!
neked is gratulálok!!! :-D


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 16)

Rinci55! Gratulálok! Ügyes vagy!


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 16)

hát most olyat csináltam, amitől a háziorvosom messze eltiltott: elővettem a BWO+-t!

csajok, ez tényleg rehabilitációs torna :-D!

3 perc biciklitől, lassú tempóban nem kapok levegőt, ezt pedig végig tudtam csinálni!!!!


----------



## Kanako (2009 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!

Gratulálok a szép eredményeitekhez! 

Az enyémeket nem hoznám nyilvánosságra, mert rosszul méreckedtem, és furcsa, elkeserítő számokat kaptam, mikor lemértem magam tegnap este. Pedig úgy éreztem és úgy láttam magamon, hogy nekem is lehet talán ilyen szép eredményem, mint nektek... Talán rosszul csináltam valamit? 
Inkább lemérem magam a T-Tapp módszerrel, és újra próbálkozom. De nem adom fel!


----------



## Sárika54 (2009 Augusztus 16)

Én is gratulálok minden ügyes tappogonak a sikerekért és kivánok még sok sikert.
Én is szeretnék köszönetet mondani satinak a forditásért nagyon hálás vagyok a segitségért és kivánok sok sikert a munkádban és az életedben.
Sok szeretettel Sárika.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 16)

Csajok! NAGYON GRATULÁLOK A GYÖNYÖRŰ EREDMÉNYEKHEZ!!
Én azt hiszem mégiscsak a hónap végén, tehát szept. első hete után fogok mérni megint, hogy lássam az egy hónap rendszerezettebb tapp mire visz. Eddig is rendszeres volt, de csak minden másnap tappogtam főleg alapokat. Most Michelle-lel viszont majdnem minden nap van valami program - de ez nem BC, csak napiszintű játék. 
Mostmár hazajöttem a nyaralásból, és azt remélem, hogy a napi rutin is segít majd jobban fókuszálni, főleg az evésre, és a megfelelő folyadékra. A mhelyemen valahogy jobban tudom időzíteni az ivásokat és így többet is iszom naponta mint nyaralás alatt tettem.

dindin, ügyes vagy, hogy tudtál BWO-t csinálni. Emlékezz, hogy nyugodtan csökkentsd az ismétlésszámokat. Ha a BWO-ból mindből csak kettőt csinálsz meg a 8 helyett, már akkor is hat és akkor a tested sem csavarod ki a maximumig, hogy túlterheld amíg még kényes.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 16)

Kanako írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Gratulálok a szép eredményeitekhez!
> 
> ...



Szia! 

Nem lehet, hogy most máshol mérted magad, mint előbb?
Hozzátenném, nekem támpontot anyajegyek, vagy hegek adnak, ahhoz, hogy ugyanott mérjem magam. DE! Ahogy formálódunk, megy le zsír, bőr feszesedik, bizony ezek a hegek odébb kerülnek, tehát így sem lehet mindig pontosan ugyanott mérni. Pont ilyen miatt nálam már volt, hogy a cm többet mutatott, de a ruhák és egyéb hasonló jelek nem hazudnak!
Ne is add fel, csak folytasd! Vannak emberek, akiknél lassabban indulnak be a folyamatok!


----------



## dindin19 (2009 Augusztus 16)

Sati15 írta:


> dindin, ügyes vagy, hogy tudtál BWO-t csinálni. Emlékezz, hogy nyugodtan csökkentsd az ismétlésszámokat. Ha a BWO-ból mindből csak kettőt csinálsz meg a 8 helyett, már akkor is hat és akkor a tested sem csavarod ki a maximumig, hogy túlterheld amíg még kényes.




köszi!
persze csak a 15 perceset, s én eddig is főként ezt csináltam, s íme a bizonyíték, a kevesebb, ennél a tornánál tényleg több


----------



## Paraplui (2009 Augusztus 16)

Ezt le tudná valaki fordítani?  Jó lesz csak ugy nagyjából is.. elsőre amennyit értek belőle hasznos info lehet.

Hi everyone...

I just wanted to share my reasons WHY it is important to FIRST focus on just pushing your knees out towards your little toes in the beginning regardless of your fitness level.

Knee issues are very, very common due to a multitude of reasons first and foremost from muscle imbalance. Many people have one or two quadricep muscles stronger than the other two which results in unequal tension upon the knee joint area. Compound this situation with poor posture habits (ie: standing with your weight on one leg and with your foot turned out and/or walking like a "duck") creates pronation and unequal activation at knee and ankle attachments.....because of this, most people have tendon and ligament issues where the inside of their knees are too "tight" and the outside of their knees are weaker with less neuro-kinetic transmission. I've seen this with advanced level athletes so fitness level is NOT a factor!

Therefore, in the beginning it is important that you push your knees out towards your little toes so you can help your body help itself regain muscle strength on the outside of your knee at the same time establish better flexibility on the inside of your knee. No weight should be on the ball joint of your big toe AT ALL. In fact, it might be a little bit off the floor.

Once you are able to push your knees past your little toes, THEN you can focus on pressing the ball joint of your big toe down (but do NOT lift your big toe...keep it "relaxed"). This will stabilize your ankle and intensify neuro-kinetic connections for optimal results. When first applying this technique you will notice that your knees will not be able to go as far out to the little toe and some might that see their knees can only reach to their middle (3rd) toe. Continue this technique until your muscles and the muscle attachments to your knee rebuild even greater strength and flexibility to the point that they are able to reach to your little toes and/or past your little toes...THEN you can proceed to the ultimate neuro-kinetic intensity which is not only pressing the ball joint of your big toe but also lifting your big toe. When doing this you should feel even greater muscle activation in the arch of your foot, as well as greater muscle activation between your soleus and gastrocnemium muscles (in your calf). I used to use this technique to help models slim "thick" ankles while working in the modeling industry with great success.

Then if you want even greater slimming of the upper thigh (both inner and outer)....all you have to do is retuck (first establish T-Tapp stance with tuck only, then retuck) your butt adding additional emphasis on pressing your lower back flat and add a "turn out" from your hips. You should immediately feel the intensity all the way down.

BUT don't add the retuck until you are able to press your ball joint down with your knees out in alignment with your little toes.

Hope this clarifies HOW and WHY I do not advise pressing ball joint down in the beginning. The T-Tapp Trainers have the ability to access WHEN you can because they can SEE your body in action. For some this can be right away for others it might take as long as 6 - 9 months. It all depends on YOUR starting knee position.

WHY? Because if you don't allow your knees to progressively develop muscles with strength and flexibility, you can create a menicus tear and/or an ACL issue!

Best wishes to all,

Teresa


----------



## csury36 (2009 Augusztus 16)

Mindenkinek gratulálok az elért eredményekhez!
Igazán lelkesítő olvasni a fórumot, amit kezdő tappogóként köszönök.
Tudom, hogy kezdőként elég ha az alapokat megtanulom, amit lelkesen apránként minden nap egy picit gyakorlok- mégis szeretném azt kérni, ha lehet, hogy a *Fit and Fabulous in 15 Minutes *anyagokat ismét fel tudnátok-e tölteni, mert törölve lettek.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Castia (2009 Augusztus 16)

Én is lemértem magam tegnap, egy hét után (nem akkor kezdtem, csak akkor mértem magam először), és bár a pirosbetűs ünnepek alatt 3 napig csak PBS-t csináltam reggel és este, mégis szemmel látható és mérhető volt az eredmény. Derékban 4 centivel lett kevesebb, ami biztosan annak is köszönhető, hogy sokat egyenesedtem, sőt már majdnem teljesen egyenes vagyok. Porckorongsérvem van, a bal és jobb csípőm vonala rosszabb napokon quasimodói eltéréseket mutat. A belső combnál mértem még -2 cm-t, mell alatt -2,5 cm-t, a többi helyen 1-0,5 centit, de nekem is nehéz belőni az előző mérés pontos helyét. A tapp fórumon azt olvastam, néhányan bejelölgetik filccel... 

csury36, most töltöm fel a kért anyagot, ha kész leszek, beteszem a linkeket.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 16)

Castia írta:


> A tapp fórumon azt olvastam, néhányan bejelölgetik filccel...
> .



na jó, de mi 1 hónap után mértünk (illetve én 2 hét bc után is), ezidő alatt jobb esetben is lejön fürdéssel. arról már ne is beszéljünk, hogy nem túl egészséges megoldás.


----------



## Castia (2009 Augusztus 16)

Anamaya írta:


> na jó, de mi 1 hónap után mértünk (illetve én 2 hét bc után is), ezidő alatt jobb esetben is lejön fürdéssel. arról már ne is beszéljünk, hogy nem túl egészséges megoldás.



"We've all joked about using Sharpies to make marks as to where to measure!"
http://forum.t-tapp.com/showthread.php?t=62752
Valószínűleg ahogy kopik a fürdéstől, újra bejelölik. Kétlem, hogy egy filcpötty ártalmas lenne az egészségre.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 16)

*Mericske*



Castia írta:


> Én is lemértem magam tegnap, egy hét után (nem akkor kezdtem, csak akkor mértem magam először), és bár a pirosbetűs ünnepek alatt 3 napig csak PBS-t csináltam reggel és este, mégis szemmel látható és mérhető volt az eredmény.. A belső combnál mértem még -2 cm-t, mell alatt -2,5 cm-t, a többi helyen 1-0,5 centit, de nekem is nehéz belőni az előző mérés pontos helyét. A tapp fórumon azt olvastam, néhányan bejelölgetik filccel...





Gratulalok, nagyon klassz eredmenyeid vannak! 
A meressel ne problemazz, meglatod, ha hetente megmered magad (ahogyan Teresa javasolja), akkor epp olyan magatol ertetodo lesz a meres helye, mint amilyen egy ido utan a Tapp alapallas is. Csak figyelni kell egy kicsit. Megegyszer belinkelem a meresi semat, az sokat segithet mindenkinek:
#520

Egy masik fontos anyag a meresrol: #544


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 16)

Fordítás Paraplui bejegyzésére by Tara 

Szeretném megosztani, hogy MIÉRT olyan fontos,hogy ELŐSZÖR arra fókuszálj, hogy told a térdeidet a kislábujj felé tekintet nélkül arra, hogy milyen fittségű vagy.

Gyakoriak a térdproblémák több ok miatt is, de elsősorban az izmok kiegyensúlyozatlansága miatt. Sokaknak egy vagy két izma erősebb mint a másik, ami egy egyenetlen feszültséget okoz a térdízület területén. Ha ehhez még hozzátesszük a rossz testtartást is (pl: úgy állsz, hogy csak az egyik lábadon van a súlyod, vagy kifelé állnak a lábaid "kacsában" állás vagy járás közben), mindez egy befelé fordulást hoz létre és egy egyenetlen aktivációt a térd- és a bokaszalagoknál... és emiatt a legtöbb embernek ínproblémái és ínszalagproblémái vannak. A térd belső oldala túl feszes, a külső oldala túl gyenge kevés neuro-kinetikus kapcsolódással. Láttam ezt magas edzettségű atlétáknál is, tehát a fitt-szint NEM tényező ezügyben!

Szóval a kezdeteknél fontos, hogy a térded told a kislábujjad felé, így segítesz a testednek, hogy segítsen magának újra visszanyerni az izomerejét a térd külső oldalán és ugyanakkor megalapozzon egy jobb hajlékonyságot a belső oldalán a térdnek. 
Nem kéne,hogy súlyt helyezz a nagylábujjad alatti területre, illetve a nagylábujjra EGYÁLTALÁN. Tulajdonképpen egy kicsit talán fel is fog emelkedni a földről.

Amikor már képes vagy arra,hogy a térded túltold a kislábujjadon, CSAK AKKOR kezdj el fókuszálni arra, hogy lenyomd a nagylábujj alatti területet (de NE emeld a nagylábujjad... tartsd ellazítva). Ez stabilizálni fogja a bokát és megnöveli a neuro-kinetikus kapcsolatot a legjobb eredmény érdekében. Amikor először csinálod ezt a technikát, akkor észreveheted, hogy most a térded nem fog tudni olyan messzire kimenni a kislábujj felé, néhányotoknak lehet csak a 3. lábujjig fog tudni kimenni a térde.

Folytasd ezt a technikát addig, amíg az izmok és az izomkapcsolódások a térdednél újraépülnek még nagyobb erőt és hajlékonyságot elérve egész addig, amíg a térd eléri a kislábujjat, majd tovább is tud menni... AKKOR végre tudod hajtani a végső neuro-kinetikus erőt, ami nem csak a nagylábujj alatti terület lenyomása, hanem a nagylábujj felfelé emelése is. Amikor ezt csinálod, még nagyobb mértékben kell érezzed az izommunkát a talpadban, valamint nagyobb izommunkát tapasztalhatsz a lábszáradban is. Ezt a technikát használtam, hogy segítsek a modelleknek a vastag bokájukat vékonyabbá tenni, amíg a modelliparban dolgoztam nagy sikerrel.

Ha szeretnéd méginkább slankítani a felsőcombod (kívül és belül is)... minden, amit tenned kell az az újrabillentés. (először állj be a T-Tapp alapállásba és billents, azután billents újra - erősebben) a fenekeddel segítesz még jobban kiegyenesíteni a hátad alsó részét és egyúttal ez segít "kifelé fordulni" csípőből. [vagyis az erős billentés tolja szét a csípődet és a KLT-t is segíti.]
Ezt azonnal érezheted, mert csípőből lefelé minden megfeszül.

DE de csinálj ilyen duplabillentést amíg nem tudod lenyomni a nagylábujj alatti területet a talajra, tehát amíg a KLT nincs tökéletesen végrehajtva.

Remélem ez tisztázza, hogy HOGYAN és MIÉRT nem javaslom, hogy lenyomd a nagylábujj alatti területet kezdőként. A T-Tapp trénerek meg tudják mondani, hogy MIKOR kezdd el ezt a technikát alkalmazni, mert ők LÁTJÁK a testedet mozgás közben. Némelyeknek ez azonnal kivitelezhető, míg másoknak akár 6-9 hónapba is beletelhet amíg idáig eljutnak, mindig a SAJÁT térded kezdőpozíciójától függ ez.

MIÉRT? Ha nem engeded a térdeidnek, hogy fokozatosan fejlődjenek és építsék az izmot erővel és hajlékonysággal, akkor szalagszakadás jöhet létre és/vagy keresztszalag-szakadás.

Minden jót,
Teresa


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 16)

Castia írta:


> Kétlem, hogy egy filcpötty ártalmas lenne az egészségre.



A kételkedés szíved joga, de a tinta, amivel átitatják a filceket, stb.. mind-mind vegyszerek, nem természetes anyagok, és mi tanultuk kémia órán annak idején, hogy az egészségre károsak. Értem én, hogy te azt mondod kis pötty, de én meg azt mondom, sok kicsi sokra megy.


----------



## Castia (2009 Augusztus 16)

Zula írta:


> Gratulalok, nagyon klassz eredmenyeid vannak!



Köszönöm, sajnos amíg nincs elég hozzászólásom, addig ezeket nem tudom letölteni, de utána visszatérek rá. A következő méréssel most úgyis várok két hetet, és most igyekeztem jobban megjegyezni, főleg a combnál és vádlinál, ahol nincs mihez viszonyítsak, csak próbáltam a legszélesebb pontot megkeresni.



Anamaya írta:


> A kételkedés szíved joga


Így van, akkor talán maradjunk is ennyiben. Nem azt írtam, hogy én ezt csinálom, csak azt, hogy van aki így csinálja, ld. az idézetet. 
Egyébként nekem tetoválásaim is vannak, és azok miatt sem aggódom. Szintén szívem joga. 

Csurynak az ígért linkek:

*Fit and Fabulous in 15 Minutes* Videó
Part 1, Part 2, Part 3


Fitt and Fabulous in 15 Minutes Könyvrészlet


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 16)

Anamaya, Dindin, Rinci, Castia! Gratulálok, megcsináltátok!
Sati, köszönet a sok munkádért!

Én is lelkesen megmértem ma magam,... de egyszerűen nem találom sehol a BC előtti mérési eredményeimet. Tűvé tettem pedig érte a házat. Talán a munkahelyemen maradt, holnap majd kiderül.
Persze nem Tapp-módszerrel történt a mérés, mert akkor még nem láttam Zula ajánlását. Talán a sors keze, éppen azért, hogy mostantól kezdjem.


----------



## ZiD (2009 Augusztus 17)

SZIASZTOK!

na, én is visszatértem a 2 hét nyaralásból, és alig bírtam visszaolvasni a sok üzenetet. WOW, Sati, gratula a feliratért, az enyém még alig lett csak elkezdve... és most elég jól el is leszek havazva. 

Nálam is neki kell mától kezdeni az aktív proginak, mert ugyan sokat sokat gyalogoltunk, de jó sok hotdog, hamburger és pizza szerepelt a kajáink között)) , hát igen, az ember egye a helyi specialitásokat :-D haha

De ha már Amerikában voltam, bizony megleptem magam a T-Tapp könyvvel Sati, a tied megérkezett?


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 17)

ZiD írta:


> SZIASZTOK!
> 
> na, én is visszatértem a 2 hét nyaralásból, és alig bírtam visszaolvasni a sok üzenetet. WOW, Sati, gratula a feliratért, az enyém még alig lett csak elkezdve... és most elég jól el is leszek havazva.
> 
> ...


 
WOW ZiD, nem is mondtad,hogy oda mentek  
Hozhattál volna nekem egy sketchers cipőt  
Igen, megjött az én könyvem is közben, de csak ma kaptam a kezeim közé,mert a céghez kértem és az indulásomig nem jött meg és csak ma dolgozom először.
Melyik városban voltatok? Jó a kinti hotdog? 
Én olaszországban ettem egyszer pizzát és az itthoni sokkal jobb volt  Ez volt a nászút?
Persze ha gondolod, priviben is írhatod a választ, ne legyünk annyira offok . És csatolhatnád a kedvenc ott készült fotódat is


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 17)

*A könyvből...*

*Kérdés: Biztonságos mezítláb tappogni?*

Válasz (Teresa T.): Igen, de nem javaslom - főleg a kezdetekben, amikor még építed az izomsűrűséget, az erőd, a hajlékonyságod a térdeknél, a bokánál és a talpaknál. Mivel úgy gondolom,hogy a lábak a fittség alapjai, azt javaslom, hogy segítsd a lábaidat avval,hogy jó minőségű edzőcipőt használsz. Ez segíteni fogja, támogatni fogja a bokádat, a talpadat, így az egész testedet jobban tudod beigazítani és így jobb eredményeket is fogsz kapni.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 17)

*Etkezes*

<o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-com<img src=" http:="" www.canadahun.com="" forum="" images="" smilies="" icon_surprised.gif="" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg"></o:smarttagtype> *A termeszetes etelek es a tobbi…*
<o></o>
Mivel mar jo paran tul vagytok az elso harminc napos Tapp treningen, johet az eves tema.<o>

</o> Tudjatok, hogy Teresa azt javasolja, hogy az elso harminc napban ne valtoztass semmit az etkezeseden, koncentralj csak a mozgasra. De, ha eltelt egy honap, akkor bizony erdemes az etkezesre is gondot forditani.<o></o>
Megprobalom leirni itt (gyors forditassal) az evesrol szolo fejezet lenyeget:<o></o>
<o></o>
Tanulmanyok szolnak arrol, hogy a testedzes fontosabb, mint a dieta. Termeszetesen mindannyian tudjuk, hogy az egeszseges dieta, tornazassal kombinalva, a legjobb ahhoz, hogy az ember jol nezzen ki es jol erezze magat. 
Ez az, amiert kialakitottam az etkezesi tervemet, melyet *God-Made (ahogy az Isten megadta, tehat natur etelek)* es a *Man-Made (azaz fott, sult, egyeb etelek)*. A jo hir, hogy nem kell lemondanod az altalad szeretett etelekrol, csak mert M/M, ezzel az etkezesi tervvel a sulyod kontrollalhatod.
Megegyszer, ez nem egy dietahobort. Sosem kell pontokat es kaloriakat szamolnod es nem foglak arra kerni, hogy porciozd az etelt. Egyel, ha ehes vagy, es nincs limit. A G/M, M/M etkezesi terv egyszeruen segit, hogy a tested segitsen onmaganak kivonni es hasznositani a szukseges tapanyagokat, melyek epitoelemei a testunknek, izmainknak, amik elegetik a zsirt es a kaloriakat.<o></o>
<o></o>
Hogyan mukodik a G/M , M/M etkezesi terv?
<o></o>
- Egyel *ket napig* csak G/M eteleket. Peldaul husokat, zoldsegeket, leveseket, salatakat plusz gyumolcsokat mertekkel. Ez az amit en „tiszta evesnek“ hivok. Legjobb ha organikus (bio), de ez draga lehet. A friss, ami nagyon jo meg, de mindent alaposan meg kell mosni, hogy megszabaduljanak a novenyvedoszerektol. A fagyasztott etelek is jok, de probalj meg konzervalt eteleket nem fogyasztani, a tartositoszerek miatt.<o></o>
<o></o>
- A *harmadik napon* kicsit csalhatsz. A legjobb ezen a napon a M/M etelek fogyasztasa (kulonosen a szenhidratok) mertekkel. Ekkor ne aggodj semmi miatt, relaxalj, elvezd a kedvenc eteleidet. En hiszek abban, hogy az egesz csak pszichologia. Ha azt mondod a testednek nem ehetsz sutit, akkor addig vagyakozol, mig vegul megeszel egyet. Ha viszont azt mondod a testednek nyugodtan megehetsz egy sutit, meg fogod kerdezni magadtol: Valoban akarom azt?. Es a valasz nagy valoszinuseggel: Nem. Egyszeruen hangzik, pedig nagyon igaz.
<o></o>
- Tanulj meg hallgatni a testedre. Hogy ez mit jelent? A T-Tapp segit, hogy a tested ujraepithesse az elsodleges funkciokat – kulonosen a kivalasztast -, es a ket napos szunettel a testednek megengeded, hogy feldolgozza az etelt, ezzel a tested egyensulyba kerul.
<o></o>
- A harmadik nap utan terj vissza ujra a kovetkezo ket napon a G/M etelek evesehez es igy tovabb…
<o></o>
*Megjegyzes: <o></o>*
Ha tobb mint ket ruhameretet probalsz fogyni, az etkezesi tervet a kovetkezokeppen modosithatod: Egyel G/M eteleket harom egymast koveto nap, es elvezd a M/M eteleket a negyedik nap. Negy egymast koveto napnal tovabb sose maradj M/M szenhidratok nelkul. 
Aztan negy het utan valtoztass: ket nap G/M etkezes, egy nap M/M. Mikor elerted a celod, <st1:city w:st="on">minden</st1:city> masnap ehetsz M/M eteleket <st1:city w:st="on"><st1>minden</st1></st1:city> buntudat nelkul, a tested nem fogja zsirkent raktarozni ezeket az eteleket
<o></o>
*Utmutato a G/M, M/M etelekhez<o></o>*
*<o></o>*
Hogyan is mondhatnam el a kulonbseget a G/M es a M/M etelek kozott? 
Barmi amit te osszegyujtogethetsz, vadaszhatsz, a hal, a tej az mind G/M. (tehat feldolgozatlan es termeszetes allapotaban van) 
Nyilvanvaloan a friss, bio es vadetelek a legjobb valasztas. 
A legfrissebb etel amit talalhatsz es megengedhetsz magadnak az jo, es kerulj el minden mesterseges osszetevot a G/M napokon. A tested azon kepessege javulni fog, amellyel kivalaszt, hasznosit minden etelt – a M/M eteleket is.<o></o>
Biztos vagyok benne, hogy nincs szukseged javaslatokar mit egyel a M/M napon. 

Teresa a kovetkezo reszben etelcsoportokba kategorizalja az eteleket.<o></o>
Folyt. kov.<o></o>


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 17)

*G/M menu lehetosegek:*

G/M menu lehetosegek:
<o></o>
Reggeli:
<o></o>
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-<!--[endif]-->Sult (steak) es tojas,
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-<!--[endif]-->Gabonakasa, valodi vajjal, fahejjal,
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-<!--[endif]-->Teljes orlesu gabonapehely,
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-<!--[endif]-->Teljes kiorlesu vajas prirtos, 100%-s gyumolcslevel,<o></o>
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-<!--[endif]-->Friss gyumolcs, hidegen sajtolt magbol keszult “vajjal” , vagy valogatott kezeletlen magok (a kedvencem a brazil dio, mandula, dio).<o></o>
<o></o>
Ragcsalnivalok:<o></o>
<o></o>
Magok (napraforgo, tokmag), szojabab, gyumolcsok vagy nyers zoldsegek (nyers mag osszedaralasabol keszult “vaj” martogatoval)


Folyt. kov.


<o>
</o>


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 17)

Megvolt a mai 12 óra munka után a BWo+, elvégre 15 perc csak belefér. Aztán csináltam Awesome Legs-et is, annyira jól esett ennyi állás után, már nap végén alig bírtam állni, annyira fájt a lábam, de most ez jó volt....már nem is izzadok, megyek fürdeni!


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 17)

Zula: köszi, ez pont jól jön most, hogy az étrenden is változtathassak.  kiss

Jókislány voltam. BC után a két pihi napot megtartottam, de ma nem mertem egyből hosszúval kezdeni, így csak egy bwo+-t csináltam, és holnap lesz hosszú.


----------



## Szamira (2009 Augusztus 18)

Sziasztok!

Én is hazaértem a nyaralásból, és alig győztem visszaolvasni.

Ott nem tappogtam, csak néhány HD-t csináltam mert az megy fejből is

Viszont rengeteget kirándultunk, meg hegyet másztunk, szóval nem csak punnyadtunk. Az olyan nyaralásokat nem is bírom két napnál tovább.

Most ismét nekilátok a tappnak, már alig vártam

Gratulálok mindenkinek a szép eredményeihez!
Sati köszönöm a feliratot!






Rinci55 írta:


> A cellulit csökkenés nem látszik, de amit Zula feltett videót a test átdörzsölésről, azt is csinálom, szerintem nem is hiába  szépen kipirosodik a bőröm mindenhol, tudatosítom, hogy a vérkeringés ott is intenzív ahol eddíg nem volt az, és már nem aggódom a bőröm állapota miatt.




Ez a videó melyik hozzászólásban van? Átböngésztem a topicot de nem találom.


----------



## Nati64 (2009 Augusztus 18)

Kedves Tappogók, 
megfertőzött a lelkesedésetek, idági csal olvastalak titeket és magamban gyakorolgattam a kezdő lépéseket. 
Gondom akadt az alapokkal a "billentéssel", mivel olyan szinten be van állva a derekam a sok-sok üléstől, hogy ki nem bírom mozdítani, állandóan fáj is...
Hogy tudnám így az alapbeállást végtehajtani ha a derék-csípő vonalam egy mozdíthatatlan valami? 
Kérem a gyakorlott tappogók tanácsát...


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 18)

Nati64 írta:


> Kedves Tappogók,
> megfertőzött a lelkesedésetek, idági csal olvastalak titeket és magamban gyakorolgattam a kezdő lépéseket.
> Gondom akadt az alapokkal a "billentéssel", mivel olyan szinten be van állva a derekam a sok-sok üléstől, hogy ki nem bírom mozdítani, állandóan fáj is...
> Hogy tudnám így az alapbeállást végtehajtani ha a derék-csípő vonalam egy mozdíthatatlan valami?
> Kérem a gyakorlott tappogók tanácsát...


 
Szia,
Hajlítsd mélyebben a térded (a lábujjak végéig, ne tovább) és használd jobban a hasizmodat és - csak ebben a kivételes esetben - a popsiizommal is rászoríthatsz, hogy jobban menjen a hátad egyenesítése, vagyis a billentés. (ha már megy, akkor tudd, hogy a popsiszorítás NEM billentés, azt hátból és hasból tudod előidézni, megtartani segít egy kicsit a popsi, de arra egyébként külön nem kell ráfeszíteni erősen, csak tartani.)

Gyakorold még a fal mellett, illetve a földön is, úgy jobban érzed, hogy mennyire sikerül a billentés. A derekadnak érnie kéne a falat/talajt ha jól billentesz.
Ahogy a hasad is erősödni fog,úgy jobban tud majd segíteni ebben. Kialakul... csak csináld a tőled telhető maximumot és szépen fog változni.

Még valami.
Még arra is figyelj oda, hogy a vállad tekerd hátra (lapocka dolgozzon). Amikor az ember nagyon koncentrál a billentésre, hajlamos begörbíteni a hátát. Nézd magad a tükörben (ha van), hogy legyen beigazítva a tested.
És LÉLEGEZZ! 

És egy javaslat:
Hajolj előre, majd lassan (billentést próbálva tartani) gördülj felfelé csigolyáról csigolyára. Ez egy picit megnyújtja az alsó háti szakaszt. Illetve javaslom a jógában a kobra pozíciót. Először feltolod magad és miközben egyenletesen mélyen lélegzel, tartod 5 számolásig,majd leereszkedsz. Azután újra fel és 10 mp-ig tartod, majd így tovább 5-ösével legalább 20-ig felmenni. Ezután ülj a sarkadra és legalább 5 számolásig nyújtózz finoman előre.
Javaslom még a gerinccsavaró mozdulatokat is mély légzéssel. Ezek kimozgatják a gerincet, erősítik és segítenek hajlékonyabbá tenni az alsó háti szakaszt.
És persze csökken majd a derékfájásod is. Ez persze csökkenni fog a Tapp-pal is, minél inkább tudod tartani a megfelelő formákat.
Kitartás  És légzés


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 18)

> Plateau
> Maintaining isometric contraction while doing large muscle movement within linear
> alignment will enable you to break a metabolic plateau ... especially if the
> plateau is hormonal related. Plateaus happen when you quit having inch loss
> ...





> Bootcamps
> Here is the lowdown on a Bootcamp:
> 1. Doing bootcamps CONSTANTLY with every new workout that comes out or
> just because you think you are kicking up your inch loss
> ...




[gyors fordításban]

Kitartani egy mozdulatot (izomfeszítés), míg a test egyenesbe be van igazítva,hozzásegít az anyagcsere-határod túllépéséhez, főleg ha ez hormonális alapú.
Ez a "határ" akkor áll be, amikor legalább 3 hétig vagy több ideig nem veszítesz centiket. Amikor egy ilyen határnál találod magad, akkor van szükséged egy BootCamp-ra, *de összesen egy 4 napos BC az, amire ilyenkor szükséged van.*

*BootCamps*
Pár szó róla:

1. ÁLLANDÓAN BC-t végezni minden új edzéssel ami elérhető, vagy csak azért csinálni, mert úgy gondolod, hogy így jobban felturbóznád a centivesztésed (még akkor is, ha egyébként folyamatosan fogynak a centik, talán lassan, de folyamatosan), szóval ilyenkor BC-t csinálni nem jó ötlet!

2. Hagyományosan ezeket az anyagokat használjuk BC-re:

• Beginner/Rehab. 
• T-Tapp Tempo 
• Tempo Intermediate 
• Instructional 1 és Instructional 2 együtt
 
*Miért?* Mert ezek a Total Workout-ok (teljes edzések), Teresa eredeti programja.
... végezhetsz-e MÁS edzést egy BC-n belül, vagy végezhetsz-e BC-t más edzésekkel?
Nem hagyományosan minden HOSSZÚ edzés használható BC-re. (nem hagyományosan edzeni rendben van,
de nem feltétlenül a leghatékonyabb így.)

A következő edzéseket soroljük a hosszúak közé:

• Minden Tempo anyag
• Basic és Step Away együtt
• Step it Max 
• Basic és Hit the Floor együtt
• Hit the Floor Harder 
• Maxi Max anyagok
• Lady Bug Standing, Floor vagy Combo


----------



## Nati64 (2009 Augusztus 18)

Köszönöm a részletes tanácsokat!
Próbálom, remélem ez a mozgásforma segít!
(30 évesen elég ciki reumakrémet használni)


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 18)

Kipróbáltam a HTF-t ma. Hát gyilkos. Nem tudom, hogy a gyakorlatlanság miatt, vagy másért, de nekem az állók jobban bejöttek.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 18)

ma nekem tapp-szünnap van. elmentem én is cipőt nézni ... na gondolhatjátok... lejártam a lábam, alig vártam hogy hazaérjek. ennyit a pihenésről 
lehet mo-on is sketcherst kapni, de csak egy bolt forgalmazza és ott sincs még csak hasonló sportcipő sem. majd még nyomozok 
ha már egyszer beleszerettem valamibe, előbb-utóbb megteremtem


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 18)

Anamaya,
én kimondottan szerettem a HTF-et. pont azért, mert végre nemcsak állni kellett. üdítő változatosság  és tetszettek a gyakorlatok. itt is volt pár, amit egyébként is csináltam időnként, de persze nem tapp-figyelemmel.

"feltaláltam" én is még korábban egy hasizomgyakorlatot, ami alsó- és felső részre is megy és nagy figyelem kell hozzá. így legalább úgy érzem, hogy letettem én is valamit az asztalra   
azt nem tudom, hogy tényleg én találam-e fel (esélyes, hogy nem), de még senkinél nem láttam. majd ha készítek egyszer egy videót, abba beleteszem mint bónusz 

egy csomószor jártam már úgy, hogy mivel ritka az a hely, ahol tényleg tudják mit csinálnak és magyaráznak is (mint pld. Alain a hortontanárom, vagy ugye T. anyánk), így egy csomó dologra magamnak kellett rájönnöm saját testi tapasztalások alapján. akkor nagyon örvendtem, majd általában egy hónapon belül kiderült, hogy már száz éve ismerik azt a dolgot csak épp én nem találkoztam még vele... úgyhogy már nemigen merem azt mondani semmire, hogy saját találmány 
ez most csak a HTF-ről jutott eszembe, mint ami tele van hasizomgyakikkal.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 18)

ma vettem egy sörtés kefét a kefemasszázshoz (eddig volt egy nem sörtés dörzsi izém). két választásom volt. két tök egyforma, az egyiken egy név, a másikon semmi. a névvel ellátott egy ezressel többe került. (mint mindig ugye). én a névnélkülit vettem, de meglehet, hogy ráfáztam a mínusz ezresemmel.

ahogy elkezdtem használni itthon, csak úgy dőltek ki belőle a szőrök...
aztán nekiláttam kiszedegetni belőle, hátha csak azért csinálja, mert új. szerintem a végtelenségig szedhetném, amíg csak van benne egy szál is.
ez lehangoló  és még olcsóbban sem volt olcsó 

persze működik, csak ha nekilátok masszázsolni, utána porszívózhatnék is, mert több szőrt hullajt mint egy kutya.


----------



## Anamaya (2009 Augusztus 18)

Nem tudom, megmagyarázni, miért nem jöttek be. Lehet, csak nehezek voltak a gyakorlatok, sokkal, sokkal nehezebb, mint bwo vagy beginner.


----------



## tratak (2009 Augusztus 19)

Sziasztok lányok!

Néhányan panaszkodtak hogy túlságosan merev a derekuk, hátuk ahhoz hogy elkezdjék a gyakorlatokat. Sokat ülő, kissé szottyadt matróna lévén nálam is ez volt a helyzet. Még egy egyszerű lábemelés mellett sem tudtam megtartani az alap állást. Ezt úgy oldottam meg hogy kb egy hétig amikor és ott ahol éppen eszembe jutott felvettem a pózt és kargyakorlatokat (a karok helyes tartására figyelve, nem kimondott tappos mozgásokat) végeztem. Így sikerült kilazítanom, megnyújtanom a hát és a derék izmait. Most már képes vagyok 2 db-os hd-kat csinálni , igaz, még nem tökéletes, de haladok. 
Kitartás, éljen a TAPP!


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 19)

Sati15 írta:


> ma vettem egy sörtés kefét a kefemasszázshoz (eddig volt egy nem sörtés dörzsi izém). két választásom volt. két tök egyforma, az egyiken egy név, a másikon semmi. a névvel ellátott egy ezressel többe került. (mint mindig ugye). én a névnélkülit vettem, de meglehet, hogy ráfáztam a mínusz ezresemmel.
> 
> ahogy elkezdtem használni itthon, csak úgy dőltek ki belőle a szőrök...
> aztán nekiláttam kiszedegetni belőle, hátha csak azért csinálja, mert új. szerintem a végtelenségig szedhetném, amíg csak van benne egy szál is.
> ...


 akkor én jobban jártam, én is az olcsóbbat vettem, de nem vedlik


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 19)

tratak írta:


> Sziasztok lányok!
> 
> Néhányan panaszkodtak hogy túlságosan merev a derekuk, hátuk ahhoz hogy elkezdjék a gyakorlatokat. Sokat ülő, kissé szottyadt matróna lévén nálam is ez volt a helyzet. Még egy egyszerű lábemelés mellett sem tudtam megtartani az alap állást. Ezt úgy oldottam meg hogy kb egy hétig amikor és ott ahol éppen eszembe jutott felvettem a pózt és kargyakorlatokat (a karok helyes tartására figyelve, nem kimondott tappos mozgásokat) végeztem. Így sikerült kilazítanom, megnyújtanom a hát és a derék izmait. Most már képes vagyok 2 db-os hd-kat csinálni , igaz, még nem tökéletes, de haladok.
> Kitartás, éljen a TAPP!



igen néha két napot összehasonlítva azt gondolom semmi változás. de így 5 hétre visszanézve rengeteg, és időben sokkal kevesebb mint amit eddíg próbáltam, és sokkal hatékonyabb (persze ez már sokszor elhangzott)

Azt veszem én is észre , hogy egyre jobban sikerül már 1-1 póz ahogy bentről kifelé rendeződnek a dolgok. Nem csak elméletben tudom mit kéne csinálni


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 19)

Az én *örömhírem* magamnak az, hogy azon is észreveszem, hogy gyógyulok továbbra is kifelé a betegségből, hogy több az erőm tappogni és ahogy gyógyulok és a testem kevésbé kell koncentráljon az erősödésre, újból látom megindulni a centivesztéseket. Juhhéj! 
(Kb. egy hete már neki tudtam kezdeni újra tappogni, mert már volt hozzá energiám. És reméltem azt is, hogy a nyirokrendszerem átmozgatásával gyorsabban is gyógyul a maradék bennem.)

Kicsit mintha oldalról is ment volna le a csípőmből, a combomból és a ma reggeli OIP/HF után olyan laposnak láttam a hasam, mint még soha. (na jó, szóval nagyon rég ) Mérni majd csak hónap végén fogok újra.
Sőt, még az is bizonyítja a gyógyulásomat, hogy reggel még volt kedvem az OIP/HF után egy menet AL-t is csinálni.
Na ez aztán külön páratlan tőlem, mert én nem vagyok egy reggeli tornázós fajta.


----------



## Rinci55 (2009 Augusztus 19)

Sati15 írta:


> Kicsit mintha oldalról is ment volna le a csípőmből, a combomból és a ma reggeli OIP/HF után olyan laposnak láttam a hasam, mint még soha. (na jó, szóval nagyon rég ) Mérni majd csak hónap végén fogok újra.



dettó, sajnálom hogy kimaradt ez nálam az elmúlt hónapban, igaz annyi info szakadt rám a T-tapp al hogy nem győztem mindet rögzíteni, de most minden reggel OIP/HF és egyre laposabb pocak


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 19)

*tratak*, az tök jó, hogy napközben is csinálod amit lehet.
én is billentek és KLT-zek minden helyzetben, amikor csak tudok. a billentés eddig is ment nálam, mert nagyon jól védi a derekat és a hátat. főleg ha sokat mosogat az ember vagy zöldséget pucol éppen  a KLT-vel viszont mostmár külön lábra is dolgozunk 
a vállkörzéseket minden 10. percben végzem,mert különben rágörnyednék az asztalra a gép előtt. gyaloglás közben is igyekszem előre fordítani a lábfejeimet. szóval ez már életmód, nem torna


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 19)

Sikersztori-frissítések 

csak 60 nap alatt... két hónap... ugye az nem sok?


----------



## ritapiri (2009 Augusztus 19)

Sziasztok!
Az eddigi tappogás gyakorlás és megszokás, és tanulási folyamat után tegnap elkezdtem egy BC-t és végigcsináltam a beginnert. Büszke vagyok magamra, hogy tényleg végig is csináltam, ugyanis az első egynegyedénél úgy éreztem, hogy nem bírom még egyszer felemelni a karomat, különösen nem a fülem mögé  A lunges-nál még fáj a térdem és ropog is, úgyhogy csökkentettem a "mélységét" és majd fokozatosan szoktatom hozzá a térdemet, hiszen a kevesebb több! Köszönök minden buzdítást, még ha nem is nekem szól 

*Irodai ülve tappogás:* 

http://mfile.akamai.com/17650/wmv/a...i.com/17650/wm.amazon.usa/books/FitandFab.asx

Szép napot!
Rita


----------



## ZiD (2009 Augusztus 19)

Sati15 írta:


> Sikersztori-frissítések
> 
> csak 60 nap alatt... két hónap... ugye az nem sok?



haha, azért van ebben marketing is...hehe
az előtte fotókon jól letűrve a bugyi, hogy jól gyűrődjön a has, az utána fotón meg jól felhúzva, hogy jól leszorítson
előtte fotón rendellenesen jól kinyomva a has, meg összegörnyedve állás, utána fotón meg kihúzza magát be a has

de azért látszik az eredmény mondjuk, csak nem kéne ez a körítés hozzá :-DDDD hehe, nekem őszintébbnek tűnne, ha nem lenne benne ez a "csalós"-erölködés:-DDDD


----------



## Szamira (2009 Augusztus 19)

Szerintem nem biztos, hogy a testtartás direkt görnyedt előtte.
Nekem is sokat javult a testtartásom mióta tappogok.

A hasam is sokat változott. Nem kellett kinyomni ahhoz, hogy borzasztóan nagynak látszódjon. Most pedig nem kell behúzni, hogy kisebbnek tűnjön.

A bugyikkal egyet értek, van ahol jobban fel vannak húzva a kelleténél.


----------



## ZiD (2009 Augusztus 19)

Szamira írta:


> Szerintem nem biztos, hogy a testtartás direkt görnyedt előtte.
> Nekem is sokat javult a testtartásom mióta tappogok.
> 
> A hasam is sokat változott. Nem kellett kinyomni ahhoz, hogy borzasztóan nagynak látszódjon. Most pedig nem kell behúzni, hogy kisebbnek tűnjön.
> ...



hihi
na én sem azért mondom ám, csak szeretem játszani az ördög ügyvédjét


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 19)

Ez a bugyis dolog nekem is feltűnt. De aztán elgondolkoztam a saját példámon. Mert amikor nagyobb volt a hasam, bizony nem maradt meg a bugyi fent, hanem alácsúszott. És itt a csajnak elég nagy volt a hasa, simán elhiszem neki, hogy a méretbeli csökkenéssel már megmaradt a hasán fent is. Meg azért ezzel talán 1-2 cm-t lehet csak csalni, de egyértelműen látszik, hogy sokat változott.
És azt meg nem hiszem, hogy fotosoppoltak volna bárkit is. És egyértelműen látom magamon is a változásokat, szóval elhiszem, hogy aki 60 napig keményen ráfekszik a témára, esetleg még az étkezésén is tud változtatni, az biza elér ilyen szép eredményeket.
Persze egyediek az eredmények és ők itt mind a nyertesek, tehát nyilván azokat választották ki ide, akik a legtöbbet vagy leglátványosabban változtak az adott idő alatt a saját kategórájukban.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 19)

Egy kis anatómia

Megpróbáltam direktben betenni a képet,de szétszórta a hozzá való szövegeket...


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 19)

Én is éppen ma nézegettem a sikersztorikat Teréz anyánk oldalán, bíztatva kolléganőimet is a tappogásra, de a bugyi-biggyenés kapcsán erősen kételkedtek. Pedig való igaz, a kerek hason lejjebb csusszan a bugyikorc!
Végre megtaláltam a két héttel ezelőtti mérési táblázatomat (persze a munkahelyemen volt az előjegyzési naptáramban) de nálam sajnos nem túl fényes lett a 10 napos BC utáni eredmény. Alaposan lelombozódtam.
Kar fél cm-rel vastagabb, derék -1cm, has -1cm, comb -0,5cm.
Hétfőn "lemérettettem" magam a családdal tapp-állásban, és újabb mérésre csak 30 nap múlva szánom majd magam.
Minden esetre fittebb vagyok, jobban mennek a gyakik, és mostanában érzem igazán, hogy eleinte sok hiba volt a csípőbillentésemben, meg a térdtartásomban.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 19)

ZiD írta:


> hihi
> na én sem azért mondom ám, csak szeretem játszani az ördög ügyvédjét




Szerintem Satinak igaza van a bugyi lepondorodesrol.  Amikor terhes voltam es nem kismama bugyi volt rajtam, mindig legurult a hasamrol a bugyim nekem is.  Ha valakinek olyan nagy a hasa, mint annak a csajnak, akkor siman nezhet ki ugy a nadragja, ahogy a kepen latszik. Bar kerdem en, miert nem vesz egy szammal nagyobb meretet? 
ZiD, ha most jartal az USA-ban lathattad, hogy nem trefa az, hogy az atlagnepesseg mennyire elhizott, es mennyire nem torodik a testevel (tudom, hogy ott a masik veglet is, aki meg agyongyurja magat, de ezek pont a szelsosegek). 
En ezen voltam elhulve, mikor legeloszor voltam az USA-ban, most mar megszoktam, de attol ez meg jelenseg.

Igen, kell a marketing es kell a biznisz. A Tapp-ban nem kifejezetten a dvd-k es a szeminarium anyagok dragak. Inkabb a kiegeszitok es az egeszsegtermekek. Ezen kivul, az is eleg draga, ha azt akarod, hogy egy trener mondjuk szemelyesen figyeljen rad, es pl. e-mailben es telefonon keresztul figyelje a teljesitmenyedet. Erre vannak kidolgozott programok, amik altalaban ternerenkent kicsit valtozok (nem is mindenki csinalja). Mondok egy peldat egy 12 hetes "kurzus" $350-be kerul, es ehhez alapveto feltetel, hogy meglegyen neked a T-Tapp starter szet ami a kovetkezokbol all: 
T-Tapp Total Workout ,
T-Tapp Total System ,
T-Tapp More Rehab Program ,
Basic Workout Plus Set . Ezeknek az arat nem sorolom fel, mert mindenki megnezheti a Tapp weboldalon (de ha osszeadom maris joval $500 felett jarunk). 

Ebbol a tanfolyambol a mini verzio 4 hetes es $100-ba kerul. (asszem ezt csinalja a Sati)

Es akkor ez csak egy dolog, amin kivul meg van millio, amiert fizethetsz jo sokat. A Tapp itt egy draga dolognak szamit. Utazgass szeminariumokra, talalkozz a 'csapattal". Ez valoban egy eletforma, amire kolteni kell.
A fogyasok a kepeken altalaban valodiak es az, hogy gnomok rajta a csajok szerintem nem kamu. A kozepkoru amerikai nok altalaban ilyenek (kiveve, ha nem managerek). 
Persze ez a szemelyes velemenyem.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 19)

Aliceria írta:


> Én is éppen ma nézegettem a sikersztorikat Teréz anyánk oldalán, bíztatva kolléganőimet is a tappogásra, de a bugyi-biggyenés kapcsán erősen kételkedtek. ---



ha csak a bugyi miatt kételkedtek, mutasd meg nekik Charlotte sztoriját...  vagy Heather-ét. A régebbiek valahogy jobban sikerült fotók talán. Írta is az egyik nyertes a fórumon, hogy reméli,hogy a bikinis képe eltűnt menet közben, mert az nagyon gáz fotó róla 


*Zula*, igazad van, tényleg a többi részlet kerül sokba. És igen, én a 100$-osat csinálom. Ha kértem volna video-értékelést, akkor 150$ lett volna. 5 hétig tart. Ezalatt kapok minden nap egy mailt, kaptam egy edzéstervet. De úgy általában semmi túl extra. A mailben nagyrészt a könyvből vannak részletek, és nemigen van személyes rész, ami csak nekem szólna. Az edzéstervnél volt csak figyelembe véve valamennyire a személyes jelleg. A cset pedig nagyon gyorsan zajlott, és rövid ideig tartott. Eddig 1x volt csak. Videoértékelést három dolog miatt nem kértem. Egyrészt az ára miatt. Másrészt két külön kameraállásból kellett volna felvegyem magam gyakorlás közben. Harmadrészt van elég testtudatos tapasztalatom, hogy tudjam, ha valamit jól vagy valamit rosszul csinálok. Van mit javítani nekem is mindig és nem egyforma a teljesítményem. Minden tappogás más. Van, amikor küzdök, van, amikor könnyebben megy a koncentrálás a megfelelő tartásokra (persze a végrehajtás ettől még nem könnyebb ).
Szeretek tappogni, imádom a hatékonyságát. 
Érdekes, hogy ez még amerikában is drágának számít... hmm...azt hittem azért ott könnyebben előteremtenek 50-100 dollárokat ilyesmire. Persze mint tudjuk a tappogók legnagyobb része sok-sok gyerekes anyuka és ott sem olcsó dolog gyerekeket ellátni és megfelelő körülményeket teremteni számukra.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 19)

*Aliceria*, a kis eredmény is eredmény! Nem lehangolódni kell tőle, hanem örülni! Lejjebb ment pár centi!!  És ugye tudjuk, hogy a belső eredmények nem mérhetőek, de érezhetőek.
A karnál ugyanúgy oda kell figyelni mint a pliénél, hogy ne engedj a szorításból. Vagyis amíg csinálod, végig használni kell az összes izmodat a karodban és nem lazítani közben, ahogy a térdhajlítás tetején sem engedjük ki a feszítést.


----------



## Zula (2009 Augusztus 19)

Sati15 írta:


> *Zula*, igazad van, tényleg a többi részlet kerül sokba. És igen, én a 100$-osat csinálom. ...
> Érdekes, hogy ez még amerikában is drágának számít... hmm...azt hittem azért ott könnyebben előteremtenek 50-100 dollárokat ilyesmire. Persze mint tudjuk a tappogók legnagyobb része sok-sok gyerekes anyuka és ott sem olcsó dolog gyerekeket ellátni és megfelelő körülményeket teremteni számukra.




Tudod, nem arrol van szo, hogy 50 vagy 100 dollar sok e vagy sem, ez nagyon relativ. En azt probaltam erzekeltetni, hogy van par olcso dolog, amivel elkezded a Tappot (pl. dvd-k, konyv, vagy a mini tanfolyam), es ezeken tul, ha komolyabban akarsz vagy komolyabban kell vele foglalkozni, az mar nem apropenz. 
A fenykepekhez sincs odairva, hogy a 60 napos kihivast trener segitsegevel csinaltak, vagy csak onalloan.

Volt egy fiatal no, akinek a kepet feltettem ide egyszer, o rengeteget fogyott.

Arrol a forumban nem beszel, hogy kozben egy trenerrel allt napi kapcsolatban, es o mondta neki mit csinaljon, mit egyen stb.

A lenyeg, hogy a hatalmas fogyasos fenykepek (valoban marketing) arra jok, hogy gerjesszek az igenyt a Tapp cuccok es treneri szolgaltatasok irant. (ahogyan azt ZiD korabban pedzegette) 
Na innentol kezd sokba kerulni ez a fajta trening.

Ez persze semmit nem von el a torna hatekonysagabol. Es nagyon jo az is, hogy megadja mindenkinek a lehetoseget arra, hogy barmilyen modon tornazzon akar otthon, akar trenerrel.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 19)

Zula írta:


> Tudod, nem arrol van szo, hogy 50 vagy 100 dollar sok e vagy sem, ez nagyon relativ. En azt probaltam erzekeltetni, hogy van par olcso dolog, amivel elkezded a Tappot (pl. dvd-k, konyv, vagy a mini tanfolyam), es ezeken tul, ha komolyabban akarsz vagy komolyabban kell vele foglalkozni, az mar nem apropenz.
> ---



Na igen, ezt fejtegettem én is a trénerképzés kapcsán. Előbb jobb, ha nyerek a lottón... addig is élvezem, ami van 

Segítséggel a háttérben egy picit mindig könnyebb. Ezért vagyok én is fogyis tanácsadó a lúgosításban, ugyanaz a dolgom, mint itt a trénereknek, a támogatás. A valódi munkát mindig a konkrétan cselekvő fél végzi el. 
A megfelelő időben érkező (és hozzáértő) támogatás azonban nagyot tud lendíteni mindenkin, aki egy kicsit is meginog menet közben. Ezért jó a fórum is. A kinti is, ez is.


----------



## Enci79 (2009 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok!

A múlt heti nyaralásom után, nagyon rossz volt újra melóba állni. A munka feltornyosult, mert nincs helyettesem; szóval ebben a 3 napban güriztem mint egy öngyilkos, hogy utolérjem magam. 

Itt kérem nagyon zajlik az élet, nem győztem vissza olvasni.
Gratulálok mindenkinek, minden egyes elveszített centi nagy lépés!

A nyaralásom alatt nem tudtam tappogni, csak egyszer volt egy BWO+, meg ebéd után egy sorozat HD. 
Amióta hazajöttünk még nem volt időm és energiám tappogni, de a frusztráció már nagyon beindult, szóval ma reggel volt egy PBS, de egyelőre ennyi.
Ezen a hétvégén gatyába kell rázzam magam és újra felvegyem a megszokott napi ritmust.

A mai célom - délután összehozni egy BWO+ végre, mert már nagyon hiányzik.
Holnaptól pedig visszaállítani a rendszert a nyaralás előttire 

_Jó tappogást mindenkinek!_


----------



## ZiD (2009 Augusztus 20)

na, úgy látszik későn érő típus vagyok: tegnap este egy jó másfél órát olvastam a t-tapp könyvemből, és egészen fellelkesültem, sztem én is fogok egy bootcamp-ot végigcsinálni, csak előbb meg kell tanulni az egyes mozdulatokat, a 45 perces tornában is, nem csak a bwo+-at 

Vagy azzal is lehet eredményt elkérni vajon? 

Másik, hogy oldalt honnan méritek a borda-csípő közötti távolságot? nehezemre esik meghatározni, h alul hol ér véget a bordám (de az tuti, h sajna családi örökségként short-torso-t kaptam...)


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 20)

ZiD, neked is azt mondom, kezdd az Instr 1-gyel, az elég. Aztán jöhet az Instr 2 és a BWO. Semmi többre nincs szükséged jódarabig. És bőven elég egy 4 napos BC, nem kell több. Főleg neked, akinek nem is kell sok centit ledobnia. Először ismerkedj a gyakorlatokkal az I1-ben, rárérsz utána BCzni.
A KEVESEBB TÖBB ismeretében:



> *You don't have to do a 14 day bootcamp*. It's okay to just do a 4 day bootcamp before going every other day. You will still see inch loss because of the consistent effort you are putting in to your workouts on a daily basis.


Én még nem mértem ezeket a távolságokat. Azt mondta egy valaki a fórumon, hogy ő sem találta a bordáit, különösen azért, mert sok a husi rajta. Aztán kitalálták, hogy hanyattfekszik, a férje megkeresi - kitapogatja és a férje megméri neki 

Ja és én is azt gondoltam, hogy short torso vagyok, de a könyv olvasgatása után kezdem gyanítani (még nem mértem, így csak gyanítok), hogy combo vagyok short torso beütéssel.


----------



## Paraplui (2009 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok!
Már elég rég jártam erre. Elsőször is köszönöm Sati a fordítást, nekem nagy segítség volt.
Mostanában nem volt időm tappogni, rohangáltam lakásvásárlás ügyben (jó tudom hogy csak 15 perc)  És munka is sok van, én még ma is dolgoztam és holnap is, ugyhogy lőttek a négynapos ünnepnek. 
DE!! Megcsináltam a 10 napos AL progit, és képzeljétek el, 2 cm minusz combban, térdben és vádliban is!!!! Juppiiiiiiii!!!!
Ezt szinte el sem hiszem...... csak 10 nap. Ha igy haladok beruházok egy szoknyába, hátha fogom már tudni hordani.
Jaj úgy örülök neki, pedig csak 2 centi.


----------



## Aliceria (2009 Augusztus 20)

Sati15 írta:


> *Aliceria*, a kis eredmény is eredmény! Nem lehangolódni kell tőle, hanem örülni! Lejjebb ment pár centi!!  És ugye tudjuk, hogy a belső eredmények nem mérhetőek, de érezhetőek.
> A karnál ugyanúgy oda kell figyelni mint a pliénél, hogy ne engedj a szorításból. Vagyis amíg csinálod, végig használni kell az összes izmodat a karodban és nem lazítani közben, ahogy a térdhajlítás tetején sem engedjük ki a feszítést.



Köszönöm a bíztatást, az mindig jókor jön. kiss
Igyekszem a pozíciókat tartani, de szakértő szemek hiányában ez nem könnyű. Nincs a lakásban sehol egy akkora tükör, ami előtt megnézhetném. Abból gondolom, hogy jobban megy, hogy egy-egy gyaki után egyre több helyen érzem a testemben, dolgoztak az izmok.

Paraplui, gratulálok!
A jövő héten elutazom, valószínűleg nekem is csak egy kis AL-re jut majd időm napokig. Meglátjuk, nekem hogy sikerül.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 20)

Aliceria írta:


> Köszönöm a bíztatást, az mindig jókor jön. kiss
> Igyekszem a pozíciókat tartani, de szakértő szemek hiányában ez nem könnyű. Nincs a lakásban sehol egy akkora tükör, ami előtt megnézhetném. Abból gondolom, hogy jobban megy, hogy egy-egy gyaki után egyre több helyen érzem a testemben, dolgoztak az izmok.
> 
> Paraplui, gratulálok!
> A jövő héten elutazom, valószínűleg nekem is csak egy kis AL-re jut majd időm napokig. Meglátjuk, nekem hogy sikerül.



Egyszer legalább próbálj meg elugrani az órámra, aztán jól megszakértjük együtt 

Én csak mostanában kezdtem el AL-t csinálni reggelente az OIP/HF után. És egyre jobban tetszik. Azt hiszem az nagy szerepet játszik benne, hogy ezt mezítláb csinálom, így egyrészt jobban látom a lábaim, másrészt jobban tudom tartani a spiccet és így a cipő nincs útban, amikor keresztezem a lábakat.
Azért továbbra is cipőpárti vagyok erősen. A múltkor MBT szandi volt rajtam és a mhelyi ebéd utáni HD-hoz lusta voltam levenni. Gondoltam majd lassan csinálom, mert ugye az MBT-k elég labilisak ahhoz, hogy egyensúlyozzon velük az ember egy lábon meg még koncentráljon egy csomó másra. Szóval kicsit lejjebb vettem a tempót, de így is kihívás volt bennük HD-t csinálni.


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 20)

Paraplui írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Már elég rég jártam erre. Elsőször is köszönöm Sati a fordítást, nekem nagy segítség volt.
> Mostanában nem volt időm tappogni, rohangáltam lakásvásárlás ügyben (jó tudom hogy csak 15 perc)  És munka is sok van, én még ma is dolgoztam és holnap is, ugyhogy lőttek a négynapos ünnepnek.
> DE!! Megcsináltam a 10 napos AL progit, és képzeljétek el, 2 cm minusz combban, térdben és vádliban is!!!! Juppiiiiiiii!!!!
> ...



WOW! Gratulálok!!


----------



## Sati15 (2009 Augusztus 21)

Idézetrészlet Michelle-től (a fórumból), avagy jótanácsok kezdőknek



> I would suggest you concentrate only on Inst 1 for a while. Don't be in a hurry to advance. Concentrate on form, muscle activation, full extension and linear alignment while you are lengthening and strengthening all muscle attachments. You will get wonderful results!



Azt tanácsolom, koncentrálj egyenlőre csak az Instr 1-re egy darabig. Ne siess a haladóbb anyagok felé. Koncentrálj a formára/tartásra, az izomaktiválásra, a teljes nyújtásokra és a beigazításra amíg nyújtod és erősíted az izomkapcsolódásokat. Gyönyörű eredményeket fogsz kapni!



> You will gain 5 pounds of muscle density in the first 3 weeks of T-Tapping!



Valószínűleg 2-3 kg-t fel fogsz szedni az elején (első 3 hét), mert nő az izomsűrűséged a tappogástól.


----------



## Jogica (2009 Augusztus 23)

Enci79 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A múlt heti nyaralásom után, nagyon rossz volt újra melóba állni. A munka feltornyosult, mert nincs helyettesem; szóval ebben a 3 napban güriztem mint egy öngyilkos, hogy utolérjem magam.
> 
> ...



Sziasztok!

Én is kicsit eltűntem. Múlt héten megvolt az esküvő, és sokat köszönhetek a tappnak.  Pláne, hogyha összehasonlítom a tavalyi koszorúslányos képekkel a mostaniakat, akkor nagyon is sokat csinosodtam. És jól éreztem a bőrömben magamat. Én a tempo arms-ot is csináltam , ami nagyban hozzájárult a karom vékonyodásához is. 

A probléma viszont az, hogy azóta megy a punnyadás.  Meg ugye a héten én is szabadságon voltam. Enci holnap én is veled fogok majd együttérezni... uhh, de nem akarok dolgozni menni. Remélem nálad már minden egyenesbe jött. :smile:

Bízom benne, hogy a munka mellett egy rendezettebb időbeosztást tudok majd létrehozni, amibe korrektül illeszkedik majd a tapp. Úgyhogy holnaptól tappra fel!

Szép napokat mindenkinek!


----------



## kbob (2009 Augusztus 30)

Szép estét minden Tappogónak.

Már hetek óta olvasgatom a hozzászólásaitokat, és már egy hete tappoggatok egy barátosnémmal, természetesen az Instrucion 1-re.
Rengeteg meggyöző írást olvastam eddig és mondhatom nekem is nagyon tetszik. Igazi változásról még nem tudok beszámolni, mivel csak ismerkedem a tappogás alapjaival, de azt már most mondhatom hogy kb. fél éve fáj időnként a jobb csípőm (szerintem azért mert egyoldalúan terhelem), ami már az első tappogásom után is jelentős javulást mutatott. Szóval reméljük ez egy eredményes életmód kezdete lesz.
Amúgy én nem igazán kell, hogy sokat fogyjak, elsősorban csak a hasamról és a derekam környékéről de onnan nagyon.
Amit szeretnék tőletek megkérezni, hogy mi van ha például én kb. 2 naponta 1 órát futok, és minden nap bringázok, mivel nincs autóm, de amúgy is hiányozna, és sokszor még görkorizok is, szóval mondhatni elég sokat mozgok. A tappogás viszont annyira meggyőző volt, hogy szeretném azt is csinálni, de természetesen nem szeretnék szélesedni, inkább "vékonyodni". Az egyéb mozgás viszont nagyon hiányozna ha csak tappognék.
remélem ti tudtok valami okosat mondani.
sziasztok


----------

